# ==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for October 2015 round.<==



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

Congratulations to all September invitees. The next round is on 5th October(Monday).
Please share your thoughts for OCT invitation round.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

srikanth.peddi said:


> Congratulations to all September invitees. The next round is on 5th October(Monday).
> Please share your thoughts for OCT invitation round.


I begin to follow the next now


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

Sharing the 2613XX Invite status
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

srikanth.peddi said:


> Sharing the 2613XX Invite status
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...WqQ/edit#gid=0


Link isn't proper pls fix it.


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry guys. Please check the below link.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Count me too.. !! Applied in June-60 Points -261312

Cut of date as per latest update for SOftware Enginner/programmer - 02-MAY


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Count me too.. !! Applied in June-60 Points -261312
> 
> Cut of date as per latest update for SOftware Enginner/programmer - 02-MAY


Super mate.. This time 2613XX for 60 pointers made some good progress.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Count me in ....


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Some ray of hopes for next round considering the information floating around is legitimate (i.e. 2nd May cutoff for 2613XX/ 60 point )


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Some ray of hopes for next round considering the information floating around is legitimate (i.e. 2nd May cutoff for 2613XX/ 60 point )


You will surely get invite in OCT round .


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

I had a real bad luck this time and i hope may be its for better.

I had to remark my IELTS result and received it late on 18th Aug with 7 each. Submitted the EOI 189 with 65 points. I was on 65 points till 2nd sep 1015 but got a gift of -5 points when i turned 33 and total points became 60 (189). 

Above all this my Date of Effect also changed to 2nd Sep 2015 

Now, I have got the true sense of time importance . Being optimistic I still think Dec 2015 might bring good luck for me but if i would still prefer for SS.


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Hoping to get invite in Oct round.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Guys.
Any inputs on ICT BA? As per my knowlege, 65 pointers from 27th July have not been invited?
Looks like even for 65 pointers, the backlog has moved by barely a month.
Any more BA's waiting for invitation?


----------



## bilcat (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm in too


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

abdhabi said:


> I had a real bad luck this time and i hope may be its for better.
> 
> I had to remark my IELTS result and received it late on 18th Aug with 7 each. Submitted the EOI 189 with 65 points. I was on 65 points till 2nd sep 1015 but got a gift of -5 points when i turned 33 and total points became 60 (189).
> 
> ...



Feel sorry for you bro...Wish you get it soon....


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

So this invitation round looks optimistic for 2613 group.
One month of back log cleared in this round.

This is during the period, 2613 group had reached limit last FY and no invite was sent during this period (March 23 to July 2016) 

I feel there would also decrease in number of EOI during this period for 2613. 

Hopefully, I will get invited on OCT 5th (261313 60 points DOE:04 June 2015)


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Count me in.
Don't know I will get the invite but going with this pace I might. Hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ZeusZeus (Jul 7, 2015)

I just received invitation last night.

All the best to all for next round.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

I expected to get an invitation in October round under general accountant with 65 points EOI submitted on 7 of August, but seeing what happened in the last round I don't think I'll get it anymore :/

Thinking to attend PTE exam to increase my points :/


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Subscribing this thread. Count me in this time, I mean on coming round I have hope, I believe I should be picked up. Waiting for long time.... Let's all take this thread forward ..


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

I am in.


----------



## apaegee (Jul 31, 2015)

I am in. 


263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 189 (60 points) 
EOI on 31/07/2015


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Hopefully, They invite me too in next round...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Update: Date of effect for 2613 group - 60 Points is May 4.


----------



## bandaris (May 29, 2015)

*Submitted eoi for software engineer on 23 rd may*

I have submitted eoi for 189 visa for software engineer with 60 points on 23rd may. Waiting for invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

When will DIBP update its website?


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Hope best for next round guys.. All the best to all of you..


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

I have submitted EOI on July 4th 261311 Analyst Programmer with 60 points. Waiting for the invite . !!!!


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Guys.
> Any inputs on ICT BA? As per my knowlege, 65 pointers from 27th July have not been invited?
> Looks like even for 65 pointers, the backlog has moved by barely a month.
> Any more BA's waiting for invitation?


I am also waiting for invitation(ICT SA) with 65 points (DOE:- 27-july-15). I was almost certain to get the 189 invitation in September following the trends in August. But, now I have doubt to receive the invitation in next round as well. Seems like lots of applicant in june & july.

Eagerly waiting to see the final September invitation result by DIBP.


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

I just go through last year 8th Sep 2014 round.. In that Visa date of effect was 6th Sep 2014...

Just a gap of only 2 days..

Many new candidates as compared to last year.. It is really huge gap of dates now..


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Any idea,when the Immigration website will be updated with all the details


----------



## Bruce Bai (Sep 7, 2015)

I am waiting for 190 NSW


263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 189 (55 points) 
EOI on 21/05/2015


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Thanks for starting this thread.
Count me in. 

Details updated in signature.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Someone updated the sheet mentioned at my Signature. I don't believe  really 32 days of backlog (60 pointers ) got cleared.


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Count me as well..


----------



## sachin9009 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hii...
m new in thread
plz count me in
EOI submitted on 16/072015 with 60 points 189 263111
R there chances in next round 5 oct





Moderator message. Please do not use text speak. See rule 6


----------



## genpmel (Sep 7, 2015)

*waiting for 189*

Hi Guys,

I am new to this site..
I am from India and live in Melbourne . My husband applied for Eoi for 189(accountant ) with 60 points on May 12 2015, we haven't received an invite as yet. my visa expires end of next month, has anyone here with 60 points in accounting received an invite.
Please let me know so I can sleep in peace tonite
best wishes to all
Gen


----------



## genpmel (Sep 7, 2015)

*Eoi for 189*

Hi Guys,

I am new to this site..
I am from India and live in Melbourne . My husband applied for Eoi for 189(accountant ) with 60 points on May 12 2015, we haven't received an invite as yet. my visa expires end of next month, has anyone here with 60 points in accounting received an invite.
Please let me know so I can sleep in peace tonite
best wishes to all
Gen


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

genpmel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this site..
> I am from India and live in Melbourne . My husband applied for Eoi for 189(accountant ) with 60 points on May 12 2015, we haven't received an invite as yet. my visa expires end of next month, has anyone here with 60 points in accounting received an invite.
> ...


You have to apply for another student visa,, i dont think so accountants can get through with 60 points.....i did same when my been expired and than asked for refund from school


----------



## genpmel (Sep 7, 2015)

ivetka233 said:


> You have to apply for another student visa,, i dont think so accountants can get through with 60 points.....i did same when my been expired and than asked for refund from school


Thank you so much for getting back.I will leave to India and see how I go ..if it doesn't work out its okay...Ive spent enough money on courses , I have also applied for 190 with 65 , hopefully I will get through. all the best


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey people, I have submitted EOI for 189 Subclass on 14th Aug'15. It is for 233513(production or plant engineering). I did not receive invitation on 7th Sept'15 round. I have 60 points over all. Does any one have similar profile(say mechanical engineering)? Can I expect to receive invitation in next round on 5th Oct'15?
Awaiting reply guys...


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Can any1 support in below queries 

1. In EOI form, only highest degree to be mentioned or all starting from secondary level. 
2. What to choose against secondary level and intermediate level in education history from drop down options in qualification as these levels are not mentioned there. 
3. If my master's is not relevant with assessed bachelors do I need to mention it. 
4. If I don't mention my master's degree in EOI means I should not mention it during whole immi process?
5. In skill assessment part what does it mean by reference number/receipt number. I got assessment form EA so should I mention my EA ID or application number?
Thanks


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

sachin9009 said:


> Hii...
> m new in thread
> plz count me in
> EOI submitted on 16/072015 with 60 points 189 263111
> R there chances in next round 5 oct


Are the details provided by you correct??? because in the august round the cutoff for 60 point for 263111(Computer Network and System Engineer) was 09/07/2015. How come is this possible that the cutoff has not moved to 16/07/2015 that is just seven days as per your saying.....


----------



## Wenz (Sep 6, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> Hey people, I have submitted EOI for 189 Subclass on 14th Aug'15. It is for 233513(production or plant engineering). I did not receive invitation on 7th Sept'15 round. I have 60 points over all. Does any one have similar profile(say mechanical engineering)? Can I expect to receive invitation in next round on 5th Oct'15?
> Awaiting reply guys...


Hi Sam, we're on the same boat. Your chance seems bigger than mine

233512; 27 Aug; 189

What I noticed that cut off for 60 points in Sept round is around 20 July. Big chance you'd get the invitation in Oct round


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am new here, Just Joined. Was following the forum since last couple of days.
Apparently, I happened to be one of those who submitted EOI under 189, via a consultant on 03-Jul-2015 with 60 Points. However, Getting in touch with consultant is bit difficult most of the times.
Looking at the Backlogs of 65 pointers, I Don't think I will be getting anything even in Oct Result. 

My Problem is that I also have applied for 2 State Sponsorships: VIC & SA.
To my sadness Vic have rejected my plea this month, and I so much want to go there only for specific reasons.
I wish to know if VIC can specify Reasons to reject the application.
Contrary, I came to know that now I can't reapply for VIC for next 6 months.

SA is mostly a Backup Option for me if nothing comes up. 

I am so much looking fwd for 189 subclass. And I am stuck up with waiting period.

*ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)*
07-May-2015: PTE Cleared (65+ Each) Scores Valid Until 06-May-2017.
*189 IPR : 60 Points*
03-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted :fingerscrossed:

*190 SA : 65 Points*
08-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted :confused2:

*190 VIC : 65 Points*
14-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted for VIC SS
XX-Sep-2015: Rejected


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

eagerly waiting for Sept data by DIBP and Oct round...

details as below
ICT business analyst 261111
points 65
EOI submit date 29/7/2015


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

arunkareer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new here, Just Joined. Was following the forum since last couple of days.
> Apparently, I happened to be one of those who submitted EOI under 189, via a consultant on 03-Jul-2015 with 60 Points. However, Getting in touch with consultant is bit difficult most of the times.
> ...


With current trend.. you should get ur invite in Nov or dec. WOrst case jan 2016 for 189.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

I can see lots of 263111 with 60 points, waiting for OCT round, best of luck.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Quick question, I can get 5 additional points by claiming points for my partner (ACS cleared already, just need 6 each in Ielts), should I go for Ielts or wait for 5 OCT round with 60 points?
Suggestion please


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

Count me in.

Waiting for Oct or Nov. round.

2613 software 10/07/2015 (Dec. round expect)
2631 network 17/08/2015 (Nov. round expect)

Seems 2631 may be faster.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2015)

Furqan said:


> Quick question, I can get 5 additional points by claiming points for my partner (ACS cleared already, just need 6 each in Ielts), should I go for Ielts or wait for 5 OCT round with 60 points?
> Suggestion please



I am trying to get these 5 points too... can you tell me what skill you applied for your wife and what docs you provided to ACS apart from the degree...

Thanks in advance


----------



## rameezsh1 (Sep 8, 2015)

*EOI Lodged on 04/09/2015*

Hi guys,

261111(Business Analyst) - 189 (65 points) | PTE-A (7 each) | ACS Lodged for 1 year Australian Exp - 14/08/2015 +Ve - 31/08/2015 | EOI lodged - 04/09/2015.

Want to know the expected date for an invitation. What is the current backlog for invites going on? Help appreciated.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

Hi,
I am also waiting for Oct./ Nov. round. Applied EOI on 26th Aug. with 60 points.....waiting..


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2015)

Count Me in guys..

Just a quick question. I will be submitting my EOI next week. What are the chances in OCT round for *Computer system and network engineer* with *60 points* ?


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Narshah said:


> I am trying to get these 5 points too... can you tell me what skill you applied for your wife and what docs you provided to ACS apart from the degree...
> 
> Thanks in advance


She is a primary applicant, I also have a positive full skill assessment from ACS under System and business analyst.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

So if you want to claim her points as well, her occupation needs to be in SOL instead CSOL.


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Just submitted my EOI.

Can't wait for 5th October.

Best of luck for everyone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2015)

Furqan said:


> So if you want to claim her points as well, her occupation needs to be in SOL instead CSOL.


Yes, My wife has about 3 years exp in the same code as mine and a Bachelors degree. If ACS will only assess her degree and not consider her experience ,will we be able to claim 5 points?


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Narshah said:


> Yes, My wife has about 3 years exp in the same code as mine and a Bachelors degree. If ACS will only assess her degree and not consider her experience ,will we be able to claim 5 points?


You need to have full skill assessment instead of just educational assessment from ACS, which means degree+experience for claiming 5 points.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> With current trend.. you should get ur invite in Nov or dec. WOrst case jan 2016 for 189.


Hi Dhijaj,

Shall I also apply for NSW 190 ? What do you suggest?


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

Plz count me in. I have applied with Telecom Professional engineer, having 55 pts on 25th September 2015.....


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

MQ_haibin said:


> Count me in.
> 
> Waiting for Oct or Nov. round.
> 
> ...


Remove the software one, especially if you do get selected both of them in November that would be too bad (because we only get 460 invites per month and you would essentially waste someone else's invite)


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Narshah said:


> I am trying to get these 5 points too... can you tell me what skill you applied for your wife and what docs you provided to ACS apart from the degree...
> 
> Thanks in advance


Blindly book a slot for pte academic rather Dan waiting time with Ielts.


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Remove the software one, especially if you do get selected both of them in November that would be too bad (because we only get 460 invites per month and you would essentially waste someone else's invite)


Yes, I know. Coz, before Sep. round, I never image 2613 has a really good progress so far, 30 days. I will check the Oct. round first, and then delete one of them.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

arunkareer said:


> Hi Dhijaj,
> 
> Shall I also apply for NSW 190 ? What do you suggest?


If that option is also available apply for that too...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Subscribing this thread. Count me in this time, I mean on coming round I have hope, I believe I should be picked up. Waiting for long time.... Let's all take this thread forward ..


Hi,

Good luck, you will get your invite next month.


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

*October Invite*

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I lodged EOI 4th June can I expect my invite next month.





263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 189 (60 points) 
| EOI lodged - 04/06/2015 |


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Count me in . Currently having 60 points for 261313. But hopefully will get 5 additional points on Sept 30 owing to my experience. Hoping to get an invite in Oct round with 65 points and DOE will be Sept 30th.


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI for 189 subclass on 22nd August and didn't get an invite on 7th Sept draw..60 points...Electronics Engineer 233411...Pls should I wait for October draw or apply for NSW 190


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum. I lodged EOI 4th June can I expect my invite next month.
> 
> 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 189 (60 points)
> | EOI lodged - 04/06/2015 |


How come is this possible .... u lodged your EOI on 4th June, but people from even July have got their invitations in the 7th Sep round .... Even in the Aug round the cutoff was 9th July, how come you haven't got any invitation yet ...


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Guys, I have 8+years of experience as system analyst. So, ACS will consider it as 6+ years or 8+ years. In the ACS report, if I combine all, its becomes 8+years however I'm getting confused here. If its 8+, I'm elig for 15 points else 10 points.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gagan.28 said:


> Hi Guys, I have 8+years of experience as system analyst. So, ACS will consider it as 6+ years or 8+ years. In the ACS report, if I combine all, its becomes 8+years however I'm getting confused here. If its 8+, I'm elig for 15 points else 10 points.


Hi gagan.28 usually ACS deducts 2 years of experience as non relevant to nominated occupation not sure in your case. ACS must have mentioned on the assessment result saying "The following employment after month year is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skilled level relevant to ANZSCO Code"

And the years would be mentioned below these are the only duration which shall be counted as relevant experience. You can calculate based on this.


----------



## martianwizard (Sep 1, 2015)

*Ict ba*

I just joined this boat. Fingers crossed!



amar_klanti said:


> I am also waiting for invitation(ICT SA) with 65 points (DOE:- 27-july-15). I was almost certain to get the 189 invitation in September following the trends in August. But, now I have doubt to receive the invitation in next round as well. Seems like lots of applicant in june & july.
> 
> Eagerly waiting to see the final September invitation result by DIBP.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

This round will be announced soon:
http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-7-september-2015-round-results.aspx


----------



## sachin9009 (Sep 7, 2015)

hii..
I applied on 16/07/2015 with 60 points 263111. 189
are there chances to get invitation in oct round??

plz reply..


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

I really wish for 60 pointers getting invites in OCT.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

Hi,

I wish too...:fingerscrossed:




Furqan said:


> I really wish for 60 pointers getting invites in OCT.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Sachin,

You will surely get invite in Oct. round.

Regds,




sachin9009 said:


> hii..
> I applied on 16/07/2015 with 60 points 263111. 189
> are there chances to get invitation in oct round??
> 
> plz reply..


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Sachin,
> 
> You will surely get invite in Oct. round.
> 
> Regds,


I hope I will get invitation in October round...


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

martianwizard said:


> I just joined this boat. Fingers crossed!


Me too, sailing in the same boat.....I.am an ICT business analyst with 65 points... Eoi date 29 July 2015.....any unofficial cut-offs or our SOL ID published any where..awaiting official numbers desperately...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ravinain said:


> I hope I will get invitation in October round...


Wish you good luck and I'm expecting you get it in October round. :elf:


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

jannayaksingh said:


> Count me in . Currently having 60 points for 261313. But hopefully will get 5 additional points on Sept 30 owing to my experience. Hoping to get an invite in Oct round with 65 points and DOE will be Sept 30th.


Hi,
I am in the same boat as yours.. Will move to 65 pointers queue on OCT 1st.
Looking at previous month's data. Fair chances of getting invite on OCT 5th.
All the Best!! Fingers Crossed


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

sachin9009 said:


> hii..
> I applied on 16/07/2015 with 60 points 263111. 189
> are there chances to get invitation in oct round??
> 
> plz reply..


I saw someone with 60 points 2631 applied on 24/07/2015 got invited. It s wired.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi,
> I am in the same boat as yours.. Will move to 65 pointers queue on OCT 1st.
> Looking at previous month's data. Fair chances of getting invite on OCT 5th.
> All the Best!! Fingers Crossed


Hello Srikanth, 

I am having quite similar situation as yours. Waiting is killing, Didnt received invite neither VIC Nor NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, how it is looking for ICT BA with 65 points, EOI submitted today 9/9/2015? Any chance to get invite in October?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, how it is looking for ICT BA with 65 points, EOI submitted today 9/9/2015? Any chance to get invite in October?


Have you joined the league of 189 candidates?

Edit: From what I know for sure, a mate with 65 points from 23-July is still waiting to get invited. I will post again if I come across an accurate cut-off for this occupation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Have you joined the league of 189 candidates?
> 
> Edit: From what I know for sure, a mate with 65 points from 23-July is still waiting to get invited. I will post again if I come across an accurate cut-off for this occupation.


Hey KeeDa, yes I did, i got my PTE score today all above 79+ (90,90,88,82) and asked my agent to update EOI which he did... so i did join the 189 club ))


Edit: Yes, i think like cut off date should be around 20th or something, but i hope that becuase quite a few applied in period of June-July... well, i am not in much rush to be honest, so can wait a bit  

Thanks a lot


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Hey KeeDa, yes I did, i got my PTE score today all above 79+ (90,90,88,82) and asked my agent to update EOI which he did... so i did join the 189 club ))
> 
> 
> Edit: Yes, i think like cut off date should be around 20th or something, but i hope that becuase quite a few applied in period of June-July... well, i am not in much rush to be honest, so can wait a bit
> ...


Wow. Those are impressive scores. Congratulations.

If it is around 20-July, then this means that September round cleared the 65 backlog from 23-June till 20-July (approx a month full of backlog). If things move at the same pace (i.e. assuming that the influx of ICT BA candidates with higher points does not spike too much and the influx has more or less been the same between July till now), then the same trend should continue. So, Oct round should clear it off till 20-Aug, and Nov round till 20-Sep. So from the looks of it, you should get invited in November.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Wow. Those are impressive scores. Congratulations.
> 
> If it is around 20-July, then this means that September round cleared the 65 backlog from 23-June till 20-July (approx a month full of backlog). If things move at the same pace (i.e. assuming that the influx of ICT BA candidates with higher points does not spike too much and the influx has more or less been the same between July till now), then the same trend should continue. So, Oct round should clear it off till 20-Aug, and Nov round till 20-Sep. So from the looks of it, you should get invited in November.


That would be great for me  thanks for invaluable info KeeDa


----------



## sachin9009 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi keeDa

as I submitted my eoi on 16 july with 60 points 263111
In august round cut off date for 189 with 60 points was 9th july
so what was the reason for not getting invitation??


----------



## muppavarapu (Sep 7, 2015)

Hii everyone
I submitted my eoi on 20th August with 60 points for 189 and also for nsw state sponsership with 65 points. I am an Electrical Engineer with no experience. Eagerly waiting for october invitation round.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

MQ_haibin said:


> sachin9009 said:
> 
> 
> > hii..
> ...


That is my confused point as well. Quite strange.......


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sachin9009 said:


> Hi keeDa
> 
> as I submitted my eoi on 16 july with 60 points 263111
> In august round cut off date for 189 with 60 points was 9th july
> so what was the reason for not getting invitation??


The reason being there were enough applicants with 65+ points to take all the allocated slots for this month. Maybe not all, but whatever few were left over might have gone to those 60 pointers between 09-Jul till 15-Jul. Note that an applicant with more points than you enjoys a preference to get invited before you irrespective of when he files his EOI.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gloria121 said:


> If the 16/July 26311 60 pointer is still waiting, then my application is hopeless now CUz I just filed my eoi......


2631 has very less positions as compared to 2613. It seems the cut-off for your occupation this month was at 65 (or if not that, then at 60, but most seats going away to 65+), and normally when this happens, there are very less chances that it will go back to 60. All this just is an indication of fierce competition for those 1986 seats given to this occupation this year. I suggest you try and increase your points score to 65 or 70 either by appearing for IELTS/ PTE again or using partner skills (if you can).


----------



## sachin9009 (Sep 7, 2015)

hi keeda
plz suggest...should we wait with 60 points for couple of rounds or go for PTE.

on july2016 my age will be 32 and will loose 5 points..
plz reply









Moderator message. Please do not use text speak on the forum. See rule 6


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sachin9009 said:


> dear...should we wait with 60 points for couple of rounds or go for PTE.


I suggest you try and increase your points using either PTE or IELTS or partner skills because it seems the backlog moved very little for your occupation making the wait even more longer for 60 pointers. Also, those waiting with you at 60 might do the same and get promoted to 65. So the threat is not just from new 65+ applicants but also existing 60 applicants who might be preparing now to score better and reach 65+


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sachin9009 said:


> on july2016 my age will be 32 and will loose 5 points..
> plz reply


Will you celebrate your 32nd birthday or 33rd? You enjoy to score points for 32 age bracket until you celebrate your 33rd birthday (i.e. until you cross 32 years 11 months and 30 days).


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The reason being there were enough applicants with 65+ points to take all the allocated slots for this month. Maybe not all, but whatever few were left over might have gone to those 60 pointers between 09-Jul till 15-Jul. Note that an applicant with more points than you enjoys a preference to get invited before you irrespective of when he files his EOI.


But I saw someone on this forum who filed his EOI(263111) on 24th July with 60 points and he got INVITED .... howz it possible ....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

indergreat said:


> But I saw someone on this forum who filed his EOI(263111) on 24th July with 60 points and he got INVITED .... howz it possible ....


Like you, I too am merely relying on posts made here. I read someone say 16-July. Although I tend to agree with you that it should be 60 points and somewhere around 24-July. We will know for sure in a few weeks time when the official results will be published.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Like you, I too am merely relying on posts made here. I read someone say 16-July. Although I tend to agree with you that it should be 60 points and somewhere around 24-July. We will know for sure in a few weeks time when the official results will be published.


any ideas in how much time will SkillSelect update their site about the results of invitations .... also Gloria mentioned somewhere that someone with 60 points and EOI dated 27/7 and 60 points got invited .... only this Sachin guy keep on saying that he hasn't got invitation despite submitting EOI on 16th July ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

indergreat said:


> any ideas in how much time will SkillSelect update their site about the results of invitations .... also Gloria mentioned somewhere that someone with 60 points and EOI dated 27/7 and 60 points got invited .... only this Sachin guy keep on saying that he hasn't got invitation despite submitting EOI on 16th July ...


There is no set timeframe about this update. Usually takes 2 weeks after the EOI round.
As for the dates confusion- I said a few pages back that if an agent is involved, do ask him to send you the pdf report or screenshot from the EOI. I've seen 2 applicants so far duped by agents making them believe that their EOI had been submitted. The most recent victim is now at a loss of about 4 precious months.


----------



## kattakishore (Mar 23, 2015)

Guys,

I have a confusion with my application.

Currently I have 5+ years of experience (starting from March'2010) but in ACS they have cut down the 2 years and gave the relevant experience for the nominated occupation from March'12.

So currently I have submitted my EOI, where it is calculated as 65 points (Age- 30, PTE- 10, Bachelors- 15, Overseas exp - 10 (this is for 5 years)). But as per ACS I will get only 5 points for Overseas exp. How do I declare my experience in EOI? should I cut down the first 2 years? or is this fine as I have the total experience mentioned in ACS same as EOI.

My problem here is, once I get the invite, when I submit the documents, my points will become 60 instead of 65. So will this cause a rejection?

Please respond.

Thanks,
Kishore


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

kattakishore said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a confusion with my application.
> 
> ...


Just mention your experience in the EOI as validated by ACS i.e. *Employment after xx/xx/xx* date that is mentioned in the ACS letter that you got. Don't claim points for the whole experience. If you get invite on 65 points and your ACS letter says you have only 60, you wont be able to prove the validity of that and the CO can reject your Visa application. Also you can lose all the Visa Fees, which I think is a huge risk. 
I myself made the same mistake and got the invite with 65 points, but I filed new EOI with correct points i.e. 60 and now waiting invite on this one as this is the right thing to do.


----------



## kattakishore (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks so much. I have changed the experience now in my EOI. I have also mentioned the previous experience but made that as No so that it is not included while calculating points.

Not I have 60 points in EOI for 263111. Any idea how much time would it take to get an invite for this ANZCO code?


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

indergreat said:


> any ideas in how much time will SkillSelect update their site about the results of invitations .... also Gloria mentioned somewhere that someone with 60 points and EOI dated 27/7 and 60 points got invited .... only this Sachin guy keep on saying that he hasn't got invitation despite submitting EOI on 16th July ...


Hi
As per my understanding, the invitation depends on type of skill (e.g. analyst programmer). In August, the last person who has applied for 2613 got an invitation with effective date 2 April. 
See attachment.


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

*My chance*

Hi All, I submitted my EOI on 04th July 2015 with 60 points. Please let me know any chance of getting my invite during the month of October or November. My 33rd birthday on 11th December and My ACS expire on 20th November. Kindly let me know can I write PTE for increasing my points or shall I wait for October and November invite. 

2613 Software and Applications Programmers
IELTS 6 – 0 Points 
EOI – 4-June-2015


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2015)

I needed a little help here..

I had submitted my docs to ACS and they sent me a positive assesment but my problem is that I am able to claim just 10 points because ACS has counted my experience from AUG 2007.. although my experience is of 10+ years.

Now from AUG 2007 my experience is 7 months 7 yr 6 months, just 4 months less to claim 8 years (15 points)
Can i email ACS to consider my experience from 2006 instead of 2007? or at least 6 more months? What are the chances they will agree and re-asses?

PS. I have compeleted my MCS in 2003 and BSC in 1994 and ACS has given me ICT Major.

KEEDA?


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

ravinain said:


> indergreat said:
> 
> 
> > any ideas in how much time will SkillSelect update their site about the results of invitations .... also Gloria mentioned somewhere that someone with 60 points and EOI dated 27/7 and 60 points got invited .... only this Sachin guy keep on saying that he hasn't got invitation despite submitting EOI on 16th July ...
> ...


 Hi there

Inder and I are 2631, not 2613 !!!!!


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

Anxiously waiting for invite this time.....

Advise and suggestions are welcome dear members,


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

ravinain said:


> Hi
> As per my understanding, the invitation depends on type of skill (e.g. analyst programmer). In August, the last person who has applied for 2613 got an invitation with effective date 2 April.
> See attachment.


Hey, The invitation dates for these three occupations is different because due to high number of applications received the invites were issued on pro rata basis. Apart from these thre the cuttoff date for all other occuptions for 60 points was 9th july


----------



## sachin9009 (Sep 7, 2015)

hi 
I think there is a preference to onshore applicant as compare to offshore one in eoi invitation process


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

sachin9009 said:


> hi
> I think there is a preference to onshore applicant as compare to offshore one in eoi invitation process


I would have got the invite last week, if that's the case


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

what are chances for civil engineer getting invite in 7 sep round.???


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

September round was frustrating for Business Analyst indeed.
Hopefully this Oct round wouldn't be as bad...and hopefully I'll get the invite this Oct.

I still have time until 2nd November ...but my visa is expiring in 16th Nov.
Now I'm feeling frustrated...if I have to go out of Oz due to graduate visa expired...then what will happen with my EOI that lodged in August? Do I have to do it all over again off shore ? or I still can use that EOI that I submitted? Any other option for me, please yell...


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

sachin9009 said:


> hi
> I think there is a preference to onshore applicant as compare to offshore one in eoi invitation process


hi there, Can you please PM me the pdf or the screenshot of your EOI .... thanx


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

Any information on gen accountants?

I finally got my results today on the ielts. Upgraded to 70pts on 11/09/2015

Any update on the 221111 gen accountants cut off date would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

*233411 - Electronics Engineer*

Haven't received invitation this round. Not so lucky I suppose. Anybody with the same occupation code (233411- Electronics Engineer) got invitation this round with 60 points? 

I am getting little bit worried because my IELTS is gonna expire (36 months) this December.     :

Any update on this occupation?


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

nolan said:


> Haven't received invitation this round. Not so lucky I suppose. Anybody with the same occupation code (233411- Electronics Engineer) got invitation this round with 60 points?
> 
> I am getting little bit worried because my IELTS is gonna expire (36 months) this December.     :
> 
> Any update on this occupation?


Hi Nolan, I also submitted my EOI for 233411 (60 points). It's a pity DIBP doesn't disclose the date of effect for all occupations in each round. One would have been able to estimate likely invitation dates


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I have updated my EOI on Aug 31st (Gaining 5 extra points for experience) for 189. Now i am with 60 points(Software Engineer). Can I expect an invitation in October??

In November my ACS is expiring(validity was 2 years), just wondering do i need to re-assess, if I get an invitation after November. Also I have read somewhere that, ACS validity is now 3 years. Bit confused with this.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

please refer https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit#gid=0
to have an idea when you may get invite


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have updated my EOI on Aug 31st (Gaining 5 extra points for experience) for 189. Now i am with 60 points(Software Engineer). Can I expect an invitation in October??
> 
> In November my ACS is expiring(validity was 2 years), just wondering do i need to re-assess, if I get an invitation after November. Also I have read somewhere that, ACS validity is now 3 years. Bit confused with this.


Highly unlikely that you will be invited in October or even November. ACS result letter clearly states "This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.". So, you will have to get a new assessment done.

Assessment has to be valid on the day of invitation.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi 2613 Guys,

This is just a theory but I think it will be the case for Oct invitation round, if DIBP invited same number of 2613 applicants.

From August 3rd to September 7th invitation round waiting was 35 days and covered April 2nd to 4th May(As per the details we have) that means 32 days of 60 points backlog + all the 60+ people applied withing 35 days.

From September 7th to October 5th has only 28 days so obviously there will be less number 60+ people which will let more people from 60 points back log to be clear. I hope it will cover 35-38 days of back log, then the cut off date for 2613 should be 8th of June to 11th of June.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

jeba said:


> Hi 2613 Guys,
> 
> This is just a theory but I think it will be the case for Oct invitation round, if DIBP invited same number of 2613 applicants.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

Appreciate your analysis and hope this turns out true so that 60 pointer wait time comes down.


----------



## casl111 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi guys,

I submitted my eoi with 60 points on 23rd July 2015 and amended on 29th July 2015. Do you think I have a chance of getting the invitation????  


*VISA *189 - Accountant (General 221111) 
*IELTS*: 8.5 8 7 7 16/05/2015
*CPA Assessment*: 17/6/15
*CPA 1st Outcome*: 22/6/15
*CPA Review*: 24/7/15 
*EOI Lodged *: 23/07/15
*Invitation*:flame


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

casl111 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my eoi with 60 points on 23rd July 2015 and amended on 29th July 2015. Do you think I have a chance of getting the invitation????
> 
> ...


I am sorry but I think answer is No. We have official data till August 3 and it suggests that your chances are bleak:
http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-3-august-2015-round-results.aspx


----------



## thatsnick (Jul 22, 2015)

Any idea if DIBP accepts ICHC instead of Indian PCC? I have already undergone ICHC done via fit2work website for my job. But not sure if I have to do the PCC again or will this suffice? Also, is PCC also required for wife?


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

I first logged my EOI on 23rd July, with my latest IELTS results i got 65 points now. Is it possible to get invite on this 5th Oct round?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> I first logged my EOI on 23rd July, with my latest IELTS results i got 65 points now. Is it possible to get invite on this 5th Oct round?


Once you update your ielts date of effect changes. 

When you updated your ielts is your new date of effect.


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

Furqan said:


> I would have got the invite last week, if that's the case


Hi do you know if there is a preference in inviting onshore applicants compared to offshore? My current student VISA expires end of Sept and I'm hoping to get an invitation in October. 

Wondering if I should fly overseas to apply for an ETA as that would be cheaper than extending the VISA onshore. :confused2:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

There is no preference for onshore candidates. It is purely based on occupation and points. Automated process without any human intervention. If you are certain that you will be invited soon, then being in Australia and filing the visa will automatically give you a bridging visa so that you can continue to stay in the country.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Once you update your ielts date of effect changes.
> 
> When you updated your ielts is your new date of effect.


Wow! Nice colorful additions to your profile. Is this your own initiative? Can you also add visa timelines section? From what I could see, it has EOI and state sponsorship timelines. Last year we too had something of this sort in mind, but it never materialized primarily due to costs involved (we could not find a free domain/ hosting provider).


----------



## casl111 (Jun 10, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> I am sorry but I think answer is No. We have official data till August 3 and it suggests that your chances are bleak:
> SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results



I'm expecting to get the invitation in December or January. will it be possible ?


----------



## Keyursaha (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189 on 14th Sept 2015. I have applied under ANZO code 261312.

What are the chances to get invites in October round? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am new here and woulk like to ask if I submitted my EOI (60 points - for 189) on 11/9/2015. how long does it take to receive an invitation?

Many thanks,
Sherif


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi All,
my agent have submitted my EOI today 15/9/2015 with (60 Pts) under (ANZSCO Code: 251312) OHS Adviser. The occupation ceiling status for 2513 as of today is 14 out 1578 (note: they did not ubdat Sep round results till now). Pls give me your exceptions for my invitation.


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Hi All,
> my agent have submitted my EOI today 15/9/2015 with (60 Pts) under (ANZSCO Code: 251312) OHS Adviser. The occupation ceiling status for 2513 as of today is 14 out 1578 (note: they did not ubdat Sep round results till now). Pls give me your exceptions for my invitation.


good luck start prepar your paper for sure you will get the invitation next round inshallah 
ed3elna


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

love.immi said:


> good luck start prepar your paper for sure you will get the invitation next round inshallah
> ed3elna



Thanks a lot Rbna ywaf2na kolna yarb


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

love.immi said:


> good luck start prepar your paper for sure you will get the invitation next round inshallah
> ed3elna


He may be getting it in November or December the latest. Not next round bro.


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi,
I'm currently working in Australia on 457 and applying for PR. 
I have submitted EOI on 14th September 2015 for Software Engineer with 60 Points. My IELTS was 6.5 so did not get any points for it. Is it worth to appear for PTE and try getting 10 more points ? Will this mean getting an invite quickly ( say within one month) ? 
Would request senior members to advise me about the estimated time of invite for 
1) 60 points only 
2) 70 points ( assuming I do get good marks in PTE)


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Abhayks said:


> Hi,
> I'm currently working in Australia on 457 and applying for PR.
> I have submitted EOI on 14th September 2015 for Software Engineer with 60 Points. My IELTS was 6.5 so did not get any points for it. Is it worth to appear for PTE and try getting 10 more points ? Will this mean getting an invite quickly ( say within one month) ?
> Would request senior members to advise me about the estimated time of invite for
> ...


Yes definitely you will get it soon.
If you can complete and have a positive results by 5th Oct and update the EOI then you will definitely receive the invite on 5th Oct.
With 60 points you will have to wait at least till December round.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have a request to make. This is a bit old school but last year this was a popular way of keeping track on invitations. People who were waiting and expecting an invitation added themselves to a to a list and posted in the forum itself. 
I know there are lots of people waiting for invitation but it gives a clear idea of who has the priority, number of people waiting and who are the people waiting for each occupation. 

Name Occupation DIBP Points EOI Effective Date
Jeba 261313 60 03/06/2015
XXX XXXXXX XX XXXXXXXXX

People who has higher chance can add themselves to top based on DIBP points and effective date.
Note:Having a separate list for each occupation will be handy due to number of people.

If you are interested, please add yourselves to the list for easy tracking purpose.


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

jeba said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a request to make. This is a bit old school but last year this was a popular way of keeping track on invitations. People who were waiting and expecting an invitation added themselves to a to a list and posted in the forum itself.
> I know there are lots of people waiting for invitation but it gives a clear idea of who has the priority, number of people waiting and who are the people waiting for each occupation.
> ...


Jeba, where is the list maintained ? Any link ?
Also see that you have applied in two categories 189 AND 190. 
Can we do that ? What is the benefit ? 
As I am already working in Australia, will it be easier for me to apply in 190 and seek nomination ?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Abhayks said:


> Jeba, where is the list maintained ? Any link ?
> Also see that you have applied in two categories 189 AND 190.
> Can we do that ? What is the benefit ?
> As I am already working in Australia, will it be easier for me to apply in 190 and seek nomination ?


There is no link. I was proposing to have a list maintained here in the thread itself. like below;

Name Occupation DIBP Points EOI Effective Date
Jeba 261313 60 03/06/2015
Abhayks 261313 60 14/10/2015



Yes, you can apply for both 189 and 190. To do that you can either create two EOIs or you can use same EOI to apply both. You can select multiple visa types when you lodge an EOI.
190 for NSW will require you to have an EOI for 190 visa but other states have different ways of applying. NSW will select you by looking at your EOI and send an invite to apply for NSW SS.
If you like to live in NSW for first 2 years then you can lodge a 190 visa. 
190 is not giving any priority to onshore applicants so there is no easy way out.

For more information please refer
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...onsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-180.html


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Here you go with my details:

Name Occupation DIBP Points EOI Effective Date
Jeba 261313 60 03/06/2015
Abhayks 261313 60 14/10/2015
Dhijaj 261313 60 04/06/2015


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

There is a new place to track online from our forum member andreyx108b: My Immigration Tracker | information


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

​Updated List

*Name Occupation DIBP Points EOI Effective Date.*
jannayaksingh 261313 65 30/09/2015
wolfskin 261313 60 16/05/2015
ravinain 261311 60 27/05/2015
Jeba 261313 60 03/06/2015
Dhijaj 261313 60 04/06/2015
arunkareer 261311 60 03/07/2015
Sai_Lakshmi 2613 60 04/07/2015
MQ_haibin 261313 60 10/07/2015
mahajanakhil1985 261313 60 27/07/2015
srikanth.peddi 261313 60 28/08/2015
krish4aus 261313 60 04/09/2015
Abhayks 261313 60 14/09/2015Latest list.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> There is a new place to track online from our forum member andreyx108b: My Immigration Tracker | information


Sorry, cannot access this link from the office.


----------



## Aarish (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello all,
I updated my EOI today with 65 points, occupation 233311 (Electrical Engineering). What you guys think will I be eligible for October round.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Aarish said:


> Hello all,
> I updated my EOI today with 65 points, occupation 233311 (Electrical Engineering). What you guys think will I be eligible for October round.


Yes you will.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

jeba said:


> ​Updated List
> 
> *Name Occupation DIBP Points EOI Effective Date.*
> jannayaksingh 261313 65 30/09/2015
> ...



updated list with my info as well
*
Name Occupation DIBP Points EOI Effective Date.*

jannayaksingh 261313 65 30/09/2015
wolfskin 261313 60 16/05/2015
ravinain 261311 60 27/05/2015
Jeba 261313 60 03/06/2015
Dhijaj 261313 60 04/06/2015
arunkareer 261311 60 03/07/2015
Sai_Lakshmi 2613 60 04/07/2015
MQ_haibin 261313 60 10/07/2015
mahajanakhil1985 261313 60 27/07/2015
srikanth.peddi 261313 60 28/08/2015
krish4aus 261313 60 04/09/2015
Abhayks 261313 60 14/09/2015
amar_klanti 261112 65 27/07/2015


----------



## ironwill (Jun 18, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> There is a new place to track online from our forum member andreyx108b: My Immigration Tracker | information


Great. Thanks.


----------



## mystique808 (Sep 16, 2015)

I already got an invite for NSW state sponsorship as an External Auditor with 70+5 points, date of effect is 9 September. I am unsure if I will push thru with it as I live in Melbourne and I love it here :/

I am still waiting if I will get invited in the October round! 

I have 2 EOIs:
External Auditor - 70 pts
General Accountant - 70 pts


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> updated list with my info as well
> *
> Name Occupation DIBP Points EOI Effective Date.*
> 
> ...



updated list with my info as well

Name Occupation DIBP Points EOI Effective Date.

jannayaksingh 261313 65 30/09/2015
wolfskin 261313 60 16/05/2015
ravinain 261311 60 27/05/2015
Jeba 261313 60 03/06/2015
Dhijaj 261313 60 04/06/2015
arunkareer 261311 60 03/07/2015
Sai_Lakshmi 2613 60 04/07/2015
MQ_haibin 261313 60 10/07/2015
mahajanakhil1985 261313 60 27/07/2015
srikanth.peddi 261313 60 28/08/2015
krish4aus 261313 60 04/09/2015
Abhayks 261313 60 14/09/2015
amar_klanti 261112 65 27/07/2015 
rrc123 261313 60 15/07/2015

Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

mystique808 said:


> I already got an invite for NSW state sponsorship as an External Auditor with 70+5 points, date of effect is 9 September. I am unsure if I will push thru with it as I live in Melbourne and I love it here :/
> 
> I am still waiting if I will get invited in the October round!
> 
> ...


That's awesome, I'm also at 70pts awaiting Gen Accountant. 

When did you apply for both EOIs?


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> There is no preference for onshore candidates. It is purely based on occupation and points. Automated process without any human intervention. If you are certain that you will be invited soon, then being in Australia and filing the visa will automatically give you a bridging visa so that you can continue to stay in the country.


Thanks KeeDa! Decided to fly overseas to get a tourist VISA while waiting. Sick of studying and spending excessive amounts on student Visas and tuition fees.

Do you have any thoughts on the chances on getting an invite for gen accountant with 70pts and an EOI updated on 11/Sept/2015?


----------



## shah11 (Aug 10, 2015)

rrc123 said:


> updated list with my info as well
> 
> Name Occupation DIBP Points EOI Effective Date.
> 
> ...


Count me in please !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shah11 said:


> Count me in please !


Guys if you have a min, please add your records to sheet in my signature ))


----------



## panna (Sep 16, 2015)

*263111- 190 nsw*

Dear Seniors
In the month of aug 2015 i got my ACS+ that is 15 points on Exp + 15 points on Education. I am 37 years so 25 points. i rote IELTS = w 6.5 r 7 l 7.5 s 6,5. re-right PTE w68 r66 l64 s70, so no points in English.
The total points i have is 55. re-righting PTE on 25sep. 
I applied EOI on 10 Sep for NSW 190 with 55+5 points & NSW 489ss with 55+10 points.
the ANZSCO code is 263111 (Computer network & Systems engineer)

Please let me know what are my possibilities?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

panna said:


> Dear Seniors In the month of aug 2015 i got my ACS+ that is 15 points on Exp + 15 points on Education. I am 37 years so 25 points. i rote IELTS = w 6.5 r 7 l 7.5 s 6,5. re-right PTE w68 r66 l64 s70, so no points in English. The total points i have is 55. re-righting PTE on 25sep. I applied EOI on 10 Sep for NSW 190 with 55+5 points & NSW 489ss with 55+10 points. the ANZSCO code is 263111 (Computer network & Systems engineer) Please let me know what are my possibilities?



Without PTE 10 points, you will have to wait a bit, how long with NSW is very unclear.


----------



## panna (Sep 16, 2015)

thank you...


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Updated List with priority order.

261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj 
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer 
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin 
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123 
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985 
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi 
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus 
261313 60 14/09/2015 Abhayks 

261112 65 27/07/2015 amar_klanti


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dennisec said:


> Thanks KeeDa! Decided to fly overseas to get a tourist VISA while waiting. Sick of studying and spending excessive amounts on student Visas and tuition fees.
> 
> Do you have any thoughts on the chances on getting an invite for gen accountant with 70pts and an EOI updated on 11/Sept/2015?


Can't really say. Accountants occupation has been quite a mystery this time. From what I know, even 70 pointers did not get invited in September. We will have to wait for the September results to be declared.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Looks like the Skill Select site is starting to be updated now so we'll know soon.

First surprise - two rounds announced for October - 9th & 23rd.

Ceiling reached for auditors so no more invites this year.

Accountant minimum points were 70 in September, date of effect 6th August... Surely that must mean they only issued a handful of invites?!


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Jen519 said:


> Looks like the Skill Select site is starting to be updated now so we'll know soon.
> 
> First surprise - two rounds announced for October - 9th & 23rd.
> 
> ...


It's Published.

2211	Accountants	70 6 August 2015 11.13 am
2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	65 16 July 2015 3.28 am
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	9 May 2015 7.16 pm


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Jen519 said:


> Looks like the Skill Select site is starting to be updated now so we'll know soon.
> 
> First surprise - two rounds announced for October - 9th & 23rd.
> 
> ...


So it seems, they are going ahead with two invitation rounds per month from OCT. It's good in a way but for me it might be another 2 weeks of wait


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

jeba said:


> It's Published.
> 
> 2211	Accountants	70 6 August 2015 11.13 am
> 2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	65 16 July 2015 3.28 am
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	9 May 2015 7.16 pm


Yep and looks like the occupational ceilings have been updated too - 440 invites for accountants so far this year, it was 420 after the August round so they only issued 20 invites in September.

Can only assume they used the maximum number of invites for the round to fill up other professions so there was only a few left for us poor number crunchers! Guess now we just wait until the 9th Oct to see what they do then, I hope they 'catch up' to fill the 210 per month pro rata level.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

jeba said:


> So it seems, they are going ahead with two invitation rounds per month from OCT. It's good in a way but for me it might be another 2 weeks of wait


A month between rounds was definitely a torturous wait! Fingers crossed for 9th Oct!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Jen519 said:


> Looks like the Skill Select site is starting to be updated now so we'll know soon.
> 
> First surprise - two rounds announced for October - 9th & 23rd.
> 
> ...


Oh two rounds are announced? That's not really good considering that it's only taking 1000 instead of 2000. I was thinking that Software engineers will be in 20th of June for 5th of October, but now dates will be even earlier.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Oh two rounds are announced? That's great news for me!
> 
> I think Software engineers will be in 20th of June for 9th.
> 
> How many invites will they send for 23rd?


1000 each.
9th round will mostly occupied by 60+ and less 60, so 23rd will be the idle one for 60 pointers.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Why is it that the number of invitations for accountants is only 440 meaning it has gone up by only 20 slots since last month?


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Why is it that the number of invitations for accountants is only 440 meaning it has gone up by only 20 slots since last month?


This is unfair.. How could they even bend the system.. They were supposed to handle it according to pro rata which was about 210 invites a round.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jeba said:


> 1000 each.
> 9th round will mostly occupied by 60+ and less 60, so 23rd will be the idle one for 60 pointers.


Hmm yes but still they were going to invite 470 software engineers on the 5th, now they are going to only invite 235 on the 9th and another 230 in 23rd which will be less than originally expected.
I wish they invited 2000 on the 5th and then start 1000 by the 23rd and go by fortnightly.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

By having 2 rounds in a month, it should benefit folks with 60 points!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

jeba said:


> So it seems, they are going ahead with two invitation rounds per month from OCT. It's good in a way but for me it might be another 2 weeks of wait


I am in ur boat... So was expecting oct 5 round.. but hte news is as we thought earlier 261313 moved till May 9th rather than may 4 2015


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Hmm yes but still they were going to invite 470 software engineers on the 5th, now they are going to only invite 235 on the 9th and another 230 in 23rd which will be less than originally expected.
> I wish they invited 2000 on the 5th and then start 1000 by the 23rd and go by fortnightly.


If they did 2000 on 5th and then another 1000 on 23rd it would put them way ahead of the right numbers for the year to date:
2300 invites per month x 12 months = 27600 / 52 weeks = 531 per week
By 9th October we will be approx 15 weeks into the year so that's 7961 invites.
They invited 6900 July - Sept rounds so 1000 invites is around the right number to keep them on track of moving to fortnightly, no one is really losing out overall.

Yes it will change timings slightly because there will be slightly less invites in a average month but it also gives us more regular updates so we can better assess our position and expected invite dates.


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

That is really strange, variation after 4 round back to two invitations a month 1000 each. They already went below the pro-rata for accountants to 20 this month. Hopefully they catch up in coming invitations. My expectation was higher after August results, but i think have to wait till December or Jan for an invite with 65 points 221111.

Good Luck guys your comments give us great understanding about the current situation. Immi is totally unpredictable.

All the best members and visitors !!!!


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

sm8764 said:


> That is really strange, variation after 4 round back to two invitations a month 1000 each. They already went below the pro-rata for accountants to 20 this month. Hopefully they catch up in coming invitations. My expectation was higher after August results, but i think have to wait till December or Jan for an invite with 65 points 221111.
> 
> Good Luck guys your comments give us great understanding about the current situation. Immi is totally unpredictable.
> 
> All the best members and visitors !!!!


It's just my theory, but I'm thinking the low number of invites in September was connected to the switch to fortnightly invites, as follows:
2525 ceiling / 52 weeks = 49 per week
Approx 9 weeks into the year by 7th Sept = 437 invites and they invited 20 to get up to 440 so feels about right.

Fingers crossed that means they will invite around 290 in the next round (49 per week * 15 weeks = 728 less 440 already invited = 288) and then invite around 100 every fortnight to stay on track for the year. I think that gives people with 65 points who submitted in July a good chance of being in one of the October rounds or early November.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> By having 2 rounds in a month, it should benefit folks with 60 points!


Why do you think so?


----------



## herng52 (Sep 18, 2015)

jeba said:


> Updated List with priority order.
> 
> 261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
> 261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
> ...


count me in, 261313 65 9/9/2015


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Why the hell have they moved the date to 9th October instead of 5th October. 4 more days ....... gosh


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

indergreat said:


> Why the hell have they moved the date to 9th October instead of 5th October. 4 more days ....... gosh


I think it is because they are going to invite on 2nd Friday and 4th Friday each month going forward.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

count me in,EOI lodged date : 22nd May,2015...
I just checked Oct rounds will be on 9th and 23rd Oct 2015.
Cut off date for 60 points for 261313 for 60 points is till 9th May,2015.
Do I have chances to get in 9th Oct round????
EOI lodged on 22nd My,2015 for 261313 with 60 points in 189 subclass


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

++herng52 and ++ndhal

261313 65 09/09/2015 herng52
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj 
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer 
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin 
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123 
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985 
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi 
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus 
261313 60 14/09/2015 Abhayk


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum 

I submitted my EOI on 25/07/15 with 60 points for accounting
I had my pte results come through yesterday and I updated my EOI to 70
How are my chances of getting invited next round ?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

GDAWG said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the forum
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 25/07/15 with 60 points for accounting
> I had my pte results come through yesterday and I updated my EOI to 70
> How are my chances of getting invited next round ?


What is your occupation?
If it is Accounting then you will have to wait in a queue otherwise you are good to go with next invitation round.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

I would say don't assume anything regarding why and when DIBP will conduct invitation rounds for 189. Just go with the flow. At least we should feel happy about the fact that for Software Engineer having 60 points the chances of getting invite is much better now (even for people who are submitting EOI with 60 points for Software Engg now).

Finally I would say


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

jeba said:


> What is your occupation?
> If it is Accounting then you will have to wait in a queue otherwise you are good to go with next invitation round.


Yup it's accounting also with my points updated do I fall back to 17/9/15 as an applicant or do I still remains on 25/7/15 ??


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> Yep and looks like the occupational ceilings have been updated too - 440 invites for accountants so far this year, it was 420 after the August round so they only issued 20 invites in September.
> 
> Can only assume they used the maximum number of invites for the round to fill up other professions so there was only a few left for us poor number crunchers! Guess now we just wait until the 9th Oct to see what they do then, I hope they 'catch up' to fill the 210 per month pro rata level.


Hi dear,

Are you talking about 190 or 189 ?

I am too waiting for 190 invitation, and have submitted my EOI with 55 Points at 25 August 2015.

There is no details of invitation rounds on NSW website, can you tell me from which source you gather such info ?
Regards
Usman


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

captainm said:


> Why do you think so?


OK, for simplicity sake, let's take the "Once a month draw". And also assume the draw happens every month on the 8th (Again for simplicity).

We would have all 65+ folks waiting in the queue. Doesn't matter if they submitted their EOIs on the 9th of the month or just the day before the draw, i.e. 7th 23:59. And the 60 pointers would fall behind in line..

Now, with "twice a month draw", there will invariably be quite a few 65+ pointers who wouldn't have applied within the cut-off and hence the 60 pointers end up having lesser competition from the 65+ pointers.

Again, this is only my thought..


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> OK, for simplicity sake, let's take the "Once a month draw". And also assume the draw happens every month on the 8th (Again for simplicity).
> 
> We would have all 65+ folks waiting in the queue. Doesn't matter if they submitted their EOIs on the 9th of the month or just the day before the draw, i.e. 7th 23:59. And the 60 pointers would fall behind in line..
> 
> ...


Yeah, but unfortunately there is no such authentic source available for us. isn't it ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Why did the change the invite rounds to 2 again? It makes no sense in pro-rata occupations at all, for others... Well... Quicker ceilings reach?


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

has anyone given the NAATI test for obtaining 5 additional points ?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

usmann.alii said:


> Yeah, but unfortunately there is no such authentic source available for us. isn't it ?


Well, we will never get any such information from authentic sources. expatforum itself is for all of us to speak out, from our experiences. And put out certain analyses of our own and hope for the best!

Having said this, we will know in the coming days on how the 60 pointers are fairing. If you observe, 60 pointers have been pretty silent, w.r.t getting grants since the new australian FY (And the change to once a month draw). With the twice a month draw, I'm putting my money, on seeing more 60 pointers getting grants..


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

AM in

Originally Posted by jeba View Post
Updated List with priority order.

261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj 
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer 
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin 
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123 
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985 
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi 
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus 
261313 60 14/09/2015 Abhayks 
261112 65 27/07/2015 amar_klanti
261313 60 09/jun/2015 Arun32


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

arun32 said:


> AM in
> 
> Originally Posted by jeba View Post
> Updated List with priority order.
> ...


Put yourself above. Also amar isn't 2613xx

So it should be 

261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj 
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer 
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin 
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92 
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123 
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985 
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi 
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus 
261313 60 14/09/2015 Abhayks 

Added myself too


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

wolfskin said:


> I would say don't assume anything regarding why and when DIBP will conduct invitation rounds for 189. Just go with the flow. At least we should feel happy about the fact that for Software Engineer having 60 points the chances of getting invite is much better now (even for people who are submitting EOI with 60 points for Software Engg now).
> 
> Finally I would say


boolean amISad = backlog.parallelStream().filter(candidate-> candidate.getTotalPoints() > 60 && candidate.occupationCode.startsWith(2613)).count() > 235;


----------



## subedi012 (Sep 18, 2015)

*invitation round 5th october*

Hi!
I am from Nepal and I have submitted my EOI for skilled independent (visa subclass 189) on 21st August 2015 under the occupation ID 2332 (Civil Engineering professionals) with 60 points. I know it is too early to get an invitation but i am being impatient. I am a little confused by the visa date of effect. As per the invitation round held on 7th September 2015 applicants with 60 points (Visa 189 ) who applied before 21 july 2015 9:22 Am were invited on 7th September (If i am correct). But there is also occupation ceiling. I don't know if all applicants belonging to occupation ID 2332 who's visa date of effect was before 21 july got invited. Anyone who got invited with 60 points under occupation ID 2332 can you kindly share what was your visa date of effect ?


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Put yourself above. Also amar isn't 2613xx
> 
> So it should be
> 
> ...


 add me also : 261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

ndhal said:


> add me also : 261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal


What is this list about?? All expatforum members awaiting invite on October 9th??


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hopefully


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

*=>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for 9th October 2015 round<=*

Really hope that the next invitation round is more positive for accountants. Last month has been a nightmare.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> OK, for simplicity sake, let's take the "Once a month draw". And also assume the draw happens every month on the 8th (Again for simplicity).
> 
> We would have all 65+ folks waiting in the queue. Doesn't matter if they submitted their EOIs on the 9th of the month or just the day before the draw, i.e. 7th 23:59. And the 60 pointers would fall behind in line..
> 
> ...


Yes but the number of invites in a fortnightly round is less than monthly, so assuming submission of EOIs are broadly spread evenly throughout the month, it won't mean 60 pointers get an invite when they wouldn't have on a monthly round, if anything it will make it slightly harder for them because the number of invites is slightly less per calendar month (2000 vs 2300).

Based on the number of invites announced for October and move to the end of the week (compared to start of month), it also looks like they will be sending invites 'in arrears' on a fortnightly basis, instead of in advance monthly, which will definitely disadvantage 60 pointers.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

usmann.alii said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Are you talking about 190 or 189 ?
> 
> ...


Sorry I was talking 189. occupation ceilings etc don't apply to 190 as I understand it, each state decides how many of a particular occupation it needs and send that many invites. There are other threads specifically for 190 visa that you might find more information, but unless it's published on the individual state's website, I don't think any info is available.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

GDAWG said:


> Yup it's accounting also with my points updated do I fall back to 17/9/15 as an applicant or do I still remains on 25/7/15 ??


Yes if you make changes to your EOI that affect your points it changes the date on your EOI, you should be able to see this in your skill select account.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Again 2 invitation rounds in 189 from oct'15. Immi updated the details just now.

Cut-off-date for software Engineer/developer is 9th May.

So in next round, I assume till 1st June ,People get the invites.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

I still didn't understand the visa date of effect.

I updated my EOI today with 65 points in 261313 category. Hence, my Visa date of effect is 18/9/2015. What are the chances of me getting invited with 65 points in 9th Oct round?

Is there any tracker to see the applicants in wait list with 65 points?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

fkiddy12 said:


> I still didn't understand the visa date of effect.
> 
> I updated my EOI today with 65 points in 261313 category. Hence, my Visa date of effect is 18/9/2015. What are the chances of me getting invited with 65 points in 9th Oct round?
> 
> Is there any tracker to see the applicants in wait list with 65 points?


You will get the invite on 9th OCT..100% sure..Prepare ur docs..


----------



## bilcat (Jul 28, 2015)

Since 2613 is in pro-rata date of effect for 2613 is May 9, currently.

that's for 60 pointers. 
no clue about 65 pointers.






fkiddy12 said:


> I still didn't understand the visa date of effect.
> 
> I updated my EOI today with 65 points in 261313 category. Hence, my Visa date of effect is 18/9/2015. What are the chances of me getting invited with 65 points in 9th Oct round?
> 
> Is there any tracker to see the applicants in wait list with 65 points?


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Really hope that the next invitation round is more positive for accountants. Last month has been a nightmare.


I agree!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

bilcat said:


> Since 2613 is in pro-rata date of effect for 2613 is May 9, currently.
> 
> that's for 60 pointers.
> no clue about 65 pointers.


It means all with 65 points and above from 2613 occupation who filed the EOI even a minute before the September EOI round have been invited.


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

add me also : 261313 60 24/06/2015 ndhal[/QUOTE]


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

*Software & Application Programmers (2613) Backlog Clearance History*

Attention Software & Application Programmers (2613). Especially 60 pointers.

I have worked and prepared a sheet for backlog clearance history for Software & Application Programmers (2613) . Where I have calculated in how many days, how much backlog cleared for 60 and 65 pointers and when occupation ceiling occurred and when there was no backlog for all invitation rounds. This is for fellows who are waiting for Invitation so that they can see the trend and predict for their chances.

If anyone can suggest to improve this sheet. Kindly add your comments to the concerned sheet cell.

Software & Application Programmers (2613) Backlog Clearance History


----------



## kapadnis (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi

I have submitted EOI for 190 on 18 Sept.

Code - 261313
ACS- +ve
IELTS - 6.5
ACS Experience - 7 years
Total Points including SS - 60

Do I have any chance to get invite from NSW ? by when ?

Thanks


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

It's so frustrating that even with 70 points I don't have a clear idea of when I'll get invited under accounting


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kapadnis said:


> Hi I have submitted EOI for 190 on 18 Sept. Code - 261313 ACS- +ve IELTS - 6.5 ACS Experience - 7 years Total Points including SS - 60 Do I have any chance to get invite from NSW ? by when ? Thanks


Its hard to say, edpecially when ielts less than 7 its if and when game.


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

GDAWG said:


> It's so frustrating that even with 70 points I don't have a clear idea of when I'll get invited under accounting


You´ll get invited bro, with that score definitely next month in my opinion. Now cut off at 70 it´s gonna be hard , therefore, spaces will last at least few more months. Patience is key . All the best


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

afp85_19 said:


> You´ll get invited bro, with that score definitely next month in my opinion. Now cut off at 70 it´s gonna be hard , therefore, spaces will last at least few more months. Patience is key . All the best


I agree, I think 70 pointers will get invites next round. I don't think the cut off will stay at 70 points, I think it's just a result of the change to fortnightly rounds (see my previous posts on this), resulting in a one off round with only 20 invites in September. Should go to 100 per round fortnightly, with a possible catch up in October due to the number of invites pro rata'd by week (approx 50 per week) and the time between the September and October rounds (circa 5 weeks).


----------



## chanpanhatak (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, I summited an EOI under General Accountants 2211 on the 3rd September 2015 with 65 points. Do you think I can receive an invitation on the 23rd October 2015? Any opinion is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi,
I just launched my EOI 10 days back, just one thing is bothering me. I don't remember that I entered any details for my spouse and child, just remember something like they asked for if I would add my family in this application in future and I selected 2 from the drop down menu. Is it ok or have I missed something?

Do they just ask about the quantity now and the details (even names and passport numbers) will be mentioned aftef I reveive the invitation?
please help !


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

chanpanhatak said:


> Hi everyone, I summited an EOI under General Accountants 2211 on the 3rd September 2015 with 65 points. Do you think I can receive an invitation on the 23rd October 2015? Any opinion is appreciated. Thank you!


None of us really know what is going on with Accountants after DIBP only issued 20 invites on the September round (previously 210 per month). Any opinion anyone gives will be just that - their opinion based on the same published info we all have access to.

My personal view is that the change to fortnightly rounds explains the low number of invites in September and DIBP will go back to issuing pro rata invites based on number of weeks passed by the time each round comes up. On that basis, I would expect the 70 points backlog (from 6th August) to be cleared in the next round and the 65 point backlog (from 3rd July) to start being cleared by the 23rd Oct round. I would therefore say it's more likely that you will be invited in November or possibly even December given your EOI submission date.

I am fortunate to be in a position where it doesn't matter if my invite takes a little bit longer to come through, as long as it does eventually come! Some accountants are waiting with existing visa expiring soon or have other reasons for needing an invite urgently, for those individuals, particularly those with 60 points, I wouldn't be relying on any opinions on these forums and would look for opportunities to boost points or other visa options (eg 190 etc).

That said, feel free to review the published data on the skills select website and come up with your own opinion!


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

just a quick question after you get your invitation and lodge for the PR.
How long does it take for a Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) to get processed ?


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

GDAWG said:


> just a quick question after you get your invitation and lodge for the PR.
> How long does it take for a Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) to get processed ?


You have to wait for a case officer to be assigned, from what I've read this can take 2-3 months. Assuming you front loaded all your documents (including medical and criminal records) and the CO is happy with everything, it's fairly quick getting your visa after that.


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> You have to wait for a case officer to be assigned, from what I've read this can take 2-3 months. Assuming you front loaded all your documents (including medical and criminal records) and the CO is happy with everything, it's fairly quick getting your visa after that.


Thanks for that Jen.
just wanna get this done and over with so i can enjoy my holiday in mexico lane:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> It means all with 65 points and above from 2613 occupation who filed the EOI even a minute before the September EOI round have been invited.



KeeDa just a quick question. I submitted EOI on 16th Sep with 60 points (189). What are my chances in october? Or should i expect it in Nov? Nov is my last chance as i m turning 40 on 10th of Nov.

thanks in advance


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

GDAWG said:


> Thanks for that Jen.
> just wanna get this done and over with so i can enjoy my holiday in mexico lane:


Weird coincidence! I just got back from 3 weeks there - was absolutely amazing, hope you have a great time too.

I think, as other posters have said, this whole process is more a test of patience than anything else! We can speculate all day about what DIBP might do and what the internal processes might be but it won't change when that invite will finally arrive! Even after receiving the invite, it will still be a waiting game for a CO and then finally for visa grant.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Narshah said:


> KeeDa just a quick question. I submitted EOI on 16th Sep with 60 points (189). What are my chances in october? Or should i expect it in Nov? Nov is my last chance as i m turning 40 on 10th of Nov.
> 
> thanks in advance


Highly unlikely that you will be invited in October. 60 pointers from 27-July are still waiting in the queue before you and if you see the trend this year from the results published so far, from *July* to *August*, the 60 points backlog moved *25* days (09 Jul - 15 Jun). From August to *September*, it moved *18* days (27 Jul - 09 Jul). So considering that the backlog moves somewhat at the same pace of around 20 to 24 per month, it could take 2 or 2.5 months for the cut-off to move from 27-Jul till 16-Sep. Of course, as always said earlier, with these things we can never be sure as we never know the real numbers in the queue.


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi looking at skillselect stats for sep round it seems that applicants in occupation ICT business analyst who applied till 16th july have been invited with 65 points.
My details are below:
Occupation:ICT business analyst
Points:65
Date of filing EOI 29th july 2015
Can i expect invite in coming october round?
Auditors ceiling has reached for 2015-16.how to know this for ICT business analyst?


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

On average how many invites are sent to ICT BA every month?


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Majician said:


> Hi,
> I just launched my EOI 10 days back, just one thing is bothering me. I don't remember that I entered any details for my spouse and child, just remember something like they asked for if I would add my family in this application in future and I selected 2 from the drop down menu. Is it ok or have I missed something?
> 
> Do they just ask about the quantity now and the details (even names and passport numbers) will be mentioned aftef I reveive the invitation?
> please help !


Can someone help me with this question please?


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> Hi looking at skillselect stats for sep round it seems that applicants in occupation ICT business analyst who applied till 16th july have been invited with 65 points.
> My details are below:
> Occupation:ICT business analyst
> Points:65
> ...


2611?
There are pro rata arrangements in place so if DIBP stick to them the occupation ceiling shouldn't be reached until the end of the year. You can find details on the skills select website under Occupation Ceilings (1536 is the ceiling, 384 have been invited so far this year).

I haven't been tracking this occupation that closely so someone else may be able to give you a better answer but info on the skills select website suggests the backlog of 65 points is being cleared as follows:
August round applicants from 15th April to 23rd June invited
September round applicants from 23rd June to 16th July invited

There is probably a chance of you getting the invite next round, if not the one after on 23rd Oct seems likely, will depend on how the pro rata arrangements are adjusted for the new fortnightly rounds (this info is not published).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> 2611?
> There are pro rata arrangements in place so if DIBP stick to them the occupation ceiling shouldn't be reached until the end of the year. You can find details on the skills select website under Occupation Ceilings (1536 is the ceiling, 384 have been invited so far this year).
> 
> I haven't been tracking this occupation that closely so someone else may be able to give you a better answer but info on the skills select website suggests the backlog of 65 points is being cleared as follows:
> ...



The invite for 261111 with DOE 23rd July of EOI will come in one of the rounds in October, most likely the one on 9th (if the date is confimed). Becuase the cut off date is 16th of July now for ICT BA.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Majician said:


> Hi,
> I just launched my EOI 10 days back, just one thing is bothering me. I don't remember that I entered any details for my spouse and child, just remember something like they asked for if I would add my family in this application in future and I selected 2 from the drop down menu. Is it ok or have I missed something?
> 
> Do they just ask about the quantity now and the details (even names and passport numbers) will be mentioned aftef I reveive the invitation?
> please help !





Majician said:


> Can someone help me with this question please?


Yes, the question in EOI just asks about the number of additional dependents. Even if you missed the answer there, you can add them when filing your visa application.
Yes, it was just a YES/ NO question and another one where you enter the number of dependents. Nothing else other than that (i.e. no names nor passport numbers). I don't remember if there is one, but see if you can find a save-as-pdf option in the EOI. If you can manage to get that pdf, it should have all the details you filled in when filing the EOI.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> The invite for 261111 with DOE 23rd July of EOI will come in one of the rounds in October, most likely the one on 9th (if the date is confimed). Becuase the cut off date is 16th of July now for ICT BA.


He submitted 29th July, not 23rd, I'd guess that could put him more borderline between which round he will get the invite?

If September is any indication, approx 3 weeks backlog was cleared so would expect this to be about half that for a fortnightly round. Of course August round cleared a much larger backlog so there is still a chance but I'd say sometime in the next te"who rounds is likely.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Jen519 said:


> 2611?
> There are pro rata arrangements in place so if DIBP stick to them the occupation ceiling shouldn't be reached until the end of the year.


The DIBP definition of pro-rata isn't what we think it is. I don't know that either, but last year, ICT BA entered pro-rata in Sep or Oct and by February all available seats were given out and the ceiling value reached. So, no- it is not guaranteed that being in pro-rata the seats will be available until June end.

But, maqsood should not be worried. With 65 points from end of July he should get invited on 09-October or at max on 23-October.

@Andy- Yes, 09-Oct and 23-Oct dates are fixed for the upcoming rounds, and going further, they should stick to this and hold invitation rounds on first and third Fridays of every month.


----------



## naveenkumaryr (Jan 22, 2014)

*Help required mainly clarification*

Hello all, I know I am new to this Australia form but I was a very member in New Zealand forum.

Hope someone will respond back to the below query..

My education qualification is not matching my work experience, as I have 10yrs of exp in IT infrastructure but my education is bachelor in science.
Will this be a problem if I am applying for PR to Australia? 

Thanks in advance for your time

Naveen


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> He submitted 29th July, not 23rd, I'd guess that could put him more borderline between which round he will get the invite?
> 
> If September is any indication, approx 3 weeks backlog was cleared so would expect this to be about half that for a fortnightly round. Of course August round cleared a much larger backlog so there is still a chance but I'd say sometime in the next te"who rounds is likely.


Oh, I see, yes, if it is 29th, then, as you said and as I said above in one of the rounds in October. As KeeDa, pointed out rounds are fixed for the upcoming months.

I personally think that backlog should move faster now, as there were a lot of EOis submitted during June-July period (purely based on the tracking information we have here on forum).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

naveenkumaryr said:


> Hello all, I know I am new to this Australia form but I was a very member in New Zealand forum.
> 
> Hope someone will respond back to the below query..
> 
> ...


There won't be any problem. The only issue would be a lot less assessed work experience for points claim. You will get to use only 4 out of 10 years towards your points for work experience. If that experience is non-Australian, then 5 points for it.
Edit: I am assuming all your 10 years of work experience is closely related to the occupation you plan to nominate for skilled immigration. Otherwise it would be x-6 as your skilled experience where x is the number of years you worked in your ANZSCO occupation.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The DIBP definition of pro-rata isn't what we think it is. I don't know that either, but last year, ICT BA entered pro-rata in Sep or Oct and by February all available seats were given out and the ceiling value reached. So, no- it is not guaranteed that being in pro-rata the seats will be available until June end.
> 
> But, maqsood should not be worried. With 65 points from end of July he should get invited on 09-October or at max on 23-October.
> 
> @Andy- Yes, 09-Oct and 23-Oct dates are fixed for the upcoming rounds, and going further, they should stick to this and hold invitation rounds on first and third Fridays of every month.


I agree re: pro rata, hence why I said 'if DIBP stick to them'. It didn't work out last year, but I think some of that was due to arrangements putting in mid year. They seem to be sticking closer to the 'correct' number of invites per month so far this year but as you say, they can change their minds at any time.


----------



## naveenkumaryr (Jan 22, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> There won't be any problem. The only issue would be a lot less assessed work experience for points claim. You will get to use only 4 out of 10 years towards your points for work experience. If that experience is non-Australian, then 5 points for it.
> Edit: I am assuming all your 10 years of work experience is closely related to the occupation you plan to nominate for skilled immigration. Otherwise it would be x-6 as your skilled experience where x is the number of years you worked in your ANZSCO occupation.



thanks KeeDa for your response ,yes you are correct I would be nominating the same yrs if exp in order to submit for the skill migration plan.
Since earlier newzealand rejected my visa stating the same reasons, stating my education qualification doesn't match my work experience... 
Do you have thread from the Australian consulate on the same topic or any reference I can map to?

Thanks again


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

naveenkumaryr said:


> thanks KeeDa for your response ,yes you are correct I would be nominating the same yrs if exp in order to submit for the skill migration plan.
> Since earlier newzealand rejected my visa stating the same reasons, stating my education qualification doesn't match my work experience...
> Do you have thread from the Australian consulate on the same topic or any reference I can map to?
> 
> Thanks again


There isn't any official link that I can give from Australian authorities, but rest assured that they won't disqualify you just because your education is not related to work. The first few steps in Oz immigration is to get yourself assessed in your nominated occupation and get the English competency test done (in no particular order). In your case, the assessing body would be ACS. I suggest you visit https://acs.org.au/ and read their guidelines. Especially Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf. The sections you should be reading carefully are related to RPL. With a positive assessment from ACS and having competent+ English and being under 50 years of age, as long as you have the minimum required 60 points, they cannot disqualify you.

Also, there are many useful threads tagged to RPL. I suggest you read them as well: rpl - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Threads Tagged with rpl


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

My anz code 261313 and points is 60 eoi sub on 09/jun/2015 wat are my chances in oct


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Arun

My EOI is just one day before yours. 

My anz code 261313 and points is 60 eoi sub on 08/jun/2015. Oct 9th is 50%, OCt 23rd 100% chances will be there.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

when do you think i can be invited guys after these 2 rounds issue started


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks keeda and rest of members for response.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

also i am trying to login to my skill select account to check my eoi but i cant ... did anyone face problems with the website?


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Are there going to be teo rounds in october guys?


----------



## Meena Vinodh (Jun 4, 2014)

I have submitted EOI for NSW on 31/08/2015. My job is Financial Institution Branch Manager. My IELTS score is 6 and I have 60 points. Is there a chance to got an invite on 5th october?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

^ 60, including SS or not?


----------



## Meena Vinodh (Jun 4, 2014)

yes, it is including SS.


----------



## Meena Vinodh (Jun 4, 2014)

Can u send me the tracker once more to me please?


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Guys

I submitted my EOI (60 Pts)on 17th AUG , for 233311 electrical engineering.

is there a chance to be invited in 9th Oct. and anyone know the cutoff date of that occupation?

Thanks

Regards

Hany


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Friends

Count me in.

189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
27/07/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive)
08/09/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+)
09/09/2015 -- EOI Submitted (60 points)

What are my chances, Shall I go for NSW (SS) or try for partner points?
My wife is 
- BTech Electronics Engineer and masters in VLSI
- Worked overseas (India) for 1 year 8 Months.

Can apply ACS for her and get positive result (or) Go for Engineers Australia (looks wait time is 2 months) ??

Please Suggest

Thanks


----------



## fuzail (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi
I have submitted Eoi on 28/08 for Ext Aud with 60 Points for 189 and 65 for 190.
Now just want to know as Dibp has clearly said no more invitations for ext Auditor.
So what is the best wayout for me should i get assessment for Gen Accountant??
And plus the main questions..which date of submission will count..means 28th aug with Ext auditor
Or new one with accountant..
Please any senior
Thanks


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> Are there going to be teo rounds in october guys?


Yes buddy there will be 2 rounds in October


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

*70 Points EOI 6th september*

:fingerscrossed: I submitted my EOI with 70 points under accountant on 6th sepetember. Did not get an invite in the last round... What are my chances for getting an invitation in the next round which is 9th october.. Please advise as my visa is expiring in november. I will really appreciate your views on this. Thanks

:juggle::juggle:


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tired said:


> :fingerscrossed: I submitted my EOI with 70 points under accountant on 6th sepetember. Did not get an invite in the last round... What are my chances for getting an invitation in the next round which is 9th october.. Please advise as my visa is expiring in november. I will really appreciate your views on this. Thanks
> 
> :juggle::juggle:


100%. Mark my words.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

fuzail said:


> Hi
> I have submitted Eoi on 28/08 for Ext Aud with 60 Points for 189 and 65 for 190.
> Now just want to know as Dibp has clearly said no more invitations for ext Auditor.
> So what is the best wayout for me should i get assessment for Gen Accountant??
> ...


Hi Fuzail,
I am on a same boat and applied on 3.8 with 60 for ext. aud... On personal note, we have two options to go with.. firstly, wait till july 2016 for new ceiling to be announced OR try to enhancing your score and lodge eoi with accounting with atleast 70 points.. however at this stage with same 60 points there is no harm to lodge eoi as to put yourself in queue..

there should be a separate eoi needs to be lodged for Accounting.. and doe would be the day when you lodge it...


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Updated List.

261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261313 60 14/09/2015 Abhayks


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> 100%. Mark my words.


If you are in melbourne you will be invited to join for the drinks .. Hopefully things go right


----------



## rameezsh1 (Sep 8, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Yes buddy there will be 2 rounds in October


Hi indergreat,

Is there any confirmation from DIBP if there are having 2 rounds. From my knowledge they have declared to have only 1 round each month. I may be wrong. Please send any links if they have mentioned anywhere on their website to have 2 rounds for invitation.

Regards


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi mate,

Below is the link for invitations and details on how many visas for rounds!

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect



rameezsh1 said:


> Hi indergreat,
> 
> Is there any confirmation from DIBP if there are having 2 rounds. From my knowledge they have declared to have only 1 round each month. I may be wrong. Please send any links if they have mentioned anywhere on their website to have 2 rounds for invitation.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> 100%. Mark my words.


Although I personally do agree it's a near certainty, worth noting only 20 invites were issued in September round and no explanation has been published by DIBP for this. Everyone with 70 points who submitted and asked this question for September round was told 100% and was very disappointed.

My view is the move to fortnightly rounds explains a the low number of invites in September and normal level of invites should resume next round BUT none of us can 100% discount the possibility that DIBP have/are changing the rules/processes for Accountants with the lack of info at present.


----------



## rameezsh1 (Sep 8, 2015)

jadu87 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Below is the link for invitations and details on how many visas for rounds!


Thanks jadu87,

Didn't check the updated section for the rounds. It's a good thing where they have started 2 rounds again.
Regards.


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> Although I personally do agree it's a near certainty, worth noting only 20 invites were issued in September round and no explanation has been published by DIBP for this. Everyone with 70 points who submitted and asked this question for September round was told 100% and was very disappointed.
> 
> My view is the move to fortnightly rounds explains a the low number of invites in September and normal level of invites should resume next round BUT none of us can 100% discount the possibility that DIBP have/are changing the rules/processes for Accountants with the lack of info at present.



Hi Jen,

So there is a possibility that they are going to change the rules for accounting ? I mean that would be disappointing.. they keep changing the rules every 3rd month.. do you think they will introduce some more requirements in order to get invited..The cut off points are already high.. I personally do not think they will introduce something new that soon..:confused2:


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Any suggestions


amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Count me in.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amarjagadish said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Count me in.
> 
> ...


I am not sure, but do check this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html for more details about NSW. From what I know, although not mentioned anywhere, NSW seems to prefer and invite candidates with better English scores. Unless you are willing to wait 3 to 4 months for the 189 invite, you can try for 190.

Wife's assessment using ACS won't come out positive due to less than minimum required 2 years. Even then, I think BE EE would require at least 4 years for any ICT occupation. Whether to go with ACS or EA depends on what her occupation (work duties) are. You cannot choose the assessing body, but only the occupation based on the work/ job responsibilities. The occupation decides which assessing body to go to. SOL and CSOL lists do mention the corresponding assessing bodies.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Tired said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> So there is a possibility that they are going to change the rules for accounting ? I mean that would be disappointing.. they keep changing the rules every 3rd month.. do you think they will introduce some more requirements in order to get invited..The cut off points are already high.. I personally do not think they will introduce something new that soon..:confused2:


Hi Tired, there is ALWAYS the possibility of DIBP changing the rules for any occupation, at times they seem to make it up as they go along! I think the situation for accountants is slightly more uncertain than other occupations right now - we know they invited 210 people in July and August and then suddenly only invited 20 in September. None of us know why.

As stated in my previous posts, my OPINION is that things will go back to 'normal' in October , the 70 point backlog will be cleared and the cut off will go back to 65 points (although still with a backlog to clear). I think the majority of posters on here share this view as well.

I don't want to panic anyone, but I do think people need to be aware that no one can really be 100% certain of anything with Accountants right now, especially those with limited time to find alternatives (eg visas expiring, about to lose points due to age etc). We just have to wait and see what happens next round.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

I am just wondering if they would issue the pro rata'd number of invitations in the next two rounds, that is, 210 per month. Not sure about the 190 slots that were not allocated in the previous round since only 20 invitations were sent out. Would that be compensated in the next month?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello Moderators,

Requesting your help in merging the forum? Especially after the new changes w.r.t having 2 invites per month and the change in dates. Can we merge this forum with the earlier created forum?

--> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-eagerly-awaiting-5th-october-2015-round.html
--> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-eagerly-awaiting-9th-october-2015-round.html


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> Hi Tired, there is ALWAYS the possibility of DIBP changing the rules for any occupation, at times they seem to make it up as they go along! I think the situation for accountants is slightly more uncertain than other occupations right now - we know they invited 210 people in July and August and then suddenly only invited 20 in September. None of us know why.
> 
> As stated in my previous posts, my OPINION is that things will go back to 'normal' in October , the 70 point backlog will be cleared and the cut off will go back to 65 points (although still with a backlog to clear). I think the majority of posters on here share this view as well.
> 
> I don't want to panic anyone, but I do think people need to be aware that no one can really be 100% certain of anything with Accountants right now, especially those with limited time to find alternatives (eg visas expiring, about to lose points due to age etc). We just have to wait and see what happens next round.



Yes i agree with you on that.. Lets hope for the best and see what happens in the next round. there has been no rumours of accountants getting off the list and stuff yet. So hopefully it will stay there.. Best wishes :fingerscrossed:


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

Please help guys, u need your support over here


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

*EOI 60 PTS for 233311*



eng_hany said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I submitted my EOI (60 Pts)on 17th AUG , for 233311 electrical engineering.
> 
> ...


Please answer me guys


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

*My Chances for an invite*

HI,

I have received 60 points overall and applied for 189 Cat. Visa. Scores for PTE are below:-

Position Applied- 261111
L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015

Yet to Receive Invitation
For Visa Caregory State Applied for NSW.
What are the Chances ?


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

*My Chances to get an invite as a ICT Business Analyst*

HI,

I have received 60 points overall and applied for 189 Cat. Visa. Scores for PTE are below:-

Position Applied- 261111
L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015

Yet to Receive Invitation
For Visa Caregory State Applied for NSW.
What are the Chances ?


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

*My Chances to get an invite as a ICT Business Analyst*

Hi,

I have received 60 points overall and applied for 189 Cat. Visa. Scores for PTE are below:-

Position Applied- 261111
L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015

Yet to Receive Invitation
For Visa Category 190, State Applied for NSW. Total points for this 65.
What are the Chances ?


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi All

My analysis for the upcoming invitations for 60 pointer under non pro rata occupations:
For the last three months the status was as following for the 60 pointers (non pro rata occupations)
On Jul 2015 Round– invitation cover 37 days for 60 pointers (9 May – 15- Jun), around 1150 invitation vs. around 1150 for >60 pts .
On Aug 2015 Round- invitation covered 24 days for 60 pointers (15- Jun- 9 Jul), around 1050 invitation vs. around 1250 for >60 pts .
On Sep 2015 Round – Invitations covered 18 Days for 60 pointers (9 Jul – 27 Jul), The graph is not showing in the Skill Select page so we could assume it is the same like the previous month.

So as a conclusion we could say that:
-There may be no hope on 9 Oct round for 60 pointers  (I wish I am wrong) as we could expect that around 1000 or more with >60 are already waiting in queue and they will invite only 1000.
- on the next round we can expect that it will be back to aprox 50% 60 pointers -50% >60 pointers ,therefore I think the queue will move only few days not much (may be 10 days ±3), and I think the upcoming rounds will be in the same pace (unless your occupation joined the pro rata list or the number of more than 60 points applicant decreased). 
- So for example my case, according to these analysis I may get my invitation by (Dec 2015 second round)  if I am lucky as I am away from the last cut off date with 50 Days. 

Finally these are just number analysis; we still do not know the actual criteria skill select implement. I can assume that the occupation itself plays a role, as you can find some of the occupations are still with 0 invitations and some others with 10-20% covered, so may be an applicant with 60 points applied in occupations with low invitation numbers could be invited in the next round.

I wish this could help in explaining the expectation, and If you saw anything not right please let me know to review my info.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My analysis for the upcoming invitations for 60 pointer under non pro rata occupations:
> For the last three months the status was as following for the 60 pointers (non pro rata occupations)
> ...


Hi

I can not see September 7 points graph as I thought I had issues with my browser or something. 

Anyone who can view September 7 points graph please share it here.

And have faith 
Non pro rata 60 points have good chance in coming rounds
*Ext Auditor has reached ceiling (no more competition here)
* Eg July 2015 Accountants 210 invites 65+points
ICT 128 invites 65+points
Software 447 invites 65+points
(This data based on occupation ceiling value and point cut off value from July round)

Same trend in August and September
Majority of 65+pointers are from pro-rata occupations
And since only 1000 invites on 9 Oct pro-rata occupations will have a proportional ceiling.
Once these occupations hit the limit non-pro rata invites will start coming 

So with no Ext Auditor ,and majority 60+ points from 3 pro-rata occupations

60 pointers in non pro rata can have lot of hope and will have smooth progression like last year.


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Hi
> 
> I can not see September 7 points graph as I thought I had issues with my browser or something.
> 
> ...



Good analysis for the occupations, I wish that this will be the case. this will give us more hope. my occupation status is 21 invitation out of 1578 (1.3% filled), i hope that will work for me and bring me a surprise in the upcoming two rounds :fingerscrossed::noidea:


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello,

Please I initially submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points, with a 22nd august date of effect. Now i want to apply for 190 nomination, will my date of effect change?


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks KeeDA, My Wife has experience from Internship (1 Year) will this count for ACS, Also as i wont be claiming point from her experience in ACS letter, What are the chances of getting Positive ACS for Partner Skill Assessment?



KeeDa said:


> I am not sure, but do check this thread for more details about NSW. From what I know, although not mentioned anywhere, NSW seems to prefer and invite candidates with better English scores. Unless you are willing to wait 3 to 4 months for the 189 invite, you can try for 190.
> 
> Wife's assessment using ACS won't come out positive due to less than minimum required 2 years. Even then, I think BE EE would require at least 4 years for any ICT occupation. Whether to go with ACS or EA depends on what her occupation (work duties) are. You cannot choose the assessing body, but only the occupation based on the work/ job responsibilities. The occupation decides which assessing body to go to. SOL[/URL] and CSOL[/URL] lists do mention the corresponding assessing bodies.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amarjagadish said:


> Thanks KeeDA, My Wife has experience from Internship (1 Year) will this count for ACS, Also as i wont be claiming point from her experience in ACS letter, What are the chances of getting Positive ACS for Partner Skill Assessment?


It may be considered if it wasn't part of (or necessary for) degree completion. For instance, some courses here in India have a 6 months "Industrial Training" which won't be considered.

From ACS guidelines:
Internships may be considered if the work is paid and at a suitable professional level.

Work expressed to be at a trainee or junior level is not normally considered unless a qualification has already been acquired as a means of obtaining the skills needed to perform the duties.

Work experience carried out as part of a qualification is not considered as skilled employment.


Edit: You don't need any skilled (i.e. after assessment) work experience to claim partner points. The only requirement is to have a positive assessment, which in turn, for ACS, needs minimum 2 years of professional level work experience.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Anybody know how many invitations has been issued for 2613 during Sept 7 round?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

jeba said:


> Anybody know how many invitations has been issued for 2613 during Sept 7 round?


547!! Not sure why it is more than the monthly quota of 447


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jelli-kallu said:


> 547!! Not sure why it is more than the monthly quota of 447


because they are reducing amount of people from next round.


----------



## WanderBug (Sep 20, 2015)

First post here.

Logged EOI on 20th September.
Hope i get an invite on October 9th 

75 points.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have been away for a week and to my surprise see that the EOI invitations will happen twice a month.
While I see few post positive for 60pointers and others with different views.

Can seniors throw some light on this. What does 2 round invitation/month achieve? Any reasons why this is changed at this point of time.

My EOI details available in my signature.


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

WanderBug said:


> First post here.
> 
> Logged EOI on 20th September.
> Hope i get an invite on October 9th
> ...


ANZ code plz?
However, with 75 points, you should get an invite for any code.


----------



## WanderBug (Sep 20, 2015)

srikanth.peddi said:


> ANZ code plz?
> However, with 75 points, you should get an invite for any code.


Thanks, i hope i get it.
I need to get the grant before December.

My code is 261313


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

WanderBug said:


> First post here.
> 
> Logged EOI on 20th September.
> Hope i get an invite on October 9th
> ...


You will be the first one to get it. Just make sure you are claiming the right amount of points.



krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been away for a week and to my surprise see that the EOI invitations will happen twice a month.
> While I see few post positive for 60pointers and others with different views.
> ...


It always was 2 rounds per month except for these few months in the beginning of this year when they decided to (who knows why) have just one round per month. All this would mean faster invitations for higher pointers, faster updates (on the ceiling value results page), a better paced movement of the backlog. But since the number of invites too have been halved, the effective invitations sent per month would still be more or less the same. I think the only ones to benefit with some tangible benefits would be higher pointers as they won't have to wait a month long to get invited, just half a month.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You will be the first one to get it. Just make sure you are claiming the right amount of points.
> 
> 
> 
> It always was 2 rounds per month except for these few months in the beginning of this year when they decided to (who knows why) have just one round per month. All this would mean faster invitations for higher pointers, faster updates (on the ceiling value results page), a better paced movement of the backlog. But since the number of invites too have been halved, the effective invitations sent per month would still be more or less the same. I think the only ones to benefit with some tangible benefits would be higher pointers as they won't have to wait a month long to get invited, just half a month.


Hi Keeda,

Thanks for the info, so the long wait continue for 60 pointers


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> You will be the first one to get it. Just make sure you are claiming the right amount of points.
> 
> 
> 
> It always was 2 rounds per month except for these few months in the beginning of this year when they decided to (who knows why) have just one round per month. All this would mean faster invitations for higher pointers, faster updates (on the ceiling value results page), a better paced movement of the backlog. But since the number of invites too have been halved, the effective invitations sent per month would still be more or less the same. I think the only ones to benefit with some tangible benefits would be higher pointers as they won't have to wait a month long to get invited, just half a month.


Hi Keeda ,

Your information is always helpful.

I have submitted my EOI for 261312( Software Developer) on 20th June with 60 Points. For unknown reason,they have issued 547 invites this month and around 37-40 days backlog has been cleared . I thought that i might get the invitation in Oct'15 if same trend continues . But unfortunately they changed the invitation rounds. 
As more than one month gap between the previous ground to next round and in addition the amount of invitations got decreased ( due to 2 invitations per round). I feel that next round is more like July around . Not much invitations to 60 pointers if 65+ count is more in these 32 days .

Considering above cases(if they make sense ) ,can you please suggest that when i might receive the invite. 
Thanks in Advance for your help!!


----------



## WanderBug (Sep 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You will be the first one to get it. Just make sure you are claiming the right amount of points.


Age 30 points
English 20 points
Education 15 points
Work experience 10 points

I need to travel to Sydney by December to meet my partner. If I get the grant by then, I can convert that visit to visa activation. How plausible is that? I already have pcc and am getting my health declarations done this weekend. 

Even if I don't am planning to migrate by next year mid. Just wanted to make this trip count.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> Hi Keeda ,
> 
> Your information is always helpful.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with you that a bi-monthly invitation round with half the number of invites will favour 65+ applicants (like it happened in Apr and May and Jul rounds). It all depends on how many of those will jump in ahead of 60 pointers. But at least for 60 pointers, the visibility will increase now.

These days I am not actively tracking any occupation and calculating but I saw some impressive calculations on the last or last few pages. I think he has taken into account the 547/ 447 and other factors. I hope his post will help you in guessing when you might get invited.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

WanderBug said:


> Age 30 points
> English 20 points
> Education 15 points
> Work experience 10 points
> ...


There is no guarantee but you can try. Make sure you lodge it as early as possible and be prepared so that you upload everything at the earliest. The more quickly you bring your application closer to 100% completion, the more chances there are that a CO would notice it and pick it up for processing. You can also try asking gaurav.kushan about anything else he did in particular to have his visa processed quickly (from what I can remember, his was all done under 50 days).
PS: Congratulations on the superior+ English score.


----------



## muppavarapu (Sep 7, 2015)

Hii mate,
I submitted my eoi on 20th Aug. Just waiting eagerly for 9 th october. Lets hope for the best.
Cheers


----------



## muppavarapu (Sep 7, 2015)

eng_hany said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I submitted my EOI (60 Pts)on 17th AUG , for 233311 electrical engineering.
> 
> ...


Hii mate,
I submitted eoi with 60 points for 189 electrical engineer on 20th aug. Eagerly waiting for next round. Lets hope for the best. Please share if any interesting news regarding our occupation.
Cheers


----------



## CaptainT (Sep 23, 2015)

*God, please help me*

Count me in 

Fingers & toes crossed :fingerscrossed::juggle::cheer2:

__________________
Taxation Accountant - 221113 
PTE: L67, R68, S68, W77 - 11/9/15
IPA Skill Assessment - 14/9/15
EOI (189) - 15/9/15 - (65 Points) 
EOI (190) - 15/9/15 - (70 Points) 
Invite - :fingerscrossed:
Visa Lodged - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

My EOI points as follows. Any idea when can i expect the invite? From what i have noticed recently people with 70+ points are getting the invite within one week time. Any inputs are appreciated

ANZSCO CODE:261312, Developer Programmer
Skilled Independent Migration (189-Subclass)

Age (30 Yrs): 30​English (PTE-A Superior): 20​Qualification (BE Comp Sc. & Engg): 15​Experience (Total > 7 Yrs, Relevant > 5 Yrs): 10​
Total Points:75​


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello Keeda,

You have always guided me well.Can you please let me know when can I receive my EOI result.
These are details:
*ANZSCO code*-261313
*Total points*-60
*EOI applied date* :-22 May,2015
In 7th sept cycle they have covered till 9th May for 60 points.Could you please let me know what are our chances in getting in 9th Oct EOI cycle.
Thanks
Nidhi


----------



## kattakishore (Mar 23, 2015)

Awaiting invite.....

EOI files on 10 Sep'2015 for 263111 with 60 Points (189 Visa)

Any idea how much it is taking these days to get invite for 263111??


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

eashu007 said:


> My EOI points as follows. Any idea when can i expect the invite? From what i have noticed recently people with 70+ points are getting the invite within one week time. Any inputs are appreciated
> 
> ANZSCO CODE:261312, Developer Programmer
> Skilled Independent Migration (189-Subclass)
> ...


You for sure will get the invitation on October 9.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

What are my chances????
please let me know when can I receive my EOI result.
These are details:
ANZSCO code-261313
Total points-60
EOI applied date :-22 May,2015
In 7th sept cycle they have covered till 9th May for 60 points.Could you please let me know what are our chances in getting in 9th Oct EOI cycle.
Thanks
Nidhi


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

@ndhal, I am sure you will get during second round of October (23-Oct) but not the first because with two rounds per month, the number of seats invited per round have also been halved.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> @ndhal, I am sure you will get during second round of October (23-Oct) but not the first because with two rounds per month, the number of seats invited per round have also been halved.


Thanks for the response.
Are there still chances to get on 9th oct,2015....


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi keeda,

With eoi submission on 9/jun/2015,do i have a chance on 23rd oct ,for 261313 with 60 points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ndhal said:


> Thanks for the response.
> Are there still chances to get on 9th oct,2015....


Yes, there are because as you know, we can never be sure about these things.



arun32 said:


> Hi keeda,
> 
> With eoi submission on 9/jun/2015,do i have a chance on 23rd oct ,for 261313 with 60 points.


09-May to 09-June worth of backlog in 1.5 months time seems a bit optimistic, but possible. Last round cleared a lot because they gave out a lot more seats than what they should've given. But, there still are slight chances if the same trend continues and they issue similar increased number of invites for 2613 (as they did in September).


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, there are because as you know, we can never be sure about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 09-May to 09-June worth of backlog in 1.5 months time seems a bit optimistic, but possible. Last round cleared a lot because they gave out a lot more seats than what they should've given. But, there still are slight chances if the same trend continues and they issue similar increased number of invites for 2613 (as they did in September).


Thanks a ton Keeda...keeping my fingers crossed and praying to GOD....they must clear backlog as much as they can


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

kattakishore said:


> Awaiting invite.....
> 
> EOI files on 10 Sep'2015 for 263111 with 60 Points (189 Visa)
> 
> Any idea how much it is taking these days to get invite for 263111??


The last cuttoff date was 27th July for 60 pointers, only 18 days of backlog was cleared. Now with 2 rounds a month, in each round approx 8-10 days will be cleared (that's just an idea) So you can calculate accordingly.


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate please add your case to the tracker in my signature


Done... Is there an online portal to track the EOI progress like ACS application. I couldn't find any on IMMI website?


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Does anyone have an idea of what the cut off date for the accountants is likely to be for the 9th October round?


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

@KeeDa - do we have any 233512 or 233513 aspirants on the page?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, there are because as you know, we can never be sure about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 09-May to 09-June worth of backlog in 1.5 months time seems a bit optimistic, but possible. Last round cleared a lot because they gave out a lot more seats than what they should've given. But, there still are slight chances if the same trend continues and they issue similar increased number of invites for 2613 (as they did in September).


@Keeda - Why do you say that they gave out a lot more seats than they should have given?
Because from what I have seen, the usual number of invites given out for 2613* is around 475+ in the last 3 rounds - Total of till 1441 till the 7 September round.

Just trying to understand your analysis bud.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sam678 said:


> @KeeDa - do we have any 233512 or 233513 aspirants on the page?


Sam,
I didn't understand this. Please elaborate.



rahulnair said:


> @Keeda - Why do you say that they gave out a lot more seats than they should have given?
> Because from what I have seen, the usual number of invites given out for 2613* is around 475+ in the last 3 rounds - Total of till 1441 till the 7 September round.
> 
> Just trying to understand your analysis bud.


Rahul,

They seemed to be following the pattern of sending out 447 invites for 2613 per month which made sense as 447x12 = the occupation ceiling value of 5364. But, in September they gave out 547. For the past 3 months, the value should have been 447x3 = 1341, but it is 1441 instead.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Sam,
> I didn't understand this. Please elaborate.
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh.. Ok. Thanks


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi All,
I already have 60 points for 2613 ( Software Engineer) visa but had 6.5 in IELTS so got 0 points for English. Appeared for PTE to increase my points and here is the score. I am sure that my points will increase. 


Just got my scores, 
What does this means ?? Which scores shall I submit to Visa 186 application ? 

Communicative Skills

Listening 88
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 88

Enabling skills

Grammar 78
Oral Fluency 88
Pronunciation 90
Spelling 84
Vocabulary 73
Written Discourse 83


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Abhayks said:


> Hi All,
> I already have 60 points for 2613 ( Software Engineer) visa but had 6.5 in IELTS so got 0 points for English. Appeared for PTE to increase my points and here is the score. I am sure that my points will increase.
> 
> 
> ...


First 4. L R S W. Yes, points will increase.


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> First 4. L R S W. Yes, points will increase.


thanks Keeda. Yes points increased to 80. Looking forward to a quick invite


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Abhayks said:


> thanks Keeda. Yes points increased to 80. Looking forward to a quick invite


Hi,

You should be the first one to be invited. Good luck!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

KeeDa said:


> Sam,
> I didn't understand this. Please elaborate.
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps that's a typo? Given how slow they work, I'm sure it's modified by hand?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Yeah, I can totally imagine someone typing into a field named "Number of invitations:" a number and clicking OK.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Yeah, I can totally imagine someone typing into a field named "Number of invitations:" a number and clicking OK.


I think it should not be manual input, it should fetch data from db, the same num which sets the number of invites... But.. Well hell knows...


----------



## amit7gupta (Aug 19, 2015)

Good news is that DIBP has recently changed back the ITA process to conduct twice (second and fourth friday) a month (it was changed to once a month couple of months back). So Invitation rounds will be held twice a month from October 2015 and for october the new dates are 9-October-2015 and 23-October-2015. Good luck to all.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## divakerj (Apr 6, 2015)

I am having 65 points
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
PTE: R/W/L/S: 86/90/90/86 : 20 points
no points for education

Expecting invite on October 09th!
Good Luck to all!

Regards, 
Divaker


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi all

I hope some of you have lodged the application. So I'm asking here expecting the answer from you expert ppl that lodged on-shore 189.

I expect to get the invite on first round of Nov which could be on 13th Nov (Second Friday of the month). Now the problem is my graduate visa is expiring on 16th Nov. Yeah, that's right...I only got 3 days. 

I have called the immi and they said that after I lodge and pay. I'll be gettting the bridging visa right away.
Can anyone please confirm that is correct? Even without Health check and assigned CO, they will grant my briding visa? 

The other question is that how can I get myself prepared for this ? I have get all my document certified ready to rock and roll...but I may miss something. Could you please advise if there 's anything else?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Marigold2015 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I hope some of you have lodged the application. So I'm asking here expecting the answer from you expert ppl that lodged on-shore 189.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is correct. Onshore applicants applying for PR visa (i.e. paying for it) gives them a bridging visa automatically immediately.

All you need to be prepared with is the money. The rest you can worry about later since you would have at least a month before a case officer (CO) looks at your application for the documents that you provided. So, you have about a month to gather all documents and upload them.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello guys,

I have a doubt, there is a question in the EOI where they have asked.

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration 
points test?

does this means answering to Australian education or equivalent to Australian education for their requirements?
I do not have Aus education, so I have selected NO and submitted but this doubt popped up when I rechecked my application.

Kindly reply.

Thank you


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

You have to select yes based on your assessment outcome from relevant authority


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Majician said:


> You have to select yes based on your assessment outcome from relevant authority
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But at the end before confirming they ask is the above information correct?

Answering YES to the above question will award the client points as they are claiming they have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award by an Australian educational institution as a result of one or more courses. 

I am getting a bit nervous, kindly help


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Don't worry mate, that's the only place you will mention your qualification, select the one appropriate for you based on the assessment outcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Dear Majician,

I selected NO as I do not have Aus study, it is mentioned if we click the '?' besides that plus it is also mentioned on this link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

Kindly do not misguide anyone, if you do not have adequate knowledge, please survey.

Thank you



Majician said:


> Don't worry mate, that's the only place you will mention your qualification, select the one appropriate for you based on the assessment outcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

I am sorry Mike, didn't meant to misguide you, from your first post I misunderstood mixing it with education qualification, since that's they way they ask it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Mike95 said:


> But at the end before confirming they ask is the above information correct?
> 
> Answering YES to the above question will award the client points as they are claiming they have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award by an Australian educational institution as a result of one or more courses.
> 
> I am getting a bit nervous, kindly help


what you have chosen is right..it should be "No"


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

No problem bro,

I was seriously tensed as this could lead to a delay. 




Majician said:


> I am sorry Mike, didn't meant to misguide you, from your first post I misunderstood mixing it with education qualification, since that's they way they ask it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

So how many points did you scored? And what code if I may ask


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kindly check on my post, its mentioned in my signature.



Majician said:


> So how many points did you scored? And what code if I may ask
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Ok, I will, I don't see it on tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, that is correct. Onshore applicants applying for PR visa (i.e. paying for it) gives them a bridging visa automatically immediately.
> 
> All you need to be prepared with is the money. The rest you can worry about later since you would have at least a month before a case officer (CO) looks at your application for the documents that you provided. So, you have about a month to gather all documents and upload them.



Thank you Keeda,

Your answer really helped me not to panick that much.

$3600 is ready. I suppose the Bridging Visa is autometically generated by the systems. Shall I do the health check now? I'm quite nervous as you can tell.
I just want to organise everything perfectly before hand.
The immi lady told me that there will be a link from the application page to do health check. So I should wait till I lodge the visa, but I know that we can complete health check before lodging 189. What do you think? Will this advantage in faster visa processing time at all if I do the health check before lodgement..


These are the document that I have prepared. If I miss something anyone please yell 

1-Passport (Biographical page)_Certified
2-QLD 18plus card_Certified > Not sure if this required?
3-Thai National Identity Card_Certified > Not sure if this required?
4-Thai Driving Licence _Certified > Not sure if this required?
5-Photos 45x35mm
6-AFP PCC_Certified
7-Thai PCC_Certified
8-IELTS TRF_Certified
9-Qualifications (Testamurs, Transcripts, & Letter of Completion)_Certified
10-PYP Certificate_Certified
11-ACS Skill Assessment Result (Electronic Copy-Not certified)

12-$3600


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Updated List....

261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261313 60 14/09/2015 Abhayks


----------



## Reddevill (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey everyone. I have submitted my EOI for 189 as electronic engineer (233411) can someone please tell me what is there invitation cuttoff in terms of points currently? And what are my chances on 60 points?

Thanks


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Jeba,
I am also in with 60 points, ICT business analyst.
EOI Submitted- 14th September 2015.
There is no hope to get invite but you can still count me in.
Regards


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

jeba said:


> Updated List....
> 
> 261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
> 261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
> ...


Hi Jeba,
Post PTE -Academic, there has been a change in my status. Now I have 80 points and Date of Effect has changed to 24/09/2015.

261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Sush1 said:


> Hi Jeba,
> I am also in with 60 points, ICT business analyst.
> EOI Submitted- 14th September 2015.
> There is no hope to get invite but you can still count me in.
> Regards


Sorry to hear that Sush, I am keeping track of only 2613 group.



Abhayks said:


> Hi Jeba,
> Post PTE -Academic, there has been a change in my status. Now I have 80 points and Date of Effect has changed to 24/09/2015.
> 
> 261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
> ...


Enjoy the luxury of top most position Abhayks, envy on you 

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Why donot u create a whats app grp for the above list? It might be helpful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

Jeba,
See that you had 6.0 in IELTS ( L8.0,R8.0,W6.0,S7.0 ) this will mean that Zero points for English. I had same status, but then I gave PTE- Academic and got good score. PTE is fully computer based and I got my results 1 day after the test. I would highly recommend it to you. 

Also in Srilanka the same test is so much cheaper than in Australia ( Envy of you  )


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Abhayks said:


> Jeba,
> See that you had 6.0 in IELTS ( L8.0,R8.0,W6.0,S7.0 ) this will mean that Zero points for English. I had same status, but then I gave PTE- Academic and got good score. PTE is fully computer based and I got my results 1 day after the test. I would highly recommend it to you.
> 
> Also in Srilanka the same test is so much cheaper than in Australia ( Envy of you  )


Thanks for letting me know. I am living in Australia for past 4 years and I already tried giving PTE and couldn't even go pass 55 in each section . PTE is not a thing for me and I know many people who has better IELTS score but not PTE score and vise-versa.
I think PTE is good for people who has better foundation than me.


----------



## iamgillu (Feb 8, 2015)

*Updated the list*

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Marigold2015 said:


> Thank you Keeda,
> 
> Your answer really helped me not to panick that much.
> 
> ...


The total you may end up paying would be a tad bit over 3600 though due to credit card surcharge.

Medicals- yes, you can do them now, but not really worth going through the hassle. Your case won't be looked at for at least 30 more days after having paid the fees. I suggest you do it after paying up. Yes, a link would appear (a button actually called "Get Health Status") and you can take it from there.

It seems you are not claiming employment points. If that is the case, then your documentation seems to be sufficient. I am not sure what your 18+QLD card is, but if it (and other ID cards that you mentioned) can be called as national ID cards, then yes, you can use them to upload under National Identity documents category.

Yes, you can upload your ACS result as-is (i.e. not-certified).


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

iamgillu said:


> *Updated the list*
> 
> 261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> 261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
> ...



Please add me too... Details in signature


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

rahulnair said:


> Please add me too... Details in signature


You add yourself by copying and pasting the content and adding your details. The next person does the same.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> You add yourself by copying and pasting the content and adding your details. The next person does the same.


Cool... Here's the updated list - 

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Please add yourself to correct position based on EOI effective date.

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261313 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Correcting my occupation code and posting - 

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

How many of us got an invite with 60 points..I have submitted today with 60 points for 262113

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have included mine.
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Adding myself..

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

Does anyone know what the process is after getting an invitation.

If you're not in the country, does bridging still activate so you can enter the country? Is there a special kind of bridging visa one has to purchase in order to travel while waiting for your visa to be processed?

cheers!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

dennisec said:


> Does anyone know what the process is after getting an invitation.
> 
> If you're not in the country, does bridging still activate so you can enter the country? Is there a special kind of bridging visa one has to purchase in order to travel while waiting for your visa to be processed?
> 
> cheers!


Once you get an invitation, lodging your application will be the next step. You will see a button for the same, inside your EOI. It essentially directs you to the immi website.


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

Updating the list.

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu


----------



## Sydney2015 (Sep 7, 2015)

chanpanhatak said:


> Hi everyone, I summited an EOI under General Accountants 2211 on the 3rd September 2015 with 65 points. Do you think I can receive an invitation on the 23rd October 2015? Any opinion is appreciated. Thank you!


Hi, I am 65 points submitted on 1 Sept. I think if DIBP follows the prorata rule, we are highly to be invited in November or December. However, we have to look at next month.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi friends,

Will thete be any delays in visagranting process diring December, keeping holodays in mind


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi friends, Will thete be any delays in visagranting process diring December, keeping holodays in mind


As in all Countries where Christian holidays are observed, a delay of a few days or a week might be expected.


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi everyone 
When I submit my EOI, it said "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed." But the status is submitted. Anyone got the same situation? Pls help.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Minhi said:


> Hi everyone
> When I submit my EOI, it said "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed." But the status is submitted. Anyone got the same situation? Pls help.


Don't worry it is submitted if the status is Submitted


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

jeba said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I am living in Australia for past 4 years and I already tried giving PTE and couldn't even go pass 55 in each section . PTE is not a thing for me and I know many people who has better IELTS score but not PTE score and vise-versa.
> I think PTE is good for people who has better foundation than me.


I found the iElts much easier than PTE and I wasted money doing the PTE twice


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

Submitted my EOI for General Accountant on 18th August with 70 points but offshore, still waiting for invitation. Anyone has same situation?


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Minhi said:


> Submitted my EOI for General Accountant on 18th August with 70 points but offshore, still waiting for invitation. Anyone has same situation?


You are likely to be invited in next draw. The cut off for your category was 70 and people who created EOI on or before August 6 with 70 points have got invite.

SkillSelect â€“ 7 September 2015 round results


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Minhi said:
> 
> 
> > Submitted my EOI for General Accountant on 18th August with 70 points but offshore, still waiting for invitation. Anyone has same situation?
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

are they calculating overall score for pte or each section score to gain points


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> are they calculating overall score for pte or each section score to gain points


You have to score above a certain number for each of the sections.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

dennisec said:


> I found the iElts much easier than PTE and I wasted money doing the PTE twice


PTE is mostly for ppl from the Sub-continent and surrounding nations. Otherwise it is a ridiculous test.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

when do u think i can get the invitation guys from my signature?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

yasmeenaaa said:


> when do u think i can get the invitation guys from my signature?


End of October/beginning of November.


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> PTE is mostly for ppl from the Sub-continent and surrounding nations. Otherwise it is a ridiculous test.


Exactly, it was so awkward talking to a computer headset with a timer on.
And the diagrams were rubbish.

I wasn't well and was coughing in between talking, raised a complaint and all they did was call me from the UK or US a week later to say there's nothing they can do to reimburse me. Basically "I'm sorry our speaking test is flawed but we're going to take your money without improving anyway."

You can't even re-take just a part of the test. Would love to be in their business, easy money, fixed timing. Low man power costs

Strangely I aced the speaking test in ielts easily the first AND second time but didn't do well in PTE both times. The only reason I went for PTE was the 2-5 working day result posted (clearly because it's all automated), but if you can't score high points then fast results is irrelevant. 

Instant noodles are fast but instant noodles will always be instant noodles.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

As per the list shared:
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu

does that mean,we will get the invite accordingly in sequence and there are chances that 'ndhal' with 60 points will get invite on 9th october 2015


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

You will deftly get the invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

Update my SOl and EOI date.
As per the list shared:
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Is it just june or july? U updated in wrong place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WanderBug (Sep 20, 2015)

Updated my SOl and EOI date.
As per the list shared:
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> You will deftly get the invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ,u mean to say on 9th oct,2015 only...I m in need of the same so that process can be initiated as lot of things in pipeline and dependent on the same.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for guiding me and make me more confident ,motivating me.
Hope to see the EOI invitation on 9th oct,2015


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all,
I have submitted my EOI on 26th Sep (70 points) under Software Engineer code.
1) What are my chances of getting invite in Oct 9th round?
2) I will be receiving an email stating I have been invited for 189?
3) After the invite , what are the next steps, from the forum I see that we need to file for visa...by uploading supporting documents.
Some have uploaded without PCC and MC and were asked at later stage.
So can we do these PCC and MC prior and keep in handy. If yes how to do? Please guide as I have no info on this.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vanitha said:


> Hi all,
> I have submitted my EOI on 26th Sep (70 points) under Software Engineer code.
> 1) What are my chances of getting invite in Oct 9th round?
> 2) I will be receiving an email stating I have been invited for 189?
> ...




You will get an invite on the 9th. You will get an e-mail. 

The rest depends on availability of documents, if you have all ready - upload at the time of application.


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> You will get an invite on the 9th. You will get an e-mail.
> 
> The rest depends on availability of documents, if you have all ready - upload at the time of application.


Thanks Andrey for the reply
I have the docs ready except for PCC and Medicals.
1)For PCC i understand I need to get it done from Passport office so Im just seeing for the avail slot.PCC has to be done only for primary or even all the dependants?
2)Can you please guide for Medicals as how and what I need to do.
Im filing for Myself( primary applicant) + my husband and my two little sons ( 6yr and 3 yr old)


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Can any one guide me, 

I have submitted my EOI for Visa190 on 24-Jul-15, but till to date no response received.
Occupation: Internal Auditor
Vetasses Outcome is positive with 5 years experience
my points are 55+5

Occupation cieling is end for internal auditor for 2015-16.

Can i get state sponsorship???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> Can any one guide me,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for Visa190 on 24-Jul-15, but till to date no response received.
> Occupation: Internal Auditor
> ...


With 55 + 5 you can only go for SS anyhow. 

Did you apply for NSW?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vanitha said:


> Thanks Andrey for the reply
> I have the docs ready except for PCC and Medicals.
> 1)For PCC i understand I need to get it done from Passport office so Im just seeing for the avail slot.PCC has to be done only for primary or even all the dependants?
> 2)Can you please guide for Medicals as how and what I need to do.
> Im filing for Myself( primary applicant) + my husband and my two little sons ( 6yr and 3 yr old)


PCC are for all applicants over 18 y.o. For all countires where a person has styed for period of more than 12 month in total. 

Medicals- there are a panel doctors, you can find online. You need to make an appointment with them. They advise what needs to be done. 

In my case it is for adults its full medicals. 
For my son 5+ y.o. - no need for chest x-ray and blood samples
For my daughter 2 y.o. - its just docotrs no need for x-ray or urine samples.


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> PCC are for all applicants over 18 y.o. For all countires where a person has styed for period of more than 12 month in total.
> 
> Medicals- there are a panel doctors, you can find online. You need to make an appointment with them. They advise what needs to be done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrey.
I will start for these two pending ones.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vanitha said:


> Thanks Andrey.
> I will start for these two pending ones.


Hi Vanitha,

I would advise you to wait for the invite and then process Medicals.

There is something called as IED(Initial entry date).

You can search in the forum to find the best time to do the Medicals to maxmise the IED.


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks Krish,
I was unaware of this IED.
I will search on this forum reg this IED,

I wonder how some of them finish off with medicals + PCC and in one shot upload all the documents while lodging visa...
While some wait for a CO to get assigned and then start with PCC and medicals.

Nevertheless, I'm just hoping and praying I should get an invite on Oct 9th.
The waiting starts...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Vanitha, I would advise you to wait for the invite and then process Medicals. There is something called as IED(Initial entry date). You can search in the forum to find the best time to do the Medicals to maxmise the IED.


This is only if you want to delay you entry to a maximum.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have heard they have stopped inviting skilled workers. Is this right news? The new PM has changed some rules.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mike95 said:


> I have heard they have stopped inviting skilled workers. Is this right news? The new PM has changed some rules.


No.


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, just saw few threads.
The IED is mostly 1 yr from the earliest date of PCC or Medicals.
So after lodging visa ; if we do at later stage then chances are there we get enough time for this IED.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Mike95 said:


> I have heard they have stopped inviting skilled workers. Is this right news? The new PM has changed some rules.


Hi,

Where did you hear this and what is the source?

I'm not able to find such news anywhere?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vanitha said:


> Thanks Krish,
> I was unaware of this IED.
> I will search on this forum reg this IED,
> 
> ...


Yes, true some wait for CO to be assigned others front upload everything.
IED is just to maximize the Initial Entry date. This was just for your information.

You may decide based on your preference. 
All the best, you will for sure get the invite


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Its from one of my friend based in Aus.

But i inquired, they have closed down application from 175 and 176 subclass.




krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where did you hear this and what is the source?
> 
> I'm not able to find such news anywhere?


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

*How many months for 60 points 2613** 189*

Hello Friends,
Can you please tell me how many months would it take to get invitation for 189 subclass with 60 points and 2613 skill.
And are there any chances for not receiving invitation at all or getting rejected?
How many rounds of invite are done every month? once or twice?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

hemaa said:


> Hello Friends,
> Can you please tell me how many months would it take to get invitation for 189 subclass with 60 points and 2613 skill.
> And are there any chances for not receiving invitation at all or getting rejected?
> How many rounds of invite are done every month? once or twice?


Hi,

When did you submit your invite? It's 3-4 months of wait but may vary depending on the high pointers.

From next month invites round will happen twice a month.

You can browse through previous post to find more details


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

It is all based on ur occupation code. 
with 60 points, it should take somewhr around 40 days for invitation.

I dont see any reason for rejection if u fulfill their requirements.

Regarding the round, its mentioned on skill select web page. The next round is on 9th Oct.




hemaa said:


> Hello Friends,
> Can you please tell me how many months would it take to get invitation for 189 subclass with 60 points and 2613 skill.
> And are there any chances for not receiving invitation at all or getting rejected?
> How many rounds of invite are done every month? once or twice?


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

I have submitted EOI on July 4th (60 points) with skill 261311 - Analyst programmer. What are the chances of getting invite this Oct 9th round?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> I have submitted EOI on July 4th (60 points) with skill 261311 - Analyst programmer. What are the chances of getting invite this Oct 9th round?


Looks a bit difficult to be honest... Maybe you can expect it in November. All the best!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Mike95 said:


> I have heard they have stopped inviting skilled workers. Is this right news? The new PM has changed some rules.


Where did you get such news from??


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Where did you get such news from??


It is only for subclass 176/175 - 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/176-

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/175-


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> It is only for subclass 176/175 -
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/176-
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/175-


Thanks for updating rahul. It almost came like a shocker


----------



## mridul44 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,
I am new here and nervous as well.

233512 Mechanical Engineer

189 (EOI 65 points) - 25/09/2015 [30+15+10+5+5]
190 (EOI 70 points, NSW) -25/09/2015


Waiting for invitation!

Who are experienced enough after watching invitation's trend of this year, please comment on my situation.

Is there any possibility in this Oct 2015?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

hemaa said:


> Hello Friends,
> Can you please tell me how many months would it take to get invitation for 189 subclass with 60 points and 2613 skill.
> And are there any chances for not receiving invitation at all or getting rejected?
> How many rounds of invite are done every month? once or twice?


3-4 months. 
No rejection but ceilings may get over in March or so. 
1 round every month (First Monday of the month)


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> I have submitted EOI on July 4th (60 points) with skill 261311 - Analyst programmer. What are the chances of getting invite this Oct 9th round?


Chances are slim for October.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

mridul44 said:


> Hi,
> I am new here and nervous as well.
> 
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> ...


October I'm not sure, but yes maybe in November you'll receive.
All the best. Stay cool, the journey has just started !!!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> 3-4 months.
> No rejection but ceilings may get over in March or so.
> 1 round every month (First Monday of the month)


@gaurav,
Rounds from October 2015 are now twice a month - 2nd and 4th Fridays. 9th and 23rd for October 2015.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> @gaurav,
> Rounds from October 2015 are now twice a month - 2nd and 4th Fridays. 9th and 23rd for October 2015.


I wasn't aware of this. 
Is this official and is reflecting on their website?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> I wasn't aware of this. Is this official and is reflecting on their website?


 Google is the answer 

It is


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Updated List...

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011 
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime


----------



## raman1986 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi.i am new to this forum.
Painting trades worker 33221,submitted Eoi on 27 july 2015 (190 nsw)with 60 points.can anyone tell me the estimate time of invitation.i knw there is no time frame.but does anyone with same occupation have got invitation.??


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

raman1986 said:


> Hi.i am new to this forum.
> Painting trades worker 33221,submitted Eoi on 27 july 2015 (190 nsw)with 60 points.can anyone tell me the estimate time of invitation.i knw there is no time frame.but does anyone with same occupation have got invitation.??


I am pretty sure you will get the invitation in 9th Oct round.


----------



## sameer2211 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Can someone confirm me this ...

I have submitted EOI on 18th Sepetember 2015 but did not receieve any "confirmation" email from skill select.

have you received that after submitting EOI....

Thanks,
Sameer


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sameer2211 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone confirm me this ...
> 
> ...


No, there is no email notification for submission. You should see the status on the right hand top corner, when you login into skill select.


----------



## Aarish (Sep 15, 2015)

Updated List...

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime 
233311 65 25/09/2015 Aarish


----------



## mahesh.marri (Aug 31, 2015)

Aarish said:


> Updated List...
> 
> 261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> 261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
> ...


count me in ...Here is updated list

Updated List...

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime 
233311 65 25/09/2015 Aarish


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Can anyone throw some light on the below.
I have Submitted my EOI on 28 Aug 2015 . My relevant employment start date entered in EOI is 1st OCT 2010 (as per ACS report). I have no Employment gaps in between Since then as I have been working for the same company.
Today, my EOI has been updated with additional 5 points. I was expecting this to happen on 1st October instead of 29 SEP.
I have verified my EOI whether I have entered same time period in two different Employment break downs but it was not.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello Jeba,

As per the list shared and 2 invitation round per month(so approx 240 per invitation).What are my chances to get in EOI result on 9th Oct,2015.Every day is challenging for me.
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
Updated List shared below:

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
*261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal*
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
233311 65 25/09/2015 Aarish


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can anyone throw some light on the below.
> I have Submitted my EOI on 28 Aug 2015 . My relevant employment start date entered in EOI is 1st OCT 2010 (as per ACS report). I have no Employment gaps in between Since then as I have been working for the same company.
> Today, my EOI has been updated with additional 5 points. I was expecting this to happen on 1st October instead of 29 SEP.
> I have verified my EOI whether I have entered same time period in two different Employment break downs but it was not.



2 days will not make much difference. As long as you have checked and all are correct there are should not be any problems. 

This is likely to be because of the Leap years 365/366? Well, at least this is my guess.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ndhal said:


> Hello Jeba,
> 
> As per the list shared and 2 invitation round per month(so approx 240 per invitation).What are my chances to get in EOI result on 9th Oct,2015.Every day is challenging for me.
> 261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
> ...


Noone really knows as this month they invited more than 100. That might mean they could invite less this month; or they might invite the same; or they might go back to their previous year style. Having said that you're probably going to get it in October either 9th or 23rd.

Updating the list as Aarish is not a 2613xxx

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

mridul44 said:


> Hi,
> I am new here and nervous as well.
> 
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> ...


You'll definitely get it October. If I were you I would drop 190 as they might approve it to block your 189 application!


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

I m expecting 10-15 days backlog will be cleared ,however there is a huge gap of more than 30 days between last round to next. It is quite difficult to confirm . There might be many 60+ pointers . Moreover less invites as its bi-monthly. If they clear 20 days backlog. All will be lucky. Hope for the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman1986 (Sep 28, 2015)

jeba said:


> I am pretty sure you will get the invitation in 9th Oct round.


Oh.i wish i get invitation.i m currently on 489.regional sponsorship.have to live and work in regional area for two years. I have just moved to regional area,but very difficult to adjust here .fingers crossed for next round.


----------



## mridul44 (Mar 24, 2015)

Updated List!

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime 
233311 65 25/09/2015 Aarish
233512 65 25/09/2015 mridul44


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

*EOI -submission date or updated date?*

Hi Friends,
Is it EOI submission date or last update date which will be considered for ranking apart from points?

Thanks,
Hema


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Only last update date 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

It is last update date on the basis of which you are placed in queue.If i submit it in June and update my EOI in August i'll come down in the queue.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

really? I think whenever we update and when point claims change, the rank will be affected.

If points claim does not change, the rank will not be changed. Since I am going to submit new ACS result without any change in points. If it changes, I will have to wait one more month to receive invitation.

I submitted 261313 with 60 points in 08/09/2015.

Is that correct?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes, if there is no change in you points , eoi date will not change


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Yes, if there is no change in you points , eoi date will not change



if I submit EOI today with 60 points -190 and later update EOI to 189 with same 60 points. which date would be considered?


----------



## raman1986 (Sep 28, 2015)

mridul44 said:


> Updated List!
> 
> 261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> 261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
> ...


Did all these got invites or got visa or just updated??what is it??


----------



## pavanbl (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi All,
My EOI submitted date is 19/07/2015 but still I have not received the invitation. I applied Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) for Developer programmer. Can anyone let me know if I have to contact some authorities regarding this. I have 60 points.

Hoping for some reply soon.

Thanks


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

mridul44 said:


> Updated List!
> 
> 261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> 261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
> ...


Guys please don't add yourselves to this list if your occupation code does not start with 2613xx
This list is for occupations 2613xx because there is a pro-rata agreement. If you check this link:
SkillSelect – 7 September 2015 round results
that means non-pro rata agreement occupation applicants with 60 points (such as engineering ones) were all invited till 27th of July and all 65 point applicants from non-pro rata agreement were invited too. If you notice this and look at 60 point ones there are people from May, meaning that our occupation's pro rata is 70 days behind the current 60 point invitation backlog.

We (2613xx, AKA software engineers) are doing this list because our occupation has pro-rata invitation issue, meaning that they only pick certain amount per month. By keeping this list; at the end of invitation round the ones who got the invite can mark their nickname; that way we would know the ones who had higher priority also got invited and we would ask whether the next lower priority person got the invite.

I hope it makes sense. I am removing last two people (Aarish and mrdul44) because they are not 2613xx occupations (and will most likely to get an invite anyway)

2613xx LIST (Please keep the title to avoid confusion)

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

*EOI ranking date*

if I submit EOI today with 60 points -190 and later update EOI to 189 with same 60 points. which date would be considered for ranking?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

pavanbl said:


> Hi All,
> My EOI submitted date is 19/07/2015 but still I have not received the invitation. I applied Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) for Developer programmer. Can anyone let me know if I have to contact some authorities regarding this. I have 60 points.
> 
> Hoping for some reply soon.
> ...


It will take its own sweet time bud. Refer to the Skillselect website to know the progress of your occupation code - 
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

Updating the list.
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

When one gets invitation thru skillselect, do they intimate thru email or need to keep checking the webpage?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mike95 said:


> When one gets invitation thru skillselect, do they intimate thru email or need to keep checking the webpage?


You will get notified, but you can also monitor the web-page.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Updating the list.
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

hemaa said:


> if I submit EOI today with 60 points -190 and later update EOI to 189 with same 60 points. which date would be considered for ranking?


189 will consider the later date which you initiate 189 interest.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Added pavanbl

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

9 days left!


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

subscribed


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi, 

I have submitted my EOI on June 04 with 60 Pts (261313). When can I expect the invitation.


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

Updated 2613 List --- Adding VenkatMurthy.2015 

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
*261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015*
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

List looks so huge already.. I think it is roughly 2-3% of total applicants under 2613 during the period. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Are there any chances of getting Invite for the next round ??


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

It might be highly impossible for oct 9th round. But u will deftly get on 23rd oct.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi,
> I am in the same boat as yours.. Will move to 65 pointers queue on OCT 1st.
> Looking at previous month's data. Fair chances of getting invite on OCT 5th.
> All the Best!! Fingers Crossed


Hi Srikanth ,

Did the EOI get updated or we'll have to wait till tomorrow ?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Seniors,
Please suggest me on this. Its very urgent and important for me.

I have lodged my EOI on 08/June/2015. I am waiting for invitation. Today I logged into my EOI account and opened the EOI details. Got a shock. My agent did a big mistake. My pte score got shuffled.
Original PTE score: L-62, R-54, S - 59, W-61
In EOI submitted as: L-62, R-54, S - 61, W-59 ( Reading and Writing scores got interchanged)

So please let me know if we correct the PTE score my EOI date wont changed. As this is just an edit and total points claimed wont affect, I hope my EOI submitted will not change.

Please suggest me ASAP. As this is killing me now.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

This is not a big mistake committed by the agent but I feel u should have rechecked the application once it was submitted, for almost 3 months u did not see ur profile. 

Coming to the issue, the points wont change even if u update correct scores, so the date of effect will also remain the same. But i suggest u to kindly update the correct scores as during visa the verification may cause u few hiccups. 

Good luck




bharathjangam said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Please suggest me on this. Its very urgent and important for me.
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on 08/June/2015. I am waiting for invitation. Today I logged into my EOI account and opened the EOI details. Got a shock. My agent did a big mistake. My pte score got shuffled.
> ...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ramsp said:


> List looks so huge already.. I think it is roughly 2-3% of total applicants under 2613 during the period.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yes it grew so much  I am getting more and more desperate. I hope they invite like 400 2613xx only on 9th of october.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

400 invites out of 1000 ? Seems like nightmare . At Least 300 is also good enough to clear 20 days backlog


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Mike95 said:


> This is not a big mistake committed by the agent but I feel u should have rechecked the application once it was submitted, for almost 3 months u did not see ur profile.
> 
> Coming to the issue, the points wont change even if u update correct scores, so the date of effect will also remain the same. But i suggest u to kindly update the correct scores as during visa the verification may cause u few hiccups.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you Mike95. I overlooked at my profile.


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi Srikanth ,
> 
> Did the EOI get updated or we'll have to wait till tomorrow ?


Hi,
My EOI has been auto updated with 65 points on 29th SEP. I have received a mail intimation regarding the same. 

Please note that EOI will be auto updated only if you leave the end date as blank for last Employment(ie; current Employment).

Good Luck!


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

I got 70 points with visa 489 submitted in May , 70 points with visa 189 submitted in August. Should I withdraw or suspend visa 489?


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

Should I have my health check done before getting the invitation for visa 189 or wait until i get it?


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi,
> My EOI has been auto updated with 65 points on 29th SEP. I have received a mail intimation regarding the same.
> 
> Please note that EOI will be auto updated only if you leave the end date as blank for last Employment(ie; current Employment).
> ...


Hi ,

Yes I have kept the end date as blank only. Not sure what caused this ?


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Updated the list with my details:

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

happie2012 said:


> Updated the list with my details:
> 
> 261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> 261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
> ...


Oh my god!! One more 65 pointer 

By the way, best of luck Happie25


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Oh my god!! One more 65 pointer
> 
> By the way, best of luck Happie25



Since EOI for 261313 will be given on pro rata basis .but will the EOI work as per the sequence with dates mentioned in updated list.My number is reducing day by day.Now I am at 11th position.Just waiting for 9th October result.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Since EOI for 261313 will be given on pro rata basis .but will the EOI work as per the sequence with dates mentioned in updated list.My number is reducing day by day.Now I am at 11th position.Just waiting for 9th October result.


Hi ndhal,

If they invite 60 pointers you should get through mate. No worries..

I was in top 5(but very few entries at that time), now 5 from the last. It's good that people are updating this list.

Best of luck for 09th October round.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Hi ndhal,
> 
> If they invite 60 pointers you should get through mate. No worries..
> 
> ...


Hi Krish4aus,

thanks for motivation.you mean to say i will get on 9th oct,2015...


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

I too hopeful to get some good news in the month of October. fingers crossed.

261311 - 60 - 03/07/2015


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Dear friends I have applied for 190 visa ss from NSW. I am waiting for my invitation. Do any of u have the idea of cut-off points in last invitation for Enginnering Technologist. Do I have a chance for invitation with following details.
code: 233914
EOI: 12/09/15
SCORE: 60(55+5)
IELTS: overall 7 (S7,W7,L-7,R-6.5)


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey guys,

If I got positive result from EA within this week and submit EOI for 189 (65 points), any chance to receive the invitation in October ?

Thanks.


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

Updated the list with my details:

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 30/09/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek ----updated
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Updated the list with with my details. 
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi

261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek ----updated
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 31/08/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## divakerj (Apr 6, 2015)

Updated the list with with my details. 
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 18/09/2015 divakerj
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek ----updated
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 31/08/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

My god it's really depressing how many 65+ points applicants there are for this round!


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Seems even 10 days backlog is also difficult to be cleared . It seems they have allocate more instead of 220


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Achu (May 28, 2015)

I submitted EOI on 30-Sep-15 with 65 points. Fingers crossed


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

I got positive result from EA and submitted EOI with 65 points today.


----------



## Aarish (Sep 15, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Yes you will.


Thanks mate, one more question.
I received invite for NSW 190 this morning, what would you suggest wait one more week for 189 rounds or apply for 190.
Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey guys,

How do we know we are invited ? They will inform us via email ?

Thanks.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Aarish said:


> Thanks mate, one more question.
> I received invite for NSW 190 this morning, what would you suggest wait one more week for 189 rounds or apply for 190.
> Your help would be appreciated.


I would suggest you should go with the invitation you just received coz a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. But either way should be fine. You will receive a 189 invitation in October anw.

Now I rest my case. Its up to you bro. Welcome to Down Under.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Aarish said:


> Thanks mate, one more question.
> I received invite for NSW 190 this morning, what would you suggest wait one more week for 189 rounds or apply for 190.
> Your help would be appreciated.


First of all, both of these are different EOIs, right?
If not, then you can't get two invites in one EOI.

If yes, you should wait for 189 round. Thanks.

Needless to say, if you're going forward with 190, I'd like to request you to please withdraw your EOI to let others move one place ahead in the queue and no invite will be wasted.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

kamikaze87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How do we know we are invited ? They will inform us via email ?
> 
> Thanks.


You'll receive an email on your registered email from skillselect.
Addtionally, within skillselect your status will be INVITED and apply for visa button will start showing up.


----------



## Aarish (Sep 15, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> I would suggest you should go with the invitation you just received coz a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. But either way should be fine. You will receive a 189 invitation in October anw.
> 
> Now I rest my case. Its up to you bro. Welcome to Down Under.


Thanks mate,
I think, I will wait up till 9th if i get one for 189 otherwise 190 it is.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

*My first post*

Hello Everyone,

I have been following this forum for some time now and learned very much about the whole immigration process by just reading other people's post. I followed other people's suggestion about ACS assessment and successfully got the positive result.

I just submitted my EOI (261313 - Software Engineer) with 60 points after receiving my ACS assessment today. When do you think I will get the invite?

Updated the list with with my details:

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 18/09/2015 divakerj
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek ----updated
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 31/08/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma
261313 60 02/10/2015 pakhiker


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 18/09/2015 divakerj
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek ----updated
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 31/08/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma
261313 60 02/10/2015 pakhiker
233211 65 02/10/2015 kamikaze87


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 18/09/2015 divakerj
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek ----updated
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 31/08/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma
261313 60 02/10/2015 pakhiker
233211 65 02/10/2015 kamikaze87


----------



## ZIMBO FLAVOUR (Sep 29, 2015)

Waiting for NSW SS can be a pain, sometimes 3 to 4 months.


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

can i submit multiple EOIs for 190 with different state preferences or is it going to cause problem?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> can i submit multiple EOIs for 190 with different state preferences or is it going to cause problem?


According to Skillselect, you can file as many EOI as you want, there is no limitation on the number of EOI


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

simultaneously


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> simultaneously


Yes


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

shivily said:


> 261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> 261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
> 261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
> 261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
> ...


Looks like I am the first one with 60 . Keeping my left hand :fingerscrossed: , right hand :fingerscrossed: , left leg :fingerscrossed:and right leg finger crossed :fingerscrossed: tightly this time


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Guys, I have a query.I submitted my EOI on 29th july 2015 with 70 points for 190 and 65 points for 189.My profession is ICT business Analyst.I selected victoria as preferred state(for no apparent reason).I am waiting to get invite in 189 in october but probably in 190 if i would have selected NSW then i would have got invite by now. My question is that should i wait for both rounds of october for 189 before editing my eoi and changing state preference to nsw?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

No offense, but is it possible to make a separate thread for Software Engineers' waiting times? I mean these long lists that are being constantly posted here are sort of derailing this thread from its initial purpose and are generally an eyesore when scanning through the posts. O_O


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ozengineer said:


> No offense, but is it possible to make a separate thread for Software Engineers' waiting times? I mean these long lists that are being constantly posted here are sort of derailing this thread from its initial purpose and are generally an eyesore when scanning through the posts. O_O


What's the purpose of this thread then? I mean if you're suggesting that then I can also ask for 65+ pointers to have a separate thread, separate threads for each pro-rata occupations, separate thread for people asking if they will get an invite this round etc.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

I stand with ozengineer on this point, instead of just making lists every now and then why not just create a spreadsheet for this purpose, (I guess there is already one), why not use that one

@ spark92 I really thought the purpose for this thread is general discussion between people of different occupations about invitations. Why not ask the creator of the thread to change the name to "waiting list for occupations"


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

*233311...EOI...Aug 5*



eng_hany said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I submitted my EOI (60 Pts)on 17th AUG , for 233311 electrical engineering.
> 
> ...



Hello ..
We submitted our EOI (60 pts ) on Aug 5th , electrical engineer ...
what are our chances in oct 9th round ???


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

*233311...EOI...Aug 5*



muppavarapu said:


> Hii mate,
> I submitted eoi with 60 points for 189 electrical engineer on 20th aug. Eagerly waiting for next round. Lets hope for the best. Please share if any interesting news regarding our occupation.
> Cheers


Hello...
Hello ..
We submitted our EOI (60 pts ) on Aug 5th , electrical engineer ...
Any news ...on when we would get an invite ...


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

indergreat said:


> I stand with ozengineer on this point, instead of just making lists every now and then why not just create a spreadsheet for this purpose, (I guess there is already one), why not use that one
> 
> @ spark92 I really thought the purpose for this thread is general discussion between people of different occupations about invitations. Why not ask the creator of the thread to change the name to "waiting list for occupations"


I am completely agree with you.. @indergreat and @ozenginee


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello all,

We submitted our EOI on Aug 5th with 60 pts ( 233311/electrical engineer)
any chances in the oct 9th invitation round ??..

any info would help ...

Thanks..


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Vinvid said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We submitted our EOI on Aug 5th with 60 pts ( 233311/electrical engineer)
> any chances in the oct 9th invitation round ??..
> ...


Hey, Practically speaking there are slim chances for 60 pointers in the 9th Oct round, if not 9th OCT then you'll surely get invited in the 23rd Oct round.
(Though personally I hope and pray we get invited in the 9th Oct round)


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Hey, Practically speaking there are slim chances for 60 pointers in the 9th Oct round, if not 9th OCT then you'll surely get invited in the 23rd Oct round.
> (Though personally I hope and pray we get invited in the 9th Oct round)


Why you have applied for 189 this much late???


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

*EOI 9th oct*



ravirami said:


> Why you have applied for 189 this much late???


That's when , we had our scores ready ....


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Vinvid said:


> That's when , we had our scores ready ....


Yes, I understand your point.. But my Question was to @indergreat


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Yes, I understand your point.. But my Question was to @indergreat


Hey, At first I applied through a agent, so this is all his doing, he was compelling me to apply just for 190 as according to him 60 pointers have no chance in 189 due to the merit list and all that, so after figuring out the he such a big idiot, I applied on my own. That's the reason for the delay.


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Hey, At first I applied through a agent, so this is all his doing, he was compelling me to apply just for 190 as according to him 60 pointers have no chance in 189 due to the merit list and all that, so after figuring out the he such a big idiot, I applied on my own. That's the reason for the delay.


Sometime these agents are such a looser.. It is really annoying...


----------



## muppavarapu (Sep 7, 2015)

Vinvid said:


> muppavarapu said:
> 
> 
> > Hii mate,
> ...


Hii Vinod,
I think you may get invite on 9th october if your doe ia 5th August.

Cheers.


----------



## maryam_ja (Oct 3, 2015)

HI , PLEASE HELP ME !!! There is a critical situation on the time skillselect start to invite the applicants on 23th of October which may help me in this regards. Please note that at the time start invitation (00:00, 23th of October), the date in many other countries in the world including my country (Iran) is still 22th of October. For example australia time in 00:00 of 23th of October is equal to 18:30 pm of 22th of October in my country which exactly means that I have not still past 39 years old at the time that start to invite applicants. So please let me know what is exactly the basis for age calculation in this system? In this kind of situation what will happen to me? Would I be deleted from invitation system when I have not actually passed the age margin at that time? (Date of Submission(EOI): 13th, August, 2015 , 60 POINT) my birthday : 22october1975


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

maryam_ja said:


> HI , PLEASE HELP ME !!! There is a critical situation on the time skillselect start to invite the applicants on 23th of October which may help me in this regards. Please note that at the time start invitation (00:00, 23th of October), the date in many other countries in the world including my country (Iran) is still 22th of October. For example australia time in 00:00 of 23th of October is equal to 18:30 pm of 22th of October in my country which exactly means that I have not still past 39 years old at the time that start to invite applicants. So please let me know what is exactly the basis for age calculation in this system? In this kind of situation what will happen to me? Would I be deleted from invitation system when I have not actually passed the age margin at that time? (Date of Submission(EOI): 13th, August, 2015 , 60 POINT) my birthday : 22october1975


Your points for age will be calculated according to Australian time
Your DOB is 22 October 1975

So when the invitation round is at australia time in 00:00 of 23 October your age will change and EOI will get updated 

Hope you get invited in the next week


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Vinvid said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We submitted our EOI on Aug 5th with 60 pts ( 233311/electrical engineer)
> any chances in the oct 9th invitation round ??..
> ...


Touch and go

Non pro rata cut off date was 27 july for september round
It moved 17 days for a 2300 invite round on september

On 9 oct only 1000 invites
Pro rata occupations will have reduced intakes (half) compared to previous rounds
Majority of 60+pointers are from pro rata 
No more auditors (ceiling reached)

So your case the dates should move 9 days in non pro rata

Anything is possible


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

Will i get invited on 23rd oct , 

261313,60 points,eoi- 09/ jun/2015


----------



## liloreokid (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

Are the Accountants with 70 points being invited yet? I've applied for Accountant since May with 60 points but I've recently managed to bump up my points to 70 after taking the PTE-A test. My date of effect seems to have changed to 4/10/2015 though.. does anyone know if I have a chance of being invited in the next round? (9th Oct)


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi,

I have not kept the end date of my current organization, in fact, I put the date which was mentioned in ACS result. Will it create problem? I am claiming point for till that date only.


----------



## promigrant (Sep 6, 2015)

Ravi r u still working in same company? What is the end date mentioned in your employment reference letters?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, I am working in the same company. In reference letter, it has mentioned from date to present. However, in ACS letter it has mentioned month and year in mm/yy format. I am not claiming any point after that month so will there be any problem?
Also, now if I change the date then will it change the visa date of effect?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Guys, if invitation rounds were not changed, by this time we would have received our invites


----------



## shergill80 (Dec 25, 2014)

Any new invitations so far?


----------



## Achu (May 28, 2015)

Next invitation round is on October 9; friday


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Actually it will be Thursday 8th Oct 7:30pm, Indian time, because IST is 4:30 hours behind Aussie time


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Actually it will be Thursday 8th Oct 7:30pm, Indian time, because IST is 4:30 hours behind Aussie time



Daylight savings got kicked in this Sunday
So its 6.30pm on Thursday

I am hoping for a friend of mine to get invited this round
60 pts EOI date 28 July 
Production or Plant Engineer


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I met my consultant few days back and he told me to give IELTS and increase my score.Currently my score is 60 points(261313, 22 May,2015).
He told me there are less chances for 60 points to get through EOI.is that true and 
as per last invitation round,60 points are covered upto 9th May,2015.So I was pretty sure that I will be able to get EOI invite on 9th Oct,2015.Please guide for the same.
Thanks
ndhal


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Guys does this have any impact on invite for 189 if we have selected both 189 and 190 in EOI?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I met my consultant few days back and he told me to give IELTS and increase my score.Currently my score is 60 points(261313, 22 May,2015).
> He told me there are less chances for 60 points to get through EOI.is that true and
> ...


Hi ndhal,

You should ask him the rational behind his quote. Any reasons you want this on 09th October? By the trend you should get it.

As the forum has proved, many so called agents have misguided people.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Hi ndhal,
> 
> You should ask him the rational behind his quote. Any reasons you want this on 09th October? By the trend you should get it.
> 
> As the forum has proved, many so called agents have misguided people.



Thanks Krish4aus for the reply.
I need it on 9th Oct,2015 and waiting for the the visa from past 1.5 year.I got my ACS in Jan,2014 but I was not able to score 7 in ielts in each module (everytime left by 0.5 in one module).So my husband has cleared PTE and ACS,got 5 points from him.So because of 4 months waiting in EOI(22May,20150 I have lost my patience to wait anymore
Keeping my fingers crossed to get on 9th May,2015.
I dont know how many 60 points will be called in coming EOI invitation round.
Regards
ndhal


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi ndhal,
> 
> You should ask him the rational behind his quote. Any reasons you want this on 09th October? By the trend you should get it.
> 
> As the forum has proved, many so called agents have misguided people.


Hi ndhal,

You have waited for long, in 4 days we will know the state.

You may decide based on the published results.

Hang on there


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Hi ndhal,
> 
> You have waited for long, in 4 days we will know the state.
> 
> ...



Didnt get your point of view for this line *"You may decide based on the published results."*


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Didnt get your point of view for this line *"You may decide based on the published results."*


Oh my god!! I'm not sounding negative here but in case if you don't get the invite then you may decide how to progress further.

Relax mate!! Any reason why you want this invite on 09th October?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

4 days left. I hope there will be plentiful invites for pro-rata agreements.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

This is a sad news ndhal, after waiting many months, now 60 pointers are not good ,its excruciating no more words to describe the pain nd frustration


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Oh my god!! I'm not sounding negative here but in case if you don't get the invite then you may decide how to progress further.
> 
> Relax mate!! Any reason why you want this invite on 09th October?


Waited for so long....and not interested in giving IELTS or PTE as given it 10 times and the my score is 0.5 less in one module everytime I have given my IELTS attempt.So have fear of the same.Also,there are some personal reason which cant be disclosed on forum.

Thanks for the help.

Regards
Nidhi


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Waited for so long....and not interested in giving IELTS or PTE as given it 10 times and the my score is 0.5 less in one module everytime I have given my IELTS attempt.So have fear of the same.Also,there are some personal reason which cant be disclosed on forum.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> ...


Hi Nidhi,

No worries, chin up!!!

I wish you get your invite this month. 

Going by the trend, you definitely have more chances. I'm just talking after seeing the last results, not sure from where you agent got the information that you might not be invited. 

09th October will gives us a good indication. I wish you good luck, stay positive.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

arun32 said:


> This is a sad news ndhal, after waiting many months, now 60 pointers are not good ,its excruciating no more words to describe the pain nd frustration


Hi Arun,

I submitted mine last month and quite confident of getting an invite this year. 

Don't worry, stay positive mate.

Can you also update your signature so that people can see your progress.

It will help others.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello Members,

Question - a friend of mine has Submitted EOI today for 189- ICT Business Analyst with 65 points. Any pointers on when to expect the invitation? - I understand it is based on multiple factors but would like to know how the current trend is  sorry that I am too outdated for this now being one of the last few members of 175  thanks again for ur help guys ! Much appreciated.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> I submitted mine last month and quite confident of getting an invite this year.
> 
> ...


Hi Krish,

Thank you for the positive thoughts.

I replied from my mobile, so signature want available.
now you can see, BTW am 261313, with 60 pints, eoi on 09/jun/2015


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> Guys does this have any impact on invite for 189 if we have selected both 189 and 190 in EOI?


No, unless you receive 190 invitation before 189.


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI yesterday with 60 points for developer programmer. Anyone else who submitted recently ??


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

JK123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI yesterday with 60 points for developer programmer. Anyone else who submitted recently ??


Go back 5 pages ago there is a huge waiting list.


----------



## adada (Aug 10, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI on 26th Aug (65 points) under the Management accountant occupation. What are my chances in getting an invitation in october? Thanks....


----------



## paritoshkgupta (Jul 16, 2015)

I have submitted the application on 11 Aug with 60 points which got updated to 65 points on 1 Oct. Hoping to get an ITA. Occupation code 261313


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

pandaaram said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Question - a friend of mine has Submitted EOI today for 189- ICT Business Analyst with 65 points. Any pointers on when to expect the invitation? - I understand it is based on multiple factors but would like to know how the current trend is  sorry that I am too outdated for this now being one of the last few members of 175  thanks again for ur help guys ! Much appreciated.


Hi Pandaaram,

With 65 your friend can expect the invite in November as their are many 65 pointers with eoi logded quite some time back. Meanwhile you can follow the below thread for updates 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-110.html


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

hello 

submitted by EOI with 60 pts under 263111(computer network and systems engineer).

so can anyone tell me when can can i get the invitation.


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Guys does this have any impact on invite for 189 if we have selected both 189 and 190 in EOI?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

maqsood041 said:


> Guys does this have any impact on invite for 189 if we have selected both 189 and 190 in EOI?


You just asked this question on the last page and someone already responded you back!


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

spark92 said:


> You just asked this question on the last page and someone already responded you back!


I haven't found the response.That is why i had to post again.


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

Eagerly awaiting for 9th October....
Wishing luck to everyone.


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> I haven't found the response.That is why i had to post again.


In case you have not seen the response, the below answer was given by Gaurav to your question.

" No, unless you receive 190 invitation before 189. "


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi guys, any Mechanical Engineers here awaiting invitation for 189 on 9th?


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

*query*



KeeDa said:


> Sam,
> I didn't understand this. Please elaborate.
> 
> @KeeDa, I want to link with Mechanical Engineers who are awaiting invitation for 189. So asking, that are there any 233512 (code for Mechanical engrs) or 233513(code for Plant engineers) available/active on page? if so can you help me link with them.
> ...


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

avi87 said:


> hello
> 
> submitted by EOI with 60 pts under 263111(computer network and systems engineer).
> 
> so can anyone tell me when can can i get the invitation.


So you submitted EOI yesterday means 4th Oct, the last cuttoff was 27th July, and the backlog was being cleared at a pace of around 20 days when there was only one round and 2300 invites, now it is 2 rounds per month and 1000 invites per round so I think the pace will be 9-10 days per round, lets see, only the Oct 9th results will make sure how all this is gonna go, so lets hope for the best


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi All,

Me and my wife got new passport. So should I updated the new passport details in EOI or should keep it as it is. I did not get invite yet. Hoping invite on 9 October 2015..


Thanks
Rohan


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my wife got new passport. So should I updated the new passport details in EOI or should keep it as it is. I did not get invite yet. Hoping invite on 9 October 2015..
> 
> ...


There's no place in EOI where you mention passport details. 
Unless Identity document or something (forgot the exact wordings of that question)


Anyways, yes please update is as soon as possible, it won't change your date of effect as the points will remain the same.


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

indergreat said:


> So you submitted EOI yesterday means 4th Oct, the last cuttoff was 27th July, and the backlog was being cleared at a pace of around 20 days when there was only one round and 2300 invites, now it is 2 rounds per month and 1000 invites per round so I think the pace will be 9-10 days per round, lets see, only the Oct 9th results will make sure how all this is gonna go, so lets hope for the best



Thank you very much for your valuable reply.

could you tell me where can i find all these information such as next result date [eg how did you go to know next result is on oct 9th] and also about duration of each round ecetra.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

avi87 said:


> Thank you very much for your valuable reply.
> 
> could you tell me where can i find all these information such as next result date [eg how did you go to know next result is on oct 9th] and also about duration of each round ecetra.


Hey, you can find all this information on the different tabs provided on this page

SkillSelect


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

adada said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 26th Aug (65 points) under the Management accountant occupation. What are my chances in getting an invitation in october? Thanks....


Better you don't have high expectations to get an invite in October. The immi department messed up the general accountant category in September invitation round.

I think you're more likely to get an invite in November, but let's wait for next round official results to have a better idea


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi Sgamba, could you please give further details about the General Accountant messed up thingy? What's happened? I submitted visa 189 for General Accountant with 70 points on August 18th, haven't received invitation yet.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Minhi said:


> Hi Sgamba, could you please give further details about the General Accountant messed up thingy? What's happened? I submitted visa 189 for General Accountant with 70 points on August 18th, haven't received invitation yet.


You will get it next invitation round my countryman.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

indergreat said:


> So you submitted EOI yesterday means 4th Oct, the last cuttoff was 27th July, and the backlog was being cleared at a pace of around 20 days when there was only one round and 2300 invites, now it is 2 rounds per month and 1000 invites per round so I think the pace will be 9-10 days per round, lets see, only the Oct 9th results will make sure how all this is gonna go, so lets hope for the best


That's actually a very careful analysis, I have also setup my hopes for 23rd OCT.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Minhi said:


> Hi Sgamba, could you please give further details about the General Accountant messed up thingy? What's happened? I submitted visa 189 for General Accountant with 70 points on August 18th, haven't received invitation yet.


 
In 189 visa for accountants the pro rata arrangement allowed only 210 invites per invitation round.
This trend was followed in July and August.
In the September round only 20 invites were given in this occupation. DIBP has no comments regarding this.

Now they have announced there are going to be two invitation rounds every month unlike the three earlier invitation rounds.

No one knows what is going to be the pro rata arrangement for October 9 round and it has only 1000 invites.

August 6 with 70 points was cut off date for Accountants in September round.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Minhi said:


> Hi Sgamba, could you please give further details about the General Accountant messed up thingy? What's happened? I submitted visa 189 for General Accountant with 70 points on August 18th, haven't received invitation yet.


I think srisydney has already given a clear explanation.

With 70 points you should easily get an invite next round (assuming that the invitation process for accountant general comes back to normality).

Then I expect that in the next round almost all 70+ will be cleared up and at the end of October people with 65 points will be invited again (they will start clearing people with 65 points who submitted EOI from July 3).


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

hello everyone,

when 2 round of invitation has started...everyone in curious and excited to know what numbers and till which date they will cover the occuptaion list where pro rata basis is there.3 days left.
@keeda and any fellow member: as per ur experience and knowledge u can brief abt how many days of invitees will be covered.
Thats a curious question in everyone mind
All the best!!!



-------------------
EOI filled: 22nd May,261313,60 points


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you! Finger crossed. 
Should I have my health check done or wait I got the invitation?


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

@KeeDa, I want to link with Mechanical Engineers who are awaiting invitation for 189. So asking, that are there any 233512 (code for Mechanical engrs) or 233513(code for Plant engineers) available/active on page? if so can you help me link with them.
Also, I would like to know my chances to get invited on 9th oct...if you can guide me please. Hope this wont be of too much problem to you.
Thanks buddy


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

ndhal said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> when 2 round of invitation has started...everyone in curious and excited to know what numbers and till which date they will cover the occuptaion list where pro rata basis is there.3 days left.
> @keeda and any fellow member: as per ur experience and knowledge u can brief abt how many days of invitees will be covered.
> ...


For your case , 2 rounds might be unfortunate . If there would have one round per month,you should have invited by now on 5th oct . Off course I am also not lucky because of this change.
Anyway not in our hands..

No one knows how big is the backlog with 60+ pointers. More concern is people are waiting since one month with half of the invitations this time compare to last time. Even 10 days backlog is also doubtful for 60 pointers . If they increase the invites to 320 around instead of 220 . Then there will be chances for 15days backlog. Anyway fingers crossed.


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello all, I am new here and this is my first post 

I want to know if there is any pattern of invitation rounds for 190 visa by NSW ? Like any particular day/date ? 
When can I expect an ITA ?

My relevant details are:

Applying for 190 Visa, NSW 
Age Points: 30
Education points: 15
Experience: 0
Language: 10
Partner's Skills: 5 (ACS: Software Tester)
State Nomination (NSW): 5

TOTAL EOI points = 65 
_____________________________________________________________________
Fast-track SA applied: 9/9/2015 (EA: Telecom Engineer, 263311)
SA positive result: 9/9/2015 (within 2 hours :heh: )
PTE exam: 24/9/2015
PTE positive result: 25/9/2015 (Overall = 75: L74, R74, S:67, W:88)
EOI Submission: 6/10/2015
ITA: -----
Apply NSW:-----
Approved NSW: ----
PCC, Medicals: ----
Apply 190 Visa:----


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ndhal said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> when 2 round of invitation has started...everyone in curious and excited to know what numbers and till which date they will cover the occuptaion list where pro rata basis is there.3 days left.
> @keeda and any fellow member: as per ur experience and knowledge u can brief abt how many days of invitees will be covered.
> ...


I am hoping that this round should go at least till June for 2613xx 60 points.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

On what basis you're hoping min 21 day backlog . Seems light nightmare for me,Even last month it was 37 days for whole month.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

37/2 which is roughly 18 days would be a reasonable approximation I would say for the coming round for 2613XX (60 pointers), If we go with the previous trend/ statistics, we have seen the trend is rising instead of flat or coming down. So 18 days of 60 pointers backlog to get cleared on immediate next round would be a good educated guess to consider. 
Good Luck To All ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> 37/2 which is roughly 18 days would be a reasonable approximation I would say for the coming round for 2613XX (60 pointers), If we go with the previous trend/ statistics, we have seen the trend is rising instead of flat or coming down. So 18 days of 60 pointers backlog to get cleared on immediate next round would be a good educated guess to consider.
> Good Luck To All ...:fingerscrossed:



Its difficult to wait for 2 days. and concentrate on any other work...
@wolfskin : mine EOI date is 22nd May.Lets see how things will work


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

ndhal said:


> Its difficult to wait for 2 days. and concentrate on any other work...
> @wolfskin : mine EOI date is 22nd May.Lets see how things will work


You bring the snack I have rest of the stuff already at freezer  
on a serious note we have a good chance this time .


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> You bring the snack I have rest of the stuff already at freezer
> on a serious note we have a good chance this time .



@wolfskin:As already mentioned in forum yesterday,I talked to my consultant abt my chances...he said they are inviting 65 points till date .so he suggested me to give IELTS.
I have checked in forum in last invitation round ,lot of 60 points got the invite.Thats why worried too much for 9th Oct,2015.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

ndhal said:


> @wolfskin:As already mentioned in forum yesterday,I talked to my consultant abt my chances...he said they are inviting 65 points till date .so he suggested me to give IELTS.
> I have checked in forum in last invitation round ,lot of 60 points got the invite.Thats why worried too much for 9th Oct,2015.


Lot of 60 pointers got the invite means you shouldn't worry . 

may be your consultant is not sure on the trend.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> 37/2 which is roughly 18 days would be a reasonable approximation I would say for the coming round for 2613XX (60 pointers), If we go with the previous trend/ statistics, we have seen the trend is rising instead of flat or coming down. So 18 days of 60 pointers backlog to get cleared on immediate next round would be a good educated guess to consider.
> Good Luck To All ...:fingerscrossed:


How can you calculate exactly half (37/2)? time also matters. In last 30-35 days,they might be more 60+. There will be much room for 60+ pointers now in the round. More over last month it had been allotted by 547 invites. +100 than normal. who knows they repeat the same again.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

True,there will be room for 65+ pointers but definitely they will clear the backlog of 60 pointers i.e. may be for 15 days


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

Just a few more queries.

1. If i show 3.5 years exp it will get my points down to 60. Is there any possibility that immigration officer consider my experience in full rather than rely on CPA output?

2. What are chances of getting invitation at 60 points?

Thanks


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

All the Best ... I need to wait for the next round


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> You bring the snack I have rest of the stuff already at freezer
> on a serious note we have a good chance this time .


Mates - I'm hopeful both of you will get the invite so the freezer stuff can wait till Friday and let the party being after that.

Ndhal - No worries buddy, forget your agent for now. He will be proved wrong,not for the last time though.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

The reason why I think for longer than 18 days is because it appears that there aren't that many 2613xx applicants in May due to last year quota being exceeded for 2613xx


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes.. Might be you are right some extent . In other hand , people were desperate till end of last fin year because there were some rumours that they close PRs for IT people. May be after July , very less people 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ramsp said:


> Yes.. Might be you are right some extent . In other hand , people were desperate till end of last fin year because there were some rumours that they close PRs for IT people. May be after July , very less people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


More than that, I think people just moved ahead with state sponsorship as last financial year NSW was quite generous with their IT relevant occupation invitations.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> Yes.. Might be you are right some extent . In other hand , people were desperate till end of last fin year because there were some rumours that they close PRs for IT people. May be after July , very less people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


This sounds quite interesting. You are mostly right. From my observation I can say, i do not see much post from forum members from last 2 months saying "Submitted EOI for 2613XX with 60+ points .. blah .. blah " 
EOI submission for 2613XX has definitely gone down which in turn has increased the number of invitation sent ...


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

wolfskin said:


> This sounds quite interesting. You are mostly right. From my observation I can say, i do not see much post from forum members from last 2 months saying "Submitted EOI for 2613XX with 60+ points .. blah .. blah "
> EOI submission for 2613XX has definitely gone down which in turn has increased the number of invitation sent ...


Got your point. However, what if people submit but they don't keep track or follow this forum.

However, I like your optimistic view


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello All,

All the best for one and all who are expecting invite on Oct 9th.
I have submitted EOI on 

24 June(60 points) 261313

May I know when can I expect the invite?

Thanks,
Sriman


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Mates - I'm hopeful both of you will get the invite so the freezer stuff can wait till Friday and let the party being after that.
> 
> Ndhal - No worries buddy, forget your agent for now. He will be proved wrong,not for the last time though.


@[email protected]@keeda:Everyone in the forum motivate each other 
Till today I don't understand the meaning of pro rata basis.worried too much about what will happen day after tomorrow.difficult to concentrate in office 
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

EOI submitted today with 65 points... Fingers crossed for 9th OCT... hoping to get an invite...


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

ndhal said:


> @[email protected]@keeda:Everyone in the forum motivate each other
> Till today I don't understand the meaning of pro rata basis.worried too much about what will happen day after tomorrow.difficult to concentrate in office
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


In a similar situation...ACS deducted 5 points from my experience but when submitted the eoi it took it as experience...have pte five time but failed to get 65... This thing is driving ne crazy...couldn't concentrate at all... 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi All,
If the draw is on Oct 9th AUS time, is it something like we can expect Invitation emails on 8th Oct evng hrs India?
Rather Please let me know in India hrs when can we expect the same.
Thanks for all the guidance.

Thanks,
Vanitha


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

In India its around 7 p.m on 8th October.


Sriman
EOI Submitted 24 th June (189 - 261313)


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

In India its around 7 p.m on 8th October. All the best.

Sriman
EOI Submitted 24 th June (189 - 261313)[/QUOTE]


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Feeling nervous. Submitted eoi on June 8th with 60 points, 261313. Tomorrow by 6.30 results will be out.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

bharathjangam said:


> Feeling nervous. Submitted eoi on June 8th with 60 points, 261313. Tomorrow by 6.30 results will be out.



I thought it will be 9th morning in india
(EOI: 261313,60 points,22nd May,2015)


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Nope Ndhal. It will be on tomorrow evening 6.30pm.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

October invitees please don't forget to post your statue here. It will help us to assess where we are.


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks Sriram.
Hmm so just 1 day to go...feeling v nervous and worried.
Its said if something has to happen ..things will fall into place on its own..
To the group here..i started this process last July 2014 but couldn't score 7 in IELTS ..short of 0.5 in writing just gave up hope and went ahead with Canada PR old system ..by the time my app reached the cic the cap got full and after a wait of 3 months around end of May 2015 I received my application just the way I sent it...with little hope I again tried for AUS ..scored 90-90-83-90 in PTE and edited EOI with 70 points currently.I wish everyone in this forum to get their dreams come true soon.Lets pray and hope for the best..


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Vanitha said:


> Thanks Sriram.
> Hmm so just 1 day to go...feeling v nervous and worried.
> Its said if something has to happen ..things will fall into place on its own..
> To the group here..i started this process last July 2014 but couldn't score 7 in IELTS ..short of 0.5 in writing just gave up hope and went ahead with Canada PR old system ..by the time my app reached the cic the cap got full and after a wait of 3 months around end of May 2015 I received my application just the way I sent it...with little hope I again tried for AUS ..scored 90-90-83-90 in PTE and edited EOI with 70 points currently.I wish everyone in this forum to get their dreams come true soon.Lets pray and hope for the best..


Same here Vanitha,I gt my ACS done in Jan 2014 and given IELTS 10 times and everytime score is 0.5 less in one module.so my husband has cleared ACS and PTE and I got 5 points of him.I am very much nervous and even unable to understand the meaning of pro-rata basis(261313,60 points,22nd May,2015).Worried how many days they will cover for 60 points.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

To everyone in the forum:

I have applied through MARA agent so may be will get to know my result on 9th morning only.So please update the forum whosoever get the invite esp. for 261313 code so that I will be aware whether I have received or not.
Thanks and all the best to everyone


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

All the best guys! 

Tomorrow ~7pm invites will be rolledout? little nervous as i am standing with 65 points 261313 with EOI updated on 18th Sep. Any chances?

If i get invite what are the next steps?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Vanitha said:


> Thanks Sriram.
> Hmm so just 1 day to go...feeling v nervous and worried.
> Its said if something has to happen ..things will fall into place on its own..
> To the group here..i started this process last July 2014 but couldn't score 7 in IELTS ..short of 0.5 in writing just gave up hope and went ahead with Canada PR old system ..by the time my app reached the cic the cap got full and after a wait of 3 months around end of May 2015 I received my application just the way I sent it...with little hope I again tried for AUS ..scored 90-90-83-90 in PTE and edited EOI with 70 points currently.I wish everyone in this forum to get their dreams come true soon.Lets pray and hope for the best..


You'll get the invite tomorrow if you have 70 points. For sure. 
Start preparing for lodging the visa.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> All the best guys!
> 
> Tomorrow ~7pm invites will be rolledout? little nervous as i am standing with 65 points 261313 with EOI updated on 18th Sep. Any chances?
> 
> If i get invite what are the next steps?


Lodging your visa is the next step and the biggest step.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vanitha said:


> Thanks Sriram.
> Hmm so just 1 day to go...feeling v nervous and worried.
> Its said if something has to happen ..things will fall into place on its own..
> To the group here..i started this process last July 2014 but couldn't score 7 in IELTS ..short of 0.5 in writing just gave up hope and went ahead with Canada PR old system ..by the time my app reached the cic the cap got full and after a wait of 3 months around end of May 2015 I received my application just the way I sent it...with little hope I again tried for AUS ..scored 90-90-83-90 in PTE and edited EOI with 70 points currently.I wish everyone in this forum to get their dreams come true soon.Lets pray and hope for the best..


Hi Vanitha,

Sorry to hear that but you are just a day away. You will surely get the invite with 70points.

May be you are destined to go to Australia than the cold Canada  

Best wishes!!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ndhal said:


> To everyone in the forum:
> 
> I have applied through MARA agent so may be will get to know my result on 9th morning only.So please update the forum whosoever get the invite esp. for 261313 code so that I will be aware whether I have received or not.
> Thanks and all the best to everyone


Subscribing to this!!! Please do post once you get the invite so that others are aware.

Best wishes to all!!!


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Same here Vanitha,I gt my ACS done in Jan 2014 and given IELTS 10 times and everytime score is 0.5 less in one module.so my husband has cleared ACS and PTE and I got 5 points of him.I am very much nervous and even unable to understand the meaning of pro-rata basis(261313,60 points,22nd May,2015).Worried how many days they will cover for 60 points.


I submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189(261313) on 24 June. Its always nervous when we are getting near the invitation round.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Sriman: might be next round for us. In this round , might be difficult . Mine is just after you.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Sriman: might be next round for us. In this round , might be difficult . Mine is just after you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi Ramsp..even I think the same.. It is miracle if we get this time


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes..true..only by miracle.. If there would have one round, we might have


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

ndhal said:


> To everyone in the forum:
> 
> I have applied through MARA agent so may be will get to know my result on 9th morning only.So please update the forum whosoever get the invite esp. for 261313 code so that I will be aware whether I have received or not.
> Thanks and all the best to everyone


Hi Ndhal,

You can ask your agent for the skillselect userid and password, so you can check it yourself. In any case you would receive a mail as well.

-Ashu


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

Vanitha said:


> Thanks Sriram.
> Hmm so just 1 day to go...feeling v nervous and worried.
> Its said if something has to happen ..things will fall into place on its own..
> To the group here..i started this process last July 2014 but couldn't score 7 in IELTS ..short of 0.5 in writing just gave up hope and went ahead with Canada PR old system ..by the time my app reached the cic the cap got full and after a wait of 3 months around end of May 2015 I received my application just the way I sent it...with little hope I again tried for AUS ..scored 90-90-83-90 in PTE and edited EOI with 70 points currently.I wish everyone in this forum to get their dreams come true soon.Lets pray and hope for the best..


Hi Vanitha,

No need to feel nervous and throw worries out of window, you are sure to get the invite tomorrow. Think about the Visa stage now. 

-Ashu


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

eashu007 said:


> Hi Vanitha,
> 
> No need to feel nervous and throw worries out of window, you are sure to get the invite tomorrow. Think about the Visa stage now.
> 
> -Ashu


Wat abt me.Hope I will get invite tomorrow...butterfly in the stomach :juggle: and more nervous for tomorrow.
(EOI-261313,60 points,22 May,2015)


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks Krish and Ashu for the motivation.
I will let the forum know if I get the invite.

EOI (189) 70 pts : 26th Aug 2015
Software Engineer


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Wat abt me.Hope I will get invite tomorrow...butterfly in the stomach :juggle: and more nervous for tomorrow.
> (EOI-261313,60 points,22 May,2015)


You would probably get it too, considering you filed for EOI back in May. This day already seems to be the longest ever, hopefully all get the invite tomorrow.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

I have posted so many times if any Electronics Engineer for 190 is there. Who are waiting for invitation.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

eashu007 said:


> You would probably get it too, considering you filed for EOI back in May. This day already seems to be the longest ever, hopefully all get the invite tomorrow.. :fingerscrossed:


Hope ur words are true. All the best


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Lodging your visa is the next step and the biggest step.


Why is it biggest?


Also my 2c:

After 65+ pointers were invited, they are firstly going to invite Software Engineers. So I think that would be fine in terms of having enough places for 60 pointer backlog for 2613xx people.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Hope I can post a broadcast tomorrow evening "My status changed to *INVITED*" 
Good Luck !!!


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> I have posted so many times if any Electronics Engineer for 190 is there. Who are waiting for invitation.


Hi, my occupation code is 263311 (Telecom Engineer). I have applied for 190 NSW with 65 points on 6th Oct.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Feels good to be back in 65 pointers category. What are the chances of getting the invite tomorrow?

Updated the list with with my details. 
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
*261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh*
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek ----updated
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma

Sincere thanks to Keeda, Gaurav.Kushan and Goodtimes for their valuable inputs


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

All the best everyone... 

Cheers!


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

hello every one

is there any chance to know the no of eois and visas given for a particular skill like 263111 till date?


----------



## Anitha33 (Jul 24, 2015)

Check this site for occupation ceilings,

SkillSelect

2631 -->	Computer Network Professionals	1986	480


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

tq anitha.


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

All the best EveryOne .. Hope everyone gets an Invite ..

Hope this time Backlog moves from May 9th to June end (a Big WISH THOUGH )


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

"Visa date of effect"

could anyone tell me what does it man?


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

All the best!!!



jannayaksingh said:


> Feels good to be back in 65 pointers category. What are the chances of getting the invite tomorrow?
> 
> Updated the list with with my details.
> 261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> ...


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

avi87 said:


> "Visa date of effect"
> 
> could anyone tell me what does it man?


It is the date on which you submitted your EOI


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Does anyone know the exact time for the draw? in GMT?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Majician said:


> Does anyone know the exact time for the draw? in GMT?


The round will be tomorrow midnight when the clock strikes 12 in Australia. Australia is 11 Hrs ahead of GMT. 

If you are in Saudi the time difference between Aus and Saudi is 8 Hours. Australia is 8 Hrs ahead of Saudi that would mean you should expect invites to start going out by 4pm Saudi time tomorrow.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Majician said:


> Does anyone know the exact time for the draw? in GMT?


The draw will be 8th Oct 1:00 PM GMT


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> The round will be tomorrow midnight when the clock strikes 12 in Australia. Australia is 11 Hrs ahead of GMT.
> 
> If you are in Saudi the time difference between Aus and Saudi is 8 Hours. Australia is 8 Hrs ahead of Saudi that would mean you should expect invites to start going out by 4pm Saudi time tomorrow.


Thanks, best of luck for tomorrow !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

jannayaksingh said:


> Feels good to be back in 65 pointers category. What are the chances of getting the invite tomorrow?
> 
> Updated the list with with my details.
> 261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> ...



Count me in Buddy..


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

I hope I get invited this round. It'd been a long wait for me


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

If they are sending invites for 221111 than you would definitely be getting it with 70 points.

Best of luck


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Even though my name is 4th from 60 pointers in the list, I feel I have no hope getting invite tomorrow. I am expecting 13-16 days of backlog to be cleared but I wish I am positively wrong.

Good thing about May is, NSW was inviting most of the 60 pointers who are interested in NSW so there will be less 60 pointers till 20th of May.


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

GDAWG said:


> I hope I get invited this round. It'd been a long wait for me


Lets see, Please let me know if you get invited. I am also on same points (70) EOI on 6th september... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi guys,

How about my case ? Would I get invited tomorrow ? Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Folks, all the best for the 9th draw! It's going to be today evening for those in the sub continent..


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Touch and go
> 
> Non pro rata cut off date was 27 july for september round
> It moved 17 days for a 2300 invite round on september
> ...


In Aug and Sep invitation rounds there were 1300+ (approx) invites for 60+ points

















Today only 1000 invites are going to be sent

Feeling pessimistic for my friend with 60 points Production Engineer (non pro rata)
EOI date : 28 July


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How about my case ? Would I get invited tomorrow ? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Very likely but no one can say anything definite.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

srisydney said:


> In Aug and Sep invitation rounds there were 1300+ (approx) invites for 60+ points
> 
> View attachment 52322
> 
> ...


People with 70 and above points will definitely get invited
Approx 350 invites in each of Aug and Sep rounds (my interpretation of the graphs,please correct me if wrong)

If the same trend is followed this round (only 1000 invites) it is going to be a major disappointment


----------



## CaptainT (Sep 23, 2015)

chanpanhatak said:


> Hi everyone, I summited an EOI under General Accountants 2211 on the 3rd September 2015 with 65 points. Do you think I can receive an invitation on the 23rd October 2015? Any opinion is appreciated. Thank you!


Same here, and just a slight hope for tomorrow invitation


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

CaptainT said:


> Same here, and just a slight hope for tomorrow invitation


:fingerscrossed: the last cut off is 2nd july for 65 points.. and 6th august for 70 points.. lets see this rounds results.. then we will have a better idea.. But i think highly likely you will get invited in the first round of november which is 13th..:juggle: good luck


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

jeba said:


> Even though my name is 4th from 60 pointers in the list, I feel I have no hope getting invite tomorrow. I am expecting 13-16 days of backlog to be cleared but I wish I am positively wrong.
> 
> Good thing about May is, NSW was inviting most of the 60 pointers who are interested in NSW so there will be less 60 pointers till 20th of May.


Good thing about May is, NSW was inviting most of the 60 pointers who are interested in NSW so there will be less 60 pointers till 20th of May.[/QUOTE]

Ha ha bro.. Don worry am just behind you.. if not this time.. next round looks promising.... Was expecting Oct 5th just that change in invite rounds twice monthly screwed. Neverthless just 2 weeks more waiting hopefully.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Tired said:


> :fingerscrossed: the last cut off is 2nd july for 65 points.. and 6th august for 70 points.. lets see this rounds results.. then we will have a better idea.. But i think highly likely you will get invited in the first round of november which is 13th..:juggle: good luck


Cutoff for 263111 is 27-July, so I am expecting mine on OCT 23rd (Hopefully)


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

So can we expect around 100 invitations for accounting this round ??


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

jeba said:


> Even though my name is 4th from 60 pointers in the list, I feel I have no hope getting invite tomorrow. I am expecting 13-16 days of backlog to be cleared but I wish I am positively wrong.
> 
> Good thing about May is, NSW was inviting most of the 60 pointers who are interested in NSW so there will be less 60 pointers till 20th of May.



Hi Jeba,

My name is second from 60 pointers list.when you are not sure that u will get invitation tody.I am also confused  and worried.
(EOI-60 points,261313,22May,2015)


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Any chance for taxation accountants on 60 points


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

kavimate85 said:


> Any chance for taxation accountants on 60 points


No sorry mate.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Good thing about May is, NSW was inviting most of the 60 pointers who are interested in NSW so there will be less 60 pointers till 20th of May.


Ha ha bro.. Don worry am just behind you.. if not this time.. next round looks promising.... Was expecting Oct 5th just that change in invite rounds twice monthly screwed. Neverthless just 2 weeks more waiting hopefully.[/QUOTE]

@DHIJAJ: Why u mention 20th May for 60 pointer in 9th october invitation.
(EOI: 22 May,261313,60 points)


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

kamikaze87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How about my case ? Would I get invited tomorrow ? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


As you have 65 points, so you would definitely get.
I am 100% sure about it


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

GDAWG said:


> So can we expect around 100 invitations for accounting this round ??


:juggle:hope so, if they do that we both will get invited hopefully,.. hopefully not 20 like the last time.. well if you break down pro rata it comes around 115 per round.. so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mridul44 (Mar 24, 2015)

Any chance for Mechanical Engineer(233512) - 65 points (25th sept EOI) tonight?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

ndhal said:


> Ha ha bro.. Don worry am just behind you.. if not this time.. next round looks promising.... Was expecting Oct 5th just that change in invite rounds twice monthly screwed. Neverthless just 2 weeks more waiting hopefully.


@DHIJAJ: Why u mention 20th May for 60 pointer in 9th october invitation.
(EOI: 22 May,261313,60 points)[/QUOTE]

Till 20th May NSW issued lots of invitations to cover up their quota for the last financial year. They invited all the 60+5 pointers and even some 55+5 pointers who are interested in NSW 190.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

@jeba:
worried today abt EOI invitation.Dont know how things will work.
(EOI:22 May,261313,60 points)


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

ndhal said:


> @jeba:
> worried today abt EOI invitation.Dont know how things will work.
> (EOI:22 May,261313,60 points)


Don't worry mate you will get it tomorrow eace: As I said there wan't be many 60 pointers before you so hope for the best.

Good luck for all the people who are eagerly waiting :fingerscrossed: :behindsofa: :juggle: hope every body can celebrate :bump2: :tea: izza: :bathbaby: tomorrow


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

mridul44 said:


> Any chance for Mechanical Engineer(233512) - 65 points (25th sept EOI) tonight?


Chances are quite bright for you to get an invitation in the upcoming round.

As per my analysis, if any non-pro rata professional has 65 or more points then he/she would definitely get an invitation on 9th Oct round.


----------



## paritoshkgupta (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Friends, I have a EOI with 65 points with 261313

Effective date is 1st October, do I have a chance today??


----------



## joshir (Aug 4, 2015)

srikanth.peddi said:


> Congratulations to all September invitees. The next round is on 5th October(Monday).
> Please share your thoughts for OCT invitation round.


Dear All,

Just to inform everyone on the Singapore PCC for foreigners (non-Singapore citizens and Singapore PRs).

I was told by my agent that Singapore Police Force do not issue a PCC (also known as the COC - Certificate of Clearance) without a formal letter/email from the Case Officer.

But I took a chance and tried with my DIBP invitation letter and it worked 

Do make sure though that you carry a printout of the invoice/receipt that is issued after the Visa Fee payment - since this has the particulars of the main applicant and the dependants.

All the best to all for the October round !

Regards,
Rajdeep


----------



## Anitha33 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this info, great help !


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey guys when you get your invite please mark your name red and pass on like this:

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Hey guys when you get your invite please mark your name red and pass on like this:
> 
> 261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> 261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
> ...


Sure , but there could be a delay from my side. Need to pick my daughter from day care during that time... This time it's on working days .
Feeling tense !!! I am loosing the enthu for the PR slowly because its taking long long time in every step. But by the EOD this is how it is we have to live with it...
Wish You All A Very Best Of Luck.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Hey guys when you get your invite please mark your name red and pass on like this:
> 
> 261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> 261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
> ...



Good idea friend!!! Wolfskin is already marked as red, he will surely get the invite 

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Good idea friend!!! Wolfskin is already marked as red, he will surely get the invite
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!


 Thanks for that .... Will send you some sweets / candies


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

I mean everyone will get invite today or tomorrow. It is just a matter of time ... Until then enjoy the weather


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

Hi,

But you will get the invitation today...:fingerscrossed:






Furqan said:


> Cutoff for 263111 is 27-July, so I am expecting mine on OCT 23rd (Hopefully)


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> Sure , but there could be a delay from my side. Need to pick my daughter from day care during that time... This time it's on working days .
> Feeling tense !!! I am loosing the enthu for the PR slowly because its taking long long time in every step. But by the EOD this is how it is we have to live with it...
> Wish You All A Very Best Of Luck.



All the best @wolfskin.
I am worried abt mine.My number next to you.


----------



## kumar.shravan (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All , Wat r the chances of me getting an invite today ?


261111 - 189 (65 points) ACS Lodged 10th July, Result: 16th July; EOI Submitted - 2nd August ; Invitation - : Visa lodge - ??; CO - ??; Grant - ??;


----------



## mridul44 (Mar 24, 2015)

kumar.shravan said:


> Hi All , Wat r the chances of me getting an invite today ?
> 
> 
> 261111 - 189 (65 points) ACS Lodged 10th July, Result: 16th July; EOI Submitted - 2nd August ; Invitation - : Visa lodge - ??; CO - ??; Grant - ??;




You have a good chance for today.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

How many here with 262113 system administrator profile

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kumar.shravan (Sep 7, 2015)

mridul44 said:


> You have a good chance for today.


Thank u Mridul  , just keeping my :fingerscrossed: n hope all our prayers get answered !!!


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

*Worried as Visa Expiring Soon*

Do I Have any chance as submitted EOI on 2nd July as an Accountant with 60 Points (189) 

Do I have any chance this or next invitation? THanks

Please suggest everyone that would be greatly apprreicate.


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all my friends here,
All the best for today's result.
Well on another note I just happened to write this poetry..sometimes when we religiously follow a path to achieve something and when things doesn't work out ..all that's in the soul comes down through tears or in paper..i chose the latter this time for a change 

=================================

Canada, Australia or New Zealand,
I really don’t know where I’ll land,
God whip your magical wand,
For I wish to live in a far off Island.


You have indeed tested my patience
Why still doubt your own creations,
When there is everyone nearby,
What makes me think I can survive far by..


Love and relations that I always value,
Today it has become a concern to argue.
So I wish to only pursue,
My search for abroad which is ON and true.


Every day I get up with some hope, 
Only to realize that even today it has been a lope.
Someday I will get to cross the borders,
Carrying my kids on my shoulders.


I know by reading this you might feel sad,
So take out a pen and a writing pad.
Remember this old adage was said several times by my dad,
That A great future his little daughter definitely had!


Buddy, Life's all about ups and down,
For us to value the right and wrong.
Even in this I can hear a song,
“Come; I’m with you all along”


Cheers,
Vanitha


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi everyone, please help me with this! I got my EOI for visa 489 submitted in May and visa 189 in August, both are 70 points. Friends said I should withdraw EOI for visa 489, but I only suspended it?


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Kapeelkumar said:


> Do I Have any chance as submitted EOI on 2nd July as an Accountant with 60 Points (189)
> 
> Do I have any chance this or next invitation? THanks
> 
> Please suggest everyone that would be greatly apprreicate.


On my opinion, 60 point is not enough for an accountant to receive an invitation for 189 visa in 2015-2016 FY. I analyzed the dynamic of invitations, occupation ceiling and cut-off dates and decided to go for state nomination under 190 visa subclass.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Kapeelkumar said:


> Do I Have any chance as submitted EOI on 2nd July as an Accountant with 60 Points (189)
> 
> Do I have any chance this or next invitation? THanks
> 
> Please suggest everyone that would be greatly apprreicate.


Last time 60 pointers in accountants were invited was in 24 April 2015 round.
The cut off date was 23 March 2015.

There is a backlog of three moths in 60 pointers to clear to reach your date.
This financial year all three rounds were filled up by 60+ point accountants
And it got pro rata arrangement which was a mess in the september round with only 20 invites given to accountants.

Lot of expats changed assessment to Auditors in-order to escape pro rata setting
But auditors occupation has reached its ceiling


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

Did I do it right? Sorry for the incompleted question


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Minhi said:


> Hi everyone, please help me with this! I got my EOI for visa 489 submitted in May and visa 189 in August, both are 70 points. Friends said I should withdraw EOI for visa 489, but I only suspended it?


I think suspend means it's still there in their DB but it will not be considered for the invitation rounds, however, withdraw means taking it completely out of the skillselect. 

If you're no longer in need of 489, I'd say just withdraw it.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

All the best to all of you who are waiting for your invitations, you're only a few hours away!!


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

At what time do they send invites? I don't want to check mail for it every 5 minutes.


----------



## Abhi_2015 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I have submitted my EOI as Developer Programmer (261312) with 65 points for 189. 
ACS Applied: 18-Aug-2015 
ACS +ve : 27-Aug-2015 
PTE: L-73 R-70 S-66 W-70
EOI Submitted : 19-Sep-2015

What are my chances for Oct-09 round?


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

@gaurav.kushan Can you please share time of day when you received the invitation (IST if possible)


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vanitha said:


> Hi all my friends here,
> All the best for today's result.
> Well on another note I just happened to write this poetry..sometimes when we religiously follow a path to achieve something and when things doesn't work out ..all that's in the soul comes down through tears or in paper..i chose the latter this time for a change
> 
> ...


Hi,

Seeing the positive side of it, the pain has transformed you into a poet. 

I wish and pray you get the invite today. 

Best wishes..

Fell in love with the below lines

You have indeed tested my patience
Why still doubt your own creations,
When there is everyone nearby,
What makes me think I can survive far by


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

@Abhi_2015 As mentioned by others, you have very good chance of getting invitation in this round because of 65 points


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi, i am not sure what is your name but you will get it today... advance wishes...

Last round result:

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	9 May 2015 7.16 pm

You will be thru... *check your email 6:31 PM today. 12:01 AM AEST*

Regards, Karthick




wolfskin said:


> Sure , but there could be a delay from my side. Need to pick my daughter from day care during that time... This time it's on working days .
> Feeling tense !!! I am loosing the enthu for the PR slowly because its taking long long time in every step. But by the EOD this is how it is we have to live with it...
> Wish You All A Very Best Of Luck.


----------



## Abhi_2015 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks. I hope for the best.


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi All,
Wish you best of Luck. May we all get the desired invite. 
Hope to see all you nice folks in Australia and we can have a drink together.


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello All .. IAt what time can we expect 6.30 pm IST or 7 PM IST .. every minute is like a hour ..


----------



## bandaris (May 29, 2015)

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma



Added my name in the list...submitted EOI on 23/5/15 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

Vanitha said:


> Hi all my friends here,
> All the best for today's result.
> Well on another note I just happened to write this poetry..sometimes when we religiously follow a path to achieve something and when things doesn't work out ..all that's in the soul comes down through tears or in paper..i chose the latter this time for a change
> 
> ...



Great lines Vanitha, even i am inclined to write something after reading yours. With just 3 hours and the anxiousness increasing with each passing minute, unable to concentrate on anything with just close to 3 hours to go. Hopefully everyone gets their desired results.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

bandaris said:


> 261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> 261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
> 261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
> 261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
> ...


@bandaris: you must be worried.Mine EOI date is 22nd MAY2015.


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma



Added my name in the list...submitted EOI on 30/5/15


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

ndhal said:


> @bandaris: you must be worried.Mine EOI date is 22nd MAY2015.


Haha.. I see what you did there, diffusing tension.


----------



## Abhi_2015 (Jul 22, 2015)

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma

Added my record


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

I think suspend means it's still there in their DB but it will not be considered for the invitation rounds, however, withdraw means taking it completely out of the skillselect. 

If you're no longer in need of 489, I'd say just withdraw it.[/QUOTE]



Thanks for your advice. The reason I suspended EOI for visa 489 is that I haven't received any invitations. So just want to have a backup plan


----------



## promigrant (Sep 6, 2015)

That was an excellent and commendable poetry Vanitha!!! Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Best wishes to all of us for tomo..  
Pls update in this thread with the date applied, wen an invite is received..


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

The invite's are going to roll-out at 6.30pm today!!!


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Wishing best of luck for all people who are waiting for the invite !!!


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Guys please post in the forum whomever gets the invite and it will be helpful for us to predict next round invites.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

yes plz do so..im keeping my fingers crossed...mechanical guys, pl join...


----------



## Chris_jones_1988 (Aug 23, 2015)

Brickie waiting on invite!! 60 points fingers crossed

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Guys m gettining nervous as time is getting closer..... chances of 65 pointers in my code is high i guess? I submitted EOI yesterday... Hopeful n fingers crossed!!

Anyone with code 263111 waiting with 65 points?


----------



## Positive01 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Hopeful*

Good luck everyone...I hope our wait ends today atleast 
Sofware engineer...EOI- 28/05/2015 -189 - 60 points


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Guys m gettining nervous as time is getting closer..... chances of 65 pointers in my code is high i guess? I submitted EOI yesterday... Hopeful n fingers crossed!!

Anyone with code 263111 waiting with 65 points?


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Another One and half hour wait .. The clock seems to be running very slow


----------



## Shashi_1978 (Sep 7, 2015)

Add my name to the list aswell.

EOI Submitted Date: 24/09/2015 

ANZSCO : 261312

Points : 65

All the very best to people awaiting EOI responses.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Why one and half hour? 

Good luck guys! 
Mixed feelings of nervousness and excitement.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Can anybody please explain me what is pro-rata?. I have read about it I'm se.thread, but still unclear.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

It is mentioned on the given link
SkillSelect
go to current invitation round and click on 7 september 22015


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

My points have increased from 60 to 65 yesterday. With 1000 invites in Oct 9 round, I am not sure whether I should expect invite or not.


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma

Added my record....
Good luck to all...


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Im sure many from this list would have got their ITA, they should make an effort to delete their name from the list. 
I rem ABHAYKS got his ITA very next day, there would be many more of those sorts.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Mike95 said:


> It is mentioned on the given link
> SkillSelect
> go to current invitation round and click on 7 september 22015


Thank you Mike95.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Adding my name again 

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261312 70 08/10/2015 sandipgp
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


Keeping fingers crossed..


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> My points have increased from 60 to 65 yesterday. With 1000 invites in Oct 9 round, I am not sure whether I should expect invite or not.


It will be close.

I would guess no because around 1300 were invited with 65+ last round so if the same have applied this time round some 65+ will need to wait 2 weeks until next round.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi All 

I dont know whether this is right thread. But i have one query. 

In my EOI, My agent has added my 5 months UK trip separately. which means for my first employer EOI entry is this.. XYZ...From oct 2002 to July 2004(India). XYZ Jul 2004 -Dec 2004) (UK) XYZ Dec 2004 till Oct 2005(INDIA). She is insisting that i need Deputation from my employer stating that i worked from JUly to Dec in UK. Is it true. Does it need to be like this? What happens if i cant get that letter from that employer. My EXP considered for ACS is only from Oct 2008. Does that mean i need not worry or I have got myself in trouble i can not produce any letter.


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys..

Civil Engineer here... ANZSCO 233211

EOI submitted 15/08/2015 Updated: 18/08/15 with 60 points

Fingers crossed..

What are my chances??


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

AnTop said:


> On my opinion, 60 point is not enough for an accountant to receive an invitation for 189 visa in 2015-2016 FY. I analyzed the dynamic of invitations, occupation ceiling and cut-off dates and decided to go for state nomination under 190 visa subclass.


Thank you dear for making me understand.

I have submitted 190 as well on same date 2nd july but cant see any invitation yet.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Civil Engineer here... ANZSCO 233211
> 
> ...


I don't think you will get an invite
I wouldn't be surprised if only 65 and above got invites this round
For your sake though I hope I am wrong


----------



## iamgillu (Feb 8, 2015)

I am not expecting an invite in this round, but it will give a good idea on if I will make it before December second round, after which I will be disqualified. Good luck to everyone expecting invite for this round. 30 mins more to go.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## jacknguyen (Sep 7, 2015)

fingers crossed for everyone.....and of course including me


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

iamgillu said:


> I am not expecting an invite in this round, but it will give a good idea on if I will make it before December second round, after which I will be disqualified. Good luck to everyone expecting invite for this round. 30 mins more to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


You said 30 minutes. Does that mean the inviatation come out at 12:00 AM? 

Pardon my ignorance..


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

:fingerscrossed: 65 points 261313.. Desperately waiting for invite.. :boom:


----------



## iamgillu (Feb 8, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> You said 30 minutes. Does that mean the inviatation come out at 12:00 AM?
> 
> Pardon my ignorance..


Yes, I believe it starts at 12:00AM (GMT + 11)

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

lol... i have no idea why i am so eagerly waiting, altho I have no chance anyway.


----------



## Chris_jones_1988 (Aug 23, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> lol... i have no idea why i am so eagerly waiting, altho I have no chance anyway.


Me too mate, counting the minutes down but know i dont stand a chance . good luck to u thou

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> lol... i have no idea why i am so eagerly waiting, altho I have no chance anyway.


Good one!! Same here I'm so nervous for the other mates and knowing I have 0 chance this time.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Good one!! Same here I'm so nervous for the other mates and knowing I have 0 chance this time.


5 More min to go..............


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

All the best folks!!! Less than 3mins!!!


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

*awaiting*

few more mins to go guys! post your results...


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

just a minute guys!!!!


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Time has come...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

C'mon guys mark it now!


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

With in how much time mail will come, if selected?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Status: SUBMITTED


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Feels like New Years Eve.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

fkiddy12 said:


> With in how much time mail will come, if selected?


Don't wait for mail. Just login on skillselect.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

depends on your internet speed. somewhere within 15 mins it shud come


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> With in how much time mail will come, if selected?


give it atleast 5 minutes then your status will be changed from submitted to invited. 

NO email will be sent to you though.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

anyone got anyting?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Invited!!!!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Web site isn't slow makes me worried this time


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Got the invite.. Yipee, check skillselect account for the status.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Anybody? Please update here with occupation, DOE, and points.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

fkiddy12 said:


> Got the invite.. Yipee, check skillselect account for the status.


Please mark yourself red in the list and pass it on.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Narshah said:


> Invited!!!!


i told you man... you will get invited :thumb:


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Civil Engineer here... ANZSCO 233211
> 
> ...


In this round chances are less.
But in the next round you would surely get invitation


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

Invited!!


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ramsp said:


> 261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> 261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
> 261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
> 261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
> ...


No pass it on like this:
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/08/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

I am not been invited, that means 2613 did not reach June


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

guys my consultant told result is gonna come out 1 hour 10 mins later from now


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jeba said:


> I am not been invited, that means 2613 did not reach June


Don't worry 2 more weeks and you'll get yours.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

jeba said:


> I am not been invited, that means 2613 did not reach June


That was expected bro... Do worry... next round is there..


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

No Invitation Yet


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

wats the matter? are any mechanical engineers getting invited?


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Not invited. My eoi date was 30th may


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

I applied on 15 may with 60 points, 2613. No invite yet


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Not invited
Production Engineer 60 Points 28 July 

Maybe next round


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I also have no chance, but anyhow i am here  and waiting for the results )


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Any 60pointer got your invite.

261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh my, 15th of May no invite  That's really depressing now! I am guessing they lowered the 2613xx quota!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

@ wolfskin waiting for you...


----------



## newUser12 (Jun 15, 2015)

2613 27/5 60 points- no invite


----------



## kumar.shravan (Sep 7, 2015)

No Invite Yet !!!

261111 - 189 (65 points) ACS Lodged 10th July, Result: 16th July; EOI Submitted - 2nd August ; Invitation - : Visa lodge - ??; CO - ??; Grant - ??;


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Any 60pointer got your invite.
> 
> 261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
> 261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
> ...


Not invited yet


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Ff123 said:


> I applied on 15 may with 60 points, 2613. No invite yet


Too bad, It seems only 65 pointers got invited...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

spark92 said:


> Oh my, 15th of May no invite  That's really depressing now! I am guessing they lowered the 2613xx quota!


More waiting game then....


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> @ wolfskin waiting for you...




I applied on 15 May in 2631 with 60 points, no invite.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Guys i got the invitation


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

seems no invites for 60 pointers ..already 18 min gone.


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

263111 Computer Network and System engineer 31st/july 60 Points, not invited.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Looking at this graph now:
SkillSelect – 7 September 2015 round results

That's really showing a bit higher than 1000 for 60 points. I am guessing that they are actually completely filling 65 points so that they won't even fill the 2613xx pro-rata quota!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kumar.shravan said:


> No Invite Yet !!!
> 
> 261111 - 189 (65 points) ACS Lodged 10th July, Result: 16th July; EOI Submitted - 2nd August ; Invitation - : Visa lodge - ??; CO - ??; Grant - ??;



This time it will move till max 1st of August. 

Next invite round is yours mate.


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi friends,

Got the invite..saw in skillselect, didn't get email yet.
EOI submitted for Software Engineer with 70 pts on 26th Sep 2015.
I thank one and all for the wishes,prayes and for liking my poetry 

Thanks,
Vanitha


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Ff123 said:


> I applied on 15 May in 2631 with 60 points, no invite.


Are you 2631 or 2613?


----------



## Shashi_1978 (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys i got the invite : points 65 . All the best ANZSCO: 261312


----------



## ZIMBO FLAVOUR (Sep 29, 2015)

Hie guys. Just got my invite.


----------



## newUser12 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mike95 said:


> Guys i got the invitation



points? occup? eoi submitted date?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

hop11 said:


> 263111 Computer Network and System engineer 31st/may 60 Points, not invited.


Umm how can you not be invited in previous invitation? It's 27th of July. Are you sure you've done your application right?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Any 60 pointer got invited?


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

I hope my fellow expations to get their invite soon


----------



## meleng (Oct 8, 2015)

*Rajan*

14-May-2015 EOI - 60 point. No invitation yet..


----------



## Shashi_1978 (Sep 7, 2015)

Vanitha said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Got the invite..saw in skillselect, didn't get email yet.
> EOI submitted for Software Engineer with 70 pts on 26th Sep 2015.
> ...


All the best. I assume you got good scores in English.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

How is it possible?? Visa cut off is 27th July. You applied for 189 or 190?




hop11 said:


> 263111 Computer Network and System engineer 31st/july 60 Points, not invited.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> seems no invites for 60 pointers ..already 18 min gone.


True
No 60 pointers were invited (not many)
Both pro rata and other occupations

Non pro rata it did not move by one day
Cut off date was 27 July for september round

189 , 60 Points Production Engineer
EOI 28/07/2015 17:12:35
Not invited


----------



## Lizzie87 (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anyone know what time invites are sent, Sydney time? For October 9th invitation round?


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Congratulations to all who got the invite. Kindly create a new thread for the next step


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys who got the invite can you pelase update the tracker? So other guys would know what to expect?


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

ANy Accountant got invitation this time?


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

60 Pointersssss -> 261313 .. did anyone get the invite .. Did not hear from Anyone ..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lizzie87 said:


> Does anyone know what time invites are sent, Sydney time? For October 9th invitation round?


2pm London time. You should have received an e-mail by now or check skill-select.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Is it today, or I did not get the invite


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

jeba said:


> Are you 2631 or 2613?




2613, sorry


----------



## meleng (Oct 8, 2015)

2613, 14 may EOI, no invite yet


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

hop11 said:


> 263111 Computer Network and System engineer 31st/july 60 Points, not invited.



i cant believe this.... 263111 cutoff date for 60 pointers during last draw was 27 July.


that means the 60 pointer date hasn't moved ahead even for 3 days.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

wolfskin said:


> Is it today, or I did not get the invite


I think next round....


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> Is it today, or I did not get the invite


Feel sorry for you mate. No hope for 60 pointers this round.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Is it today, or I did not get the invite


Yes it is today and the invitation round is over


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Civil Engineer here... ANZSCO 233211
> 
> ...


Same here. ANZSCO 233211
EOI submitted 14/08/2015 Updated: 16/08/15 with 60 points. No invite


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

Got the invite


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> @ wolfskin waiting for you...


no invite 
status submitted


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Is it today, or I did not get the invite


Oh Mannnn .. I was waiting to hear from you .. This is really sad. Not even a single person with 60 points got the invite as of now  .. So I am doubtful for next round even


----------



## Lizzie87 (Sep 6, 2015)

Any accountants with 70 points get an invite? Do you get an email when invited?


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

I have not received Invite. Seems 2613 cutoff is 65 pointer.
The last known invite is 25 SEP 2015 with 65 pointers.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

jeba said:


> Feel sorry for you mate. No hope for 60 pointers this round.


Oh my god!! Looks like no invites for 60pointers. 

Am i seeing it right?


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi all,
Congrats to all who got invited. In Sep round 1300 invitation was given to 65+ pts, and it is more than a month now so we can expect that no 60 pointer will receive this round and may be some of the 65 pointers will not receive as well, as it is only 1000 invitation.

let's hope for the next round


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> Oh Mannnn .. I was waiting to hear from you .. This is really sad. Not even a single person with 60 points got the invite as of now  .. So I am doubtful for next round even


No the main reason is between the last one and this invite round there were 5 weeks. The next one will be only 2 weeks, so there won't be as many 65+ pointers.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

I was expecting atleast 10 days of backlog for 2613 ..seems no invite for 15th may. Now its very difficult to analyse the cutoff dates for 60 pointers. all 65 pointers got ? or anyone left?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

srisydney said:


> People with 70 and above points will definitely get invited
> Approx 350 invites in each of Aug and Sep rounds (my interpretation of the graphs,please correct me if wrong)
> 
> If the same trend is followed this round (only 1000 invites) it is going to be a major disappointment


Wow this round was a true shocker
Waiting game for another two weeks

Hope no surprises from DIBP

60 Point Production Engineer 
EOI Cutoff 28/07/2015 17:12:35
Not invited


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Lizzie87 said:


> Any accountants with 70 points get an invite? Do you get an email when invited?


Did you not get invited? Please let us know


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> I was expecting atleast 10 days of backlog for 2613 ..seems no invite for 15th may. Now its very difficult to analyse the cutoff dates for 60 pointers. all 65 pointers got ? or anyone left?


@jannayaksingh: what abt u?


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> I was expecting atleast 10 days of backlog for 2613 ..seems no invite for 15th may. Now its very difficult to analyse the cutoff dates for 60 pointers. all 65 pointers got ? or anyone left?


No Hope for 60 points this round. I have also not received the invite.
Seems 25 SEP with 65 might be the cut off.


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

Shashi_1978 said:


> All the best. I assume you got good scores in English.


Yes, 20 pts for English PTE-A


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

SO Here we go..

*261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261312 70 08/10/2015 sandipgp
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87*
261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi


Did anyone from the above list get Invite ????


----------



## paritoshkgupta (Jul 16, 2015)

I have 65 points for 189 for 261313 abd I did *not *received the ITA so 60 pointers can forget it unfortunately - effective date 1st oct


----------



## Lizzie87 (Sep 6, 2015)

No invite, I am an accountant with 70 points submitted mid August


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

*Electrical Engineer 60 points*

Guys

I'm electrical engineer 233311
with 60 points, invite not received.

in SEP, they mentioned cut off point is 60. so how I'm not invited?

any Thoughts?

Regards

Hany


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> 261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
> 261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
> 261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
> 261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
> ...


No mate. Even some of 65 pointers haven't got invite so no need to talk about 60 now


----------



## Kirkoven (Sep 7, 2015)

Invited
mechanical engineer
65 points


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Did you not get invited? Please let us know



You Have not been invited??


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Lizzie87 said:


> No invite, I am an accountant with 70 points submitted mid August


have you checked your status on skillselect?

It's unbelievable that an accountant with 70 points hasn't been invited in this round...unless the immigration department messed up everything again -.-'


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Where are the ICT BA's no post yet from anyone being invited??


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

jeba said:


> No mate. Even some of 65 pointers haven't got invite so no need to talk about 60 now


What Happened to this round .. may be this is due to 5 long weeks gap between the invitation rounds and may be very few invitations for 261313


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> 261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
> 261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
> 261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
> 261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
> ...


Did not get invite and no hopes in future to get invite (don't ask me why ?)


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

ICT BA, 65 points - NO INVITE 

What's happening folks -- all hope is getting lost now day by day....


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

any civil engineers??


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

jeba said:


> SO Here we go..
> 
> *261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> 261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
> ...


This seems to be the list. No 60 pointers invited and 65 pointers with 25th Sept. What is unclear is the total number of invites sent.


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Though did not expect invite this time .. by fallowing the trend thought that most of the 60 pointers from May would be cleared and I would be first in the queue for the next round but waiting still continuesssssssssssssss


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Something just doesn't seem to add up. How is it possible that NO ONE with 60 points was invited? I mean all the engineering professions, for example? Did they really use all the 1000 invites on applicants with 65+ points? Were there even that many applicants? I mean, even Accountants, one of the largest applicant groups, didn't get invites with 70 points. Truly peculiar.


----------



## WanderBug (Sep 20, 2015)

Got my invite yayyyy


----------



## Sydney2015 (Sep 7, 2015)

Lizzie87 said:


> No invite, I am an accountant with 70 points submitted mid August


ummmm, is this possible for another 20 invitees of accountants this round again?


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Umm how can you not be invited in previous invitation? It's 27th of July. Are you sure you've done your application right?


That was by mistake its 31st july


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Did not get invite and no hopes in future to get invite (don't ask me why ?)


i belive you will get invited in the next round!!! 

don't lose heart man, just 2 more weeks


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Is these invites only for 189/190 or 489 as well?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

zebust said:


> i cant believe this.... 263111 cutoff date for 60 pointers during last draw was 27 July.
> 
> 
> that means the 60 pointer date hasn't moved ahead even for 3 days.


Yes bro this is how it is, unbelieveable


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Did not get invite and no hopes in future to get invite (don't ask me why ?)


Feeling very bad for you friend. I had a lot of expectations on your invite this time.

It's sick but don't lose hope mate!!


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

My application was updated automatically yesterday to 65 points (because my work exp exceeded 5 years) and my ANZSCO code is 261313. I have not got invite.


----------



## lyricz (Oct 6, 2015)

Will there be an updated 9th round report on the immi website by the end of day?


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

hop11 said:


> Yes bro this is how it is, unbelieveable




hmmm....very strange.... but i am pretty sure you will get invited next round... it seems like this round has been consumed all by 65 pointers....


----------



## Abhi_2015 (Jul 22, 2015)

Invited!! : points 65 . 261312 
Somebody already marked my name in RED. 

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

*Oct 9...*

Electrical engineer .....
EOI date - 5th August
Pts - 60...

No invite !!...

Can anyone please tell us ...when we might get invited ??..


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Havent got invited.65 points ICT Business Analyst submitted EOI on 27th july 2015


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

65 pointers, stop your submissions for one month!


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

lyricz said:


> Will there be an updated 9th round report on the immi website by the end of day?


It's most likely you'll have to wait for few days to get the report.


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

even i am waiting for next round with 60 pts(263111)


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

Guys,
To all who got invited :: BIG Congrats. 
To those who will be invited next time :: Its just a matter of time, you sure will be invited. 

Keep the faith and keep smiling. Invite is waiting for you all. 
Cheers !!!


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Still lot of 65 pointers left since 25 sept... It seems no luck for 60 pointers even in next round . Vert hard time for 60 pointers overall . 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

zebust said:


> hmmm....very strange.... but i am pretty sure you will get invited next round... it seems like this round has been consumed all by 65 pointers....


Yes, i am hopeful to get it in next round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Did not get the invite..the wait is on for 23rd October now


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

That is quite a shock, but it is not just 2613 people, even there are normal non pro-rated 60 pointers did not get invited this round also. Seems 1000 invites are quite small compared to 5 weeks of wait. Next round will be better as it is only 2 weeks until then.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

All those invted please update your statuses in the table, at least we will have a clearer picture.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Kapeelkumar said:


> You Have not been invited??


I'll have to wait till morning and ask my agent. But if somebody with 70 points didnt get it, there is know way I would have got it either.


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

dannyduke said:


> That is quite a shock, but it is not just 2613 people, even there are normal non pro-rated 60 pointers did not get invited this round also. Seems 1000 invites are quite small compared to 5 weeks of wait. Next round will be better as it is only 2 weeks until then.


Hope So


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Lizzie87 said:


> No invite, I am an accountant with 70 points submitted mid August


Have you signed in to your account to check if the status has updated, because many a times the email doesn't come through quickly enough.

please reply with quote. thanks


----------



## divakerj (Apr 6, 2015)

I got the invite....but its hard to believe that all 65 pointer's did not get the invite....hope for the best in the next round guys :fingerscrossed:


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> My application was updated automatically yesterday to 65 points (because my work exp exceeded 5 years) and my ANZSCO code is 261313. I have not got invite.


You will get in next round mate. This time it is very disappointing for 261313.
Cut off known so far is 25 SEP with 65 points. It indicates no 60 pointers have got an invite. 
Tough luck this time. All the Best for next round.


----------



## mridul44 (Mar 24, 2015)

Just got Invitation. Hopefully, I will apply within 2 days.


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

lectrical engineer .....
EOI date - 5th August
Pts - 60...

No invite !!...
Can anyone please tell us ...when we might get invited ??..


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Got Invited.. 
261313 --70 points


----------



## palducente (Jul 21, 2015)

accountant 70 points submitted 10september. i did not get invite. any 70 pointers from accountant who got invite ? when was submitted date?


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Is these invites only for 189/190 or 489 as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I submitted EOI for visa 189 and 489, no invitation until now


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

ICT BA with 65 points, EOI submitted 6/8 -- no invite!


----------



## liloreokid (Oct 4, 2015)

Accountant with 70 points Date of effect: 4/10/2015.. No invitation


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

I got invited, guys lets try and update this post by segregating the names under the following section so that we can get an estimate of how many people got invited

*Invited*
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
--------
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261312 70 08/10/2015 sandipgp
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Guys this is quite shocking that for 2613 - no 60 Pointers got invite even 65 Pointer Sep is not cleared.

For 65 Pointers Last invite I saw on this thread is 25/Sep/2015 + 2 days more (27/Sep/2015).

As per my personal assumption. there was around 1000 invites for 2613 Job code for today's round. So till Last Invitation date (7/Sep/2015) all 65 pointers was cleared. So If we calculate from 8/Sep/2015. 65 Pointers or more would have submitted EOI from that day. Assuming that till 27//Sep/2015 65 Pointers queue is cleared (I know we dont have any prof as of now but Lets assume because We have 1 person who got invite on 25/Sep/2015). No of Days from 8/Sep/2015 to 27/Sep/2015 = 20 Days 
Total Number of Invites for today is 1000.

So if we calculate Average EOI Submitted between 8/Sep//2015 to 27/Sep/2015 around 50 EOI per day (Who all are invited ).

This is my Personal assumption. Please give your comments also


Thanks
Rohan


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Invited
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261312 70 08/10/2015 sandipgp

Added my name..


----------



## mp71240 (Jun 13, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Invited
> 261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
> 261312 70 08/10/2015 sandipgp
> 
> Added my name..


Congratulations Buddy!! All the best.


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Invited
> 261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
> 261312 70 08/10/2015 sandipgp
> 
> Added my name..


Sandeep,

please maintain the entire list so that everyone can update.
Thnx
Ashu


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

Invited
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261312 70 08/10/2015 sandipgp

--------
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## mp71240 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi ,

I think ,those who are having 60 points would have to wait infinite time.
Very disappointed by hearing this.

Hard luck !!! i must say.


----------



## Achu (May 28, 2015)

Added my name 


Invited
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261312 70 08/10/2015 sandipgp

--------
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
_261313 65 30/09/2015 Achu_
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Added My name

Invited
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261312 70 08/10/2015 sandipgp

--------
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
_261313 65 30/09/2015 Achu_
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 04/072015 ashwin.nooli
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shah Zaib (Dec 30, 2013)

*Mechanical Engineer*

60 Points Mechanical Engineer 233512.
EOI Lodged on 13th Aug 2015. 
Have to wait till tomorrow morning to contact my immigration consultant.
Any mechanical engineer who got invite with 60 points this round.


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

umairyc said:


> I'll have to wait till morning and ask my agent. But if somebody with 70 points didnt get it, there is know way I would have got it either.


if you don't mind me asking, who is your agent/consultant?


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

Shah Zaib said:


> 60 Points Mechanical Engineer 233512.
> EOI Lodged on 13th Aug 2015.
> Have to wait till tomorrow morning to contact my immigration consultant.
> Any mechanical engineer who got invite with 60 points this round.


can i ask you the same question i.e. who is your consultant?


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

It's a shocker of a round.. I really didn't expect this and it's creating hopeless situation for 60 pointers. 

Eoi submitted 60 points 261313(189)on 24 th June.

..Sriman


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Information for Accountants

Found the following information from the blog of an Australian consultant:

DIBPs reply to why ONLY 20 invites were given for Accountants in September rather than the normal 210 ...
"...The occupation group of Accountants (ANZSCO code 2211) is subject to pro rata arrangements that can vary with each invitation round based on a number of factors. We are unable to advise what the pro rata amount will be for future invitation rounds."


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

Lets add the names on top of the section and then remove that from the below list.

[Invited]
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
261312 70 08/10/2015 sandipgp
261313 65 30/09/2015 Achu
[/Invited]
--------------------------------
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma

-Ashu


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Shah Zaib said:


> 60 Points Mechanical Engineer 233512.
> EOI Lodged on 13th Aug 2015.
> Have to wait till tomorrow morning to contact my immigration consultant.
> Any mechanical engineer who got invite with 60 points this round.


I really doubt buddy...
EOI 5th august 60 pts ...no invite


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Congrats to all the people who got invited !! Best of Luck


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Wow this round was a true shocker
> Waiting game for another two weeks
> 
> Hope no surprises from DIBP
> ...


Oh ..which means -- 60 pointers have not even moved by a day !!
very sad !!....
I suppose last date cut off for 60 pointers is 25th july...


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Is it actually realistic that they gave out 1000 invites and not even all the 65 pointers got cleared? I mean, accountants, a major occupation group, was not even considered. Such a shocker.


----------



## Shah Zaib (Dec 30, 2013)

Vinvid said:


> I really doubt buddy...
> EOI 5th august 60 pts ...no invite


Then what are the chances for next round. Waiting since 13 Aug. Seems like there are a lot of 65 pointers this year.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

Guys, don't panick, every time they switch their rules, it will be like this. Same as the start of the financial year in July, only 65 is invited, then after a few months, it is back to normal and 60 is invited.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

its seems EOI pick up is becoming famous for being unpredictable . I submitted by EOI on July 4th 60 points 261311 and I expected that atleast 15 days back log of 60 pointers will be cleared i.e., till May 25th. But its really disappointing and again a long wait for 60 pointers.

Let's see how it goes for the next round.


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Any 60 pointer ??...who got invited ..???

This info would help plz ..


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

eashu007 said:


> I got invited, guys lets try and update this post by segregating the names under the following section so that we can get an estimate of how many people got invited
> 
> *Invited*
> 261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
> ...



I don't understand one thing here: many people with 70 to 80 pointers,they didn't get invitation. Is there something wrong?


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> I don't understand one thing here: many people with 70 to 80 pointers,they didn't get invitation. Is there something wrong?


Few of them.like me have got invite.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

sandipgp said:


> Few of them.like me have got invite.


It is straight forward. Without clearing 80 and 75 points it is not possible to get 70 invites. So that means they would have got invite. Or, invitation is not yet complete?


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Lizzie87 said:


> No invite, I am an accountant with 70 points submitted mid August


This is really strange, how is it possible that someone with 70 points hasn't been invited.


----------



## liloreokid (Oct 4, 2015)

It kinda sounds like no accountants were invited this round..


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

I got invited too. Please kick me off the list

Invited
261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
261312 75 21/09/2015 Ashu(eashu007)
--------

261313 75 20/09/2015 WanderBug
261313 70 26/09/2015 Vanitha
261312 70 08/10/2015 sandipgp
261313 65 18/09/2015 fkiddy12
261312 65 19/09/2015 Abhi_2015
261313 65 25/09/2015 Jadu87
261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

liloreokid said:


> It kinda sounds like no accountants were invited this round..


ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.

these 3 groups r invited on pro rate basis..
so chances r slim ...and slow...


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

Let's wait to see the report which will be published in the next few days.
I really confuse that from 7 Sep to 8 Oct, there are as many of 65+ point submission. This round they probably invite 210 people, is that true if there is a huge number of 65+ persons for this round.

So unbelievable, right, let's wait to the report when it comes out. If this is real, there is a problem for 60 pointers, since I can see a candidate who submitted at the end of Sept still did not receive the invitation.

Keep fingers cross next time.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

I think it is quite logical. From 7th of September to now is almost 5 weeks, which is slightly more than a month. Previously, for such a long gap, they give 2300 invites for every month(4-5 weeks). Now, for this round, 5 weeks they only gave out 1000 invites, of course only 65 pointers will be selected. From now on they have 2 invitation rounds per month, which means the gap between every round is max 2-3 weeks, thing will get back to normal. It just the switch from 1 round per month to twice per month that cause this issue.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Vinvid said:


> lectrical engineer .....
> EOI date - 5th August
> Pts - 60...
> 
> ...


Hey, You'll definitely get invited in the 23rd Oct round buddy .....


----------



## asifzia (Sep 14, 2015)

Submitted eoi accounting with 65 on 4th of October. Do you guyz have any idea tht should i receive invitation?!


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> I think it is quite logical. From 7th of September to now is almost 5 weeks, which is slightly more than a month. Previously, for such a long gap, they give 2300 invites for every month(4-5 weeks). Now, for this round, 5 weeks they only gave out 1000 invites, of course only 65 pointers will be selected. From now on they have 2 invitation rounds per month, which means the gap between every round is max 2-3 weeks, thing will get back to normal. It just the switch from 1 round per month to twice per month that cause this issue.


@osteo....totally agree with your comments .
Your analysis makes sense ..
So basically 65+ ppl would be less in count (23 oct round)and the 60 pointers would get their chance ..
lets hope for the best...


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> @jannayaksingh: what abt u?


No mate.. will have to wait till oct 23 now


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Vinvid said:


> Any 60 pointer ??...who got invited ..???
> 
> This info would help plz ..


There were not any invitations for 60 pointers in this round, the reason being the gap of 5 weeks between the previous and the current round. Hopefully there will be invitations for 60 pointers in the 23rd Oct round because the gap between the current and next round will be only 2 weeks


----------



## palducente (Jul 21, 2015)

what is going on with accountant category? 70 points with eoi mid august not invited.... are they kicking out accountants out of the picture?


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

palducente said:


> what is going on with accountant category? 70 points with eoi mid august not invited.... are they kicking out accountants out of the picture?


Accountants r on pro rate basis ...... so number of invites vary....


----------



## asifzia (Sep 14, 2015)

Its look like thr is no luck for accountant with 65. While some ppl have 70 and still dont receive invitation, which means 65 like me there is no hope ?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Guys,

Could not understand what is happening with skill select.

It was going steady still September round, now they have changed to twice a month rounds, and its like they are looking only for 65+ to get invited.

If the trend goes like this, I might get invited in February.

September round gave me a lot of hope, that i stopped trying PTE, though now i have already written 3 times to get 20,but could get only 10 points .Now i do not have any other choice to write PTE, if i want to get invitation.

I am really scared losing 5 points of my age in 2016.

Lost all hopes and


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

indergreat said:


> There were not any invitations for 60 pointers in this round, the reason being the gap of 5 weeks between the previous and the current round. Hopefully there will be invitations for 60 pointers in the 23rd Oct round because the gap between the current and next round will be only 2 weeks


I beg to differ your analysis mate,

09/10/2015 eoicutoff till 25/09/2015 (total days : 07/09/2015 to 25/09/2015-18)
23/10/2015- app-20 days from 25th sep ie 14/10/2015
06/11/2015 -app-20days-03/11/2015

all the above will cover only 65+pointers, may be in dece 60pointer will get invite that too may be till may25 app.

It is really frustrating...
its like they are reaping only 65+ from the pool.


----------



## asifzia (Sep 14, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Could not understand what is happening with skill select.
> 
> ...


You are right


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Guys please respond dying to see some posts that proves my view wrong


----------



## asifzia (Sep 14, 2015)

3 of my frnds have 70 in accounting and submitted on mid sep but nobody has received invitation.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

indergreat said:


> There were not any invitations for 60 pointers in this round, the reason being the gap of 5 weeks between the previous and the current round. Hopefully there will be invitations for 60 pointers in the 23rd Oct round because the gap between the current and next round will be only 2 weeks


I hope DIBP is not doing the invite arrangement intentionally , once they widen the invite window gap, alternatively next time they narrow it down 
Feels like I am watching a horror movie


----------



## asifzia (Sep 14, 2015)

I think who has 70+ received invitation from accounting


----------



## Lizzie87 (Sep 6, 2015)

Lizzie87 said:


> No invite, I am an accountant with 70 points submitted mid August


I have logged in, no invite. Have any accountants with 70 points for an invite?


----------



## Lizzie87 (Sep 6, 2015)

asifzia said:


> I think who has 70+ received invitation from accounting


I have 70 and not received an invite for accounting so maybe 75 points only?


----------



## Lizzie87 (Sep 6, 2015)

palducente said:


> what is going on with accountant category? 70 points with eoi mid august not invited.... are they kicking out accountants out of the picture?


I am in the same position as you, submitted mid August and have 70, no invite and wondering the same!!


----------



## asifzia (Sep 14, 2015)

Lizzie87 said:


> Lizzie87 said:
> 
> 
> > No invite, I am an accountant with 70 points submitted mid August
> ...


Iv submitted 4 Oct but no luck. Even my frmds applied with 70 in mid sep no luck as well.


----------



## asifzia (Sep 14, 2015)

Now we need 75. Trends look like this way. Whz wrng with ths DIBP?


----------



## Lizzie87 (Sep 6, 2015)

palducente said:


> accountant 70 points submitted 10september. i did not get invite. any 70 pointers from accountant who got invite ? when was submitted date?


I'm an accountant with 70 points, submitted mid aug and no invite


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

arun32 said:


> I beg to differ your analysis mate,
> 
> 09/10/2015 eoicutoff till 25/09/2015 (total days : 07/09/2015 to 25/09/2015-18)
> 23/10/2015- app-20 days from 25th sep ie 14/10/2015
> ...



Hi Friends,

Any thoughtss...


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

No matter what calculation we all do DIBP proves it all wrong on the invite day. It has become a wait and watch game now... I am too lazy to sit for another PTE or IELTS exam to increase my points, and thats the best solution at present looks like. DIPB is doing tricks this time , may be next FY they will keep 65 as minimum points. Feels like not my cup of tea any more this PR journey , very disappointing


----------



## AusLet (Sep 6, 2015)

Lizzie87 said:


> I'm an accountant with 70 points, submitted mid aug and no invite


Hi there, could you please tell us the exact date of your EOI? The last time they invited up to 6th August 20 people. So maybe this time is the same? I submitted 31st August.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> No matter what calculation we all do DIBP proves it all wrong on the invite day. It has become a wait and watch game now... I am too lazy to sit for another PTE or IELTS exam to increase my points, and thats the best solution at present looks like. DIPB is doing tricks this time , may be next FY they will keep 65 as minimum points. Feels like not my cup of tea any more this PR journey , very disappointing


we are on the same boat Wolfskin


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> No matter what calculation we all do DIBP proves it all wrong on the invite day. It has become a wait and watch game now... I am too lazy to sit for another PTE or IELTS exam to increase my points, and thats the best solution at present looks like. DIPB is doing tricks this time , may be next FY they will keep 65 as minimum points. Feels like not my cup of tea any more this PR journey , very disappointing



Its like DIBP is raising our hope and dropping us steep down...

Not only 189, even NSW is inviting only 70+ people and they are keeping us completely in dark.Out of 4000 invitations they just have completed less than 500 

We are just looking for a quality life for us and our family and ready to work as hard as we could , and we have reached this position after years of education, hardwork, patience, sleppless nights and too many sacrifices

DIBP should realize they are dealing with real life humans not just numbers shoowing in their data analysis , its a humble request.....


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

arun32 said:


> I beg to differ your analysis mate,
> 
> 09/10/2015 eoicutoff till 25/09/2015 (total days : 07/09/2015 to 25/09/2015-18)
> 23/10/2015- app-20 days from 25th sep ie 14/10/2015
> ...


I just cant understand your calculation buddy, this calculation is for *non pro rata* occupations

1) *7/09/2015* EOI cuttoff was *27/7/2015* (Total Days - 20, 2300 invites, approx 1280 for 65+, approx 1120 for 60)
2) *9/10/2015* read on forum that someone applied on 7/10 with 65 points and got invited, no invites for 60 pointers out of 1000, means only 2 days of 65+ pointers left for 23 Oct round
3) *23 Oct* - 65+ pointers will be 16 days, so out of 1000, 60 pointer backlog should move to 09/08 roughly 9-10 days


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

indergreat said:


> I just cant understand your calculation buddy, this calculation is for *non pro rata* occupations
> 
> 1) *7/09/2015* EOI cuttoff was *27/7/2015* (Total Days - 20, 2300 invites, approx 1280 for 65+, approx 1120 for 60)
> 2) *9/10/2015* read on forum that someone applied on *7/10 with 65 points* and got invited, no invites for 60 pointers out of 1000, means only 2 days of 65+ pointers left for 23 Oct round
> 3) *23 Oct* - 65+ pointers will be 16 days, so out of 1000, 60 pointer backlog should move to 09/08 roughly 9-10 days



7/10 with 65 points: I dont think this is correct for 261313. srikanth.peddi with 29/sep with 65 popints didnt get


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> 7/10 with 65 points: I dont think this is correct for 261313. srikanth.peddi with 29/sep with 65 popints didnt get


These calculation are for NON PRO RATA occupations, the guy who got 7/10 with 65 was from 263111 occupation group


----------



## Lizzie87 (Sep 6, 2015)

AusLet said:


> Lizzie87 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an accountant with 70 points, submitted mid aug and no invite
> ...


I submitted 16th August. Ah ok that's good news so hopefully we are not far off, even though inviting 20 people is ridiculous. Where do you find out that 20 people were invited? I can never find stats for accountants


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lizzie87 said:


> I submitted 16th August. Ah ok that's good news so hopefully we are not far off, even though inviting 20 people is ridiculous. Where do you find out that 20 people were invited? I can never find stats for accountants


Hey guys,

I wish everyone gets the invite pretty soon.

I am new to this thread, I read all the comments here, great calculations.
Could someone tell me about 262113, Systems Administrator please?

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## AusLet (Sep 6, 2015)

Lizzie87 said:


> I submitted 16th August. Ah ok that's good news so hopefully we are not far off, even though inviting 20 people is ridiculous. Where do you find out that 20 people were invited? I can never find stats for accountants


The ceiling for accountant was updated from 420 to 440 after September round, so that's 20 invites, also the latest EOI of september round was 6th August 70 points and the August round was 4th August. So essentially, during 2 days there are 20 applications with 70 points and above. Those ones got invited.


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys, this October thread has already become so long (91 pages!!).. good to know we are a big bunch all waiting for our invitations and uniting here in the forum every month.. but the problem is 91 pages is hard to read to find specific info.. any electronic engineer 233411 out there waiting?

I am electronic engineer 233411, submitted EOI Aug 18, 60 points.. what do you think the chances are? I am not hopeful for the 9th Oct round, but may be the 23 Oct round..?


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

scrollmeout said:


> Hi Nolan, I also submitted my EOI for 233411 (60 points). It's a pity DIBP doesn't disclose the date of effect for all occupations in each round. One would have been able to estimate likely invitation dates


Hey, I see a few electronic engineer here.. nolan's signature tells he is 13/08 with 60 points, how about you mate? Mine is also 60 points, submitted on 17/08.. I am crossing my finger but not too hopeful for the Oct 9 round.. but may be the 23 Oct round we will be lucky?


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey all, just got home from work and caught up on the posts from today. Have to concur with Arun right now - we are human beings with hopes and dreams and DIBP are just making it up as they go along right now. Feels like they are really messing people around!

I saw the message from DIBP to Accountants - pro rata figures will change each round blah blah blah... but there seems to be no logic here! What is so wrong with just inviting the correct number per round to remain on track throughout the year?! If they need some help with the maths, I'll volunteer!!

Looks like two awful rounds for accountants in a row now - I thought September was a fluke but seriously worried that something else is going on they aren't telling us.

Realise we are all frustrated, all in the same boat and no amount of complaining will change things but just had to get it off my chest to a forum of sympathisers!! 

So now we just keep waiting and hope 23rd October is a better round!... Best of luck to all!


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> Hey all, just got home from work and caught up on the posts from today. Have to concur with Arun right now - we are human beings with hopes and dreams and DIBP are just making it up as they go along right now. Feels like they are really messing people around!
> 
> I saw the message from DIBP to Accountants - pro rata figures will change each round blah blah blah... but there seems to be no logic here! What is so wrong with just inviting the correct number per round to remain on track throughout the year?! If they need some help with the maths, I'll volunteer!!
> 
> ...


Yes Jen, I agree with you, i wish there was a way to sign a petition or something. They are not understanding it. I mean yes the numbers will change but not from 120 to 20/30.. Its such a massive difference. And what are they going to do with all the left over quota anyways.. This thing makes everyone stressed in the family, but they wont care...


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

indergreat said:


> I just cant understand your calculation buddy, this calculation is for *non pro rata* occupations
> 
> 1) *7/09/2015* EOI cuttoff was *27/7/2015* (Total Days - 20, 2300 invites, approx 1280 for 65+, approx 1120 for 60)
> 2) *9/10/2015* read on forum that someone applied on 7/10 with 65 points and got invited, no invites for 60 pointers out of 1000, means only 2 days of 65+ pointers left for 23 Oct round
> 3) *23 Oct* - 65+ pointers will be 16 days, so out of 1000, 60 pointer backlog should move to 09/08 roughly 9-10 days


By the looks of it, slim hopes for 23rd OCT round. I need to start building expectation for 6th Nov round. (I hope that would be the date for Nov)
or may be option2 by getting 5 more points for my partner and get straight invite in the very next round.


----------



## Lizzie87 (Sep 6, 2015)

That sucks, a whole month later and only 2 days ahead but hopefully they will decide to go back to a couple of hundred accountants each round going forward! Thanks for letting me know about the August and September invites! That explains a few things as I was getting very confused!


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Hey, I see a few electronic engineer here.. nolan's signature tells he is 13/08 with 60 points, how about you mate? Mine is also 60 points, submitted on 17/08.. I am crossing my finger but not too hopeful for the Oct 9 round.. but may be the 23 Oct round we will be lucky?


I'm a few days behind you mate. 22nd August...keeping hope alive for the next round:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Why only 1000 invites per round?
Last year when there was 2 invites cycle each time there was 1250 application invited


----------



## beebobobee (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant with 65 points.
189 submitted on 5th October, 2015
190 submitted on 6th October, 2015
No invitations yet.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

261313 guys

I think they would have invited only 123 ppl this round for 261313 to make it as per pro rate arrangement.

Monthly invitation round would clear 447. i.e (447*12 = 5364)
since it is converted twice everymonth 223.5 * 24 rounds. ideally oct 9 would be 7 th round . So 223.5*7 = 1564.5

last three rounds they invited 1441.

So 1564.5- 1441 = 123 invites on oct 9 th round.


Hopefully the next round send 223. invites on oct 23rd  
Whats other think about this?
this would be cleared when they declare the 9th oct report


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for October 2015 round.&lt;==*



Abhayks said:


> I got invited too. Please kick me off the list
> 
> Invited
> 261313 80 24/09/2015 Abhayks
> ...






Sent from my iPhone


----------



## CaptainT (Sep 23, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Did you not get invited? Please let us know


Same boat with 65 points, accountant, EOI 15/9/15. Just wondering what time they will release the invitation in Australia.

Thank you


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

dhijaj said:


> 261313 guys
> 
> I think they would have invited only 123 ppl this round for 261313 to make it as per pro rate arrangement.
> 
> ...


I don't think this round they reached pro rata. IMO they just run out of first 1000 before pro rata.


----------



## CaptainT (Sep 23, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Information for Accountants
> 
> Found the following information from the blog of an Australian consultant:
> 
> ...


Does it mean, even applicants with 70 points wont secure their invitation in October round?


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

What is the cutoff for 2613 job code today? Also i submitted my EOI on the 6th of Jul with 60 points when can I expect an invite?


----------



## CaptainT (Sep 23, 2015)

****! Me on the same boat. Need an explanation from the Immi Dep.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi all ,
I filed my application on 4/September, under 26311, only 60 points, seems hopeless now. 

I am very upset now. Feel so depressed.

Thanks all for ur valuable information.


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Did anyone get invited this round?

I have submitted my EOI (2611) with 65 points on 22-AUG-2015 and waiting for invitation.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Cut off could be around 27th sept for 65 pointers and 9th may for 60 pointers (2613). Unfortunate thing is there are 223 with 65+ points in just 20 days( 7th sept to 27th sept) . It means on avg -11 per day. Next round would on 23rd oct . So another 27 days backlog of 65+ pointers. It clearly shows no way for 60 pointers in oct. there is no use to setup ur expectations. Sorry for disappointment. But thats the fact. Donot want to put-up false expectation like this round. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

The way DIBP has operated these past months, it seems there is less and less point in making any predictions, unless you are OK with being disappointed later on. I feel there will be changes and news ahead of us, which we will hear about when it is due time.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

spark92 said:


> I don't think this round they reached pro rata. IMO they just run out of first 1000 before pro rata.



Also, next month 2 rounds will be more than 1000 i think. Last year by this time , every fortnight they sent 1250 invites.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> Cut off could be around 27th sept for 65 pointers and 9th may for 60 pointers (2613). Unfortunate thing is there are 223 with 65+ points in just 20 days( 7th sept to 27th sept) . It means on avg -11 per day. Next round would on 23rd oct . So another 27 days backlog of 65+ pointers. It clearly shows no way for 60 pointers in oct. there is no use to setup ur expectations. Sorry for disappointment. But thats the fact. Donot want to put-up false expectation like this round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


How do you know they invited 223 people for 2613 occupations?


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

Do they send invites throughout the day? i mean the invites for today should we expect it now or its already finished?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

This is the latest list that we have for next round.

261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

CaptainT said:


> Does it mean, even applicants with 70 points wont secure their invitation in October round?


Same issue man, my eoi is 6th sep , 70 points,, but someone has 70 points 16 august eoi still no invitation. i think last nights round they did not invite more than 10-15 .. which is cruel..


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

rohitjaggi said:


> Do they send invites throughout the day? i mean the invites for today should we expect it now or its already finished?


It is over mate. They invite 12.00a.m AEST time. You will get invite withing 15mins if you are invited otherwise better luck next time.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

jeba said:


> How do you know they invited 223 people for 2613 occupations?



As per pro rate basis... This round should be allocated 223 unless they increased exceptionally . But no chance as not many were invited . If it is more, then it would be more worst .


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> As per pro rate basis... This round should be allocated 223 unless they increased exceptionally . But no chance as not many were invited . If it is more, then it would be more worst .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


It could be less since they invited more than they supposed to in Sep 7 round.


----------



## CaptainT (Sep 23, 2015)

Tired said:


> Same issue man, my eoi is 6th sep , 70 points,, but someone has 70 points 16 august eoi still no invitation. i think last nights round they did not invite more than 10-15 .. which is cruel..


This is ridiculous, can we do something? Should all accountants sign a letter or something to ask for an explanation and a solution? Anyone have the experience in this?

Are they trying to make money from us, many of us will have visa to be due soon. What is the point of keeping people with higher points to wait. I am so frustrating about this.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> As per pro rate basis... This round should be allocated 223 unless they increased exceptionally . But no chance as not many were invited . If it is more, then it would be more worst .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


261313 guys

I think they would have invited only 123 ppl this round for 261313 to make it as per pro rate arrangement.

Monthly invitation round would clear 447. i.e (447*12 = 5364)
since it is converted twice everymonth 223.5 * 24 rounds. ideally oct 9 would be 7 th round . So 223.5*7 = 1564.5

last three rounds they invited 1441.

So 1564.5- 1441 = 123 invites on oct 9 th round.


Hopefully the next round send 223. invites on oct 23rd
Whats other think about this?
this would be cleared when they declare the 9th oct report


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

CaptainT said:


> This is ridiculous, can we do something? Should all accountants sign a letter or something to ask for an explanation and a solution? Anyone have the experience in this?
> 
> Are they trying to make money from us, many of us will have visa to be due soon. What is the point of keeping people with higher points to wait. I am so frustrating about this.


Very same feeling bro... 70 is a high point.. i wish we could do something about it.. its like we are some kind of beggers looking for them to give us something and its their wish when they want to.. My visa expires next month bro.. and i know most of the people are near.. its really ignorant of them to not explain why... atleast invited 50 per round thats should be the minimum .. what is 10-15? :boxing:


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> 261313 guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope they never decrease the invites as they are holding huge backlog. They might adjust those extra 100 in last round. If they are overloaded with more visa lodgements due to extra invites last month , then there is a chance. Lets see the results soon on the site.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## CaptainT (Sep 23, 2015)

Tired said:


> Very same feeling bro... 70 is a high point.. i wish we could do something about it.. its like we are some kind of beggers looking for them to give us something and its their wish when they want to.. My visa expires next month bro.. and i know most of the people are near.. its really ignorant of them to not explain why... atleast invited 50 per round thats should be the minimum .. what is 10-15? :boxing:


I am thinking of sending our complain to the Immigration department. 

Should we consider, 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback

If many accountants do the same thing, they cant just ignore.
Holy crap :yell::yell::yell::yell::yell::yell::yell:


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

09 Oct 2015

Dear xxx

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application

I got it !!!


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

kamikaze87 said:


> 09 Oct 2015
> 
> Dear xxx
> 
> ...




Did you just get it now ?


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

CaptainT said:


> I am thinking of sending our complain to the Immigration department.
> 
> Should we consider,
> 
> ...


I am in for it.. it has to be on huge scale.. like may be 500 complaints or something, otherwise they wont care, they wont care anyways man


----------



## CaptainT (Sep 23, 2015)

Tired said:


> I am in for it.. it has to be on huge scale.. like may be 500 complaints or something, otherwise they wont care, they wont care anyways man


Ok. Lets send an email.


----------



## Lucky1007 (Aug 2, 2015)

I sumbited EOI with 60 points as mining engineer on 28/07/2015, I have not got invitation. Does anyone know it? Cheers


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I do not think sending negative feedback will be very helpful. After all, being able to apply for a skilled visa or PR is not anyone's obligation but a privilege, and the outcome is not something you should take for granted. I understand the frustration of Accountants, but believe me, every other occupation feels the same way. In the past, Accountants have enjoyed the privilege of receiving the largest number of invites, possibly more than all engineering professions combined. It is inevitable that it can't keep on going at the same pace forever. Just sit back and wait a little.

I think everyone here understands the frustration of waiting and feeling helpless. Especially as we have all paid for our soon-to-be-expired tests and assessments and it isn't like anyone's getting younger either. This part is perhaps the most annoying -- we pay for a long list of fees and there is absolutely no clarity of what could await for us ahead. These with 55+5 points might as well have not begun this costly journey in the first place, had they been more informed about the situation. For some occupations, the same applies for even higher point applicants. I think everyone here is in the same boat or at least has been at some point.

All in all, I doubt feedback will be much helpful -- Australia is not like Europe, which will bend down before you even get to say anything. However, if it gives some inner peace, go for it, guyses!


----------



## liloreokid (Oct 4, 2015)

Just a question guys, even though the invitations are pro rated, the occupation ceiling must still be reached during the year right?

For instance, even though accountants are having a heck of a time right now due to pro-rating, the occupation ceiling of 2.5k accountants must still be achieved during the year?


----------



## vishalchandnani (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello All,

Interested to know if any Business Analyst with 65 points and Date of effect on/after 22 July 2015 has received invitation.

Thanks and Best of Luck all.

Visa: *190 OR 189* | ANZSCO Code: *261111 Business Analyst* | ACS: 25-Mar-2014, Positive | IELTS: 10-Jan-2015: L9.0, R9.0, W7.0, S8.0 | EOI Date of Effect: *22-Jul-2015* with 189-65 AND 190-70 points | [Waiting for NSW SS or 189 invitation]


----------



## CaptainT (Sep 23, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I do not think sending negative feedback will be very helpful. After all, being able to apply for a skilled visa or PR is not anyone's obligation but a privilege, and the outcome is not something you should take for granted. I understand the frustration of Accountants, but believe me, every other occupation feels the same way. In the past, Accountants have enjoyed the privilege of receiving the largest number of invites, possibly more than all engineering professions combined. It is inevitable that it can't keep on going at the same pace forever. Just sit back and wait a little.
> 
> I think everyone here understands the frustration of waiting and feeling helpless. Especially as we have all paid for our soon-to-be-expired tests and assessments and it isn't like anyone's getting younger either. This part is perhaps the most annoying -- we pay for a long list of fees and there is absolutely no clarity of what could await for us ahead. These with 55+5 points might as well have not begun this costly journey in the first place, had they been more informed about the situation. For some occupations, the same applies for even higher point applicants. I think everyone here is in the same boat or at least has been at some point.
> 
> All in all, I doubt feedback will be much helpful -- Australia is not like Europe, which will bend down before you even get to say anything. However, if it gives some inner peace, go for it, guyses!


I dont think this is a good idea for just sit and wait. I have sent my complaint already, at least I need to know what are they doing to our career. 

Sit and wait does not make sense since some of us are going home with a secured job in Aus, house lease and all the waiting time can be dragged for 3-4 months. Moreover, we cant compare the privilege people having in the past to we are now, because we different people with same dream and hope, we apply in according to the research for skill select program, not spontaneously. 

Thus, it should be fair for the number of invitations among different industries which have been distributed equally in the previous months. Why accountants only received 20 invitation last month and those who waiting for 70+points does not have invitation until this month. 

We need an answer and sorry, waiting seems not my style.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

<SNIP - inappropriate comment> Our expectations are pretty much ruined now.


----------



## rj1504 (Sep 16, 2015)

Add mine also in this list 

261313 65 rj1504 28-09-2015


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

CaptainT said:


> I am thinking of sending our complain to the Immigration department.
> 
> Should we consider,
> 
> ...


It all depends on what kind of requirement they have for particular job code.Showing frustration will not help in any way.

Please have patience,unless you want to be blocked forever for Australia immigratuin.In that case very welcome to go ahead and do so ,show your desparation and block your chances for future.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

gnshprasath said:


> What is the cutoff for 2613 job code today? Also i submitted my EOI on the 6th of Jul with 60 points when can I expect an invite?


add more points ..say by english score,else it may take time..possibly by Jan 2016 u can expect


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

I think they are on going their long holidays in each state. So probably they are lacking the resources to handle the huge amount of applicants this month. Hopefully, everything will be better in next invitation round.

Come on mates, you have been waiting for a few months. I understand your pain and frustration. I myself also had been in pain when spending 2 years with IELTS 9 times and finally made it with PTE in 3 times. My assessment is going to be expired in January 2016. I planned myself to wait until February to get the invitation.

So guys, let's them (DIBP) enjoy their holidays and when they come back, they can eagerly process your applications faster. Waiting for more 2 weeks is not comparable with those months that you've been waiting for.


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

Not Happy with the results so far .... this is really cruel of them ! especially for Accountants, they took only 20 last time instead of 220, they were supposed to do 110+100 = 210 this time. No one know what happened or what they intend to do in future. I applied on 30th April 2015 with 60 points already have waited a lot, updated with 65 points in 17th august 2015 thought my chances are better but it is getting worse and worse. They already have halved the quota to 2525 what they want now by sending only 15-20 invites.
Everyone have worked so hard to get here still everything is subject to policy change despite having 65 to 70 points applicants are waiting. Still there is a little hope to get something before end of this year. Congratulations to all invited expats and wish best of luck for the waiting expats.
Very thankful to all expats sharing all info at least giving us an idea what is happening.

Accountant (general) - 221111

EOI - 189 : 30/04/2015 (60 Points)
EOI - 189 : 15/08/2015 (65 Points) - Updated
EOI - 190 : 10/08/2015 (65 Points)
Invite :


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello mates,
I got my invite and struggling with my fee payment. Error shown is "Card Declined"  Anyone facing similar problems here?


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Abhayks said:


> Got the invite


Congrats to all who got the invite.
lets hope for the best for next round.
Wait is too long
(EOI:22 May,2015,261313,60 points)

*Can anyone guide me for preparation in PTE exam.I have never given it.How much preparation is required.how many hours of exam.Its one day exam and when can we register.If anyone has any notes or link to share.Please help for the same.Your help and guidance will be highly appreciated.
*


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Congrats to all who got the invite.
> lets hope for the best for next round.
> Wait is too long
> (EOI:22 May,2015,261313,60 points)
> ...


First of all....you need to understand the format of PTE...unlike other exams like TOEFL or IELTS...it combines two modules at once to judge the candidate's fluency and competency...One may get flustered while preparing for the same (as was in my case) and I had very little time to prepare as I gave it in a hurry. Now, on the day of the exam, I was a bit overwhelmed at the speed with which the volley of questions were being thrown at me (which is basically to judge the spontaneity and accuracy of the candidate). But apart from 1 or 2 questions, I thought I performed fairly well. I prepared my speaking tasks as I lacked in it during my Ielts. Also, I found a very good practice test book with guidelines on the torrent that served as a shot of adrenaline for my last moment preparations. Lastly, I took some simulated tests on online platforms like tcyonline, etc. Hope all this helps. On the day of the exam one needs to have a calm mind. That will ensure winning half your battle. All the best buddy.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Hey, I see a few electronic engineer here.. nolan's signature tells he is 13/08 with 60 points, how about you mate? Mine is also 60 points, submitted on 17/08.. I am crossing my finger but not too hopeful for the Oct 9 round.. but may be the 23 Oct round we will be lucky?


Not so hopeful mate. I am expecting end of November. After first round of December I can't claim IELTS points anymore. Getting really worried!!


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Congrats to all who got the invite.
> lets hope for the best for next round.
> Wait is too long
> (EOI:22 May,2015,261313,60 points)
> ...


Oh and the duration of the exam is 2:30 to 3:00 hours, depending upon whether you want to opt for the optional 10 minute break. You can log onto the pearsonpte.com website to get step by step details regarding registrations and sample tests papers

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Very tough time for accounting and systems\business analyst.Seems like not a single day move from the previous invitation round



asifzia said:


> 3 of my frnds have 70 in accounting and submitted on mid sep but nobody has received invitation.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Congrats to all who got the invite.
> lets hope for the best for next round.
> Wait is too long
> (EOI:22 May,2015,261313,60 points)
> ...


Go to PTE-A thread and you will be amazed with amount of information available in there.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Mates,

The forum with lot of positive intent and hope yesterday has turned out to be a total disappointment today. Reading the Accountants case is even more depressing. 

We will see once the results are published.

I fully support the point made by Arjun, people have struggled to get this far and it cannot be taken for granted. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

sandipgp said:


> Go to PTE-A thread and you will be amazed with amount of information available in there.


please share the link of PTE-A thread.Thanks


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Congrats to all who got the invite.
> lets hope for the best for next round.
> Wait is too long
> (EOI:22 May,2015,261313,60 points)
> ...


Hi Ndhal,

Understand your frustration. This is my view on PTE and my exam experience,tips.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-364.html#post7921809

You may read this. Hope you will find it useful.

I wish and pray you get the invite sooner.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello Vinzy


I am yet to submit the application although the application is filled and ready to go (not aware of the card payment issue yet). 
Waiting for the 1st Navratri for submission. 
Where in Gujarat are u from?



vinzy said:


> Hello mates,
> I got my invite and struggling with my fee payment. Error shown is "Card Declined"  Anyone facing similar problems here?


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> The forum with lot of positive intent and hope yesterday has turned out to be a total disappointment today. Reading the Accountants case is even more depressing.
> 
> ...


Krish,
I would very strongly advocate giving PTE again. if you get 79+ in each you'll get 10 extra points and will get a very good chance to be invited in the next round. 
PTE points worked amazingly to my advantage, so just speaking from my own experience.


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> The forum with lot of positive intent and hope yesterday has turned out to be a total disappointment today. Reading the Accountants case is even more depressing.
> 
> ...


Hi Krish

Could you please explain on what basis DIAC is inviting people. Although I am not in your profession, but I saw few Software engineer with 65 points lodged EOI before 261313 this people---
261312 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma

I am really quite surprised. Can anyone please explain what the hell is going on? :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Mike95 said:


> Hello Vinzy
> 
> 
> I am yet to submit the application although the application is filled and ready to go (not aware of the card payment issue yet).
> ...


Hey bro maybe we can talk using private message? 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Abhayks said:


> Krish,
> I would very strongly advocate giving PTE again. if you get 79+ in each you'll get 10 extra points and will get a very good chance to be invited in the next round.
> PTE points worked amazingly to my advantage, so just speaking from my own experience.


Dear Friend,

Thanks a ton for your thought. Yes, I'm still having this at the back of my mind. The only reason I have not given PTE is I'm no hurry to get down under so I can wait provided I'm confident I get the invite this financial year.

I will wait for the next round and probably November to see the trend, if 60 pointers backlog comes down it will work in my favour otherwise I have no other option but to give PTE.

I honestly feel PTE tests our concentration more than English  

Your point is very valid mate.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

vinzy said:


> Hello mates,
> I got my invite and struggling with my fee payment. Error shown is "Card Declined"  Anyone facing similar problems here?


1. Check if international transaction is enabled on your credit card. 

2. If using travel card, check if it is enabled for online transactions. 

Last two points seems silly, but better to check. 

3. Have you got enough money loaded to complete the transaction. 

4. Hope you are not using Rupay/ Maestro card (I am assuming you are from India).


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

Abhayks said:


> Krish,
> I would very strongly advocate giving PTE again. if you get 79+ in each you'll get 10 extra points and will get a very good chance to be invited in the next round.
> PTE points worked amazingly to my advantage, so just speaking from my own experience.


True.. Same for me as well.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

nolan said:


> Hi Krish
> 
> Could you please explain on what basis DIAC is inviting people. Although I am not in your profession, but I saw few Software engineer with 65 points lodged EOI before 261313 this people---
> 261312 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
> ...


hi Nolan,

Even I'm totally lost friend, not sure what's happening.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> 1. Check if international transaction is enabled on your credit card.
> 
> 2. If using travel card, check if it is enabled for online transactions.
> 
> ...


Thanks, my bro in Australia did the trick for me  I didn't want to entangle in travel cards and all...Anyway thanks 


Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> 1. Check if international transaction is enabled on your credit card.
> 
> 2. If using travel card, check if it is enabled for online transactions.
> 
> ...


Also, since I haven't filed for my medicals. I have to wait for my medicals till the CO gives me the HAP ID?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

vinzy said:


> Also, since I haven't filed for my medicals. I have to wait for my medicals till the CO gives me the HAP ID?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


If you have lodge your visa, go to emedical link ( google search the link), login and click on Print Medical form (or something like that), you will get your HAP ID on that pop up page. 

Cheers.


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> If you have lodge your visa, go to emedical link ( google search the link), login and click on Print Medical form (or something like that), you will get your HAP ID on that pop up page.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks mate

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumar.shravan (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All , GM 

I have been following another thread of only ICT Business & System Analysts - 261111-261112and it seems that people with DOE as 17th July with 65 points have still not received the invite. 

Just curious as to what is the cut off date . Sep round was till 16th Jul . Any idea guys. Can somebody throw some light or atleast give pointers till which date has it reached from 16th Jul

Hope all our prayers will be answered and everyone gets in the 23rd Oct round 

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111

10/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
16/07/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
02/08/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 points


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

ndhal said:


> please share the link of PTE-A thread.Thanks


Hi Ndhal,

I believe PTE is key to getting high EOI points and most importantly the invite. I wish you all the luck and hopefully get the invite in the second round of Oct. I had some of my experiences shared on the PTE-A thread. Following are the links

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-451.html#post8234162

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-422.html#post8137242

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-451.html#post8234434

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-451.html#post8234162

Hope it Helps, send me a PM if you want to be specific tips for some sections.
-Ashu


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> <SNIP - inappropriate comment> Our expectations are pretty much ruined now.


Cheer yourself up mate. You have no idea what I have gone through to come to this close to finalize my PR.
I will tell you a bit;

1st disappointment: When I joined my current company (under 457 visa) manager told that he is will be sponsoring for my PR and I will get 186 sponsorship from the company after I complete 2 years work. However, my manager got sack from the company when I was in to 1 year and 10 months. So no manager no PR.

2nd disappointment: I went to an agent (in Feb 2014) who is one of the most popular and high reputed law and MARA agency in Sydney. They told me that I have 55 points (Age 30+Education 15+Oversese Exp 5+ Australian Exp 5) and can go for 190. So I sign up with them and ask them to apply in July 2014 for NSW. However since NSW introduced a competitive new online system, they couldn’t apply on time. So poor try by agent. 

3rd disappointment: Therefore I had no choice than waiting till Oct for NSW again but NSW suspended 2613 for Oct round. 

4th disappointment: In Oct 2014 I completed 3 years of Australian working experience so my points got increased to 60 which enabled 189 for me. Agent applied for 189 on 10/10/2014 and got the invite on 27/10/2014. I was feeling happy and excited but not for long. When I met the agent to lodging the application I realized that ACS has deducted 2 years from my oversees experience which resulted in reducing 5 of my points. This *<SNIP>* agent did not know how to read the ACS assessment. So *<SNIP>* the agent and went to a battle to get my money back form them and at the end I won.

5th disappointment: My company has taken over by another company and they were happy to sponsor for my 186 PR if manager can guarantee my job for 2 years. However I had to bear the cost of VISA and agent fees which is AU$12000 but I was ok with that. So I talked to my manager (in December 2014) and she said ok (in Feb 2014) and asked HR to proceed with my PR. I paid the 1st instalment of agent fee and agent (EY) prepared the application on behalf of me. I even attended the Medical and applied for PCC etc. However, just before applying the application came back to my manager for review and then she disagree to approve (in end of April 2014) saying she cannot predict 2 years job for me with current situation of the company. 

6th disappointment: However at the end of April, suddenly I have received NSW invitation to lodge for nomination for a 190 EOI lodged by my previous agent. So I was going to apply for that but the agent has over claimed the points so I had to turn it down.

7th disappointment: Since my ACS assessment is due to expire in Jan 2016, I thought I am going to apply for ACS again so I stated reading through their documents, then I realize something new (I think), which is “Post Australian Study Skills Assessment”. Since I have a degree awarded by Curtin University which I have completed in Sri Lanka, I am eligible for Post Australian Study Skills Assessment. I applied for assessment and got a positive result on 03/06/2015 but I was too late to get NSW invitation in last financial year. (People who had 55 points also got invited) Bit too late.

8th disappointment: Last one till now, as you know I was supposed to get the invitation by 5th Oct but it seems it will drag at least till Nov 1st round.

Does not matter what DIBP throws at me, I will get my PR sooner or latter :heh:


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Not invited
> Production Engineer 60 Points 28 July
> 
> Maybe next round


Dude, pl see my signature for my details. how many applicants with 60 points would be there now between 28th july and my eoi submission date. any guess?


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Mike95 said:


> Hello Vinzy
> 
> 
> I am yet to submit the application although the application is filled and ready to go (not aware of the card payment issue yet).
> ...


Congratulation on your Invitation.. and All the best for other process too... :thumb:


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

jeba said:


> Cheer yourself up mate. You have no idea what I have gone through to come to this close to finalize my PR.
> I will tell you a bit;
> 
> 1st disappointment: When I joined my current company (under 457 visa) manager told that he is will be sponsoring for my PR and I will get 186 sponsorship from the company after I complete 2 years work. However, my manager got sack from the company when I was in to 1 year and 10 months. So no manager no PR.
> ...


Very inspiring.. Keep fighting..

It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog.
Mark Twain


----------



## 7886 (Oct 9, 2015)

*october invitation round results*

hi.........

Has nyone got any updates regarding October round of invitation resuts.......or is there anyone who received an invitation....



Thanks


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

sandipgp said:


> Very inspiring.. Keep fighting..
> 
> It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog.
> Mark Twain


I truly agree.
@Jeba,
Please don't lose hope.
Take it as a challenge that "I WILL GET THROUGH THIS"
Someone has said , "Tough times never last, tough people do"
Please if possible try giving PTE , I was in same situation few months ago and the fear of online exam was there...but I told myself "Why not give an attempt?"
Each time I fell I only self-convinced that "This too shall pass"

Please all those who didn't get an invite my sincere request Not to lose hope.
Just matter of time and we all shall be together some day.

Please try PTE instead of IELTS
1) Get through the exam pattern from pte site "offline-practice-test.zip" i did this two to three times
2) went through youtube for describing images/diagram/graphs ( what vocabulary to use)

3) for essays its the same same essay gets repeated most of the time ...collection of essays is here in this link "http://dylanaung.blogspot.in/2015/04/pte-academic-essay-questions-and-ideas.html"

4) Speaking you need to be little fast in spking..clear and use punctuations for slight pause..

5) For repeat sentence/retell lecture --> I wrote as much as I could while hearing ( FYI my writing speed is pretty high) so managed to write most of the conversation and when I had to write in return ..just paraphrased what I had written in another words

6) Essays---1st PTE attempt wrote 220 words only as the essay limit is 200-300 words but someone during my 2nd PTE attempt told me that higher we write, system will have more vocab to judge..so wrote exactly 280 words 

1st PTE score--L(81),R(74),W(73),S(88) ---10 pts
2nd PTE score--L(90),R(83),W(90),S(90) --- 20 pts

7) search in youtube PTE tips..

9) PTE link in expat forum---go through this


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

7886 said:


> hi.........
> 
> Has nyone got any updates regarding October round of invitation resuts.......or is there anyone who received an invitation....
> 
> ...


Not yet, I think most probably is by next week.


----------



## 7886 (Oct 9, 2015)

but on the dibp site they said its today........eagerly waiting .....


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

7886 said:


> but on the dibp site they said its today........eagerly waiting .....


It is over mate. Read from page 72 for more infomation.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

7886 said:


> but on the dibp site they said its today........eagerly waiting .....


sorry could you please clarify, what exactly is happening today?

thanks


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Vanitha said:


> I truly agree.
> @Jeba,
> Please don't lose hope.
> Take it as a challenge that "I WILL GET THROUGH THIS"
> ...


Dear Vanitha

Thanks for the motivation and sharing useful tips for PTE.
in my case I am not finding time to prepare again for PTE for 20 points 

Dear all, lets not give up, keep our hopes alive.
All the very best for upcoming invitation rounds.

Cheers.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

jeba said:


> Cheer yourself up mate. You have no idea what I have gone through to come to this close to finalize my PR.
> I will tell you a bit;
> 
> 1st disappointment: When I joined my current company (under 457 visa) manager told that he is will be sponsoring for my PR and I will get 186 sponsorship from the company after I complete 2 years work. However, my manager got sack from the company when I was in to 1 year and 10 months. So no manager no PR.
> ...


Hi Jeba - Bravo!!! Best is yet to come friend!!!


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Disappointed to say but my name can be removed from the list..as per ACS they deducted my 4 yrs experience..I made a mistake while filing eoi..now I only have 55 points....trying to get PTE cleared now

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

umairyc said:


> sorry could you please clarify, what exactly is happening today?
> 
> thanks


He means the invitation round is (was) today. I don't think he realises that because of the time difference it has already happened.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

umairyc said:


> sorry could you please clarify, what exactly is happening today?
> 
> thanks


The invitation round for 9th October is over. If you have not got an invite, good luck for the 23rd October round. 

FYI : the invitations are sent out within minutes of the clock striking 00:00 hours, Sydney time.


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

AusLet said:


> The ceiling for accountant was updated from 420 to 440 after September round, so that's 20 invites, also the latest EOI of september round was 6th August 70 points and the August round was 4th August. So essentially, during 2 days there are 20 applications with 70 points and above. Those ones got invited.


I believe the cut-off date for accountants in the Aug round was Jul 2. Then in Sept, they invited 20 candidates with 70+ and the cut-off date was Aug 6 so 20 invites to 70+ pointers in more than 30 days, not 2 days as mentioned above. Or did I misunderstand something???


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Its so shocking to see that there is no movement in ICT BA. Still waiting for updates to check if anybody received invitation. 
I suppose something similar happened for Accountants in the last round. I am not sure though.
If no one received invitation what could be the reason for it?
There are still 1152 slots open, so they cant really suspend the occupation.
Or has it happened before? 
Or may be I am panicking.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Its so shocking to see that there is no movement in ICT BA. Still waiting for updates to check if anybody received invitation.
> I suppose something similar happened for Accountants in the last round. I am not sure though.
> If no one received invitation what could be the reason for it?
> There are still 1152 slots open, so they cant really suspend the occupation.
> ...


Yes, it is quite shocking as this round only people with 65+ points get invited, but there is still another round this month in 2 weeks, so there is still hope. The situation for Accountants is very frustrating though, only 20 invitations per round and DIBP is deliberately doing it.


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

not even a single business Analyst got invite?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

This symbolic 20 invitations is like a slap in the face. Actually, the whole ongoing shady experimentation on behalf of DIBP is like a slap in the face. I know DIBP is not doing anything criminally wrong and by submitting our applications they have no obligaton whatsoever, but it would be only fair towards applicants to have at least some kind of transparency in form of information. After all, people are spending quite a bit of money in this process.

I reckon it is not ethical to state that "60 points" makes you eligible for skilled visa, while the reality is that someone in the office knows long before one submits his application that this 60 points is not going to get anywhere. This seems to be the case for 55+5 applicants as well as Accountants with even higher scores. Am I eligible? Yes, oh great! Am I likely ever to get an invitation? No! 

I used New Zealands online calculator for skilled migration. I meet the minimum threshold, however, since my score is still relatively low, the calculator gives me a clear answer - there's many people in the backlog, so I might as well not try. This is transparency. People will not even begin wasting their time and money or at least they are aware that more points are needed.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Lucky1007 said:


> I sumbited EOI with 60 points as mining engineer on 28/07/2015, I have not got invitation. Does anyone know it? Cheers


On 22nd Oct you will surely get


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> This symbolic 20 invitations is like a slap in the face. Actually, the whole ongoing shady experimentation on behalf of DIBP is like a slap in the face. I know DIBP is not doing anything criminally wrong and by submitting our applications they have no obligaton whatsoever, but it would be only fair towards applicants to have at least some kind of transparency in form of information. After all, people are spending quite a bit of money in this process.
> 
> I reckon it is not ethical to state that "60 points" makes you eligible for skilled visa, while the reality is that someone in the office knows long before one submits his application that this 60 points is not going to get anywhere. This seems to be the case for 55+5 applicants as well as Accountants with even higher scores. Am I eligible? Yes, oh great! Am I likely ever to get an invitation? No!
> 
> I used New Zealands online calculator for skilled migration. I meet the minimum threshold, however, since my score is still relatively low, the calculator gives me a clear answer - there's many people in the backlog, so I might as well not try. This is transparency. People will not even begin wasting their time and money or at least they are aware that more points are needed.


I agree.It is so frustrating


----------



## AusLet (Sep 6, 2015)

MSN said:


> I believe the cut-off date for accountants in the Aug round was Jul 2. Then in Sept, they invited 20 candidates with 70+ and the cut-off date was Aug 6 so 20 invites to 70+ pointers in more than 30 days, not 2 days as mentioned above. Or did I misunderstand something???


Jul 2 is cut off date for 65 points, so it means in that round all 70+ up to Aug 4 were invited.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys plz guide me whether to go for PTE to increase my score to 65...my signature has my profile details...


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

*linkage*



alokagrawal said:


> On 22nd Oct you will surely get


Guys plz guide me whether to go for PTE to increase my score to 65...my signature has my profile details...


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> Guys plz guide me whether to go for PTE to increase my score to 65...my signature has my profile details...


What is your occupation?


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

233513 - Production or Plant Engineer


----------



## vinzy (Mar 1, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> Guys plz guide me whether to go for PTE to increase my score to 65...my signature has my profile details...


And since its already been two months I would suggest you better wait for that invite now (which should be round the corner) rather than wasting money on PTE-A...Its all about getting the invite....It has hardly anything to do with the grant


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

vinzy said:


> What is your occupation?


233513 - Production or Plant Engineer


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

vinzy said:


> And since its already been two months I would suggest you better wait for that invite now (which should be round the corner) rather than wasting money on PTE-A...Its all about getting the invite....It has hardly anything to do with the grant


alright buddy. thanks


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Anybody git the invitation as a mechancial Engineer. Pl. reply........


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Viral, share your details...i am mech eng and awaiting invite..what is your details and status


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Trying hard to come out of the "Trauma" after recent invitation round. 
Considering I am not in a hurry to get the invite, the question I have in my (in fact my spouse) mind "Shall we get an invite with the present 60 points by end of this immigration year" I am not exaggerating it. I feeling nervous.
sleepless nights continues .... Thanks DIBP


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> Guys plz guide me whether to go for PTE to increase my score to 65...my signature has my profile details...


No need.
In the next Oct round, you would most likely get invitation. If not Oct then Nov 1st round, you would surely get.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

thanks alok agarwal!


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

gnshprasath said:


> What is the cutoff for 2613 job code today? Also i submitted my EOI on the 6th of Jul with 60 points when can I expect an invite?


Most Probably You may get invite in December second round ..
This is just an Assumption .. I may be wrong as well


----------



## purple5 (May 30, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> The invitation round for 9th October is over. If you have not got an invite, good luck for the 23rd October round.
> 
> FYI : the invitations are sent out within minutes of the clock striking 00:00 hours, Sydney time.


Guys,

how do we know we get invitation? will they sent a copy to our email? Or under what tab in the EOI / skill select we can see it?

BTW, anyone under Business Analyst got invite today? please share when did you lodge the EOi with how many point?

Thank youu alllll


----------



## kumar.shravan (Sep 7, 2015)

purple5 said:


> Guys,
> 
> how do we know we get invitation? will they sent a copy to our email? Or under what tab in the EOI / skill select we can see it?
> 
> ...


Bro , As per the threads I have been following none of the ICT BA or SA have received invites . The last cut off date is July 16 in Sep round. In this round we have people even July 17 as DOE but have not received the invite. Same situation as what happened to Accountants in Sep round.

Coming to ur question on the invite , yes u do receive a mail n u can also check directly in Skill Select .. So the next is on 22nd Oct , time varies from region to region

My status below

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111

10/07/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
16/07/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
02/08/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 pointS 

What's next:

XX/XX/2015 - Invite | :juggle::fingerscrossed::confused2::noidea:
XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted
XX/XX/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

*Non pro rata 60 pointer applicants*

Hello Non pro rata 60 pointer applicants, 

There is no need to panic or worry. Though in this round, there were no invitation for 60 pointer EOIs but from next round, the situation would be normal.

In yesterday's round, almost all the 65-70 pointer EOIs (which were accumulated over the last 5 weeks) got cleared. In the next Oct round, the 60 pointer EOI list will start moving. 

As per my analysis, in the next Oct round, 13-14 days will move for 60 pointer EOIs. 
So whoever have submitted there EOI with 60 points, on or before 10th Aug, would get an invitation.

From Nov month onwards, in each round 9-10 days of 60 pointer EOI would move.

Does anybody have different forecast / opinion?


----------



## cutout33 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I updated my EOI on 7th of Oct. and am claiming 65 points(189)/ 70(190 NSW) I got 10 points for experience evaluated at 7.5 years of experience for 261313, I changed my job 6 months back and at the end of this month I can reassess my skills and claim extra 5 points for experience. my question is, what are my chances of getting invited with 65 points? and is it worth it to reassess my skills knowing that it will take around 6 weeks to be processed (plus 500AUD!)? 

I was not invited yesterday :/

IELTS claim: 10
Age claim: 30 (20/Aug/1983)
Level of educational qualification attained: (15)
Years of experience: 10 (could be 15 if I reassess!)


Thanks


----------



## hasibravo (May 13, 2015)

I have submitted EOI for production engineer on 30th July 2015 with 60 points but i havent received invitation yet?
Can anybody foresee when i will get invitation?


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

alokagrawal said:


> Hello Non pro rata 60 pointer applicants,
> 
> There is no need to panic or worry. Though in this round, there were no invitation for 60 pointer EOIs but from next round, the situation would be normal.
> 
> ...


Do u think it will work for 261313 code with 60 points


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Guys,

I have a few doubts w.r.t Visa..

1. Will there be any verification done at the current working place? If yes, when will they verify - is it after lodging visa or after CO is assigned?

2. What is the right time to apply for PCC? For PCC, is there any mandatory document to show as "reason" for getting a clearance? 

3. When will the physical pp be sent to the immigration office for stamping? 

FYI - I am still in EOI submitted club.. waiting for invitation..


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

hasibravo said:


> I have submitted EOI for production engineer on 30th July 2015 with 60 points but i havent received invitation yet?
> Can anybody foresee when i will get invitation?


You will get it on 23rd oct


----------



## kamikaze87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Sorry, I got it 11 hours before posting on the 4rum.

I wake up in 8 AM my time (GMT +7), check my email and see that invitation.

Thanks.


rohitjaggi said:


> Did you just get it now ?


----------



## kumar.shravan (Sep 7, 2015)

cutout33 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I updated my EOI on 7th of Oct. and am claiming 65 points(189)/ 70(190 NSW) I got 10 points for experience evaluated at 7.5 years of experience for 261313, I changed my job 6 months back and at the end of this month I can reassess my skills and claim extra 5 points for experience. my question is, what are my chances of getting invited with 65 points? and is it worth it to reassess my skills knowing that it will take around 6 weeks to be processed (plus 500AUD!)?
> 
> I was not invited yesterday :/
> ...


Mate , instead of re-assessing the skills you can give ur shot @ PTE which will increase ur points and its way cheaper than getting ur skills assessed again. If u can manage another 10 points from PTE ( which is way too simpler as well compared to IELTS) , u ll for sure get the invite next round itself . Your total will rise to 75 and u can for sure expect the invite compared to all of us !!!

All da best !!!


----------



## lele (Dec 11, 2010)

Any nurses get an invite on this round? (Sorry if I have I posted in the wrong place)


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Trying hard to come out of the "Trauma" after recent invitation round.
> Considering I am not in a hurry to get the invite, the question I have in my (in fact my spouse) mind "Shall we get an invite with the present 60 points by end of this immigration year" I am not exaggerating it. I feeling nervous.
> sleepless nights continues .... Thanks DIBP


Hi Friend,

My suggestion would be to just put this out of your mind for a couple of weeks. I hear your voice 'it's easy to say than follow' but I believe you will be better taking your mind off this for few days.

Well, if you dont get by end of this immigration year consider my case and many more buddies with similar case.

I know you are very disappointed but turning off will be a good option.


----------



## cutout33 (Aug 19, 2015)

kumar.shravan said:


> Mate , instead of re-assessing the skills you can give ur shot @ PTE which will increase ur points and its way cheaper than getting ur skills assessed again. If u can manage another 10 points from PTE ( which is way too simpler as well compared to IELTS) , u ll for sure get the invite next round itself . Your total will rise to 75 and u can for sure expect the invite compared to all of us !!!
> 
> All da best !!!


How can I claim points for both IELTS and PTE ?! is that possible? also do I have a chance with 65 points?


----------



## Vanitha (Sep 20, 2014)

@wolfskin ,
Please don't lose the self-confidence.
Here we have many applicants who have been trying for more than a year which indeed sets an example for all others.
Please have this attitude that You too will have your day and this is just not the best one.
The Best is yet to come from all four sides ( time , place, nature, destiny)

I wish you best of all.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Do u think it will work for 261313 code with 60 points


No,
I believe, for Pro rata occupations, the trend will be different.


----------



## cutout33 (Aug 19, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> No,
> I believe, for Pro rata occupations, the trend will be different.


@alokagrawal What about 65 for 261313? do I have a chance?


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello to every one, 
I'm new to the forum I need some help
I have applied for 189visa chef on 29/9/2015 with 60 points
And I was not invited for 9th October 205 round will I be invited for the next round 23 th October please help


----------



## kumar.shravan (Sep 7, 2015)

cutout33 said:


> How can I claim points for both IELTS and PTE ?! is that possible? also do I have a chance with 65 points?


Hi , Its not possible to claim under both. But once u have secured more points by giving PTE you can update your Skill Select profile with PTE results . The only thing that will change when your points change is that your Date of Effect changes. But the flipside is that you will touch 75 points and obviously 1st preference ll b given to those with higher points even though the date of effect is recent.

With 65 points u might have to wait a lil longer. Like in my case I have 65 points with Date of Effect as 2nd Aug 2015 and its been close 2.5 months already .. Hope this clarifies your question...

Another thing u can do is to go for 190 especially Victoria . You will get an additional 5 points with the present situation . There has been cases for VIC where in invite has been sent under 2 weeks. You could try both 189 & 190 .


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> Viral, share your details...i am mech eng and awaiting invite..what is your details and status


I am applicant of 10th August as a Engineering Technologists.. 

Hoping will gate invite on 23rd Oct to all of us..


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Whatever DIBP is planning, I think they have been successful in causing panick everywhere.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Its so shocking to see that there is no movement in ICT BA. Still waiting for updates to check if anybody received invitation.
> I suppose something similar happened for Accountants in the last round. I am not sure though.
> If no one received invitation what could be the reason for it?
> There are still 1152 slots open, so they cant really suspend the occupation.
> ...


How did u come to know about 1152 slots still open ?

Sumit


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi sam678

I m mech eng and waiting since one month. What other details you need pl tell


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

jeba said:


> Cheer yourself up mate. You have no idea what I have gone through to come to this close to finalize my PR.
> I will tell you a bit;
> 
> 1st disappointment: When I joined my current company (under 457 visa) manager told that he is will be sponsoring for my PR and I will get 186 sponsorship from the company after I complete 2 years work. However, my manager got sack from the company when I was in to 1 year and 10 months. So no manager no PR.
> ...


Huge Inspiration .. Thanks a lot !! My Journey for PR also started way back in 2013 and wait still Continuing with lots of Hope


----------



## Civil-Engineer (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm a 189 Civil Engineer, EOI submitted on 07/10/2015 with 60 Points.

When - do you reckon - will I get my Invitation? November or rather December?


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Civil-Engineer said:


> Hey guys, I'm a 189 Civil Engineer, EOI submitted on 07/10/2015 with 60 Points.
> 
> When - do you reckon - will I get my Invitation? November or rather December?


Now it is very unpredictable for prorata and non prorata ocuupation after seeing today draw invitation....


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

ravirami said:


> Now it is very unpredictable for prorata and non prorata ocuupation after seeing today draw invitation....


Where do you check the latest updates ?

Sumit


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Hello Non pro rata 60 pointer applicants,
> 
> There is no need to panic or worry. Though in this round, there were no invitation for 60 pointer EOIs but from next round, the situation would be normal.
> 
> ...


Hello all,

I just tried putting together the list of Non Pro occupation with 60 pts ..( please add on ...so that we can track better ...
EOI Code	Pts	Non pro rata occupations	Status Name
28-Jul-15 233513	60	Plant Engineer Not invited	Srisydney
28-Jul-15 60	Mining engineer* Not invited	Lucky1007
30-Jul-15 233513	60	Production engineer Not invited	hasibravo
5-Aug-15 233311	60	Electrical engineer Not invited	Vinvid
10-Aug-15	233914	60	Engineering Technologists	Not invited	ravirami
12-Aug-15	233513	60	Plant Engineer Not invited	Sam678
13-Aug-15	233411	60	Electronic engineer Not invited	nolan
18-Aug-15	233411	60	Electronic engineer Not invited	shiris.charo
22-Aug-15	233411	60	Electronic engineer Not invited	scrollmeout
27-Sep-15	233211	60	Civil engineer Not invited	alokagrawal


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Furqan said:


> By the looks of it, slim hopes for 23rd OCT round. I need to start building expectation for 6th Nov round. (I hope that would be the date for Nov)
> or may be option2 by getting 5 more points for my partner and get straight invite in the very next round.


Yeah but you will probably get invited in the first round of November


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey guys I'm new to this page I would like to know my 
EOI applied for 189 visa 29/ 09/2015
Chef with 60 points , did not get invited yet 9th October 2015 
By when I will get invited


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> Hi all ,
> I filed my application on 4/September, under 26311, only 60 points, seems hopeless now.
> 
> I am very upset now. Feel so depressed.
> ...


Hey Gloria, I already replied to you in the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...network-engineer-263111-a-31.html#post8427362 thread, go ahead and have a look


----------



## Civil-Engineer (Oct 9, 2015)

EOI  Code P. Non pro rata occupations Status Name
28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney
28/07/15 000000 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

hasibravo said:


> I have submitted EOI for production engineer on 30th July 2015 with 60 points but i havent received invitation yet?
> Can anybody foresee when i will get invitation?


Don't worry buddy, you will definitely get invited in the 23rd Oct round


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

*Still counting days*

189 - 261312 Developer Programmer
Date Of Effect: 18/06/2015
Points: 60

190 - 
Date Of Effect: 15/07/2015
Points: 65

Applied in advance for PCC in US

When do you think my turn will be?

Thanks


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI in field ELECTRONIC TECHNICIAN 312412 on 28 August 2015 in subclass 190 (60 points) and 489(65 points). I have not received any invitation in this round. When will I hopefully get the invitation? Please any buddy help me on this.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Civil-Engineer said:


> EOI Code P. Non pro rata occupations Status Name
> 28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney
> 28/07/15 000000 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
> 30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
> ...


buddy, great work in compiling this info..thanks.
also, is there any way by which one can know that number of 2335(11,12,13) applicants from 28th July'15 till 12th Aug'15...


----------



## Shah Zaib (Dec 30, 2013)

EOI Code P. Non pro rata occupations Status Name
28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney
28/07/15 000000 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
13/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical engineer Not invited Shah Zaib
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer


----------



## Shah Zaib (Dec 30, 2013)

EOI submitted 13/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical engineer Not invited 
What are my chances for next round. Any suggestions or should i go for PTE to claim 10 more points. Also how much PTE test costs. Your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

dude, ur just one day after my EOI submission date. we will mostly get it in next round...if not then def in nov first round...so chillax...


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

cutout33 said:


> @alokagrawal What about 65 for 261313? do I have a chance?


Sorry mate, i have not done any analysis on pro rata occupations.
But with 65 points, you should surely get an invitation in the next 1-2 rounds. 
except accountant occupation, other occupation professionals having 65+ points should get invitation in the near future rounds.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Hello to every one,
> I'm new to the forum I need some help
> I have applied for 189visa chef on 29/9/2015 with 60 points
> And I was not invited for 9th October 205 round will I be invited for the next round 23 th October please help


No, you would not.
You need to wait for minimum 2 months (if your occupation is in non pro rata list)
But if your occupation is in pro rata list then minimum 4-5 months of waiting period.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Civil-Engineer said:


> Hey guys, I'm a 189 Civil Engineer, EOI submitted on 07/10/2015 with 60 Points.
> 
> When - do you reckon - will I get my Invitation? November or rather December?


Most probably 2nd round of december or else January.
highly unlikely in November.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Vinvid said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just tried putting together the list of Non Pro occupation with 60 pts ..( please add on ...so that we can track better ...
> EOI Code	Pts	Non pro rata occupations	Status Name
> ...


Nice job dude. 
:boxing:


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Hey guys I'm new to this page I would like to know my
> EOI applied for 189 visa 29/ 09/2015
> Chef with 60 points , did not get invited yet 9th October 2015
> By when I will get invited


If you are lucky enough then you would get in december 2nd round else january will bring you good news


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

sm_adil2002 said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI in field ELECTRONIC TECHNICIAN 312412 on 28 August 2015 in subclass 190 (60 points) and 489(65 points). I have not received any invitation in this round. When will I hopefully get the invitation? Please any buddy help me on this.


Most optimistic case 1st round of Nov.
Most likely - 2nd round of Nov

Good luck


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Shah Zaib said:


> EOI submitted 13/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical engineer Not invited
> What are my chances for next round. Any suggestions or should i go for PTE to claim 10 more points. Also how much PTE test costs. Your help will be much appreciated.


No need.

you would mostly get invitation in the 1st round of November.

And as there is no PTE centre in Pakistan, so you may need to fly to dubai or some other country to appear. PTE fees will be around $250 in UAE

Instead of that sit tight, november will bring you good news


----------



## cutout33 (Aug 19, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Sorry mate, i have not done any analysis on pro rata occupations.
> But with 65 points, you should surely get an invitation in the next 1-2 rounds.
> except accountant occupation, other occupation professionals having 65+ points should get invitation in the near future rounds.


hanks mate!


----------



## Civil-Engineer (Oct 9, 2015)

I tried to calculate how many EOIs get submitted per day / month.

MY result based on the last two years of invitation rounds:

EOI 60
±50/day -> 1500/month

EOI 65+
±40/day -> 1200/month

So what could that mean?
14 days with new 65+ EOIS equal 14*40= 560 which leave only another 440 invitation to 60 EOIs, wow, how devastating 

So the cute-off date of 60 EOIs gets up every two weeks from now roughly 440/50=9 days

09/10 = 27/07
23/10 = 05/08
06/11 = 14/08
20/11 = 23/08
04/12 = 01/09
18/12 = 10/09
01/01 = 19/09
15/01 = 28/09
29/01 = 07/10

This would mean that I (submitted 7/10) would get my invitation in end of january? PLEASE let my assumption be WRONG, I wanted to terminate my contract in december


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I applied for software with 60 points on 26 June 2015.Still awaiting the response.please guide me.when can I expect?once we get an invite how much time will it take to get P.R .Thank you


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi guys!!
i'm new here but very active in reading all the posts.
My details are:
Eoi submitted: 11/07/15 with 60points
261313 S/W Engineer.
What are my chances in getting invited on 23rd oct. if not when will i be?
any info is much appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lucky1007 (Aug 2, 2015)

Vinvid said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just tried putting together the list of Non Pro occupation with 60 pts ..( please add on ...so that we can track better ...
> EOI Code	Pts	Non pro rata occupations	Status Name
> ...


I have updated my code.

Cheers


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Civil-Engineer said:


> I tried to calculate how many EOIs get submitted per day / month.
> 
> MY result based on the last two years of invitation rounds:
> 
> ...


Hi I suggest you hold on to your current contract

Usually during june-july and nov-dec 
Lot of students in Australian universities finish courses and apply for EOI
Given faster processing times for occupation assessment and english tests you can anticipate a lot applicants in these months and many get 5 points for australian study requirement

This visa will guarantee nothing (job,benefits etc) 
So don throw away current income source for this visa.


----------



## Optimistic_S (Oct 10, 2015)

Civil-Engineer said:


> EOI Code P. Non pro rata occupations Status Name
> 
> 28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney
> 28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
> ...



I've just added mine to the list as well. Hopefully we all get an invite very soon 
Btw, can I ask if there is any chance for me to be invited before 9 December this year as I'm going to lose 5 points because of age 

______________________________
Social Worker 272511

IELTS L/R/S/W 7/7/7/7.5
Skill Assessment: 18/9/2015
EOI: 21/9/2015

Invitation Awaited


----------



## 7886 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey dear , 

I applied EOI on 13 Aug 2015 with 60 points as a Registered Nurse(nec)-254499 ,still waiting .........when did u apply for it .Has any of the nurses got invited.Can anyone explain what was the cut off date n maximum points for this category in September 2015 round can't find it anywhere .

Thanks


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

7886 said:


> Hey dear ,
> 
> I applied EOI on 13 Aug 2015 with 60 points as a Registered Nurse(nec)-254499 ,still waiting .........when did u apply for it .Has any of the nurses got invited.Can anyone explain what was the cut off date n maximum points for this category in September 2015 round can't find it anywhere .
> 
> Thanks


You mean for most recent round October 9? They havent published it yet, probably next week.


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI under visa category 189 for ICT Business Analyst. Any analysis from the gurus here on how soon I may expect the invite?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

deep07 said:


> Hi guys!!
> i'm new here but very active in reading all the posts.
> My details are:
> Eoi submitted: 11/07/15 with 60points
> ...


As per my expected calculation , you will definitely receive an invite on Dec 25th . In worst case it should be on 8th Jan'16.

In Next round there would be only scope for 7-9 days of 60 pointers backlog will be cleared. I made these assumptions based my previous rounds . I was strongly believed that yesterday's round never be favor for 60 pointers. It was worst than expected as many 65 pointers left in backlog. I doubt this was dueto less allocation ie 123 invites. 

If it is correct that they invited just 123 then next round is going to clear 7-9 days. Then Nov ,first round would clear 10-12 days of backlog. November 2nd round would clear 13-16 days.


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys, I submitted my EOI under visa category 189 for ICT Business Analyst on 23rd of August . Any analysis from the gurus here on how soon I may expect the invite?


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys, I submitted my EOI under visa category 189 for ICT Business Analyst on 23rd of August with 65 points . Any analysis from the gurus here on how so


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

7886 said:


> Hey dear ,
> 
> I applied EOI on 13 Aug 2015 with 60 points as a Registered Nurse(nec)-254499 ,still waiting .........when did u apply for it .Has any of the nurses got invited.Can anyone explain what was the cut off date n maximum points for this category in September 2015 round can't find it anywhere .
> 
> Thanks


Hey, you can find this information on SkillSelect , since yours is a non pro rata occupation, the cuttoff date for September round was 27 July, by the way for Oct round, it still is 27thJuly and the cuttoff points were 60


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Even Nostradomus wouldn't be able to tell if and when anyone here will get an invitation. Recent rounds have proven that there is no stability or predictability. Who would have anticipated that no one with 60 points would be invited in recent round or that accountants, regardless of their points, would not get a chance at all? Who knows what vicious game DIBP is playing these days. Before we know, they might add or remove your occupation, change the quotas, implement new selection principles, etc.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi All, I applied on 11/9/2015 ( 2631-Computer Network Professionals , 60 points) do I have chance in next round?

Thanks,
Sherif


----------



## erashu (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I'm new here and have submitted EOI under 190- System Admin with 60 points (including state sponsorship) on 6th of Oct. just want to know by when can I expect to receive an invite from NSW to apply for state sponsorship ? is there a way I can track the application or see how far have they gone ahead in sending the invite ?

Please let me know.


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

*ACS reassessment*

Hi All,

My EOI date 04-06-2015 2613 Software and Applications. What is the chance of getting an invite on 23rd of October or First cycle in the month of November. My ACS validity expire on 20th November.

1. Can I reassess my ACS assessment and update the latest number? if I am changing my EOI( But my point is not changing) any changes in my EOI lodge date?

Regards,
Sai


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Find the above graph with my expected timeline for 2613( Software Engineer/Application Programmer). Donot ask for exact figures , i donot have concrete answer on exact values . Everything is based on assumption. 

sorry header name -Total 65/60 is confusing.. Please read the header as total Number of 65/60 Pointers to be invited 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My EOI date 04-06-2015 2613 Software and Applications. What is the chance of getting an invite on 23rd of October or First cycle in the month of November. My ACS validity expire on 20th November.
> 
> ...


Of course, you can. Just link your previous application to the new one. As ACS rules have not changed since 2013, your assessment will be the same unless you want to add more experience. Your DOE won't change as long as your total point doesnt change.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Find the above graph with my expected timeline. Donot ask for exact figures , i donot have concrete answer on exact values . Everything is based on assumption.
> 
> sorry header name -Total 65/60 is confusing.. Please read the header as total Number of 65/60 Pointers to be invited
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thanks Ramsp, very informative. I hope DIBP will stick to their rules and invite all occupations.


----------



## superdawg1990 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Does anyone have any update or news about the Accountant occupation? I am among the applicants with 70 points eoi who haven't been invited. I submitted on 24 august. The whole situation for accountant is really confusing, I am even wondering if I would get an invite after all.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

dannyduke said:


> Thanks Ramsp, very informative. I hope DIBP will stick to their rules and invite all occupations.




Exactly the same i calculated based on the reports and previous results.
I think they just sent 123 apps out of 1000 in oct 9 round for 261313.

Hopefully next round clears a week of 60 pointers atleast. 

This is exactly like the scenario which happened during July round. 
After 2 months time the started inviting for 261313 in the new financial year.

August cleared about 10 days of backlog of 60 pointers along with 65 pointers. 
So guess would be oct 23 wil clear atleast may 15th to may 19th backlog.

and dreaming i would get invite next month second round or dec first round...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, i've added most of your EOIs details to the tracker too - so you can see them in the table sor/filter etc. 

Good luck on 23rd everyone.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

I have EOI submitted on 6Oct15 with 65 points for Systems Analyst. Any estimates by when can I expect the Invite Letter ?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Even Nostradomus wouldn't be able to tell if and when anyone here will get an invitation. Recent rounds have proven that there is no stability or predictability. Who would have anticipated that no one with 60 points would be invited in recent round or that accountants, regardless of their points, would not get a chance at all? Who knows what vicious game DIBP is playing these days. Before we know, they might add or remove your occupation, change the quotas, implement new selection principles, etc.





srisydney said:


> In Aug and Sep invitation rounds there were 1300+ (approx) invites for 60+ points
> 
> View attachment 52322
> 
> ...





srisydney said:


> People with 70 and above points will definitely get invited
> Approx 350 invites in each of Aug and Sep rounds (my interpretation of the graphs,please correct me if wrong)
> 
> If the same trend is followed this round (only 1000 invites) it is going to be a major disappointment


Well there are lot of fellow expats including me warned about this

The trend does not look good for especially Software 2613 applicants
Next round all invites may go to 60+pointers (Backlog from 25 Sep 65 point needs to clear) Its a month of backlog for this particular occupation

Related to Accountants
Minor group 221 has two occupation ID in this years SOL list
One has hit the ceiling in 3 months
Lot of applicants may seek reassessment to the active Occupation ID and will try their luck. 
DIBP wants availability throughout the year as it has the authority to control and manage who can apply for skilled migration, when they can apply and in what numbers

And do not worry about occupation ID being removed,it only happens once a year (June-July)

Australian system is far better than USA. Applications for green card in limbo for 13 years some cases and no clear policy or system in place.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Bimz said:


> Hi guys, I submitted my EOI under visa category 189 for ICT Business Analyst on 23rd of August with 65 points . Any analysis from the gurus here on how so


Hi Bimz after the current round that took place on 9th October where we do not see anyone who got an invite under 2611 hence we are assuming all the 128 invites will go out on 23rd Oct.
Provided their are no shockers by DIBP. You can expect invite during November Rounds. You can follow this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-118.html

Best Wishes


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> I have EOI submitted on 6Oct15 with 65 points for Systems Analyst. Any estimates by when can I expect the Invite Letter ?


Mate, you are looing at sometimes in the end of December or January i would say... not earlier. 

My DOE is 9th of September, I am thinking (if lucky) end of November or first draw in December. 

However, please note that it seems like no even a single 65 pointer have been invited on the 9th of October. 

We have one person with DOE 17th (a day after cut off) and he is not confirming invite. We have few people with dates 20th of Jult and 5th of August - none received an invite.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, you are looing at sometimes in the end of December or January i would say... not earlier.
> 
> My DOE is 9th of September, I am thinking (if lucky) end of November or first draw in December.
> 
> ...


You mean to say there was no movement in the 9th Oct draw ? But how and from where did you check it ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> You mean to say there was no movement in the 9th Oct draw ? But how and from where did you check it ?


For Ict ba and sa - no movement, based on the tracker and forums, i have not single invited person. 

This is only possible if all 64 person are out of this forum, but is very unlikely.


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Bimz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I submitted my EOI under visa category 189 for ICT Business Analyst on 23rd of August with 65 points . Any analysis from the gurus here on how so
> ...


Thanks for.replying Vikas. I'm really nervous about how it is going around here.
Any idea if we revise scores.in Eoi , would that revise EOI date to latest, putting it at further end of the queue?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Bimz said:


> Thanks for.replying Vikas. I'm really nervous about how it is going around here.
> Any idea if we revise scores.in Eoi , would that revise EOI date to latest, putting it at further end of the queue?


Yes Bimz if their is change with the points on your EOI the DOE will also change to the date when the point was changed. 
I had my eoi lodged in july later in Sept the points increased as the experience crossed 8 years that increase changed my DOE to sept 3rd


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Thq RAMSP for your reply. I really appreciate you for taking time in posting it.
Fingers crossed for the invite.


----------



## Haychel (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I've been so focused on getting required English competency and I finally got it, but it seems like this invitation round thing is creating quite a fuzz. I'm in the 211 Accounting sector with 65 points(189)/ 70 for 190, and I heard the competition is very stiff. 

My visa is going to expire at the end of this November, do you guys reckon I should keep waiting for such a slim chance? 

I basically have two choices when my current visa expires: go back to my home country and wait for the subsequent invitation rounds, which would be the cheapest option; or I could spend some money to apply for an alternative visa to stay in Australia. I would really appreciate some feedback because I would have to plan ahead accordingly...


----------



## erashu (Oct 10, 2015)

*Eoi(190)*

Hi Everyone, I'm new here and have submitted EOI under 190- System Admin with 60 points (including state sponsorship) on 6th of Oct. just want to know by when can I expect to receive an invite from NSW to apply for state sponsorship ? is there a way I can track the application or see how far have they gone ahead in sending the invite ?

Please let me know.


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Dear All,

I submitted my EOI with 55+5 point on 12 sept 2015 for Engineering technologist (233914). Wheni can expect for invitation.

Thanks to you all in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, you can check what DOE have been invited in the last round in the tracking table, you can also add yours just to monitor the progress... its very hard to guess when/if especially if this is NSW SC190.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Haychel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been so focused on getting required English competency and I finally got it, but it seems like this invitation round thing is creating quite a fuzz. I'm in the 211 Accounting sector with 65 points(189)/ 70 for 190, and I heard the competition is very stiff.
> 
> ...


Can't comment on your 190 chances, I believe these are entirely at the states options and divorced from 189 occupation ceiling and arrangements - a 190 forum might be able to give you more guidance. 189 is not looking good right now. There is still a 70 point backlog going back to early August and 65 points backlog goes back to July; with 65 points submitted in September it seems like a November invite would be a long shot for you.

That said, who knows what DIBP will do?! The last two rounds have been awful for accountants; DIBP must realise they are 'behind' on the amount they should have invited YTD so maybe they will catch up in a future round. I personally wouldn't get my hopes up though, it seems like right now they are either intentionally creating a backlog to increase the effective points or they are reconsidering the arrangements for accountants.

My advice to anyone with a visa expiring would be not to count on anything when it comes to DIBP invitations - pro rata or non-pro rata!


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

*Little Confused*

Hello Everyone,

I am very confused about my situation here and I was wondering if anyone can suggest/help me out of this.

I had applied for 189 & 190s on below dates. However I want to get 189 Visa for obvious reasons.

However, at the same time I wish to be close to my brothers & sisters in Perth ; Or Uncle in Victoria where I can work also.
Getting Western Australia SS was not possible as there was/is no matching Skill Set.
Therefore along with the Independent PR (IPR), I applied for SA & Vic StateSponsorship as follows.

*ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)*

18-Dec-2014: ACS Positive Result [Valid for 2Years]
07-May-2015: PTE Cleared (65+ Each) Scores Valid Until 06-May-2017.

*189 IPR = 60 Points*
03-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted 

*190 SA = 65 Points*
08-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted 
11-Sep-2015: Granted 
Last Date to apply Visa : 10-Nov-2015

*190 VIC = 65 Points*
14-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted for VIC SS
XX-Sep-2015: Rejected 

Now, I have to apply for SA SS before 10-Nov and chances of getting 189 looking minimal. I am worried for Job Opportunities in SA and have no idea about it. It will also be very far from my family & relatives living in Australia. 
2years Commitment is very tough and is there anything to get out of that? 

Do you think that there are any chances of getting 189 before 10-Nov and wait till atleast 06-Nov? or Shall I take & go ahead with SA SS ?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

arunkareer said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am very confused about my situation here and I was wondering if anyone can suggest/help me out of this.
> 
> ...


Well to correct your last part the invitation rounds in November will be on 12 and 27. 
Not Nov 6

So there is just one invitation round before your SA SS expires.
The estimated cut off date for 2613 is 25 Sep 65 points(wait for official data) for 9 October.

60 point backlog is from 9 May
You do the math


----------



## Haychel (Aug 31, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> Can't comment on your 190 chances, I believe these are entirely at the states options and divorced from 189 occupation ceiling and arrangements - a 190 forum might be able to give you more guidance. 189 is not looking good right now. There is still a 70 point backlog going back to early August and 65 points backlog goes back to July; with 65 points submitted in September it seems like a November invite would be a long shot for you.
> 
> That said, who knows what DIBP will do?! The last two rounds have been awful for accountants; DIBP must realise they are 'behind' on the amount they should have invited YTD so maybe they will catch up in a future round. I personally wouldn't get my hopes up though, it seems like right now they are either intentionally creating a backlog to increase the effective points or they are reconsidering the arrangements for accountants.
> 
> My advice to anyone with a visa expiring would be not to count on anything when it comes to DIBP invitations - pro rata or non-pro rata!


Hopefully, the amount of invitations picks back up in later rounds. At the very least, I can sort of gauge how long it would take until it reaches people like me. 

I heard from a test center that DIBP might be considering dropping the 211 Accountant from the job list next year too. I hope that is just a rumor, I don't want everything I've done thus far to just go to waste.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Haychel said:


> Hopefully, the amount of invitations picks back up in later rounds. At the very least, I can sort of gauge how long it would take until it reaches people like me.
> 
> I heard from a test center that DIBP might be considering dropping the 211 Accountant from the job list next year too. I hope that is just a rumor, I don't want everything I've done thus far to just go to waste.


That's what I was doing before the September round - gauging how long it would take. Then after Septemver I hoped things would go back to 'normal' next round, but it hasn't. In July and August they invited all 70+ points applicants and were clearing the 65 point backlog, if they had issued the same amount of invites in September I would have got an invite that round... Now I am not 'expecting' anything, just have to wait and see what they do each round.

Various goverment agencies/departments (I think DOI, AWPA & DET from memory) did recommend removing Accountants from the SOL for this year, stating that there were enough skilled Australians and graduates to fill available jobs. The Australian accounting bodies (CPA etc) and recruitment companies fought a joint campaign to keep Accountants on the SOL; the compromise was slashing the occupation ceiling and now we are in pro rata. Accountants are still a flagged occupation, meaning they are monitored closely for potential removal in future years. Final recommendations aren't published until March but you can track the various consultation stages online. There is still a long way to go until the 16/17 program year starts though so I wouldn't worry about it too much right now.


----------



## 7886 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey Dannyduke 

Could you plz help how can we look into what was the cut off date for Registered Nurses and are there any chances that i will get invited in Oct 2nd round or Nov round.I applied on 13/08/15...n still waiting with 60 points ANZSCO code-254499.

Thanks


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

7886 said:


> Hey Dannyduke
> 
> Could you plz help how can we look into what was the cut off date for Registered Nurses and are there any chances that i will get invited in Oct 2nd round or Nov round.I applied on 13/08/15...n still waiting with 60 points ANZSCO code-254499.
> 
> Thanks


Last cut-off for non pro-rated occupations is 27/07 which is not too far from your DOE. From the forum responses, it looks like last round Oct 9 all the invites went to 65 pointers, that is due to the 5 weeks backlog since Sep 7. Next round is in 2 weeks so there is chances for 60 pointers. I guess you have a decent chance for November rounds.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Well to correct your last part the invitation rounds in November will be on 12 and 27.
> Not Nov 6
> 
> So there is just one invitation round before your SA SS expires.
> ...


Hi srisydney,

Thanks for the quick informative reply. However, where did you come to know about the November dates? 
And if thats true, then surely I got left with only one round 
I have no idea what to do now and totally confused. As I am not sure about job chances in SA and would love to live close by my family & relatives in Perth & Vic.

If I let SA last date go, will it be a good idea?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

arunkareer said:


> Hi srisydney,
> 
> Thanks for the quick informative reply. However, where did you come to know about the November dates?
> And if thats true, then surely I got left with only one round
> ...


No go for SA and then look for jobs for 3-4 months, if no luck then ask state to release you.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

arunkareer said:


> Hi srisydney,
> 
> Thanks for the quick informative reply. However, where did you come to know about the November dates?
> And if thats true, then surely I got left with only one round
> ...


There will be two rounds 
Second friday of every month and the next friday after two weeks

Now it completely comes down to your current financial conditions and long term objectives.

If you cannot improve your point score of 60* I strongly advice you to take up SA SS*

SA is quite and beautiful
I was in Adelaide for the Fringe festival and India vs Pakistan cricket world cup match
Small and sweet city,friendly people great place to settle down and rents and properties are cheap compared to Sydney(my current location)


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Cut off could be around 27th sept for 65 pointers and 9th may for 60 pointers (2613). Unfortunate thing is there are 223 with 65+ points in just 20 days( 7th sept to 27th sept) . It means on avg -11 per day. Next round would on 23rd oct . So another 27 days backlog of 65+ pointers. It clearly shows no way for 60 pointers in oct. there is no use to setup ur expectations. Sorry for disappointment. But thats the fact. Donot want to put-up false expectation like this round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


My friend is a mechanical engineer with 65 points, he submitted on 8th Oct and got invited


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

eng_hany said:


> My friend is a mechanical engineer with 65 points, he submitted on 8th Oct and got invited



Sorry mate.. I was talking abt 2613 . My analysis wasnor at all related to other ict codes.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

Viral Patel said:


> Anybody git the invitation as a mechancial Engineer. Pl. reply........


yes my friend with 65 points and he submitted on 8th Oct


----------



## 7886 (Oct 9, 2015)

dannyduke said:


> Last cut-off for non pro-rated occupations is 27/07 which is not too far from your DOE. From the forum responses, it looks like last round Oct 9 all the invites went to 65 pointers, that is due to the 5 weeks backlog since Sep 7. Next round is in 2 weeks so there is chances for 60 pointers. I guess you have a decent chance for November rounds.


What do you mean by non pro rated occupations?????????????


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi, When will Skill select update the official details of October 09 round on their website? Do 190 SC detail will be published separately.


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

How'd I get to know the cut off date for my occupation 312412 for SC 190 and maximum number of 60 pointers invited. Do they have any details?


----------



## dustin_ariel (Oct 11, 2015)

*189 EOI for 263312*

Hello, gurus in the forum. I am new here and have been reading these threads for quite a while. 
I submitted my EOI with 60 points back on 11/8/2015 as 263312(Telecommunication Network Engineer). Still hasn't got invite last round. My visa expire on 30/11/2015. 

1.What are my chances to get invited in the following rounds before my visa expire?
2.I just pass the internal NAATI test, but still waiting for the positive assessment. What 
are the time frame of getting the NAATI positive assessment?
3.Is there any cheap alternative to stay other than 485 or getting a new student visa 
after my visa expire? I am on 572 now.

Any reply will be of great great great help, thanks ahead.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dustin_ariel said:


> Hello, gurus in the forum. I am new here and have been reading these threads for quite a while.
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 60 points back on 11/8/2015 as 263312(Telecommunication Network Engineer). Still hasn't got invite last round. My visa expire on 30/11/2015.
> 
> ...



Still you will have 3 rounds before your visa expiry . Once you lodge visa, you will be on bridging visa . Hope you will get invite in these 3 rounds 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

7886 said:


> What do you mean by non pro rated occupations?????????????


Pro rata occupations are occupations where they are receiving significantly more EOIs than they can invite, relative to the occupation ceiling. These occupations have special arrangements where DIBP limit the number of invites and they have their own cut off and points scores for each round.

Non-pro rata occupations don't have these limits and as a result, generally get invites sooner and with lower points that pro rata.

You can find more info on the skill select website.


----------



## erashu (Oct 10, 2015)

erashu said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new here and have submitted EOI under 190- System Admin with 60 points (including state sponsorship) on 6th of Oct. just want to know by when can I expect to receive an invite from NSW to apply for state sponsorship ? is there a way I can track the application or see how far have they gone ahead in sending the invite ?
> 
> Please let me know.



Please help me with this query... can't seem to find this info anywhere.


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

erashu said:


> erashu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone, I'm new here and have submitted EOI under 190- System Admin with 60 points (including state sponsorship) on 6th of Oct. just want to know by when can I expect to receive an invite from NSW to apply for state sponsorship ? is there a way I can track the application or see how far have they gone ahead in sending the invite ?
> ...



Hi Erashu, No you cannot track the process as these facilities are not provided by skill select or state :-( .But the time it take to get invitation depend upon your field and DOE. I NSW need you occupation highly they will nominate you more quickly but this also rake 2 month for 60 pointers. So best of luck for nect round


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sm_adil2002 said:


> Hi Erashu, No you cannot track the process as these facilities are not provided by skill select or state :-( .But the time it take to get invitation depend upon your field and DOE. I NSW need you occupation highly they will nominate you more quickly but this also rake 2 month for 60 pointers. So best of luck for nect round


At the moment NSW is not inviting much, only few 65+ pointers got invite.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> Find the above graph with my expected timeline for 2613( Software Engineer/Application Programmer). Donot ask for exact figures , i donot have concrete answer on exact values . Everything is based on assumption.
> 
> sorry header name -Total 65/60 is confusing.. Please read the header as total Number of 65/60 Pointers to be invited
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I am banking on this analysis..... by any chance need to get invite before Dec 15. My current contract job is finishing in dec 2015.


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...untants-waiting-23rd-october.html#post8442826

Please follow this one.. Only accountants waiting for next invitation round on 23rd oct 2015


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

dustin_ariel said:


> Hello, gurus in the forum. I am new here and have been reading these threads for quite a while.
> I submitted my EOI with 60 points back on 11/8/2015 as 263312(Telecommunication Network Engineer). Still hasn't got invite last round. My visa expire on 30/11/2015.
> 
> 1.What are my chances to get invited in the following rounds before my visa expire?
> ...


I would get my health check done for 189 visa and get criminal records ready. If you don't get invite till 30th then apply for 485.
As a cheap alternative you have 457 visa if your employer is willing to sponsor you.


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

hey guys

do 263111 fall under pro rata or non prorataa?


----------



## Viral Patel (Nov 11, 2014)

eng_hany said:


> yes my friend with 65 points and he submitted on 8th Oct


Thank you for info


----------



## rj1504 (Sep 16, 2015)

Just want to know is it possible to do medicals before 189 invitation to keep it in handy before submission ?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

rj1504 said:


> Just want to know is it possible to do medicals before 189 invitation to keep it in handy before submission ?


That's what I did. I did it because I know that I will stay in Australia and will require medical examination regardless of which visa I apply (might be PR or not PR).


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

avi87 said:


> hey guys
> 
> do 263111 fall under pro rata or non prorataa?


Check hereee
SkillSelect – 7 September 2015 round results


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> I am banking on this analysis..... by any chance need to get invite before Dec 15. My current contract job is finishing in dec 2015.



Same here... My contract as well in dec.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Count me in ....


hey, im trying to get in touch with people who have applied through ANZSCO code
263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)

Im based in Dubai,UAE


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> hey, im trying to get in touch with people who have applied through ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) Im based in Dubai,UAE


There are quite a few on the tracker.


----------



## Shahzaib Alam (Oct 12, 2015)

Dear Immi Gurus,

Your esteemed opinion is requested.

I applied for 189 Business Analyst visa. 

I received an invitation on 8th September, 2015. By 12th September, 2015 I paid for the visa fee i.e AUD 7000 (incl of wife and 2 kids).
Also, I submitted all the documents in the link/account including the medical and police character certificate by 20th September, 2015.

By 24th, I found on my application that the medical has been updated.

Now I want to know as to how long will it take for the next step. Time lines please.

Please note that till now, no case officer has been assigned.


Eager to hear suggestions from you guys.

regards,
Shahzaib


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

My points r 55 now and postively assessed as engineering technologist.
Is NSW 190 visa suitable for me.❓
chances of invitation
Do i need to show funds for SS.
Pl advice

Thanks
Swarnjeet


----------



## paritoshkgupta (Jul 16, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> My points r 55 now and postively assessed as engineering technologist.
> Is NSW 190 visa suitable for me.❓
> chances of invitation
> Do i need to show funds for SS.
> ...


NSW is suitable but 60 pointers are not getting invited these days so the chances are slim. You can still apply though.

No need to show any funds, you would just need to pay the visa fee.

PS: try giving English tests to improve score.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks Pritosh

i m appearing for pte ,my exam is on 23 nov 15. I Will try my best for 65 in each.
My exp is becoming 8 yrs on march 2016.i assessed as 7.5 yrs.

If i not get 65 marks in each in PTE.
Should i wait till march to gain 5 more points❓or apply eoi with 55 points.
pls suggest best solution.


Thanks
Swarnjit


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

guys pls advise when i can be invited pls


----------



## paritoshkgupta (Jul 16, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Thanks Pritosh
> 
> i m appearing for pte ,my exam is on 23 nov 15. I Will try my best for 65 in each.
> My exp is becoming 8 yrs on march 2016.i assessed as 7.5 yrs.
> ...


You can go for both. Apply 190 now and 189 in March


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi, I have one question about the skill invitation process. Me and my friend applied for same occupation. My friend got his invitation today on SC 489 (points 60) EOI submitted 27 july. Great news for him. I submitted my EOI on 25 Aug with 65 points with SC 489 and 190(60 points) but I didnot get invitation yet. So if points matter than I would be first to be invited but not. so it means submission date matters most not points. Please comments on this.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys pls advise when i can be invited pls


Most probably Nov 2nd round.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

I am assesed as engg tech by engineers aus 7.5 yrs relevant exp.
in Sep 2015.now my dibp points r 55.
If i apply on march 2016 with 8 yrs exp. to gain 5 more points,Do i need to assess myself again frm EA.
WHAT SHOULD I DO❓i m afraid not to get 65 in each in my PTE EXAM NEXT MONTH.

PLS SUGGEST.
THNXS
SWARNJIT


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> hey, im trying to get in touch with people who have applied through ANZSCO code
> 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 
> Im based in Dubai,UAE


Hey, PM me your number, I'll add you to the 263111 whatsapp group


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

avi87 said:


> hey guys
> 
> do 263111 fall under pro rata or non prorataa?


Hey, No buddy 263111 doesn't fall under pro rata, It is NON PRO RATA, currently there are only 3 occupations in pro rata, they are 2211 Accountants, 2611 ICT BA and 2613 Software and Applications Programmers


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

*Advise Needed*

Hey Guys !!

I have couple of queries.

1. I have already submitted my EOI for 189. If I update my EOI (I want to mark 190 as well) will it change my visa date of effect?

2. When can I expect reply on my EOI
Submitted: 29th Sep 2015
ACS: Positive:
IELTS L/R/S/W 8/8/7/6.5
Overall Point: 60


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

I am assesed as engg tech by engineers aus 7.5 yrs relevant exp.
in Sep 2015.now my dibp points r 55.
If i apply on march 2016 with 8 yrs exp. to gain 5 more points,Do i need to assess myself again frm EA.
WHAT SHOULD I DO❓i m afraid not to get 65 in each in my PTE EXAM NEXT MONTH.

PLS SUGGEST.
THNXS
SWARNJIT


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

alok how are you , we were assessing our cdr in the same time i guess


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

I am assesed as engg tech by engineers aus 7.5 yrs relevant exp.
in Sep 2015.now my dibp points r 55.
If i apply on march 2016 with 8 yrs exp. to gain 5 more points,Do i need to assess myself again frm EA.
WHAT SHOULD I DO❓i m afraid not to get 65 in each in my PTE EXAM NEXT MONTH.

PLS SUGGEST.
THNXS
SWARNJIT


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> I am assesed as engg tech by engineers aus 7.5 yrs relevant exp.
> in Sep 2015.now my dibp points r 55.
> If i apply on march 2016 with 8 yrs exp. to gain 5 more points,Do i need to assess myself again frm EA.
> WHAT SHOULD I DO❓i m afraid not to get 65 in each in my PTE EXAM NEXT MONTH.
> ...


Hi, Yes you will have to assess yourself again, validate 8th years of work ex from EA and then only you will be able to claim points for that.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Ria,
Only for work exp❓
No need to re submit cdr again❔
Is NSW give invitation to me with 55 pts.❓
Why nsw is slow wrt eoi❓
Thnx
Swarnjit


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> I am assesed as engg tech by engineers aus 7.5 yrs relevant exp.
> in Sep 2015.now my dibp points r 55.
> If i apply on march 2016 with 8 yrs exp. to gain 5 more points,Do i need to assess myself again frm EA.
> WHAT SHOULD I DO❓i m afraid not to get 65 in each in my PTE EXAM NEXT MONTH.
> ...


Hey, you don't need to reaccess anything, your EOI will automatically update to 60 points in march 2016, for the time being apply to some state for SS


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Any 65 pointers added to immi tracker ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Any 65 pointers added to immi tracker ?


there are a few 65pointers, well only in few occupations... but nnumber is growing. :fingerscrossed:

Hopefully if people continue to register with same speed we will have proper pciture soon.


----------



## Shahood (Oct 9, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Disappointed to say but my name can be removed from the list..as per ACS they deducted my 4 yrs experience..I made a mistake while filing eoi..now I only have 55 points....trying to get PTE cleared now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Oh thats sad!
Does it mean ur application fee is gonna go wasted?


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> there are a few 65pointers, well only in few occupations... but nnumber is growing. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hopefully if people continue to register with same speed we will have proper pciture soon.


Hey, I keep checking immittracker most of the time. I am confused between "waiting" and "in progress". I guess, "in progress" means that the person has received ITA. But they why some ppl have not given their ITA dates


----------



## Atiqa (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi nolan, How would you find NAATI.. was it difficult ??


----------



## mariner chrisd (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm a ships engineer- was at 60 points for the last invitation round, did my PTE and got 90 in all- so now updated to 70 points for the 189 visa.. hope to get something on the 23rd!!


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I guess PTE is making some really nice revenues thanks to SkillSelect.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

*Forum Trend*

This is how the trend goes in the forum. Dates are for illustration purpose


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ria_libran said:


> Hey, I keep checking immittracker most of the time. I am confused between "waiting" and "in progress". I guess, "in progress" means that the person has received ITA. But they why some ppl have not given their ITA dates


I am still sorting out the statuses, at this time they both mean the same "in progress" and "waiting" - this is due to the fact that many people prefered to put "waiting" instead of "in progress"... 

I will synchronize all statuses in the due course... and will only leave 3.


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

Atiqa said:


> Hi nolan, How would you find NAATI.. was it difficult ??


Hi Atiqa

It's easier than IELTS or other exams. You'll pass on your first try. Best of luck


----------



## rajeshrpjha (Oct 12, 2015)

*Please advise*

Hey Guys !!

I have couple of queries.

1. I have already submitted my EOI for 189. If I update my EOI (I want to mark 190 as well) will it change my visa date of effect?

2. When can I expect reply on my EOI
Submitted: 29th Sep 2015
ACS: Positive:
IELTS L/R/S/W 8/8/7/6.5
Overall Point: 60

Thanks 
Rajesh


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

sm_adil2002 said:


> Hi, I have one question about the skill invitation process. Me and my friend applied for same occupation. My friend got his invitation today on SC 489 (points 60) EOI submitted 27 july. Great news for him. I submitted my EOI on 25 Aug with 65 points with SC 489 and 190(60 points) but I didnot get invitation yet. So if points matter than I would be first to be invited but not. so it means submission date matters most not points. Please comments on this.


Please provide some expert response.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello all,

I submitted my EOI on Jul 4th with 60 points on 261311 code. Last round was completely disappointing and I am hoping that 60 pointers backlog will move further as it is pro rata based.


----------



## ladanow (Oct 13, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys pls advise when i can be invited pls


My status is like yours.

I am an Engineer with 60 points,applied on 3 Sept, I guess it would be in Nov.


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi guys I need your suggestion i am in confusing situation my situation is I lodged my application for both 189 with 65 points and updated 190 with 70 points on 5th of October 2015 in both general accountant and external accountant my question is my visa will be expiring on 22nd of October 2015 and next invitation round for 189 starts on 23rd oct and to be on a safe side I have invitation of 489 from Orana NSW and they gave me 60 days to accept the invitation which will expire on 1/December/2015 so what do you guys suggest Whether I should wait for the next invitation round or be On a safe side I should accept 489 invitation which will cost me around $3500 

Visa lodged 5 October 2015
Subclass 189 65 points
Subclass 190 70 points

And last question my visa will expire on 22/10/2015 and invitation round for 189 starts at midnight so if I don't get the invitation on 23/10/2015 and I accept the invitation of 489 after round finished around 2am is that will be issue


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

rameshkumar said:


> Hi guys I need your suggestion i am in confusing situation my situation is I lodged my application for both 189 with 65 points and updated 190 with 70 points on 5th of October 2015 in both general accountant and external accountant my question is my visa will be expiring on 22nd of October 2015 and next invitation round for 189 starts on 23rd oct and to be on a safe side I have invitation of 489 from Orana NSW and they gave me 60 days to accept the invitation which will expire on 1/December/2015 so what do you guys suggest Whether I should wait for the next invitation round or be On a safe side I should accept 489 invitation which will cost me around $3500
> 
> Visa lodged 5 October 2015
> Subclass 189 65 points
> ...



btw , Could someone nomine two occupations at the same time?

From what I understand is that a person can have one under 189 and create another one for 190 but same occupation.

Am I missing something here? 

for 489 under what ANZSCO you applied?

Cheers


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

afp85_19 said:


> btw , Could someone nomine two occupations at the same time?
> 
> From what I understand is that a person can have one under 189 and create another one for 190 but same occupation.
> 
> ...


I applied separately for 189 and for 190 
For 489 I applied on the basis of external auditor and I got the nomination


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

afp85_19 said:


> btw , Could someone nomine two occupations at the same time?
> 
> From what I understand is that a person can have one under 189 and create another one for 190 but same occupation.
> 
> ...


Yesterday I called the immigration department and they told me that you can submit as many EOI as you want even under different occupation. Of course you must have the exact skills assessment for each of those.

Be careful if you ask for more skills assessments from the same body because the new one might invalid the previous one.


----------



## zee147 (Oct 8, 2015)

nolan said:


> Atiqa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi nolan, How would you find NAATI.. was it difficult ??
> ...


Hi, nolan can you plz guide me from where to prepare and how the NAATI test and its dates are like IELTS and what course do we need to gain 5 extra points toward immigration. Thanks


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am still sorting out the statuses, at this time they both mean the same "in progress" and "waiting" - this is due to the fact that many people prefered to put "waiting" instead of "in progress"...
> 
> I will synchronize all statuses in the due course... and will only leave 3.


Maybe you can put the status like "Submitted EOI", "Received ITA", "Applied for SS approval" and "Approved". So then there will not be any scope of confusion, otherwise, everyone will assume the meaning by themselves. :confused2:


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Advice Please*

Hi Everyone!

I am an Occupational Therapist with 55+5 points. I understand this is non-pro rata occupation right? I submitted EOI on October 12. Do you think it's possible I get an invite for NSW SS on the next round?

If not, how long do I have to wait for non pro rata occupation? Any advice would help.

Thank you!


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

alexamarie17 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am an Occupational Therapist with 55+5 points. I understand this is non-pro rata occupation right? I submitted EOI on October 12. Do you think it's possible I get an invite for NSW SS on the next round?
> 
> ...


No one can even guess if and when it possible for you to get an invite. Here's what we know:

NSW has given out only a handful of invites since July, strictly to users with 65+ points. Some 55+5 point applicants who submitted their application a year ago have still not been invied, others were lucky to benefit from the launch of NSW's new system in the second half of previous migration year.

How would you evaluate your chances?


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> No one can even guess if and when it possible for you to get an invite. Here's what we know:
> 
> NSW has given out only a handful of invites since July, strictly to users with 65+ points. Some 55+5 point applicants who submitted their application a year ago have still not been invied, others were lucky to benefit from the launch of NSW's new system in the second half of previous migration year.
> 
> How would you evaluate your chances?


I'm not quite so sure either. But I've come across two other people in my field with 60 points and have gotten invites on September. 

I am counting on the fact that there are a few people in the occupation I'm applying for, therefore bigger chances to get picked? Would this be correct?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

^ Perhaps these people applied for 189 visa or SS from another state. Not very likely that it was NSW.

Occupations with few applicants can certainly provide some privilege. However, at this point, even if NSW started to hand out invites tomorrow, the system would probably be flooded by higher point applicants.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> ^ Perhaps these people applied for 189 visa or SS from another state. Not very likely that it was NSW.
> 
> Occupations with few applicants can certainly provide some privilege. However, at this point, even if NSW started to hand out invites tomorrow, the system would probably be flooded by higher point applicants.


Maybe... If I up my English score in IELTS, and get a 60 or 65 without nomination, would it be easier to get picked with 189 visa then?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

^ For sure, your probability of being picked would increase immensely. In fact, it'd be quite likely to receive an invite. Perhaps not in the first round, but nevertheless.


----------



## vutukuricm (Mar 4, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI on June 6 2015 (2613 – Software application programmer) - subclass 189 – 60 points , waiting for the invite.
Looking at the current trend , I need to wait till Jan 2016.

Should I update the EOI for SS – 190 will it affect my EOI submission date?(Probably with NSW). Will it help me in getting the invite a bit early than 189?
I am not aware what is going on with SS- NSW how long people are waiting for SS invite who has got 60points (with out SS) with 2613?

Please help me in making the decision.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

vutukuricm said:


> I have submitted my EOI on June 6 2015 (2613 – Software application programmer) - subclass 189 – 60 points , waiting for the invite.
> Looking at the current trend , I need to wait till Jan 2016.
> 
> Should I update the EOI for SS – 190 will it affect my EOI submission date?(Probably with NSW). Will it help me in getting the invite a bit early than 189?
> ...


Hi,

You can submit SS as well, if you read the other thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...onsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-257.html you will find how long the waiting time has been for NSW.

I know no one can be sure of the 189 invite but how did you conclude on getting an invite in Jan 2016. If you refer Ramsp post few pages back you will find a rough estimate on the invite timelines.

Though it might not be 100 per true, he has taken many factors into account while preparing this list. Hope this helps


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

Does anybody here with 60points or less that received and VISA Application invitation for the October 9, 2015 skill select round? I received about 60 points and I am wondering if the October 1st round only invited those with 65+ points and those that have 60 or less points will be entertained by the second round of October. Thank You.


----------



## mulattoalbino (Oct 14, 2015)

I have just submitted EOI yesterday (13 Oct) with 70 points under occupation of Psychotherapist 272314. What's the likelihood of making this 23rd Oct round as my visa expires soon after?

This is for 189 btw


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

vitofilip said:


> Does anybody here with 60points or less that received and VISA Application invitation for the October 9, 2015 skill select round? I received about 60 points and I am wondering if the October 1st round only invited those with 65+ points and those that have 60 or less points will be entertained by the second round of October. Thank You.


Hi,

No 60 pointers were invited in our category.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Krish,

Can you let us know till which date 60 pointers were invited in 261313 category.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> Can you let us know till which date 60 pointers were invited in 261313 category.


Hi Sreelatha,

I guess it was May 10th 2015. 

If you are a 60 pointer, please update your signature and update the list of people waiting for invite list. I guess you can find the list between page 80-90.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Mates,

Is this the updated list(waiting for invite)

261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi all, any idea when I can be invited?

Regards,
Sherif
________________________
189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
11/09/2015 -- EOI Submitted (60 points)
XX/XX/2015 - Invite |


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Most probably dec 1st round.

If lucky then Nov 2nd round



shrif said:


> Hi all, any idea when I can be invited?
> 
> Regards,
> Sherif
> ...


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey mate

My points will update to 60 next week. Will my date of effect change ?


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Most probably dec 1st round.
> 
> If lucky then Nov 2nd round


thx bro, I also applied for Subclass 489 on 12/10/215, any suggestion?

Regards,
Sherif
________________________

11/09/2015 -- EOI Submitted (189 Subclass - 263111 - 60 points)
12/10/2015 -- EOI Submitted (489 Subclass - 70 points)
XX/XX/2015 - Invite


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Hey mate
> 
> My points will update to 60 next week. Will my date of effect change ?


Yes


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for October 2015 round.&lt;==*



krish4aus said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Is this the updated list(waiting for invite)
> 
> ...



The person , who created this thread , still top in the list.



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Dear members, I hv posted so many times abt my case. I m electronics engineer 233411 with 55+5 points. Applied for NSW on 10th July and didn't receive invitation yet.
Also i hvn't sèen any electronics engineer with higher pointer also who got the invitation.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> The person , who created this thread , still top in the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



he should get invite in second round + some 60 pointers 

Cheers


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

No idea about 489, mate.
I am not following that

As you have 60 points, so you should wait for some more time.



shrif said:


> thx bro, I also applied for Subclass 489 on 12/10/215, any suggestion?
> 
> Regards,
> Sherif
> ...


----------



## taurasmishu (Sep 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Is this the updated list(waiting for invite)
> 
> ...


Hi Krish,

Please add my name as well in the list. 

261313 60 21/09/2015 taurasmishu

Thanks


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Dear members, I hv posted so many times abt my case. I m electronics engineer 233411 with 55+5 points. Applied for NSW on 10th July and didn't receive invitation yet.
> Also i hvn't sèen any electronics engineer with higher pointer also who got the invitation.


NSW has not started inviting candidates will less that 65+ points from last 2-3 months. In 1-2 months situation should be better.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

*List*



taurasmishu said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> Please add my name as well in the list.
> 
> ...


261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 21/09/2015 taurasmishu
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Non pro rate applicants .... re posting the list ..

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

hey can anyone tell me 

263111 is pro rata or non pro rata field.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

Hi Avi,

263111 is non pro rata




avi87 said:


> hey can anyone tell me
> 
> 263111 is pro rata or non pro rata field.


----------



## Ronaldsoe (Jun 5, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Dear members, I hv posted so many times abt my case. I m electronics engineer 233411 with 55+5 points. Applied for NSW on 10th July and didn't receive invitation yet.
> Also i hvn't sèen any electronics engineer with higher pointer also who got the invitation.


Hi..I m in same condition with u..233411..55+5...ielts 6.5 ..i have been waiting the invitation since FEB 2015...I almost lost my hope....I HAVE NO IDEA WHEN WE CAN GET IT...LET'S PRAY FOR IT..........


----------



## mulattoalbino (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi I posted earlier but it seems that no one has noticed.

I am on 70 points and lodged EOI on 13/10/2015. Anxious about making the next round because of visa expiry. Going for 189 with 272314 as occupation. 

Is it likely that I'll be invited next round?


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Avi,
> 
> 263111 is non pro rata


hey sanjay

we are on same boat.

i too applied for EOI with 60 pts but on 30th sep.

can we expect invitation on oct 23rd.

are you doing on your own


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

mulattoalbino said:


> Hi I posted earlier but it seems that no one has noticed.
> 
> I am on 70 points and lodged EOI on 13/10/2015. Anxious about making the next round because of visa expiry. Going for 189 with 272314 as occupation.
> 
> Is it likely that I'll be invited next round?


UNIT GROUP 2723 Psychologists......70 pts ...its a sure shot.
keep ur docs ready ...


----------



## Civil-Engineer (Oct 9, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> No idea about 489, mate.
> I am not following that
> 
> As you have 60 points, so you should wait for some more time.


Why cant I PM you? Am I too new to the Forum?????


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ronaldsoe said:


> Hi..I m in same condition with u..233411..55+5...ielts 6.5 ..i have been waiting the invitation since FEB 2015...I almost lost my hope....I HAVE NO IDEA WHEN WE CAN GET IT...LET'S PRAY FOR IT..........


Hi,

Just to let you know that my friend applied for EOI and she didn't receive any invite for months. Her agent re applied for her case because as per his experience, sometimes applications get almost lost in the pool. So he re applied for her and she got the invite within a month. 
Sharing my experience as it's just an advise.

All the best.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Civil-Engineer said:


> Why cant I PM you? Am I too new to the Forum?????


Try it now - there was a bit of a system glitch! 

Thank you. 

kaju


----------



## vutukuricm (Mar 4, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can submit SS as well, if you read the other thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...onsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-257.html you will find how long the waiting time has been for NSW.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information mate.. i will check the other thread and see what can be done.


----------



## Sri2020 (Oct 11, 2015)

Vinvid said:


> Non pro rate applicants .... re posting the list ..
> 
> 28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney
> 28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
> ...


Please add me to the list 
04/09/15 233411 60 Electronics engineer


----------



## barney83 (Jul 16, 2015)

I am with 65 point for my eoi. Hopefully 23rd would get invited.


----------



## Vikrale (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi everyone. So what is the chance for me? I have 65 points assessed on management accounting for both 189 and 190 and external auditor for 190 just incase they give it for the state sponsorship. Visa expires 31 dec 2015. 
Any suggestion?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Sir
I m assessed as Engineering technologist 233914.
Points 55+5 and applied eoi to NSW.
Is this occupation is pro rata based or not?

My total exp assessed 7.3 years as per EA.

Pls comment .
Also i m not cleared about pro rata.

Thanx
Swarnjeet


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Sir
> I m assessed as Engineering technologist 233914.
> Points 55+5 and applied eoi to NSW.
> Is this occupation is pro rata based or not?
> ...


Hey, No your occupation is not pro rata, currently there are only three pro rata occupations, they are Accountants, ICT Business Analysts and Software programmers. By the way you have applied for 190 and that has nothing to do with po rata of non pro rata


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Sir what do u mean by pro rata occupation.
According to u what r the chances for invitation for engineering technologist?
Thnx


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Sir what do u mean by pro rata occupation. According to u what r the chances for invitation for engineering technologist? Thnx


With 55+5 you can only go for state sponsorship. 

Today NSW started to invite 55+5 pointers.

What is your english level?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

My exp is 7.3 years and eng is at competent level.
What is pro rata meant for?
Thnx


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Vikrale said:


> Hi everyone. So what is the chance for me? I have 65 points assessed on management accounting for both 189 and 190 and external auditor for 190 just incase they give it for the state sponsorship. Visa expires 31 dec 2015.
> Any suggestion?


it depends on when you submitted your EOI. and about visa 190 it depends on the State.

However, the situation for accountant category is quite messy and it's hard to predict something. If everything comes back to the normality from the next round, you have chances to get invite under visa 189.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi andry, you said NSW start invited 55+5 pointers, I m also sailing in same boat. How sure r u that NSW started inviting? My ANSZCO Code is 233411, EOI date is 10 July 2015.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Join Date: Sep 2015
Location: India
Posts: 15
Rep Power: 0


Originally from india. Expat in australia.

My exp is 7.3 years and eng is at competent level.
What is pro rata meant for?
Thnx


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Avi,

I am taking the help of MARA agent. In the coming round not sure how many 60+ are in queue. In the last round we did not see any movement for 60 pointers and the visa cut-off date is 27th July.

What about you, are you taking help of any agent? Kindly include signature in your profile, it will be easier to know your status.

Regds,




avi87 said:


> hey sanjay
> 
> we are on same boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Hi andry, you said NSW start invited 55+5 pointers, I m also sailing in same boat. How sure r u that NSW started inviting? My ANSZCO Code is 233411, EOI date is 10 July 2015.


There is a thread, NSW July Invitation, just some hiys confirmed there today


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

My exp is 7.3 years and eng is at competent level.
What is pro rata meant for?
Thnx


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

guys when can we expect next update on previous invitation round on skill select....last time they updated it in a weeks time i guess...


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> My exp is 7.3 years and eng is at competent level.
> What is pro rata meant for?
> Thnx


Hi,

Invitation for few occupation like Software and Applications Programmers are based on pro-rata. They invite the person with the highest point first,regardless the time when he has submitted the EOI. Once they are done with the all highest points ,they invite the next highest point.

currently anyone with points same or more than 65 is getting immediate invite for Software and Applications Programmers. People with 60 points are in queue and till now they have invited people who have applied for EOI during may 2015.


----------



## mhemani (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi all,

Was a round conducted on 9th Oct? if yes then why doesn't the official website announce the result.

Confused.
Thanks


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Count me in


Skilled visa 189 - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
EOI - 5th June 2015 with 60 points


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Someone please suggest me How much time I need to wait for invitation:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vikrale (Sep 8, 2015)

I lodged my 189 and 190 in July 30th. 
Sgamba.


----------



## Optimistic_S (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi friends,

Surprisingly, I just received an invitation for visa 190 NSW. I heard people said that invitees would have 60 days to apply but in my case it's totally different. In the email, they advise me that I have only 14 days to apply, meaning that the invitation will expire in October 29. I strongly want to get visa 189 but as you know it's so unpredictable to know whether I can get an invite before 9 December when my points will be deducted because of my age. Honestly, I jst have idea of skipping this because even I lose 5 points after 9 December, I still can apply 190 again with new EOI and at that time my points will be 55+5 (state sponsor). What do you think?

Should I grasp this opportunity or wait for upcoming rounds?

-----------------------------
Code - 272511

IELTS L/R/S/W 7/7/7/7.5
Skill Assessment: 18/9/2015
EOI: 21/9/2015

Visa 189 - 60 points
Visa 190 - 65 points (any states)


----------



## Civil-Engineer (Oct 9, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> guys when can we expect next update on previous invitation round on skill select....last time they updated it in a weeks time i guess...


I tried to find out about the date of the update of the 7th September results page (SkillSelect â€“ 7 September 2015 round results). The one date I found with the developer tools is the 18th of September, which was 11 days after the Invitation round. The current update would then be on the 20th.

<meta name="AGLSTERMS.date" content="18/09/2015 8:57:38 AM" />

The main page (SkillSelect) would have gotten updated on the 22nd then, if that's what these numbers stand for 

<meta name="AGLSTERMS.date" content="22/09/2015 8:20:50 AM" />

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-9-October-2015-Round-Results.aspx or http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/9-october-2015-round-results don't work as to now


----------



## mhemani (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow.. you are really following this well!


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Optimistic_S said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Surprisingly, I just received an invitation for visa 190 NSW. I heard people said that invitees would have 60 days to apply but in my case it's totally different. In the email, they advise me that I have only 14 days to apply, meaning that the invitation will expire in October 29. I strongly want to get visa 189 but as you know it's so unpredictable to know whether I can get an invite before 9 December when my points will be deducted because of my age. Honestly, I jst have idea of skipping this because even I lose 5 points after 9 December, I still can apply 190 again with new EOI and at that time my points will be 55+5 (state sponsor). What do you think?
> 
> ...


Hi there! I think you got an invitation to apply for state nomination which is 14 days. After it is approved, you get an invite for visa 190 which is given 60 days to complete.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

alexamarie17 said:


> Hi there! I think you got an invitation to apply for state nomination which is 14 days. After it is approved, you get an invite for visa 190 which is given 60 days to complete.



Better apply for approval in next 10 days . Then approval will take 25-30 days. Next once u get the approval , u will have 60 days time. By the time , u might get 189. Its only waste of 300 bucks if u get invite in 189 . Otherwise u will be lucky 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> My exp is 7.3 years and eng is at competent level.
> What is pro rata meant for?
> Thnx


Hi Swarnjeet Pro Rata would mean invites equally distributed throughout the year. Example For ICT BA ANZSCO 261111 total seats announced for the FY 2015-16 is 1536 and it is pro rata which would mean maximum of 128 invites will be sent out every month. 

For state nomination Pro Rata does not come into effect.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Vikas,
Thnx for ur reply, in my case my occupation is engineering technologist 233914,what r chances of invitation and total ceiling is 1000 as per dibp.my exp is 7.3 years and English is at competent level.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Vikrale said:


> I lodged my 189 and 190 in July 30th.
> Sgamba.


well IF everything goes back to normality it's quite sure you'll get invite under 189 by the end of december (more likely first or second round of November).

In August they invited accountants with 65 points who submitted EOI no later than 2 July 2015.

Right now there are many applicants with 70+ points as they invited few accountants in September and October, so I expect that IF they invite accountants in the next round only people with 70+ points will get an invite.

Really everything depends on what the immigration department decides to do.

Fingers crossed :/


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Vikas,
> Thnx for ur reply, in my case my occupation is engineering technologist 233914,what r chances of invitation and total ceiling is 1000 as per dibp.my exp is 7.3 years and English is at competent level.


Hello Swarnjeet what are your total claimed points and what is your EOI date of effect?
As I was going through the occupation ceilings published on DIBP website out of 1000 271 invites were sent until sept round cutoff 60 points for 189. Visa date of effect - 27 July 2015 9.22 am

Have you applied for State? Note that state nominated visa are not subject to ceiling limitations.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Vikas my dibp points r
Age- 30
Experience-10
Graduation-15
Ielts- 0
Total 55
Eoi date 2 oct 2015 for NSW state


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hi Vikas my dibp points r
> Age- 30
> Experience-10
> Graduation-15
> ...


Well i can see you are not claiming points for IELTS. Why dont you try to give PTE or IELTS again to get additional points. 

Please note that your occupation code has been flagged? Likely to be removed in the future.


----------



## rvg (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I am a new member.

261313/189
ACS +ve: 24/06/2015; IELTS - 8.5/8/7.5/7 (R/L/S/W); EOI Value date: 07/10/2015; SS Victoria rejected; Total Points: 60

In the month of May 2016 my points will come down to 55 because of age.

Is there a chance that i will get invite before that.


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

rvg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new member.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have also submitted my EOI recently. Lets wait and watch. I think you would definitely get the invite before May next year. When people will get the invite in next round(23rd Oct),we will come to know what is the trend for 60 pointers.


----------



## Optimistic_S (Oct 10, 2015)

alexamarie17 said:


> Hi there! I think you got an invitation to apply for state nomination which is 14 days. After it is approved, you get an invite for visa 190 which is given 60 days to complete.


Thank you for your quick reply, Alexamarie17!

Now I think it makes sense. But I still have a question. Do you think applying for state nomination might affect my EOI for 189? Again, I've heard that once I accept 190 then I will not be able to receive invitation for 189 any more. Is that correct?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hi Vikas my dibp points r
> Age- 30
> Experience-10
> Graduation-15
> ...


Well i can see you are not claiming points for IELTS. Why dont you try to give PTE or IELTS again to get additional points. 

Please note that your occupation code has been flagged? Likely to be removed in the future.


----------



## shebyjose (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello, 

I have submitted EOI on 28th June 2015 for ANZSCO 261313 with 60 points. 

When is the next invitation release date? Is there any chance for June submitted people with 60 points?

Thanks,
sheby.


----------



## Optimistic_S (Oct 10, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Better apply for approval in next 10 days . Then approval will take 25-30 days. Next once u get the approval , u will have 60 days time. By the time , u might get 189. Its only waste of 300 bucks if u get invite in 189 . Otherwise u will be lucky
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thank you so much Ramsp! I'm wondering if applying for this might affect my EOI 189?

Also, did you mean I should apply for approval and once I get it, I will have 60 days time to apply visa 190? And what will happens when I reject 190 later to follow 189 but then visa isn't granted? Is there any chance for me to get an invitation again from NSW in future?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear Vikas.
I have time up to jun 2016 I think for flagged occupation.
Yes I hav booked my pte exam on 24 Nov 15.but I m afraid about 65 in each
So i applied to NSW in the mean time.besides on march 2016 my exp will become 8 yrs and I will earn 5 
More points .but it will be very late till march 2016.

Thnx


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear Vikas.
I have time up to jun 2016 I think for flagged occupation.
Yes I hav booked my pte exam on 24 Nov 15.but I m afraid about 65 in each
So i applied to NSW in the mean time.besides on march 2016 my exp will become 8 yrs and I will earn 5 
More points .but it will be very late till march 2016.

Thnx


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Shahood said:


> Oh thats sad!
> Does it mean ur application fee is gonna go wasted?


Touch wood..there is no fee for submitting eoi till now.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear Vikas.
> I have time up to jun 2016 I think for flagged occupation.
> Yes I hav booked my pte exam on 24 Nov 15.but I m afraid about 65 in each
> So i applied to NSW in the mean time.besides on march 2016 my exp will become 8 yrs and I will earn 5
> ...


Dont worry you will do well in your PTE make sure you practice well. 
And hopefully all going fall in the right place for you. Wish you all the best. Hope you get your invite from NSW soon.


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Analyst programmer
24/8/15 eoi submitted 190-65/ 189-60 points
I am claiming for one year onshore exp. 5 points.

Any comments regarding 189 or 190 chances?


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Optimistic_S said:


> Thank you so much Ramsp! I'm wondering if applying for this might affect my EOI 189?
> 
> Also, did you mean I should apply for approval and once I get it, I will have 60 days time to apply visa 190? And what will happens when I reject 190 later to follow 189 but then visa isn't granted? Is there any chance for me to get an invitation again from NSW in future?


the process goes like this :

EOI submitted --> NSW invites you (you have 14 days to lodge your application) --> NSW approves & sponsor you for 190 visa (you have 60 days to lodge) --> Apply for 190 visa. 

I think it's pretty risky and hard to tell what will happen. I'd suggest you to consult with an agent. Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all I have gone through the price estimator for 189 visa in INR , it 3600 AUD when I calculate its coming to 1 lakh eighty thousand but on the site it's adding one lakh extra which comes to 280000.what is that extra fee? can anyone help.thank you


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Sri2020 said:


> Please add me to the list
> 04/09/15 233411 60 Electronics engineer



Please add to the above list and repost ...


----------



## Sri2020 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sri2020 said:


> Vinvid said:
> 
> 
> > Non pro rate applicants .... re posting the list ..
> ...


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> Hi all I have gone through the price estimator for 189 visa in INR , it 3600 AUD when I calculate its coming to 1 lakh eighty thousand but on the site it's adding one lakh extra which comes to 280000.what is that extra fee? can anyone help.thank you


Hi,

You must have included one of your family members in the EOI. Have you ??


----------



## raman.try1983 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on 16th October 2015 for ANZSCO 261313 'Software Engineer'. What are the possible timelines for getting the invitation? Issue is I am turning 33 in Jan 2016 and I would be losing 5 points.
Give your inputs please.

regards,
Ram


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

raman.try1983 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on 16th October 2015 for ANZSCO 261313 'Software Engineer'. What are the possible timelines for getting the invitation? Issue is I am turning 33 in Jan 2016 and I would be losing 5 points.
> Give your inputs please.
> 
> ...


Hi Ram,

There are still 65 pointers to be invited after 27th Sept so most likely you will get the invite in this or next round and for sure before Jan 2016.

Good luck.


----------



## Civil-Engineer (Oct 9, 2015)

raman.try1983 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on 16th October 2015 for ANZSCO 261313 'Software Engineer'. What are the possible timelines for getting the invitation? Issue is I am turning 33 in Jan 2016 and I would be losing 5 points.
> Give your inputs please.
> 
> ...


The possible timeline is that you get invited on the 23th of october and everyone hates you because people submitted in May/June with 60 pts must wait even longer because of people like you =)


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Civil-Engineer said:


> I tried to find out about the date of the update of the 7th September results page (SkillSelect – 7 September 2015 round results). The one date I found with the developer tools is the 18th of September, which was 11 days after the Invitation round. The current update would then be on the 20th.
> 
> <meta name="AGLSTERMS.date" content="18/09/2015 8:57:38 AM" />
> 
> ...


good work out mate! makes sense! just awaiting invitation now on 23rd...but not hopeful for same as only 1 day its moved for 60 pointers and i dont know how many applicants would be there for 2335 codes from 28th july till 12th aug..so fingers crossed for this round!


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Chandana9454 said:


> Someone please suggest me How much time I need to wait for invitation:fingerscrossed:


bro, for that u need to give details like code, EOI submission date, visa subclass etc.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

mhemani said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was a round conducted on 9th Oct? if yes then why doesn't the official website announce the result.
> 
> ...


Hi mhemani, I think they will announce the results after oct23 round


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Civil-Engineer said:


> The possible timeline is that you get invited on the 23th of october and everyone hates you because people submitted in May/June with 60 pts must wait even longer because of people like you =)



Lol....


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

How can you predict that bharathjangam?


----------



## barney83 (Jul 16, 2015)

Submitted 189 with 65 points. Hopefully 23rd Oct round will get the invite.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> How can you predict that bharathjangam?


No theory Sam678. Just guess.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Many 65 pointers


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Can someone please help me find the latest list of people who are expecting invite on Oct 23? I am also expecting invite. So, I want to add my name to that list.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

55 pointers chances are less I think in case of Engineering technologist category for NSW.


----------



## raman.try1983 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Krish for your reply. Hope to get it soon.

regards,
Ram


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Can someone please help me find the latest list of people who are expecting invite on Oct 23? I am also expecting invite. So, I want to add my name to that list.


Hi mahajanakhil1985

I think this is the list you are looking for posted by @jeba on page 96. You should update your points to 65 now and climb up the list. 

This is the latest list that we have for next round.

261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys my husband applied for EOI under software applications programmer on 01/07/2015 with 60 points. We have not received any invitation as yet, when do you think we should expect the invite? Its so annoying


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

Added me there for 30 Jun :

261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have updated the list with my entry (my EOI was updated to 65 points on Oct 8, 2015):

261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261313 60 27/07/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> I have updated the list with my entry (my EOI was updated to 65 points on Oct 8, 2015):
> 
> 261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
> 261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
> ...


Hi Akhil,

Since you have moved on top of the list you should remove the second entry in the liat with 60 points


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

1 week left guys!
I hope they would do the november round on the 6th...


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Vikas . I did not know that I was already in the list.

The updated list is as follows:

261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## sm_adil2002 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey Guys, I got my invitation of SC 190. yepeee. Thank God


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

I too had submitted EOI on 16th Sep..


261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 16/09/2015 MAKumar
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## rj1504 (Sep 16, 2015)

261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 28/09/2015 rj1504
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 16/09/2015 MAKumar
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

I think 60 pointers will never get invited.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> I think 60 pointers will never get invited.


Any evidence to back this up, mate? Only one round and you have come up with such conclusion? July round also 65 pointers get invited, and I dont see as much panick as this last round.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

spark92 said:


> 1 week left guys!
> I hope they would do the november round on the 6th...


The November rounds would be on 13 and 27
Second Friday of the month and two weeks after that(according to October round)


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

srisydney said:


> The November rounds would be on 13 and 27
> Second Friday of the month and two weeks after that(according to October round)


how did you figure that out srisydney?? y not on 6th nov?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> how did you figure that out srisydney?? y not on 6th nov?


Its just an assumption Sam since the october rounds were scheduled for 2nd and 4th friday we assume it will be the same for november rounds. And 2nd and 4th friday are on 13th and 27th respectively. 

Though it depends on DIBP when they want to schedule the rounds. We have to wait and watch after the 23rd Oct round is completed and new dates are announced.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

I think now this is hard game for 55 pointers engineering technologist category NSW state sponsor ship.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

vikaschandra - looking at trend from jan to march, seems second and fourth friday but lately trend changed, so really unsure what will happen!!


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

I think now this is hard game for 55 pointers engineering technologist category NSW state sponsor ship.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> I think now this is hard game for 55 pointers engineering technologist category NSW state sponsor ship.


Indeed with 55+5 would be difficult. The priority as always would be going to high scorers. Just hope their are not many individuals with 65+ points in order to be considered for the nomination.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

5 days (quite literally 24*5 hours) left. Let the countdown start!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Hope they clear some 60 pointers... been waiting from June...


----------



## CaptainT (Sep 23, 2015)

sm_adil2002 said:


> Hey Guys, I got my invitation of SC 190. yepeee. Thank God


OMG congratulation.

May I ask what is your occupation and how long have you been waiting.
How do you know you will be invited since I applied through an agent.

Since I am desperate waiting for SS 190 too.

Anyway, congratulation once again. 

:second::second::second:


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Are there any engineering professionals here at 60 pts waiting for oct23 invite? Can u share your eoi date of submission? Thanks


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

The updated the list with my entry:

261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Any 60 pts mechanical/electrical/industrial/production engineering applicants here? Pls share ur eoi submission date. Ive read n another forum that there was a june 24 applicant at 60pts who got invited last august.. thanks!


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> Any 60 pts mechanical/electrical/industrial/production engineering applicants here? Pls share ur eoi submission date. Ive read n another forum that there was a june 24 applicant at 60pts who got invited last august.. thanks!


28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> Are there any engineering professionals here at 60 pts waiting for oct23 invite? Can u share your eoi date of submission? Thanks


EOI date ?


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes eoi date. D above info should suffice. Ive read n another forum there was someone at 60pts who submitted eoi on july21 and got invited septmber...the above info gives me an idea that d backlog therefore for engineering prof (other than those we cap) are applicants from end of july til date..

Thanks and goodluck everyone!


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

I guess for Oct 23rd round, 65 pointers will be very less as most of the them were invited last round.So remaining 65 pointers and most of the 60 pointers will be invited for 2613 code. I am guessing that they will clear at least 15-20 days of backlog for 60 pointers this time. 

Wishing best of luck for all those who are waiting for a long time.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

72 hours left!


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Can anyone start to make a list for accountant pls?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

spark92 said:


> 72 hours left!


Most of us waiting for invites have started counting hours to the invitation round. 

Thanks spark92 your posts with duration remaining is working as a reminder and probably making everyone very curious thinking what is going to happen next.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

There was one 233..applicant who applied d day bfore oct9 round wd 65 and got invited. So this means all 65 who applied til that date (for specific engineering prof) have been invited. Hopefuly they start picking up 60 this friday.

For general accountants there are still 70 pointers who applied early august and wasnt invited last oct 9. An isolated case though ...

Goodluck everyone!


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

eng_hany said:


> 28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney
> 28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
> 30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
> 05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
> ...


28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer

Updated list of non pro-rata 60 pointers
No official cut off dates available yet
Going by the posts by fellow expats non-pro rata invitation was sent out to a 65 pointer on October 8.

So its going to be competition from 15 days (approx) of 60+pointers for the next round.

If the EOI dates do not move for 60 pointers this Friday then it is going to lot harder.
November invitation round will be after 3 weeks(counting from this friday) so things might get tougher from then 
Cause from 2016 they will reduce number of invitations per round and it will have a cascading effect.
Non-pro rata 60 pointers have waited almost 10+weeks this time for invite(longest I have seen in last two years)


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> I guess for Oct 23rd round, 65 pointers will be very less as most of the them were invited last round.So remaining 65 pointers and most of the 60 pointers will be invited for 2613 code. I am guessing that they will clear at least 15-20 days of backlog for 60 pointers this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing best of luck for all those who are waiting for a long time.



Not really seems true as per my calculations . since 27th sept to 23 rd oct that the 65 and more pointers are waiting for invites. It means 26 days, which might accumulate 160 in total out of 223. . So the remaining 63 might not enough to clear 20 days backlog . It can be roughly 10 days or so.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

srisydney said:


> 28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney
> 28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
> 30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
> 05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
> ...



Approx 600-650 invites of the 1000 will be for non-pro rata applicants(hopefully)
115 Accountants
65 ICT
218 Software

Between Sep 7 and Oct 9 = 32 days
No of 60+ pointers = 600-650
Per day 60+pointers = 20

If same trend follows at least 300 invites should go for 60 pointers in non pro rata

I was not worried when I lodged my EOI
I am waiting on this round for my girl friend
If she does not get invited this round I am planning to add her in my visa application as spouse
Cant wait any more


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Not really seems true as per my calculations . since 27th sept to 23 rd oct that the 65 and more pointers are waiting for invites. It means 26 days, which might accumulate 160 in total out of 223. . So the remaining 63 might not enough to clear 20 days backlog . It can be roughly 10 days or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Do not be shocked if no 60 pointers are invited in the particular occupation code
Frustrating experience

Its better to have no hopes than false ones
Each round there are such expectations and in the end only disappointments

26 days may cause 60+pointers to fill up all 218 invites (approx) in this round
Faster assessment times and the word is out that you can get PR in a developed country even without setting foot on it.
Everybody is applying for this stream

With the end of mining boom and economy cooling down in Australia. DIBP would start changing the immigration system soon.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Do not be shocked if no 60 pointers are invited in the particular occupation code
> Frustrating experience
> 
> Its better to have no hopes than false ones
> ...


Let's avoid the negativity man! I know what you are saying might be the actual scenario... but I guess we can all still hope for something positive!

Cheers and all the best!


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

srisydney said:


> Do not be shocked if no 60 pointers are invited in the particular occupation code
> 
> Frustrating experience
> 
> ...



Agree with your point. This is really frustrating. 

More people with 65+ pointers are now applying due to convenience of PTE as its quick & easy. 

BTW How do you know the figure 218 for 2613 code . It should be 223 . Mostly 7-10 days will be cleared for sure based on the fact that last month allocation could be around 123 . If that was more , then 60 pointers should forget the invite for this round as well. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Hopefully, They clear another 8- 10 days backlog for 261313 60 pointers..


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Agree with your point. This is really frustrating.
> 
> More people with 65+ pointers are now applying due to convenience of PTE as its quick & easy.
> 
> ...


2613 Occupation ceiling 5364
Invites till Sep 7 1441
So invites for rest of the year 5364-1441=3923

No of months left (October-June) =9
No of rounds per month = 2

No of invites per round = 3923/18 = 218 (approx)

This figure will go down when the no of invites decrease like in April May and June

This was the basis of my estimate
Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## rj1504 (Sep 16, 2015)

srisydney said:


> 2613 Occupation ceiling 5364
> Invites till Sep 7 1441
> So invites for rest of the year 5364-1441=3923
> 
> ...


But last round it was nearly 123 invites only in 2613 category , someone mentioned that in previous post.. this might be because more invites happened in first 3 months (447*3=1341 as per calculation expected) actual intakes happened 1441. So 100 invites they reduced in previous round (9th oct). So from this round onwards it will be 218/223 .. just a calculation.. les c in 3 days..


----------



## erashu (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I've submitted EOI under 190- System Admin with 60 points (including state sponsorship) on 6th of Oct. Just wanted to know by when can I expect to receive an invite from NSW to apply for state sponsorship ?

Any System Admin in the group or any group created for Sys Admins? and one more thing, the invite varies as per skill or I'm in the same group as everyone else regardless of the skill assessed in ACS ?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

This is my calculation


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> This is my calculation



Looks quite realistic 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ramsp said:


> Looks quite realistic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Very pessimistic and don't think it would be as bad as 2-3 days...


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Very pessimistic and don't think it would be as bad as 2-3 days...


Kindly change your thinking and have a positive mind. As invites totally based on our requests so as per previous trends 60 pointers will have better chance in near future.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> 2613 Occupation ceiling 5364
> Invites till Sep 7 1441
> So invites for rest of the year 5364-1441=3923
> 
> ...



Hey srisydney, my old mate how is it going  did you received an invitation yet ? i have submitted my EOI on 11th oct do you think any chance I can get an invite for 23th or next month. Please help mate.


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hey srisydney, my old mate how is it going  did you received an invitation yet ? i have submitted my EOI on 11th oct do you think any chance I can get an invite for 23th or next month. Please help mate.


28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer

Hi gnt,

Check this list. I think you'll get some idea on current situation. People are getting frustrated day by day. I think some 60 pointers are gonna get invitation this round. Add yourself in the list. Best of luck man. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

myasirma said:


> Kindly change your thinking and have a positive mind. As invites totally based on our requests so as per previous trends 60 pointers will have better chance in near future.


I am more than happy if that calculation goes wrong... DIBP reports are always unpredictable.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hey srisydney, my old mate how is it going  did you received an invitation yet ? i have submitted my EOI on 11th oct do you think any chance I can get an invite for 23th or next month. Please help mate.


Finally we meet again

Yah I got invited in August and launched my visa on Sep 19
I am waiting on my girlfriend,she is in India submitted EOI on July 28,60 points ,Production Engineer.

60 Point backlog for non pro rata is from July 27
Things would have been smooth if not DIBP changed the invitation system for JUly and again for October. The changes are having big impact on the waiting times for invites.

For you Oct 11 cut off date is a bit stretched out on the 23rd round to be frank.
Cause only 1000 invites this round and approx 600-650 for non-pro rata
If you have not been tracking
October 9 round was a shocker from the data from the forum as no invites were sent to 60 pointers.
Unofficial cut off date for non pro rata is October 8 with 65 points.

So this round 15 days of 60+ pointers will get invited first and after that 60 pointers from July 27 will start
General consensus is that it should move at least 5-10 days(highly variable) for 60 pointers.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Hey srisydney, my old mate how is it going  did you received an invitation yet ? i have submitted my EOI on 11th oct do you think any chance I can get an invite for 23th or next month. Please help mate.


I am adding you on this list

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> I am adding you on this list
> 
> 28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
> 28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
> ...


Thank you Srisydney  I got your point ; also replied private message


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Following is the status of my EOI for tracking purpose.

ACS: ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Skill Select: 189 (65 points) and 190 (70 points for NSW)
PTE Score: L 90, R 76, S 84, W 90.....Overall 82

Date submitted: 18/06/2015, Date of effect: 07/10/2015.

Waiting for invitation.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

48 hours left!


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Hope they clear some 60 pointers... been waiting from June...


same here


----------



## TakinDecent (Apr 3, 2015)

Is there a cut off date on when the EOI need to be submitted for it to be considered for a round of invitation?


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys... Can any one predict whats my chance of getting an invite, being a Civil Engineering PE


EOI: 15/08/2015
Points: 60


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

TakinDecent said:


> Is there a cut off date on when the EOI need to be submitted for it to be considered for a round of invitation?


Hi TakinDecent their is no cutoff for submitting an eoi. as soon as you are ready with your IELTS, work and education assessment and meet the criteria of minimum 60 points for 189 Independent or min 55 + 5 for state nomination you can losge your eoi. 

Thereafter you will be considered for each upcoming round. And you shall receive invite as per the trend.


----------



## kanavsharma (May 30, 2015)

hello Folks, I have a query regarding my EOI.
I was an AGL in my firm when I got my papers accessed by ACS. I submitted by EOI while I was still an AGL in July. This month I got my office visited by my directors and he promoted me to GL w.e.f. from 1st July.
Now, should I update this in my EOI? points are not gonna increase with this, so I know the date of submission will remain same. But I haven't got my promotion letter of GL accessed (unsure if it needs to be accessed), also I am thinking if it will make any difference or not.

And if I get invite in this or nov round, should I stick with being an AGL or a GL?

pls guide.
Thanks.
Kanav.
skilled - subclass - 189 261113
PTE Cleared in MAY
EOI Submitted July
Points 60
Invite -- awaited.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

kanavsharma said:


> hello Folks, I have a query regarding my EOI.
> I was an AGL in my firm when I got my papers accessed by ACS. I submitted by EOI while I was still an AGL in July. This month I got my office visited by my directors and he promoted me to GL w.e.f. from 1st July.
> Now, should I update this in my EOI? points are not gonna increase with this, so I know the date of submission will remain same. But I haven't got my promotion letter of GL accessed (unsure if it needs to be accessed), also I am thinking if it will make any difference or not.
> 
> ...


If you will not use the experience of GL to claim points then no need to update your EOI. You can put your new designation in Form 80 after you get invited.


----------



## kanavsharma (May 30, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> If you will not use the experience of GL to claim points then no need to update your EOI. You can put your new designation in Form 80 after you get invited.


It will not be an issue that details are different than what was submitted in EOI??

Can other things also differ? Like if someone was not married and got married ater having an invite, can that be added in form 80 without having ot in EOI statement??


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Add me to the list 233411 Electronics engineer with 55+5 points. EOI 10th July 2015 NSW


----------



## shebyjose (Oct 15, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Hope they clear some 60 pointers... been waiting from June...


What is the status of 60 pointers for 261313? I would like to know whether atleast april month people got invite or not. 


Even Im waiting from June... 

Regards,
Sheby


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys any news about when DIBP will update there website with statics for EOI ?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

BAD News for Auditors;

Note: ​the following occupation group has reached its ceiling and no more invitations will be issue during the 2015-16 programme year:
2212 – Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys any news about when DIBP will update there website with statics for EOI ?


Looks like the update will happen only after the 23rd Oct round. So lets wait and watch for the invites going out tomorrow.


----------



## thili.civil (Oct 21, 2015)

*Civil Engineer*

hi, I am new in here. i submitted my EOI on 26/08/2015 with 60 points. When i can expect my invitation ?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

thili.civil said:


> hi, I am new in here. i submitted my EOI on 26/08/2015 with 60 points. When i can expect my invitation ?





sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys... Can any one predict whats my chance of getting an invite, being a Civil Engineering PE
> 
> 
> EOI: 15/08/2015
> Points: 60


28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited sifat.civil
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt

Added you to the list
189 Visa
Check if details are correct


----------



## Skalam (Oct 21, 2015)

233512 Mechnical Engineer ...189 visa .... 65 points .... Date of EOI submission 10/10/15.


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi all,
Although I am not expecting invitation from tomorrow's round, but I still having some hope that the occupation may play to my side and be invited. 

We live with hope :fingerscrossed:

at the end we are all in the queue and I hope that we will get it sooner or later 

wish you all the best for tomorrow :amen:


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

I assume they must have cleared all 65 and 70 pointers till Oct 8th for 2613 code. This round they may invite last 2 weeks 65,70 pointers and the remaining quota will go to 60 pointers. Mostly it would be around 300 invites for 60 pointers. The number of days backlog cleared depends on the number of applications posted from may 10th . 

So all 60 pointers, Wish you best of luck. Though I am not expecting invitation from tomorrow's round, I wish most of 60 pointers backlog must be cleared. 

--------------------------------------------------
(ANZSCO Code: 261313) || PTE - June 2nd 2015 (68 : L , R 68, S 73, W 70) || EOI (189) - 04/07/2015 (60 Points) || Invite - || Visa Lodged - || Medical Examination - ||Visa Grant:


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> I assume they must have cleared all 65 and 70 pointers till Oct 8th for 2613 code. This round they may invite last 2 weeks 65,70 pointers and the remaining quota will go to 60 pointers. Mostly it would be around 300 invites for 60 pointers. The number of days backlog cleared depends on the number of applications posted from may 10th .
> 
> So all 60 pointers, Wish you best of luck. Though I am not expecting invitation from tomorrow's round, I wish most of 60 pointers backlog must be cleared.
> 
> ...



Hi Srilatha.k2011, 65 pointers still out there ,last invited 65 pointer was on 25th September. So 25th sep to oct23rd, there are totally 28 days of 65 pointers.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Srilatha.k2011, 65 pointers still out there ,last invited 65 pointer was on 25th September. So 25th sep to oct23rd, there are totally 28 days of 65 pointers.


Last invitation only 20 days of 65 pointers got cleared. I mean from sep7 to sep25th got cleared.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Less than 24 hours!!!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Less than 24 hours!!!


Was wondering where are you? Alarm goes off.


----------



## Civil-Engineer (Oct 9, 2015)

Less than 23 hours!!!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

srisydney said:


> 28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
> 28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
> 30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
> 05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
> ...



i added my self guys


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

Civil-Engineer said:


> Less than 23 hours!!!


When exactly do they send out the invitations? Is it at midnight falling between the 22nd and 23rd Oct?


----------



## ssAus (Oct 21, 2015)

Here's me, another one waiting for the invitation. 

EOI submitted 6/10/2015

Electrical Engineer

189 - 60
190 (NSW) - 65

Good luck to all.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

wodz69 said:


> When exactly do they send out the invitations? Is it at midnight falling between the 22nd and 23rd Oct?


Yes you're right. 

Then Consider Canberra time, so I think it should be at 2pm on 22/10 UK time, but better double check about it


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

wodz69 said:


> When exactly do they send out the invitations? Is it at midnight falling between the 22nd and 23rd Oct?


AEDT timezone 12:00 AM on the 23rd of October.

Note make sure you're not watching AEST as neither ACT nor NSW uses that for their daylight savings.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

Any idea of what is happening in accountant general. Are they not giving invitation because they want to give auditor time so that they can get the reassement and then apply in acxountant.

The website is giving information only about 20 invitation to 70 pointers till august 6.

Do you have idea when this website will be updated?

I have submitted my EOI on 21 oct at 70.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Hope non pro rata 60 pointers get invited today (need to move 32 hours in my case as per Sep 7)
Statistically there is a possibility
Unless DIBP shocks us 

If my girlfriend is not invited today I ought to add her as my spouse in my visa application
Probably I will be one of those naive characters getting married for a visa 

Please DIBP no surprises


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

ssAus said:


> Here's me, another one waiting for the invitation.
> 
> EOI submitted 6/10/2015
> 
> ...


28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited sifat.civil
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
01/09/15 233512 60 mechanical engineer not invited yasmeenaaa
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
06/10/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited ssAus
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt

Added you to the list
189 Visa
Check if details are correct


----------



## Sam2715 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Can someone help me plz?
I have sumbiited my EOI for 189on 21/10/2015 with 65 points in Accountant
When Can I expect invitation ?
PTE : 70/73/69/67

Also I have updated my 190 NSW EOI to 70 Points in Accountant
Can someone assist me when I will receive Invitation plz?

Thnaks


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

Sam2715 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone help me plz?
> I have sumbiited my EOI for 189on 21/10/2015 with 65 points in Accountant
> ...


Not any time soon mate that's for sure


----------



## Sam2715 (Oct 22, 2015)

Can you kindly tell me why?
And for 189 and 190 both?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

12 hours to go

Please no shockers this time eh.....


----------



## Sam2715 (Oct 22, 2015)

Sorry I didnt get you
Can you explain kindly??


----------



## Sam2715 (Oct 22, 2015)

Can anyone assist plz??


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Sam2715 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone help me plz?
> I have sumbiited my EOI for 189on 21/10/2015 with 65 points in Accountant
> ...


From my opinion only, 65 points for Accountants is still enough to get an invite for this year, but the timeline is uncertain because of DIBP's manipulation of number of invites. As long as you don't mind waiting, you will get it eventually, no worries.


----------



## Sam2715 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks mate do you reckon how maximum I have to wait?
For 190 i have 70 Points what you reckon?

Thanks


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Sam2715 said:


> Thanks mate do you reckon how maximum I have to wait?
> For 190 i have 70 Points what you reckon?
> 
> Thanks


The current problems for Accountants are:

1. DIBP invited fewer than their supposed invites per month for pro-rated occupations, Accountants have 2500 quota this year, so they need to invite 2500/12=208 monthly or 104 if twice a month. But the last 2 rounds, they invite way fewer than that, hence, the cut-off for Accountant is 70+. One reason I can think of is that a lot of Accountants switched to Auditors in July and August, taking all the slots of invitation from others, so DIBP is balancing it back by giving fewer invites to accountants in Sep and Oct rounds.

2. Lots of local Accounting graduates will take Professional Year now to boost their score to 65.

3. It is easier to get 10 points for English now with PTE is generally easier to IELTS to achieve the 7.0 each.

But overall, when DIBP get back to 204 invites per month, 65 Accountants will get their chance.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Sam2715 said:


> Thanks mate do you reckon how maximum I have to wait?
> For 190 i have 70 Points what you reckon?
> 
> Thanks


Mate, calm down and try to think rationally. Everyone on this board is pretty much in the same position as you - some have just submitted their application, others have waited for years. No one here will have the slightest idea when anyone here is going to get their invitation. You have 65/70 points, which is a good thing; however, you are an accountant, which has proven this year to be the most unpredictable occupation.

With more and more applicants and longer and longer backlogs, there's a rapid increase in members who register on this forum just to make an avalanche of posts asking "when do I get my invitation?". Please, take 10 or 20 minutes of time to read these boards. You'll not get your answer, but you will get a clue of what other members of this board think and you will save this board from devaluing.

To answer your question: you might get your invitation today, but it is also possible that it might never happen in current circumstances. The best you can do is look around, investigate, help others, increase your points and/or try other means of migration.


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

I applied(lodged EOI) for a VISA 189 General Accountant on 21 October 2015 with 65 points. In August (21/08/15) I also lodged our EOI for a 190 VISA (NSW) with 55 + 5 =60 points. I got my PTE results and applied 65+5 =70 (today 21.10.2015)

When can I expect an invite?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

manthan29 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied(lodged EOI) for a VISA 189 General Accountant on 21 October 2015 with 65 points. In August (21/08/15) I also lodged our EOI for a 190 VISA (NSW) with 55 + 5 =60 points. I got my PTE results and applied 65+5 =70 (today 21.10.2015)
> 
> When can I expect an invite?


190, maybe. 189, nope.


----------



## shashiamar (Jan 11, 2015)

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited sifat.civil
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Yet to be invited-Shashiamar


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

dannyduke said:


> The current problems for Accountants are:
> 
> 1. DIBP invited fewer than their supposed invites per month for pro-rated occupations, Accountants have 2500 quota this year, so they need to invite 2500/12=208 monthly or 104 if twice a month. But the last 2 rounds, they invite way fewer than that, hence, the cut-off for Accountant is 70+. One reason I can think of is that a lot of Accountants switched to Auditors in July and August, taking all the slots of invitation from others, so DIBP is balancing it back by giving fewer invites to accountants in Sep and Oct rounds.
> 
> ...


Hi Danny,

The limit is 2525 .

2525/12= 210

Now even 2 invites counts..


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> The limit is 2525 .
> 
> ...



The correct calculation is this.....

2525 - 440 (till date) = 2085

17 rounds left till july 2016 

2085/17= 122 per round , 245 per month...

having said that, they would not follow this... they have not so far  last two rounds were a PILE OF ****.. nothing else:boxing:


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

shashiamar said:


> 28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
> 28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
> 30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
> 05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
> ...


28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited sifat.civil
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Not invited Shashiamar
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt

Corrected your position on the list
Change it if I am wrong


----------



## thili.civil (Oct 21, 2015)

srisydney said:


> 28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
> 28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
> 30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
> 05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
> ...


can someone explain why engineers are listed together. i dont understand the EOI selection criteria. Can someone please explain? Thanks


----------



## amitsingh10 (May 26, 2015)

7 hour to go


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

thili.civil said:


> can someone explain why engineers are listed together. i dont understand the EOI selection criteria. Can someone please explain? Thanks


Its not an engineers list
It is basically 60 pointer list for 189 EOI in non pro rata occupations

If you got 60+points in non pro rata occupation do not bother you will get invited
60 pointers in these occupations have been waiting 11+weeks
Longest in 2 years in this category


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi srisydney
Is this List for 190 NSW ?
55+5=60 pointers engineers


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hi srisydney
> Is this List for 190 NSW ?
> 55+5=60 pointers engineers




No it is for 189 Skilled Independent Visa

190 EOI get invited all round the year
No specific timelines
It is entirely dependent on the State or Territory to invite


----------



## thili.civil (Oct 21, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Its not an engineers list
> It is basically 60 pointer list for 189 EOI in non pro rata occupations
> 
> If you got 60+points in non pro rata occupation do not bother you will get invited
> ...


yes i got it. thanks a lot. No i have only 60 points sadly.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

6hrs and 15min to waitguys


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

From where we can check about invitations of each round.
I think 55+5 will get invitation this time and its time for engineering professionals.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> From where we can check about invitations of each round.
> I think 55+5 will get invitation this time and its time for engineering professionals.


Hey have launched 190 or 189 ?

By what you are saying
You have 190 EOI
If yes,then you need to check your inbox everyday for an an invite can be sent to you any day
Unlike in 189 invitation rounds are announced and there is one round today

SkillSelect

Check out the website
Under invitation round tab look up state and territory nominations link


----------



## thili.civil (Oct 21, 2015)

*November round*

Do you guys have any idea when is the November round would be? I wonder why they havent updated thier site yet. Any suggestion? Thanks


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

thili.civil said:


> Do you guys have any idea when is the November round would be? I wonder why they havent updated thier site yet. Any suggestion? Thanks


Most probably on 13 and 27 like in October (second friday of the month and again on friday after two weeks )
Unless DIBP changes it again


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Inbox of my e mail I'd or anything else?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

6 hours to go

I took a day off to see if my girlfriend gets invited
Tensed
This forum is the only thing relaxing my nerves

Lot on the riding for me in this round
Hope 60 pointers get invites


----------



## TittoJoy (Oct 22, 2015)

All the very best.. Hope this time U gets the Invite..


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

*best luck*



srisydney said:


> 6 hours to go
> 
> I took a day off to see if my girlfriend gets invited
> Tensed
> ...


Best luck to all of us.

Srisydney, how long the backlog of 60 pointers will move forward? can it reach to 17-08 ?


----------



## shashiamar (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Sri,

You look very active and live in the forum.Good luck wishes to you.

Can you throw some lights on my doubt of applying 190 -NSW ? Currently I have 60 points for 189 ( EOI date 15 Sept - Mechanical Engg ), now bit confused and thinking, If I can apply for 190 as well ( as NSW pick based on score, in that case my score will be 65).Also worried that my effective date may be affected, as I have already gained a month of seniority with 60 points.

Can help to advise.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

mate, you will get invited in nov for sure...chillax!


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

shashiamar said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> You look very active and live in the forum.Good luck wishes to you.
> 
> ...


Hello Shashiamar

Surely u can go ahead with NSW application. Dont worry about the date of effect. Your 190 will be a fresh application and will have nothing to do with ur 189.
You can file as many applications as u wish (multiple 190s with different SS).

I feel you should do it ASAP as getting an invite with 189 hasnt been easy off late. 
No harm applying. You can withdraw whenever u get ur desired result from other applications.

Good luck


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry typo error.

Getting an invite with 60 points hasnt been easy.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Its not an engineers list
> It is basically 60 pointer list for 189 EOI in non pro rata occupations
> 
> If you got 60+points in non pro rata occupation do not bother you will get invited
> ...


2 years


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

@Srisydney & @hasibravo - guys, apart from three of us are there more plant engineers awaiting for today's result?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

eng_hany said:


> Best luck to all of us.
> 
> Srisydney, how long the backlog of 60 pointers will move forward? can it reach to 17-08 ?


Mate to be frank
It is going to be tough

You need it to move by 20 days (Back log from 27 July-60 pointers) ,In September 7 with 2300 invites it happened
But you never know
You might be get it
If you do
I am ready for a slap on my face


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Dears,

Does the occupation type play a role in the process of invitations or it just the dates and the scores?

EOI: 11/09/2015(2631-Computer Network Professionals , 60 points)
EOI: 12/10/2015 (Regional Provisional (subclass 489-FS, 70 points)

Thanks,
Sherif


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> 2 years


I mean in the past two years longest a 60 pointer from non pro rata occupation waited for an invite was 9 weeks
This is one of the longest waiting period of 10 weeks when you look up waiting times in past two years
I believe it all comes down to reduced processing times for skills assessment and English language tests
Eg: EA I got my assessment in 13 weeks ,my girlfriend got it in 7 weeks 

Hope I made it clear now
Sorry to cause any panic


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

shrif said:


> Dears,
> 
> Does the occupation type play a role in the process of invitations or it just the dates and the scores?
> 
> ...


Your EOI on 11/9 -60 points is it 189 subclass?
If yes
Then 2631 is non pro rata and occupation will have no influence in the invitation process
Invites are sent with the highest point first and then from the earliest submission date in case of same points


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Your EOI on 11/9 -60 points is it 189 subclass?
> If yes
> Then 2631 is non pro rata and occupation will have no influence in the invitation process
> Invites are sent with the highest point first and then from the earliest submission date in case of same points


Many thanks (yes it is 189 subclass)


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Mate to be frank
> It is going to be tough
> 
> You need it to move by 20 days (Back log from 27 July-60 pointers) ,In September 7 with 2300 invites it happened
> ...


Well, if they decided to clear 60 pointers because they already cleared all 65 and above pointers in the last round "my friend is a mechanical engineer and he submitted 2 days before the draw and he got invited". so I hope they will invite 60 pointers only in this round:juggle:


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> I mean in the past two years longest a 60 pointer from non pro rata occupation waited for an invite was 9 weeks
> This is one of the longest waiting period of 10 weeks when you look up waiting times in past two years
> I believe it all comes down to reduced processing times for skills assessment and English language tests
> Eg: EA I got my assessment in 13 weeks ,my girlfriend got it in 7 weeks
> ...


Ok got it ; 

just checked this 2339 Professionals	=1000 invite	
271 invited 1000/12 = 83 invite per month. 

271 is till August ; however 83 X 2 = 166 . 

now, 271 - 166 = 105 . 

They have sent 105 ore invite anyways. 

Any comments on this please .


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

I am not too hopeful, but fingers crossed for this round.. Electonic engineer non pro-rata, 189 - 60 points, EOI submitted 17/8/15.. Just a few hours left now... Good luck everyone!!


----------



## state_less (Oct 1, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> I am not too hopeful, but fingers crossed for this round.. Electonic engineer non pro-rata, 189 - 60 points, EOI submitted 17/8/15.. Just a few hours left now... Good luck everyone!!


Hi shirish,

I'm also an Electronics engineer submitted my EOI on 15/10/15 - 189 - 60 points ... what is the invitation rates for electronics engineer? can't find many of us here. Good luck!


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Experts,

Does any one tell I submitted my EOI as per below mentioned timeline, can I able to get invite tomorrow (23rd October 2015)

*EOI: 13/09/2015(263111-Computer Network Professionals , 60 points)
*

I really appreciate if someone support on this query..

Many thanks,


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

eng_hany said:


> Well, if they decided to clear 60 pointers because they already cleared all 65 and above pointers in the last round "my friend is a mechanical engineer and he submitted 2 days before the draw and he got invited". so I hope they will invite 60 pointers only in this round:juggle:


EOI are sent to people with highest point first and to earliest date in case of same points until the the limit(Say 2300 in Sep 7 or 1000 in Oct 9) is reached.

Last time most of the 1000 invites were sent to 60+ pointers 
So it purely depends on the ranking

There are 15 days (unofficial) of 60+pointers for non pro rata occupations
If any invites are left they will be sent to 60 pointers starting from July 27 (unofficial) until the all 1000 invites are sent out today

Hope some of the non pro rata 60 pointers get invited today


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

state_less said:


> Hi shirish,
> 
> I'm also an Electronics engineer submitted my EOI on 15/10/15 - 189 - 60 points ... what is the invitation rates for electronics engineer? can't find many of us here. Good luck!


Hey state_less, I think there are a few, but hard to find in 134 pages for the october round forum already! I wasn't expecting in the september round, but didn't get the october 9 either.. our occupation has no pro rata however which is the silver lining for us.. and from the posts here I am guessing that because they changed back to twice a month from once a month, oct 9 round mostly it was 65ers and 70ers.. I guess there will be invitations for 60 pointers tomorrow.. but since oct 9 no (or probably very less) 60 pointers were invited, I think the line did not move much, so I am thinking I might have to wait for nov round.. still fingers crossed.. your eoi is in october, so you might have to wait for a couple of rounds at least.. but I reckon we shall get there not too late! good luck, I will keep posted if I get invited this round or the next one.. cheers!


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

By the way guys, what time are the invitations sent again, I keep forgetting? Is it Sydney/Melbourne time midnight when clock strikes 23rd? That would mean in slightly more than another 2 hours..


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

gnt said:


> Ok got it ;
> 
> just checked this 2339 Professionals	=1000 invite
> 271 invited 1000/12 = 83 invite per month.
> ...


Yo do not worry
Your occupation will not reach the ceiling or will not become a pro rata occupation


And one more thing 271 invites till Sep 7
List got updated after Sep 7 results were announced
So alter your calculations accordingly


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Bharath,

Thank you for correcting my analysis. So again less(almost no) hopes for 60 Pointers.

Wishing luck for all 65 and 70 pointers !!!!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Does any one tell I submitted my EOI as per below mentioned timeline, can I able to get invite tomorrow (23rd October 2015)
> 
> ...


Dear namsfiz,

If you are in UAE the round will be today at 5:00 Pm UAE time. You can check the status in next couple of hours. Best Wishes


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Last invitation only 20 days of 65 pointers got cleared. I mean from sep7 to sep25th got cleared.



Hi Bharath,

Thank you for correcting my analysis. So again less(almost no) hopes for 60 Pointers.

Wishing luck for all 65 and 70 pointers !!!!


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

shrif said:


> Dears,
> 
> Does the occupation type play a role in the process of invitations or it just the dates and the scores?
> 
> ...


*189 60 pointer non pro rata waiting list*

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited sifat.civil
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Not invited Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631 60 Computer Network Professional Not invited sherif
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt

Added your position on the list
Change it if I am wrong


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

2 more hours to go.....can't wait .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> By the way guys, what time are the invitations sent again, I keep forgetting? Is it Sydney/Melbourne time midnight when clock strikes 23rd? That would mean in slightly more than another 2 hours..


Look up AEDT
Invites will be sent 115 minutes

Give it 15 minutes max if you do not get invited between 00:00 and 00:15 
Next round then


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

what happens---

if the pro rata occupation is filled (whatever no. they want to allocate later)
then the 65+ pointers are all invited (non pro rata)
then there are 60 pointers (pro rata) who submitted EOI earlier than the 60 pointers (non pro rata)

if there are still slots in the 1000 allocation later...would u forecast that those 60 pointers who submitted later even until yesterday (from non pro rata ) would get invited?


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

srisydney said:


> *189 60 pointer non pro rata waiting list*
> 
> 28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
> 28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> what happens---
> 
> if the pro rata occupation is filled (whatever no. they want to allocate later)
> then the 65+ pointers are all invited (non pro rata)
> ...


The only reason for having the system of pro rata is to have availability throughout the year

Check out 2014 December round
What you said happened
All 60 pointers in non pro rata occupations were invited till invite date and the process stopped even though there were EOI in pro rata and spacce left for more invites

To answer your question
Once allocated invites of pro rata occupations of that round is reached
No more invites will be sent to those occupations whatever may be the scenario

Similar scenario in September 2014


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

srisydney said:


> The only reason for having the system of pro rata is to have availability throughout the year
> 
> Check out 2014 December round
> What you said happened
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks! thus, there MORE hope to those 60 pointers og non pro occupations regardless if they have submitted EOI on a later date.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

6 th Nov next round


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

2 hours to go all d best


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Next round in November is 6th and 20th


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> 6 th Nov next round


where did you get info from?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> where did you get info from?


November round should be on 13th and 27th (2nd and 4th Friday Respectively) as it has been happening previously.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

exactly, thats what i reckon!


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

Hi,

Kindly check the below link for more information.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-system-eoi-network-engineer-263111-a-35.html




namsfiz said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Does any one tell I submitted my EOI as per below mentioned timeline, can I able to get invite tomorrow (23rd October 2015)
> 
> ...


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

55 more minutes! Goodluck everyone!


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

Hi Shrif,

You can add your details at below link also that is only for network and system engineer.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-system-eoi-network-engineer-263111-a-35.html




shrif said:


> thanks bro


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Anz. code Points EOI Date User Status
======= ==== ====== === =====	
263111 60 31/07/2015	hop11	Waiting 
263111 60 07/08/2015	Indergreat Waiting 
263111 60 10/08/2015	Furqan	Waiting 
263111 60 17/08/2015 MQ_haibin Waiting
263111 60 26/08/2015	sanjay776 Waiting 
263111 60 01/09/2015 jibzz	Waiting 
263111 60 04/09/2015 Gloria121	Waiting 
263111 60 06/09/2015 v.vasanth19 Waiting 
263111 60 ??/09/2015 NeeBen	Waiting 
263111 60 30/09/2015 avi87	Waiting 
263111 60 08/10/2015 cozmopravesh Waiting 

I noticed more non pro rata applicants
Large sample size will give a better picture


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Srisydney...yes it will give more realistic view. 




srisydney said:


> Anz. code Points EOI Date User Status
> ======= ==== ====== === =====
> 263111 60 31/07/2015	hop11	Waiting
> 263111 60 07/08/2015	Indergreat Waiting
> ...


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

======= ==== ====== === =====	
*189 60 pointer non pro rata waiting list*

(2631-Computer network professional)

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
263111 60 31/07/2015	hop11	Waiting 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
263111 60 07/08/2015	Indergreat Waiting 
263111 60 10/08/2015	Furqan	Waiting 
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited sifat.civil
263111 60 17/08/2015 MQ_haibin Waiting
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
263111 60 26/08/2015	sanjay776 Waiting 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
263111 60 01/09/2015 jibzz	Waiting
263111 60 04/09/2015 Gloria121	Waiting 
263111 60 06/09/2015 v.vasanth19 Waiting
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Not invited Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631 60 Computer Network Professional Not invited sherif
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
263111 60 30/09/2015 avi87	Waiting 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
263111 60 08/10/2015 cozmopravesh Waiting 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt

If invited please update status


----------



## sakaur09 (Jul 29, 2015)

I submitted my eoi with 60 points on 7 May still waiting ?


----------



## antogx (Dec 11, 2014)

Add me too.. 263111. EOI submitted on 22nd Sep with 60 points


----------



## sakaur09 (Jul 29, 2015)

Guest said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> > It means all with 65 points and above from 2613 occupation who filed the EOI even a minute before the September EOI round have been invited.
> ...


I submitted my eoi on 7 May with 60 points and still waiting ?


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Half an hour to go
Please no surprises

I want my girlfriend to get invited or else I need to marry her
I need the 60 point non pro rata cutoff to move by 32 hours(based on Sep 7 results)


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

antogx said:


> Add me too.. 263111. EOI submitted on 22nd Sep with 60 points


*189 60 pointer non pro rata waiting list*

(2631-Computer network professional)

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
263111 60 31/07/2015	hop11	Waiting 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
263111 60 07/08/2015	Indergreat Waiting 
263111 60 10/08/2015	Furqan	Waiting 
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited sifat.civil
263111 60 17/08/2015 MQ_haibin Waiting
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
263111 60 26/08/2015	sanjay776 Waiting 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
263111 60 01/09/2015 jibzz	Waiting
263111 60 04/09/2015 Gloria121	Waiting 
263111 60 06/09/2015 v.vasanth19 Waiting
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Not invited Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631 60 Computer Network Professional Not invited sherif
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631 Computer Network Professional Not invited antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
263111 60 30/09/2015 avi87	Waiting 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
263111 60 08/10/2015 cozmopravesh Waiting 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt

Added
If invited please update status


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Half an hour to go
> Please no surprises
> 
> I want my girlfriend to get invited or else I need to marry her



Yeah man, not the same c r a p again.. pray everyone :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

srisydney said:


> Half an hour to go
> Please no surprises
> 
> I want my girlfriend to get invited or else I need to marry her


Question is what do you want??
You want to marry her or want her to be invited? ?



Just Joking. Lighting up the mood here!!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Half an hour to go
> Please no surprises
> 
> I want my girlfriend to get invited or else I need to marry her
> I need the 60 point non pro rata cutoff to move by 32 hours(based on Sep 7 results)



Well best wishes in both cases.. invited or married


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

15 mins to go........ 

Good Luck every one :0


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Good luck everyone


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Is anyone able to login to their skill set account. 
When I am trying to login I am getting a blank screen with a message "The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location"


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Good Luck Every Body !!!


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

9 mins to go guys!


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

I love these moments


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

4 Minutes !!


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Latest List... Good luck to all...

261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

shrif said:


> I love these moments


mee tooo


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Busiest thread today.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Its 6:30 PM .. Check !!!


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

any one got it?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Check online and report here. Don't wait for emails. Two minutes in already.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Seems I haven't got. Status is still Submitted


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

Status is still SUBMITTED

60 points Production Engineer
28/7/15


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Not Yet


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

no, no invitation ...


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

status: submitted


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wolfskin did you get it?


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Status is still SUBMITTED


----------



## Sha75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Wait 5 min... it took me 5 min to get invite...


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

Still shows submitted applied on 15 May with 60 points 261311


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - Family Sponsored Status: INVITED


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

Invited


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

*no hopes*



spark92 said:


> Wolfskin did you get it?


SUBMITTED forever


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

finally... Invited


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

whats going on man?


----------



## cutout33 (Aug 19, 2015)

got it  261313 65-189 7/10/2015


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

wolfskin said:


> SUBMITTED forever


My GOOOD is this a JOKE!?!?!?!?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

WTH is happening with 2613 occupation? Somebody please report.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

At Last INVITED !!!


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

@srisidney- ? wasup man? any update?>


----------



## gulcat (Oct 22, 2015)

50 minutes left or not?


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Ppl who got invited request u to share ur occupation and points to get a fair understanding of at what score DIBP are issuing invites. 
Thanks


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

hop11 said:


> finally... Invited


I am really confused which one are you invited for which anzsco and what points and eoi? ( sorry you have multiple on ur signature )


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

srisydney said:


> *189 60 pointer non pro rata waiting list*
> 
> (2631-Computer network professional)
> 
> ...


Marriage crisis averted


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

srikanth.peddi - please report. You are with 65 points.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Has anyone under 2611 got an invite? their has been no updates from anyone yet.. it looks scary


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

Got it yess...

EOI : 15/8/2015
Corrected: 18/8/15

Civil Engineer PE

Best of luck all


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

no invite again 221111


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

srisydney said:


> Marriage crisis averted



Congratulations


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for October 2015 round.&lt;==*

Seems two invites for 65 pointers in our list .. Software



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mariner chrisd (Sep 16, 2015)

Got the invite!


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

No invite. 15 May with 60 Points, 261311


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

As per now updated list is looks like this

261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

So cut-off date would have remained the same for 60 points 261311


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I think they just wanted to limit 60 points this month!!!


----------



## Skalam (Oct 21, 2015)

Invite recieved...yahoooo


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

What about 60 pointers


----------



## Lucky1007 (Aug 2, 2015)

Mining engineer, EOI sumbited on 28/7 with 60 points.

Got invited.

Thanks everyone. Good luck for everyone.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Invited .....


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

sifat.civil said:


> Got it yess...
> 
> EOI : 15/8/2015
> Corrected: 18/8/15
> ...


I submitted my EOI on 17-08 
Electrical Engineer
Status submitted

do you have any idea why is that?


----------



## superdawg1990 (Oct 10, 2015)

Invited

General Accountant, DOE: 24/8/2015, 70 points.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Seems like for this round they reduced software engineer quota to not invite 60 points.


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Any 60 pointers who got invitation for 2613 code


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

spark92 said:


> Seems like for this round they reduced software engineer quota to invite 60 points.


I am not surprised,,,, from Next round on it will be more easy for 60 pointers..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Seems like for this round they reduced software engineer quota to invite 60 points.


You mean 65?


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

any update on mechanical/production/plant engineers?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Posting on behalf of Srikanth (user srikanth.peddi).

Invited.

65 points under 2613. DOE 29/Sep/2015.

Congrats all who got invited.

Have the emails started to roll out?


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

jeba said:


> As per now updated list is looks like this
> 
> 261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
> 261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
> ...


What about Wolfskin and ndhal ????

Guys Please update the list.


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

sm8764 said:


> no invite again 221111



 knew it bro... idk what we have done... they are making our lives hard.. my visa expires next month idk where i am going


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Can't find a single invite for 261111. looks very very scary.


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just got the email with the invite - it was delayed by about 17 minutes from the time the status changed to INVITED in the system


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

No invites for 60 pointers ...Never be invited for this year. Gone.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

ok sooo Finally not invited at this round ; wasn't expecting for an invite in this round anyways


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Svats said:


> What about Wolfskin and ndhal ????
> 
> Guys Please update the list.


Wolfskin already confirmed that he has not receive the invite.


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Posting on behalf of Srikanth (user srikanth.peddi).
> 
> Invited.
> 
> ...


Thanks Keeda.. Just received Email notification..


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Congrats buddy...




indergreat said:


> Invited .....


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

I have already tried PTE 3 times to improve my score more than 79...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wolfskin can you check again in 5 mins and post again?


----------



## happie2012 (Aug 1, 2015)

Got my invite! Best wishes to all who got invited today!!


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Wolfskin can you check again in 5 mins and post again?


other person submitted on 15th may, didn't get invite.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

srikanth.peddi said:


> Thanks Keeda.. Just received Email notification..


Congrats Srikanth. Congrats all.

Emails have been sent out. So, it's all done and finalised for this round.

What is the occupation-wise cut-off this time? I guess 2613 remains at 65, or did any early 60 pointer from 2613 get invited today?


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

HI all till now I saw 60 pts non prorata reached 7th Aug 2015.

If any one have been invited after that date please let us know so we can estimate the cutoff date for that round for 60 pointers.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

Got invite. Just got email. I am on slow 2G network. Sorry, I will not be sble to view this forum fir next few hours.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Got the email as well ...... seems like the backlog for non pro rata occupations for 60 pointers moved to 15/8


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

guys some one pl update about mechanical/plant eengineers?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Got invite. Just got email. I am on slow 2G network. Sorry, I will not be sble to view this forum fir next few hours.



Congrats Akhil the additional 5 points worked for you...


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Wolfskin can you check again in 5 mins and post again?


looks like DIBP is trying it's best not to invite 60 pointers for 2613XX. Just checked .. Infact checking for last 6 months almost


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

*Who got the invite?*

Guys, who got the invite, please highlight your name.

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)

28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
263111 60 31/07/2015	hop11	Waiting 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
263111 60 07/08/2015	Indergreat Waiting 
263111 60 10/08/2015	Furqan	Waiting 
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited sifat.civil
263111 60 17/08/2015 MQ_haibin Waiting
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
263111 60 26/08/2015	sanjay776 Waiting 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
263111 60 01/09/2015 jibzz	Waiting
263111 60 04/09/2015 Gloria121	Waiting 
263111 60 06/09/2015 v.vasanth19 Waiting
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Not invited Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631 60 Computer Network Professional Not invited sherif
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631 Computer Network Professional Not invited antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
263111 60 30/09/2015 avi87	Waiting 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
263111 60 08/10/2015 cozmopravesh Waiting 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

How do you know it is 15/08?? Please confirm..



indergreat said:


> Got the email as well ...... seems like the backlog for non pro rata occupations for 60 pointers moved to 15/8


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi I got invited friends...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> Congrats Akhil the additional 5 points worked for you...


You didn't get? Means ICT BA has touched 70 as the cut-off?


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

sifat.civil said:


> Hi I got invited friends...


what was ur EOI application date?


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

Looks like this round is for non pro-rated people, the cut-off day for 60 pointers move almost 20 days from 27/8 to 15/9


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

sanjay776 said:


> Congrats buddy...


Thanx buddy and all the best .. hopefully you'll get invited next round ...


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

Invited
-------
261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985

Waiting for Invite
------------------
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma

Any 60 pointer submitted EOI May/June 2015 got invite,please update the list.


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> looks like DIBP is trying it's best not to invite 60 pointers for 2613XX. Just checked .. Infact checking for last 6 months almost



Sad but true 

I applied on 15 May


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

guys if 17/8 civil engineer has received it then does it mean that 13/8 plant engineer would have received. i am unable to get update from my consultant...plz respond some one.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> looks like DIBP is trying it's best not to invite 60 pointers for 2613XX. Just checked .. Infact checking for last 6 months almost


Cheers up mate, I dont think they can hold off the invite for 2613 60 pointers in the long run


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You didn't get? Means ICT BA has touched 70 as the cut-off?


They have not sent any invitations to ICT BA for 65 points in last 2 rounds. Not sure if all slots have been filled by 70 pointers. There aren't many.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

It seems it's hard to predict the result after 2 rounds this month


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You didn't get? Means ICT BA has touched 70 as the cut-off?


No KeeDa not even a single invites sent out. No updates from anyone in the list

2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015	
3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015	
4	vishalchandnani	65	22-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
5	maqsood041 65	29-Jul-2015	ICT BA 261111
6	virusrohan	65	29-Jul-2015	
7	Rhino12	65	29-Jul-2015	
8	WantInvitation	65	31-Jul-2015	

guess you are right the cutoff seems to have moved to 70. Horrible moments for candidates under 2611


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

Finally the wait is over for me, got the invitation today 

ICT BA, 65 points.
DOE: 6/8/2015
Visa: Subclass 189


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Svats said:


> Invited
> -------
> 261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
> 261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
> ...


As we doubted ,even 6-7 days of backlog is not moved for ICT 2613


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> guys if 17/8 civil engineer has received it then does it mean that 13/8 plant engineer would have received. i am unable to get update from my consultant...plz respond some one.


i think he submitted 15-08 not 17-08


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> Looks like this round is for non pro-rated people, the cut-off day for 60 pointers move almost 20 days from 27/8 to 15/9



you mean from 27/7 till 15/8 right??


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

sanjay776 said:


> How do you know it is 15/08?? Please confirm..


I read someone on this forum who had submitted on 15/8 with 60 points (non pro rata) and got invited ....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sam678 said:


> guys if 17/8 civil engineer has received it then does it mean that 13/8 plant engineer would have received. i am unable to get update from my consultant...plz respond some one.


Yes, since both are non-pro-rated occupations. Congrats.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Is there any 261313 60 pointers between may 9 and may 15 in this forum??


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

aussieplan said:


> Finally the wait is over for me, got the invitation today
> 
> ICT BA, 65 points.
> DOE: 6/8/2015


Can you pls confirm if you applied under ICT BA?
Your name is not mentioned in the list under 261111 thread which we are following


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Is there any 261313 60 pointers between may 9 and may 15 in this forum??


i think u estimated 2-3 days of backlog right? Seems your estimate is more or less right .


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> No KeeDa not even a single invites sent out. No updates from anyone in the list
> 
> 2	manish3134	65	17-Jul-2015
> 3	shiju_y	65	21-Jul-2015
> ...





aussieplan said:


> Finally the wait is over for me, got the invitation today
> 
> ICT BA, 65 points.
> DOE: 6/8/2015
> Visa: Subclass 189


How is this possible? Are you sure your 261111 DOE is 06-August, and points = 65? Maybe points auto-increased lately?


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, since both are non-pro-rated occupations. Congrats.


@KeeDa - r u sure on that ? as my occupation code is different....he is civil eng and im plant engineer...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> i think u estimated 2-3 days of backlog right? Seems your estimate is more or less right .


Yes..... i hope they sent atleast 223 invites this time...


----------



## AB2812 (Jul 7, 2015)

I applied on 13th May 2015 in 261313 with 60 point no invite today 

lists updated..

Originally Posted by Svats View Post
Invited
-------
261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985

Waiting for Invite
------------------
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma

Any 60 pointer submitted EOI May/June 2015 got invite,please update the list.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Can you pls confirm if you applied under ICT BA?
> Your name is not mentioned in the list under 261111 thread which we are following



Yes he has been on myimmitracker prepared by andrey

aussieplan	Indian	261111	ICT Business Analyst	65	2015-06-08 In progress

Finally 1 invite seen


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

*Accountant*

Has any Accountant been invited today, I cannot find anyone in this thread!!!

A little information would be beneficial for all of us accountant here.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussieplan said:


> Finally the wait is over for me, got the invitation today
> 
> ICT BA, 65 points.
> DOE: 6/8/2015
> Visa: Subclass 189



Congrats please update in the tracker!

Congrats to all invited guys!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> They have not sent any invitations to ICT BA for 65 points in last 2 rounds. Not sure if all slots have been filled by 70 pointers. There aren't many.



you are next round mate, moved at least till the 8th... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> How is this possible? Are you sure your 261111 DOE is 06-August, and points = 65? Maybe points auto-increased lately?



Absolutely no clue on what is going on? KeeDa this is scaring us out.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> Has any Accountant been invited today, I cannot find anyone in this thread!!!
> 
> A little information would be beneficial for all of us accountant here.


Yes, someone in this forum got with 70 points, doe 24/8,
But 6/9/ 15 with 70 points did not get invitation.


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Completely lost hope for 189 for software engineer ??...Backlog is so huge...by the time when invitation DOE will reach sept/oct for 60 pointers...this year quota will be filled by high pointers I guess....
Is there any other hope for 60 pointers ..Software engineers ?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

friends,
am completely shattered, doeent know what to do next, september round gave a lot of hope, but now, i dont know what to think even


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello guys,

Pls what's the latest invitation date for non - pro rata occupations. Any Engineer with 60 points beyond DOE 13/8?


----------



## Andology (Jun 21, 2015)

We need to wait for DIBP to give the result for last round, hopefully next week


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Completely lost hope for 189 for software engineer ??...Backlog is so huge...by the time when invitation DOE will reach sept/oct for 60 pointers...this year quota will be filled by high pointers I guess....
> Is there any other hope for 60 pointers ..Software engineers ?


No hope for 60 Pointers . Seems No chance in next round for sure. 
Time Gap is huge between next ground and today. No way in next round also.


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

I will update my status in morning after getting confirmation from my agent..

Hopefully, have received it.. After seeing timeline of @sifat.civil..

Congratulation to all guys who got the invitation..


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

scrollmeout said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Pls what's the latest invitation date for non - pro rata occupations. Any Engineer with 60 points beyond DOE 13/8?


yes one civil engineer got invited with 60 points submitted on 15-08


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

261313 60 pointers ppl... Please be patient.. I expected this will happen... But sure from next invite rounds, it will definitely move 10 to 15 days atleast...


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

@hasibravo & @Srisydney - update guys?


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> @hasibravo & @Srisydney - update guys?


Srisydney got invited


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

makapaka said:


> Yes, someone in this forum got with 70 points, doe 24/8,
> But 6/9/ 15 with 70 points did not get invitation.


Thanks for the Info, Much appreciated. It looks this time also they have given invite only to few people may be 20 or 30 cause last time the counter was on 6 aug at 70 in September.

From 6 Aug to 24 Aug in this invites. Lets see what happens:fingerscrossed:


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> @hasibravo & @Srisydney - update guys?


Hi mate, seeing the 15/8 invitation date, I figure you should have been invited by now.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

ravirami said:


> I will update my status in morning after getting confirmation from my agent..
> 
> Hopefully, have received it.. After seeing timeline of @sifat.civil..
> 
> Congratulation to all guys who got the invitation..


hi ravirami , same case with me as well and im also from ahmedabad...i wonder if our consultant is same..but how can you conclude that with different occupation code?


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Posting on behalf of Srikanth (user srikanth.peddi).
> 
> Invited.
> 
> ...


Yes .. Got the mail as well !


----------



## hasibravo (May 13, 2015)

At last i have received invitation. I submitted EOI on 30th July, 2015 wiith 60 points.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> 261313 60 pointers ppl... Please be patient.. I expected this will happen... But sure from next invite rounds, it will definitely move 10 to 15 days atleast...


hi Dhijaj,
I appreciate your positive thoughts, but could you please explain, on what basis you are telling this?

Expecting tiny little ray of hope


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys who got invted please do not forget to update the tracker, so it will be easier to monitor the progress for other guys.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sam678 said:


> @KeeDa - r u sure on that ? as my occupation code is different....he is civil eng and im plant engineer...


Yes.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guy who didnt recieve invite this time next round will be on 13th and 27th November ; ; 


Good Luck for that


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hasibravo said:


> At last i have received invitation. I submitted EOI on 30th July, 2015 wiith 60 points.


which occupation?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

arun32 said:


> hi Dhijaj,
> I appreciate your positive thoughts, but could you please explain, on what basis you are telling this?
> 
> Expecting tiny little ray of hope



this is my calcultion


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> Absolutely no clue on what is going on? KeeDa this is scaring us out.


Indeed. Something is off. Let's wait for the OP to confirm his DOE and occupation and points again.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

@KeeDa- hasibravo is 233513


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Indeed. Something is off. Let's wait for the OP to confirm his DOE and occupation and points again.


He has confirmed on the 261111 thread.
"Hi folks,

I'm happy to share the news that that I have got the invitation today, here are my EOI details:

Visa: Subclass 189
EOI Date of Submission 6th Aug, 2015
Nominated Occupation: ICT Business Analyst - 261111
Points: 65

Hoping that others in the ICT BA folks get their invitations soon..."

Finally some good news for we BA guys


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I am really confused which one are you invited for which anzsco and what points and eoi? ( sorry you have multiple on ur signature )


invitation is for 189, 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer, EOI 31st July 60 points


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

ICT BA 65 pointers have received invitation.
Another confirmation on the forum
What a relief.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> He has confirmed on the 261111 thread.
> "Hi folks,
> 
> I'm happy to share the news that that I have got the invitation today, here are my EOI details:
> ...


Then all before 06-Aug date with 65 points in the same occupation absolutely must have an invite.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Then all before 06-Aug date with 65 points in the same occupation absolutely must have an invite.


Yes another member with DOE- 29th July 65 points has received invite as well.


----------



## Shah Zaib (Dec 30, 2013)

Sam678 said:


> @KeeDa- hasibravo is 233513


Same issue here. Can't get hold of my agent right now. 233512 EOI submitted on 13-08-15. What is the EOI submission date of hasibravo.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> this is my calcultion


Thank you Dhijaj,

Hmmmm, so i should be expecting by 27th Nov....

one more month to wait


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

*linkage*



Shah Zaib said:


> Same issue here. Can't get hold of my agent right now. 233512 EOI submitted on 13-08-15. What is the EOI submission date of hasibravo.


it was 30th july for him...is there any way by which we can come to know about our status or conclude based on others...


----------



## Shah Zaib (Dec 30, 2013)

Sam678 said:


> it was 30th july for him...is there any way by which we can come to know about our status or conclude based on others...



No idea. I am just following this thread. Kindly update me if you get any news.


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

Finally got my invitation.


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

eng_hany said:


> Guys, who got the invite, please highlight your name.
> 
> 28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
> 
> ...


263111 60 31/07/2015	hop11	Invited[/COLOR]


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Shah Zaib said:


> No idea. I am just following this thread. Kindly update me if you get any news.


i have a whatsapp group of mechanical engineers who are Australia PR aspirants...kindly inbox me your whatsapp no. i will add you up in that and u will get update...


----------



## AJCM (Oct 17, 2015)

Did any accountant get invite and what points.


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

nolan said:


> Finally got my invitation.


So happy for you Nolan, I sincerely hope i'll be laughing like you come next invitation round


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

scrollmeout said:


> So happy for you Nolan, I sincerely hope i'll be laughing like you come next invitation round


whats nolan's code and EOI submission date?


----------



## Shah Zaib (Dec 30, 2013)

Sam678 said:


> i have a whatsapp group of mechanical engineers who are Australia PR aspirants...kindly inbox me your whatsapp no. i will add you up in that and u will get update...


My smart phone got damaged last week. Haven't used whatsapp since then. Kindly leave a reply here. I am trying to get in touch with my agent. Will update as soon as i receive some news. Things look good for civil engineers.


----------



## Lakhshmi (Oct 22, 2015)

*261313 - eoi*



arun32 said:


> Thank you Dhijaj,
> 
> Hmmmm, so i should be expecting by 27th Nov....
> 
> one more month to wait


I have submitted my EOI on 21st May against 261313 with 60 points. Any idea, when can i expect the invite ?


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> whats nolan's code and EOI submission date?


Its there on his signature line. 233411 (Electronic Engineer), same with me. His DOE is same as yours so i think you can safely assume you have been invited as well


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Shah Zaib said:


> My smart phone got damaged last week. Haven't used whatsapp since then. Kindly leave a reply here. I am trying to get in touch with my agent. Will update as soon as i receive some news. Things look good for civil engineers.


okay buddy.even electronics engineer (233411) dated 13/8 got invited...so it seems positive for us too buddy...


----------



## Shah Zaib (Dec 30, 2013)

Sam678 said:


> okay buddy.even electronics engineer (233411) dated 13/8 got invited...so it seems positive for us too buddy...


Hopefully IA. But doesn't it vary depending on the number of applications received for that profession during that specific round.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

scrollmeout said:


> Its there on his signature line. 233411 (Electronic Engineer), same with me. His DOE is same as yours so i think you can safely assume you have been invited as well


ya but code is different, so should i be sure that i am also invited?


----------



## rekha.m (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello all, 
any engineering technologist with 60 points invited today?


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

rekha.m said:


> Hello all,
> any engineering technologist with 60 points invited today?


Will come to know about it tomorrow.. After confirming with my agent..

Hoping for the best..


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> ya but code is different, so should i be sure that i am also invited?


Well i think for non-pro rata occupations, the cut-off dates are usually (slightly) the same, Keeda am i right?


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Any non pro profession (engineering) got invited? For eoi submissions on september at 60 pts.


----------



## rekha.m (Sep 8, 2014)

ravirami said:


> Will come to know about it tomorrow.. After confirming with my agent..
> 
> Hoping for the best..


all the best to you. 
Same boat, no news from my consultant. Festival holidays, so im feeling awkward to disturb and my agent is not responsible to inform. 
but what might be the probability of getting through?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

All,

Finally what is the conclusion in 2613 case. No movement in 60 pointers case.
Well, I guessed this as 65 pointers stopped 15 days back to prior draw and another 15 days from the last draw. Total 30 days, and quota is only 1000 which is typically 65 pointers one month volume in last few draws. As a result, 60 pointers chances have taken toll. I am very optimistic next draw onwards 60 pointers will fly like any thing. Sit tight and count the days.

Txns


----------



## asifzia (Sep 14, 2015)

Any 65 Accountant General invitation received yet???


----------



## 7886 (Oct 9, 2015)

hurrayyyyyy..........

Got my invitation for 189....


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

so its final from the posts in this forum 

NON PRO RATA OCCUPATIONS - Round 23rd OCT - Cuttoff date for 60 pointers - 15-Aug -- BAcklog cleared - 18 days


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> Finally what is the conclusion in 2613 case. No movement in 60 pointers case.
> Well, I guessed this as 65 pointers stopped 15 days back to prior draw and another 15 days from the last draw. Total 30 days, and quota is only 1000 which is typically 65 pointers one month volume in last few draws. As a result, 60 pointers chances have taken toll. I am very optimistic next draw onwards 60 pointers will fly like any thing. Sit tight and count the days.
> ...


It was anticipated that this round was going to invite 200+ software engineers. However they invited a lot less. I am guessing they are doing the same thing to accountants...


----------



## paritoshkgupta (Jul 16, 2015)

Got invited. EOI with 65 points. DOE 1 Oct 2015. Job code 261313


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

scrollmeout said:


> Well i think for non-pro rata occupations, the cut-off dates are usually (slightly) the same, Keeda am i right?


Looks like you have to wait for 3 more weeks. But you'll surely get invitation next round. Best of luck man.   :fingerscrossed:


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

indergreat said:


> so its final from the posts in this forum
> 
> NON PRO RATA OCCUPATIONS - Round 23rd OCT - Cuttoff date for 60 pointers - 15-Aug -- BAcklog cleared - 18 days


Hello! 
Got the invitation today. Civil Engineer 60 points 16th August 2015


----------



## thili.civil (Oct 21, 2015)

hi any 60 pointer got invited after 26th of august? non-pro rata occupants


----------



## jessyi (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello all,

I submitted EOI on 17th of August under Registered Nurse Occupation with 60 points and NO invitation yet. It wasn't through agency. and I didn't change anything since the submission date. I checked Skillselect and my status is SUBMITTED still. I thought I could get invitation this round but no. Anyone, any idea why no invitation for me?  I am so worried...


----------



## amitsingh10 (May 26, 2015)

Got invited. EOI with 65 points. DOE 1 Oct 2015. Job code 261313


----------



## Achu (May 28, 2015)

Received invitation today. Submitted EOI on 30 Sep with 65 points.


----------



## antogx (Dec 11, 2014)

jessyi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 17th of August under Registered Nurse Occupation with 60 points and NO invitation yet. It wasn't through agency. and I didn't change anything since the submission date. I checked Skillselect and my status is SUBMITTED still. I thought I could get invitation this round but no. Anyone, any idea why no invitation for me?  I am so worried...


You will receive the invitation on Nov 13. Got invited all those who submitted EOI on or before 16th Aug for non pro rata occupations.. It seems the cut off date is 16th Aug for non pro rata. You will be first in the Next round.. Dont worry.. just a matter of time


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

antogx said:


> You will receive the invitation on Nov 13. Got invited all those who submitted EOI on or before 16th Aug for non pro rata occupations.. It seems the cut off date is 16th Aug for non pro rata. You will be first in the Next round.. Dont worry.. just a matter of time


jessyi received invitation with EOI submission 17th with 60 points!! I guess cutoff date is 17th Aug for 60 pointers..


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

I think i read it wrong.. You are right. Cutoff date looks 16th!


----------



## ajumax (Aug 10, 2012)

Waiting for November round now...

11/SEP/15 233513 60 Automation & Control Engineer - Not Invited


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

The cutoff dates calculations like 20 to 22 days selecting based on one month invitations?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

EDITING MY ORIGINAL POST 
so its final from the posts in this forum 

NON PRO RATA OCCUPATIONS - Round 23rd OCT - Cuttoff date for 60 pointers - 16-Aug -- BAcklog cleared - 19 days


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

I have applied on 26 June with 60 points for software still didn't get an invite.when can I expect. and what is this cutoff?


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

indergreat said:


> EDITING MY ORIGINAL POST
> so its final from the posts in this forum
> 
> NON PRO RATA OCCUPATIONS - Round 23rd OCT - Cuttoff date for 60 pointers - 16-Aug -- BAcklog cleared - 19 days


hi what is this cutoff n pro rata basis when is the cutoff of 60 points for software who applied on June 26


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

nolan said:


> Looks like you have to wait for 3 more weeks. But you'll surely get invitation next round. Best of luck man.   :fingerscrossed:


Thanks mate. Well, till the 13th of november:juggle:.All the best


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

For State Sponsorship can we be invited anytime or the specific invitation round time.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Any 65 pointers after 08/10 please let us know.

*261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 28/09/2015 Achu
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 01/10/2015 amitsingh10 
261313 65 01/10/2015 paritoshkgupta 
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985*
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

jeba said:


> Any 65 pointers after 08/10 please let us know.
> 
> *261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
> 261313 65 28/09/2015 Achu
> ...


@jeba wat do you think about our invites.. will we get in Nov or Dec?


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

nolan said:


> Finally got my invitation.


Congrats nolan, finally I see a 233411 get it and it is great that it moved at least to 13 aug for non pro-rata 60 pointers.. I am at 18 aug, so I am really hoping next round should be my round!


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

add my name as well 313 60 26/6/15


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Okay, slightly disappointed because from the posts the NON-PRO-RATA occupations seemed to have moved to somewhere between 15/08-17/08. And mine was 18/08!!!! Guess the silver lining is I will get it next round for sure though.. Congrats to people who got it, and good luck to people still waiting.. I am so used to this waiting game now, I was one of the 176 applicants from 2008 whose application got capped and ceased a month ago after 7 years of waiting.. So kinda used to it now!


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

accounting has cleared up a 19 day back log for 70 pointers from the (6th to 24th of aug)
this is good news 
now i know its actually moving


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Invited
-------
*261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 30/09/2015 Achu
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 01/10/2015 paritoshkgupta
261313 65 01/10/2015 amitsingh10
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985
*
Waiting for Invite
------------------
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Okay, slightly disappointed because from the posts the NON-PRO-RATA occupations seemed to have moved to somewhere between 15/08-17/08. And mine was 18/08!!!! Guess the silver lining is I will get it next round for sure though.. Congrats to people who got it, and good luck to people still waiting.. I am so used to this waiting game now, I was one of the 176 applicants from 2008 whose application got capped and ceased a month ago after 7 years of waiting.. So kinda used to it now!


Wow!  You must have a phd in patience. Why wait so long though, if I may ask? :fingerscrossed:after you Sir


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

*@261312*

I am so much worried with the current trend, the way it is going is very disappointing. What do you guys think about the 60 pointers in next rounds?


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Do you guys think things will move on for 60 pointers from November? Or it will be a false hope as month of October?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey guys my friend has 60 points as Software Engg and EOI submitted in May and hasn't got the invite. Is anyone sailing in the same boat?


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I was egarly expecting my invitation on 23 Oct, but unfortunately I did not receive it. 

Here is my story ... do give me your feedback ... please !!!

I applied EOI on 28 Aug with 60 points for 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) but still did not receive any invitation. I saw in this post that people got the invitations who applied after me, with same 60 point.
I applied my EOI on 28 Aug (Friday night) and updated it on 31 Aug (Monday night), but effective date is showing 28 Aug (Actually I initially selected both 190 and 189 then afterward I unchecked 190, that the only purpose to update EOI).

One thing is bothering me. On main EOI page, the date of effect is showing as 28/8/2015 but when I open the EOI point break down (pdf file) it shows date of effect as 20/09/2015 (this is actually my birthday).

I am providing my EOI break down below, please give me some suggestions.

Criteria Points Bracket Skilled -
Independent
(Subclass 189)
(Permanent)
Date of Effect *20/09/2015* 00:03:32
Age 33 - 39 *25*
English Language Ability Proficient *10*
Level of educational
qualification attained
At least a Bachelor Degree *15*
Years of experience in
Nominated Occupation
- in Australia within the
last 10 years.
Less than 1 Year *0*
Years of experience in a
Nominated Occupation
- overseas within the
last 10 years.
Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8
Years
*10*
TOTAL 60

Thanks

Rabbahs


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

GDAWG said:


> accounting has cleared up a 19 day back log for 70 pointers from the (6th to 24th of aug)
> this is good news
> now i know its actually moving


Have you got your invite? i also applied in the general accountant category with 65 points


----------



## Abali786 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi everyone, i M new here, have lodge my EOI for Accountant on 31july, any idea pl when i wd get invitation, any response appreciated.?


----------



## Abali786 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have applied wd 65points 31july 2015 but not yet any invitation?


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

GDAWG said:


> accounting has cleared up a 19 day back log for 70 pointers from the (6th to 24th of aug)
> this is good news
> now i know its actually moving


Yes it is good to know it's moving, but still I think they have not given even 100 invites, because of that the Cutoff is raised to 70.

I don't know why they are holding on accountants invites!!!


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

manthan29 said:


> Have you got your invite? i also applied in the general accountant category with 65 points


Hey mate I've applied with 70 points the log is currently moving only for people with 70 or more points 
So I'm not sure about 65 pointers good luck though


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

scrollmeout said:


> Wow!  You must have a phd in patience. Why wait so long though, if I may ask? :fingerscrossed:after you Sir


It's a long story, I had applied for offshore category in 2008, they changed their visa subclasses and removed my engineering diploma occupation from sol and put us in this dodgy "priority five" and the cases never moved, they ignored us, and last month finally they decided to cap and cease the remaining applications.. good things is since they capped it I get my money back which I can use for 189 now.. I wasn't eligible for 189 before, but now I finished my engineering degree and am eligible for 189.. anyway, I am really hoping first round of november I should get the invite now!


----------



## Jagadesh (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi, Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
I have over all 65 points 
30 points – Age 32
10 points - PTE 65+ (S-90,R-70,L-68,W-65 O-70)
15 points – 5.5 years as Software Engineer (ACS positive)
Just FYI. Currently im living at NSW – Sydney for around 11 months (since Dec 2014)
I just want to know which of the below option is the best one, as I want to go with the high hand option.
Option 1 – Apply 189 visa with 65 points
Option 2 – Apply 190 visa with 70 points, say for NSW - Sydney for Software Engineer category


----------



## anhhoang (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm 60 pointer, who submitted EOI on 12/10. My job code is 252611. At the time I submitted, there was only 7/1000 invitations sent for my job, and I actually thought I would be easy for me to get invitation on 23/10 round. Well apparently i haven't got it. It was a bit disappointing. Could anyone please explain why and when I should expect to get my invitation? I'm really blur with these things.

Cheers


----------



## Anitha33 (Jul 24, 2015)

Rabbahs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was egarly expecting my invitation on 23 Oct, but unfortunately I did not receive it.
> 
> ...



Hi , 

I think this is common, my DOE changed on my birthday as well. But the DOE on the EOI homepage remained the same.

I am not sure which will be considered though.

I have searched a lot of posts here and on the web, could only find similar cases, but no one has mentioned if this is a concern to worry or not.

Would you great if anyone will come forward and clarify. 

Regards,
Ani


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi,

Go for 190 if you are ok to stay in NSW for 2 years. I have seen people who have got PR in 2 months under 190 NSW.

If you are not in a hurry and looking for flexibility to work any where in Aus then apply for 189.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone here has set their current employment end date open n eoi? When h fill it up it says... if ur stil currently employed wd the same company u do not need to put the 'end' date.(lets say u only wanted to credit one employment for more than 7yrs). Does eoi points automatically change the day you turn 8 years? Or you need to change it manually and re submit. Thanks a lot for your inputs. Pls share if y have read in similar threads.


----------



## Abali786 (Oct 22, 2015)

Anyone got invite in accountant with 65 points??????


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

When can we expect DIBP to update the results of this months rounds in skillselect ?

Cant wait to see how much they cleared....


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Abali786 said:


> Anyone got invite in accountant with 65 points??????


It seems that they have cleared accountants with 70+ points who submitted EOI between 6 and 24 August. They are inviting many less accountants than what was supposed. If you are in a hurry, it's better you try also other options.


----------



## viga_friendz (Oct 1, 2015)

Please add me in the list as well, 

261311 60 08/10/2015


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

189 non pro rata waiting list
(Highlighted in red got invited)


28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer invited hasibravo
263111 60 31/07/2015	hop11	
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer invited Vinvid
263111 60 07/08/2015	Indergreat 
263111 60 10/08/2015	Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer invited sifat.civil

263111 60 17/08/2015 MQ_haibin Waiting
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
263111 60 26/08/2015	sanjay776 Waiting 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
263111 60 01/09/2015 jibzz	Waiting
263111 60 04/09/2015 Gloria121	Waiting 
263111 60 06/09/2015 v.vasanth19 Waiting
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Not invited Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631 60 Computer Network Professional Not invited sherif
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631 Computer Network Professional Not invited antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
263111 60 30/09/2015 avi87	Waiting 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
263111 60 08/10/2015 cozmopravesh Waiting 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt

Update list for using it in next round


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Congratulation to all who got invite. Now regarding the 26133XX 60 pointers story, here are my 2 cents. 
Correct me if i am wrong. So, ideally looks like me/ candidates similar to me will never get an invite. Because I can see instead of clearing 60 pointer backlog DIBP has created a 65 pointer backlog which is moved at 8th October 2015 on the recent round. During next round which is at 13th Nov 2015, 2613XX will have a good one month of backlog for 65/ 65+ candidates and now being 2 rounds per month the number of invite for 26133XX would be near about 200. Which means on next round everything would be occupied by 65/ 65+ candidates leaving no room for 60 pointer candidates. And the worst part is that will create a 65/65+ pointer backlog for more 15 days approx. And on consecutive next round i.e. 27th nov there will be again approx 30 days of 65/65+ pointer backlog (15days carry forward + approx 13th Nov to 27 Nov) . Looks like pretty much end of story for my Aussie dream .


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

Guys, just met a friend of mine in the company got invited last night in 261313 with 65 points, his date of effect is 16 Oct.


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey has anyone got any clue about 261313, my hubby apllied on 01/07 with 60 pts. We have not got any invite as yet. We have visa till 03/2016 i am very worried 😓


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Simam said:


> Hey has anyone got any clue about 261313, my hubby apllied on 01/07 with 60 pts. We have not got any invite as yet. We have visa till 03/2016 i am very worried 😓


Look at my signature , you will have a fair understanding about the situation.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Congratulation to all who got invite. Now regarding the 26133XX 60 pointers story, here are my 2 cents.
> Correct me if i am wrong. So, ideally looks like me/ candidates similar to me will never get an invite. Because I can see instead of clearing 60 pointer backlog DIBP has created a 65 pointer backlog which is moved at 8th October 2015 on the recent round. During next round which is at 13th Nov 2015, 2613XX will have a good one month of backlog for 65/ 65+ candidates and now being 2 rounds per month the number of invite for 26133XX would be near about 200. Which means on next round everything would be occupied by 65/ 65+ candidates leaving no room for 60 pointer candidates. And the worst part is that will create a 65/65+ pointer backlog for more 15 days approx. And on consecutive next round i.e. 27th nov there will be again approx 30 days of 65/65+ pointer backlog (15days carry forward + approx 13th Nov to 27 Nov) . Looks like pretty much end of story for my Aussie dream .


Cheers up, mate. From 13th Nov, there is an invitation round for every 2 weeks(13 Nov, 27 Nov, 11 Dec, 25 Dec). You are the closest one after the 65 pointers already. There is no way you will not get an invite.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

dannyduke said:


> Cheers up, mate. From 13th Nov, there is an invitation round for every 2 weeks(13 Nov, 27 Nov, 11 Dec, 25 Dec). You are the closest one after the 65 pointers already. There is no way you will not get an invite.


 Thanks bro.. its just my frustration. I know what you mean ...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

wolfskin said:


> Congratulation to all who got invite. Now regarding the 26133XX 60 pointers story, here are my 2 cents.
> Correct me if i am wrong. So, ideally looks like me/ candidates similar to me will never get an invite. Because I can see instead of clearing 60 pointer backlog DIBP has created a 65 pointer backlog which is moved at 8th October 2015 on the recent round. During next round which is at 13th Nov 2015, 2613XX will have a good one month of backlog for 65/ 65+ candidates and now being 2 rounds per month the number of invite for 26133XX would be near about 200. Which means on next round everything would be occupied by 65/ 65+ candidates leaving no room for 60 pointer candidates. And the worst part is that will create a 65/65+ pointer backlog for more 15 days approx. And on consecutive next round i.e. 27th nov there will be again approx 30 days of 65/65+ pointer backlog (15days carry forward + approx 13th Nov to 27 Nov) . Looks like pretty much end of story for my Aussie dream .





peik85 said:


> Guys, just met a friend of mine in the company got invited last night in 261313 with 65 points, his date of effect is 16 Oct.



I dont think so...

point 1. See above comment from peik85 65+ pointers moved to OCT 16. We dont have any one in this forum between oct 16 and oct 22 who has either got or not invited to conclude oct 16 was last doe for 65+.

Point 2. Next round can be on Nov 6, Nov 20 , Dec 4, Dec 18. Saying this because this will avoid one invite round on Christmas day. Last year there was invite rounds on consecutive Fridays to avoid a round on Christmas day. (Nov 13, Nov 27, Dec 11, Dec 25)
Last year Nov, Dec - 27-Oct-2014, 14-Nov-2014, 28-Nov-2014, 5-Dec-2014
19-Dec-2014


Point 3. There can be more than 1000 invites in next rounds. Last year trend did not follow equal no of invites in every round. every mounth had 2500, 2300, 1000, 750 invites too

Point 4. For next rounds, 60 pointers will move slowly by 5 - 7 days max. Further then it might go till 10 days. 

So for me i am expecting in Dec 2 nd rounds (Dec 18).


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

I agree!! With the invitation round changing to twice a month, I have always believed that 60 pointers have an even greater chance, than when the invitation rounds were once a month! And the backlog should get cleared in the next round!

All the best to the 60 pointers!!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey guys my friend has 60 points as Software Engg and EOI submitted in May and hasn't got the invite. Is anyone sailing in the same boat?


Hey Guys can someone please respond to this.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey Guys can someone please respond to this.



Yes I am sailing in the same boat.My EOI logged date is : 22/05/2015


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi 
My EOI For 189 Subclass with 65 points was sent on 10 Oct 2015? what are the chances?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Boss what are you waiting for.

You should have already lodged your EOI with 65 points under 189
With 65 points expect an invite in the second round after lodging your EOI>
if you are really lucky you should eb invited in the next round itself.

Nowdays the processing time for 189 or 190 is almost similar.

Don't listen to people who say go with 190.
there are very few invitations being sent for 190 these days. also 190 restricts you morally to stay in that state for 2 years.
you are in a very good position why you want to lose that.

GO FOR 189



Jagadesh said:


> Hi, Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
> I have over all 65 points
> 30 points – Age 32
> 10 points - PTE 65+ (S-90,R-70,L-68,W-65 O-70)
> ...


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Hi
> My EOI For 189 Subclass with 65 points was sent on 10 Oct 2015? what are the chances?


Please refrain from asking general questions or posting under unrelated topics. You need to clarify your question. If you mean when is it likely that you will receive invitation, then please look at the link below and browse the "invitation rounds". there you will see what's the latest "Date of Effect" which has received invitations. It's the date that someone has submitted their EOI.

SkillSelect


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

All 60 pointers, If you have Aussie dream then try for 65 points by improving your PTE score that is the only way to get invited.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ajumax said:


> Waiting for November round now...
> 
> 11/SEP/15 233513 60 Automation & Control Engineer - Not Invited


General cut-off seems to be at 16-August. So even though your occupation is not pro-rated, it is highly unlikely that the general cut-off will move that much in November first round. You should probably get invited during the second round, or December first round at max.



Rabbahs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was egarly expecting my invitation on 23 Oct, but unfortunately I did not receive it.
> 
> ...


Can't be. Anyone with 60 points after 16-August isn't invited.
As for the DOE in the downloaded pdf- that is normal. The DOE you see on the screen is the one that counts.




anhhoang said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm 60 pointer, who submitted EOI on 12/10. My job code is 252611. At the time I submitted, there was only 7/1000 invitations sent for my job, and I actually thought I would be easy for me to get invitation on 23/10 round. Well apparently i haven't got it. It was a bit disappointing. Could anyone please explain why and when I should expect to get my invitation? I'm really blur with these things.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, it would be easy for you to get the invite with just 60 points, but due to limited seats offered each month and the high number of overall applications, they could invite 60 pointers from non-pro-rated occupations (like yours) only until 16-August. So, you will have to wait 1.5 or 2 months perhaps.




kcq32w said:


> Anyone here has set their current employment end date open n eoi? When h fill it up it says... if ur stil currently employed wd the same company u do not need to put the 'end' date.(lets say u only wanted to credit one employment for more than 7yrs). Does eoi points automatically change the day you turn 8 years? Or you need to change it manually and re submit. Thanks a lot for your inputs. Pls share if y have read in similar threads.


Yes, many do leave the end date blank so that the system awards additional points later on. Leave it blank and let the system auto-update itself rather than you having to do it manually. The system has its own way of calculating years (it considers gaps between employments as un-skilled). Therefore, let the system do it as per it's calculations.




Abali786 said:


> Anyone got invite in accountant with 65 points??????


Unfortunately not. Accountants cut-off remains at 70 points.




wolfskin said:


> Congratulation to all who got invite. Now regarding the 26133XX 60 pointers story, here are my 2 cents.
> Correct me if i am wrong. So, ideally looks like me/ candidates similar to me will never get an invite. Because I can see instead of clearing 60 pointer backlog *DIBP has created* a 65 pointer backlog which is moved at 8th October 2015 on the recent round. During next round which is at 13th Nov 2015, 2613XX will have a good one month of backlog for 65/ 65+ candidates and now being 2 rounds per month the number of invite for 26133XX would be near about 200. Which means on next round everything would be occupied by 65/ 65+ candidates leaving no room for 60 pointer candidates. And the worst part is that will create a 65/65+ pointer backlog for more 15 days approx. And on consecutive next round i.e. 27th nov there will be again approx 30 days of 65/65+ pointer backlog (15days carry forward + approx 13th Nov to 27 Nov) . Looks like pretty much end of story for my Aussie dream .


True, except that DIBP does not create anything. At best they may adjust the number of invites per round per occupation, and the rest is an automated process and the outcomes are based on number of applicants there under each occupation and their points. Looking at the trend, what you are saying about 60/ 65+ pointers could in fact become a reality and slowly the 2613 occupations will move into a 65-only territory like the ICT BA occupation did last year (and it hasn't come down to 60 since then).



Simam said:


> Hey has anyone got any clue about 261313, my hubby apllied on 01/07 with 60 pts. We have not got any invite as yet. We have visa till 03/2016 i am very worried 😓


It's hard to say if you will get it by 03/2016. Since you are already in Melbourne, why not apply for 190 VIC using the streamlined pathway? If you are not interested in 190, then consider retaking the English tests to try and upgrade to 65.


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

There are many accountants who got invite in October rounds, so there are 3 rounds in which only 70+ pointers are invited also still there are lot 70 pointers in queue, this is very crucial situation for Accountants. They have not published the results yet for current month round when they do will show clear picture what is going to happen in coming rounds. The only way to get a little change of getting invited is to improve scores. There is no chance left for 60 pointers no even in 190 as they are not inviting even 65s. 

Accountants please share if someone is invited in current month rounds with date of effect.

Best of luck all and congrats all who got an invite

Cheers


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

sm8764 said:


> There are many accountants who got invite in October rounds, so there are 3 rounds in which only 70+ pointers are invited also still there are lot 70 pointers in queue, this is very crucial situation for Accountants. They have not published the results yet for current month round when they do will show clear picture what is going to happen in coming rounds. The only way to get a little change of getting invited is to improve scores. There is no chance left for 60 pointers no even in 190 as they are not inviting even 65s.
> 
> Accountants please share if someone is invited in current month rounds with date of effect.
> 
> ...


One strange thing I observe is that ICT BA 2611 can clear from 17 July to 6 August last night with 65 pointers, whereas last round 9 Oct, even none 65 pointers 2611 get invited. Until DIBP publishes the result the past 2 rounds on their website, we don't really know what happened.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> Congratulation to all who got invite. Now regarding the 26133XX 60 pointers story, here are my 2 cents.
> Correct me if i am wrong. So, ideally looks like me/ candidates similar to me will never get an invite. Because I can see instead of clearing 60 pointer backlog DIBP has created a 65 pointer backlog which is moved at 8th October 2015 on the recent round. During next round which is at 13th Nov 2015, 2613XX will have a good one month of backlog for 65/ 65+ candidates and now being 2 rounds per month the number of invite for 26133XX would be near about 200. Which means on next round everything would be occupied by 65/ 65+ candidates leaving no room for 60 pointer candidates. And the worst part is that will create a 65/65+ pointer backlog for more 15 days approx. And on consecutive next round i.e. 27th nov there will be again approx 30 days of 65/65+ pointer backlog (15days carry forward + approx 13th Nov to 27 Nov) . Looks like pretty much end of story for my Aussie dream .


Why dont u try to improve ur points? Try giving PTE to fetch more points


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

sm8764 said:


> There are many accountants who got invite in October rounds, so there are 3 rounds in which only 70+ pointers are invited also still there are lot 70 pointers in queue, this is very crucial situation for Accountants. They have not published the results yet for current month round when they do will show clear picture what is going to happen in coming rounds. The only way to get a little change of getting invited is to improve scores. There is no chance left for 60 pointers no even in 190 as they are not inviting even 65s.
> 
> Accountants please share if someone is invited in current month rounds with date of effect.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Just curious you were talking about the 3 rounds

1) Sept in which 20 people where call till 6 Aug with 70 points
2) 9 Oct - As per the information u have they didn't issued any invite
3) 23 Oct - moved from 6 Aug to 24 Aug EOI 70 points..

Am I correct?


----------



## MIRACULOUS LIFE (Oct 16, 2015)

Ye i got my invitation!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Ye i got my invitation!


Congratulations and all the best with your application and grant. And ofcourse, all the best for your future plans in Australia.


----------



## santo_nimc (Oct 23, 2015)

I am still waiting for Invitation letter. Did anyone receive invite letter in october month ?

Regards ,

Santosh Rawat

Systems Analyst - 261112 || English - Proficient || EOI(189) - 16 SEP 2015 - (65 Points) || Invite - XXX|| Visa Lodged - XXX || Medical Examination - XXX||


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Finally, got the invitation officially. Just Got a call from my AGENT.

After waiting for 2 months and 11 Days received Invitation.

Now, another wait is going to start.

All the best to all for further process of application who got invitation.

And Best of Luck to other guys for Invitations in near future.

Cheers....


----------



## anhhoang (Oct 23, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> General cut-off seems to be at 16-August. So even though your occupation is not pro-rated, it is highly unlikely that the general cut-off will move that much in November first round. You should probably get invited during the second round, or December first round at max.
> 
> 
> Can't be. Anyone with 60 points after 16-August isn't invited.
> ...


Thanks for clarifying it. By saying so, it means that DIBP won't send any invitation for non-pro-rated applicants until the next 1.5 or 2 months. That's sad. I actually expect a lot in this round as I didn't know how this works. Anyway, I'll keep waiting then. Hopefully, I'll have it soon


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Thanks bro.. its just my frustration. I know what you mean ...


Wolfskin,

60 pointers are the worst hit in this year. It was fine until one round per month. All your problem exaggerated by this nasty frequency change. As I see, no 65 pointers left in this thread. So highway is cleared. Believe me or not, you would be the first person to get invitation in next round. Mark my word. 

Cleverly 60 pointers invitation is being delayed. That's all. 

See my comments before draw. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...onsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-283.html


----------



## Lakhshmi (Oct 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Invited
> -------
> *261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
> 261313 65 30/09/2015 Achu
> ...


Hi,

I am new to this forum.. Please add me in the waiting list 

189| 261313 | 60 pt| 21/May/2015 - EOI


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

anhhoang said:


> Thanks for clarifying it. By saying so, it means that DIBP won't send any invitation for non-pro-rated applicants until the next 1.5 or 2 months. That's sad. I actually expect a lot in this round as I didn't know how this works. Anyway, I'll keep waiting then. Hopefully, I'll have it soon


Yes, 1.5 to 2 months it is. Look at ravirami's post above who got the invite with 60 points after 2 months (non-pro-rated occupation).


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> When can we expect DIBP to update the results of this months rounds in skillselect ?
> 
> Cant wait to see how much they cleared....


They will not update. That is the beauty of this miraculous year. Wait until 60 pointers get invited which is not far enough.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

rdak said:


> I am so much worried with the current trend, the way it is going is very disappointing. What do you guys think about the 60 pointers in next rounds?


As far as I know, there are no 65 pointers left in this forum. As on today, it stands current date for 65 pointers. Even I assume based on past data, 15 days worth of 65 pointers will be there in next round. So next round would be full of 60 pointers. I can't tell which date it will stop, but definitely it will accelerate.


----------



## barney83 (Jul 16, 2015)

Invited with 65 points for 189!


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Any 60 pointers occupation 261313 who have got inviatation?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

barney83 said:


> Invited with 65 points for 189!


ANZSCO code please


----------



## Lakhshmi (Oct 22, 2015)

barney83 said:


> Invited with 65 points for 189!


what's your occupation code ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

scrollmeout said:


> Well i think for non-pro rata occupations, the cut-off dates are usually (slightly) the same, Keeda am i right?


Yes, it is the same date-time stamp.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Congrats to all who got invite yesterday, 
tough time for 60 pointers, specially for 2613. I think I need to wait until March 2016 atleast for invite , if quota remains  
I will reach 65 points on March 01, 2016. looooong way though.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello All,

I would very much like to thank you all for your continual help and assist. I got my invitation yesterday but not for subclass 189 actually it was for 489-FS and I guess I will go on with this subclass 


Thanks Again,
Sherif

EOI: 11/09//2015 - subclass 189 - 60 points
EOI: 12/10//2015 - subclass 489-FS - 70 points - Invited 23/10/2015


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

rrc123 said:


> Congrats to all who got invite yesterday,
> tough time for 60 pointers, specially for 2613. I think I need to wait until March 2016 atleast for invite , if quota remains
> I will reach 65 points on March 01, 2016. looooong way though.


You will get in 2016 Mar. Reason being that, based on skillselect, 2613 quota has been distributed uniformly throughout the year. So in every draw, 70 and 65 will be there until Jun end. So no worries.


----------



## acars (Oct 23, 2015)

sm8764 said:


> There are many accountants who got invite in October rounds, so there are 3 rounds in which only 70+ pointers are invited also still there are lot 70 pointers in queue, this is very crucial situation for Accountants. They have not published the results yet for current month round when they do will show clear picture what is going to happen in coming rounds. The only way to get a little change of getting invited is to improve scores. There is no chance left for 60 pointers no even in 190 as they are not inviting even 65s.
> 
> Accountants please share if someone is invited in current month rounds with date of effect.
> 
> ...


This is true for Accountant category. The cut-off for 70 points should be around 26-28 Aug, which translates to roughly 2 months of backlog. The only way, right now, is to aim for at least 75 points by improving PTE scores, if possible. For 65 pointers, unfortunately, the wait is probably going to be long.

I got an invite on 23/10, 75 points, PTE - L90/S89/R90/W90, EOI submitted on 16/10.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Confused can any one help me.... Till what date non- pro data occupation are invited and till what date pro data occupation invited please update me and let me know


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi ravirami, *cud* *u* share *ur* details???

*Could you not use text-speak please?  See Rule 6. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Zrezwani said:


> Confused can any one help me.... Till what date non- pro data occupation are invited and till what date pro data occupation invited please update me and let me know


non pro-rated = 15'th or maybe 16'th August.
pro-rated = depends on the occupation.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

this forum is a great help. i realized even if were mostly strangers , we share what we know and what we analyze in this journey of getting a PR in AU. whether u are collecting ur requirements, waiting to be invited, invited, have lodge a visa and had been granted. people here continue to help one another..what a wonderful world has this been..it gives a kind of hope to each and everyone who is about to apply, waiting to be invited and waiting to be granted. and when PR is granted, everyone extends their wishes.

Blessed are those who continue to update this thread and share as much as info as they can. A gesture of kindness is priceless and will always be returned to u a hundred folds.

cheer up everyone! weve got each other here. stay patient and keep ur faith high! 

november round lets get it on!


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> this forum is a great help. i realized even if were mostly strangers , we share what we know and what we analyze in this journey of getting a PR in AU. whether u are collecting ur requirements, waiting to be invited, invited, have lodge a visa and had been granted. people here continue to help one another..what a wonderful world has this been..it gives a kind of hope to each and everyone who is about to apply, waiting to be invited and waiting to be granted. and when PR is granted, everyone extends their wishes.
> 
> Blessed are those who continue to update this thread and share as much as info as they can. A gesture of kindness is priceless and will always be returned to u a hundred folds.
> 
> ...


very well said mate 

Cheers.


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

*hi indergreat*



indergreat said:


> Count me in ....


hi indergreat..

Did you get invitation for subclass 189??? if you get it when did you get it??? i also lodged EOI for 60 points for computer network and system engineer on 20/08/2015.. i am still waiting for invitation.. please reply.. i will be very useful.. thank you..


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> non pro-rated = 15'th or maybe 16'th August.
> pro-rated = depends on the occupation.


Thank you for your reply I have applied on 29/09/2015 so when can expect an invitation if 15th August was the last invitation this time


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> Anyone here has set their current employment end date open n eoi? When h fill it up it says... if ur stil currently employed wd the same company u do not need to put the 'end' date.(lets say u only wanted to credit one employment for more than 7yrs). Does eoi points automatically change the day you turn 8 years? Or you need to change it manually and re submit. Thanks a lot for your inputs. Pls share if y have read in similar threads.


If this is your current employment since past 7 years leave the date blank after you complete 8 years the points will automatically increase by 5 and the DOE will also change to the date and time when your eoi was updated with new points


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> General cut-off seems to be at 16-August. So even though your occupation is not pro-rated, it is highly unlikely that the general cut-off will move that much in November first round. You should probably get invited during the second round, or December first round at max.
> 
> 
> Can't be. Anyone with 60 points after 16-August isn't invited.
> ...


Thanks KeeDa for answering our queries. Once you move to Australia think of getting Mara licence with your experince you would be able to guide many, unlike many agents who give false information or just have no idea on whats happening. Thank you for your support.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> If this is your current employment since past 7 years leave the date blank after you complete 8 years the points will automatically increase by 5 and the DOE will also change to the date and time when your eoi was updated with new points



yes current employment for the past 7 yrs- going 8 this november. thanks for the info. ive read in another thread that it does update. i wanted to know on DOE if it changes. but regardless if it does...if i get additional 5pts (for 65), id still have a better chance than sticking wd 60 on an earlier date.

cant wait!  thanks again!lane:lane:lane:


----------



## belgianvince (Aug 8, 2015)

Isn't there another invitation round today 23/10/2015?

Has anybody had any invites?

I am hoping for a good day today.


EOI: Date of effect 08/07/2015
60 points
Software Developer/Programmar 261312


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> yes current employment for the past 7 yrs- going 8 this november. thanks for the info. ive read in another thread that it does update. i wanted to know on DOE if it changes. but regardless if it does...if i get additional 5pts (for 65), id still have a better chance than sticking wd 60 on an earlier date.
> 
> cant wait!  thanks again!lane:lane:lane:


I will cross 5 years skilled experience by April next year, which will give me 5 more points to 65, but my occupation is 2611, which has a huge backlog. I still believe every one will get an invite in the end though


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys so it seems like people having 60pts should either increase points or patience. Its so annoying people with 65 points who just applied last week have been invited and the ones with 60 points are just waiting. (Sorry but no offence to anyone) .


----------



## belgianvince (Aug 8, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> I will cross 5 years skilled experience by April next year, which will give me 5 more points to 65, but my occupation is 2611, which has a huge backlog. I still believe every one will get an invite in the end though


When I submitted my details with ACS I had 
- Bachelor in Computer Science
- > 5 years of experience

the ACS came back with 

"The following employment after May 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261312"

which meant they did not take the first 2 years of my experience into account (=meaning I only get 5 points for 3 years of experience)

Did this happen to you as well?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> yes current employment for the past 7 yrs- going 8 this november. thanks for the info. ive read in another thread that it does update. i wanted to know on DOE if it changes. but regardless if it does...if i get additional 5pts (for 65), id still have a better chance than sticking wd 60 on an earlier date.
> 
> cant wait!  thanks again!lane:lane:lane:


Yes the points would change automatically and the DOE as well. I have gone through the same. Best wishes.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

belgianvince said:


> When I submitted my details with ACS I had
> - Bachelor in Computer Science
> - > 5 years of experience
> 
> ...


It happens to everyone mate, ACS deducts at least 2 years experience from us to be considered skilled. Mine is even worse than you, I was deducted 4 years. We have to play with their rules though. All the best, mate


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> this forum is a great help. i realized even if were mostly strangers , we share what we know and what we analyze in this journey of getting a PR in AU. whether u are collecting ur requirements, waiting to be invited, invited, have lodge a visa and had been granted. people here continue to help one another..what a wonderful world has this been..it gives a kind of hope to each and everyone who is about to apply, waiting to be invited and waiting to be granted. and when PR is granted, everyone extends their wishes.
> 
> Blessed are those who continue to update this thread and share as much as info as they can. A gesture of kindness is priceless and will always be returned to u a hundred folds.
> 
> ...


This is all because of internet age Bro. Exactly 50 years back, human used to humiliate another human in every possible way one or another way across the world. At least in this virtual world, we are converging to become advanced humanoids by helping another needy person irrespective of individual origin without even knowing their true name. At times, we get timely help from another country person, or perhaps another continent, by virtually breaking all barriers. Indeed, I appreciate my fellow expats who helped me to ignite thoughts in my mind to pursure Aus PR. I am not sure where I will reach my destiny; Nevertheless, hopes are still alive.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Zrezwani said:


> Thank you for your reply I have applied on 29/09/2015 so when can expect an invitation if 15th August was the last invitation this time


Depends on your occupation. If it is non-pro rated, then 2 months wait time. If it is pro-rated, then:
- if accountants or ICT BA, then probably never.
- if 2613** then after 4 to 5 months. Maybe longer if current trend continues.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes the points would change automatically and the DOE as well. I have gone through the same. Best wishes.


good to know  if the next round is nov 13/27..i turn 8yrs on nov 26..which sheds more life in this regard


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

I wonder when will DIBP release their report, speculation without their data is hard.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

belgianvince said:


> Isn't there another invitation round today 23/10/2015?
> 
> Has anybody had any invites?
> 
> ...


It took place about 23 hours ago. None of the 60 pointers from your occupation were invited and so the 60 pointer backlog for 2613 stays as-is.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> I wonder when will DIBP release their report, speculation without their data is hard.


Perhaps, after 60 pointers invitation to cool off some of the burn rashes. Otherwise, secrets will be made public.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

guys when do you think i could be invited, 1st round of november ?


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> I wonder when will DIBP release their report, speculation without their data is hard.


Its usually after 2weeks right. so maybe first week of November. well all we can do is wait .. :juggle:


----------



## belgianvince (Aug 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> It took place about 23 hours ago. None of the 60 pointers from your occupation were invited and so the 60 pointer backlog for 2613 stays as-is.


How do you know no 60 pointers have been invited? 
Have results been published somewhere?
Last info I can find is on skillSelect and that's from the August invitation round :s


----------



## Travelling_Bird (Oct 23, 2015)

belgianvince said:


> When I submitted my details with ACS I had
> - Bachelor in Computer Science
> - > 5 years of experience
> 
> ...


Yes. It happened to me and this is their rules as per their guidelines


----------



## Travelling_Bird (Oct 23, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys when do you think i could be invited, 1st round of november ?


I hope so too.

My EOI was submitted (60 points- visa 189) 19/Aug/2015
My ANZSCO code is 263111
:bored:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

belgianvince said:


> How do you know no 60 pointers have been invited?
> Have results been published somewhere?
> Last info I can find is on skillSelect and that's from the August invitation round :s


From this very thread. You will have to read and go through all the posts from the past 24.5 hours.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

hi guys, sorry for delayed update..I got invited...


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys when do you think i could be invited, 1st round of november ?


Hi,
high probability of getting invited in first round of nov...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sam678 said:


> hi guys, sorry for delayed update..I got invited...


Told you so. Congrats :thumb:


----------



## Civil-Engineer (Oct 9, 2015)

Somethings been done to the site 

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-9-October-2015-Round-Results.aspx

From "No page found" to "401 UNAUTHORIZED", let's see what happens next week =)


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Told you so. Congrats :thumb:


yes buddy, thanks a lot! now, what would be the sequence of activities..is it as below:-

Visa lodgement
Medical
PCC
CO allotment
Visa grant


----------



## rajwin502 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Mechanical Engineer 233512 cut off date*

Hi Folks, 

Any idea on the cut-off date for 65 pointers for Mechanical Engineer? 
sub class 189. 

EOI lodged date : 12th Oct'15 
Points : 65
Mechanical Engineer 233512.
Status : Not invited in 22nd Oct round. 


Rajesh.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sam678 said:


> yes buddy, thanks a lot! now, what would be the sequence of activities..is it as below:-
> 
> Visa lodgement
> Medical
> ...


Yes, that should be the sequence to get a direct grant. To get an indirect one:
Visa lodgement
CO allotment
Medical
PCC
Visa grant

Also, by visa lodgement- I mean paying for the visa as well as uploading everything required (except for PCC and Medicals).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Any idea on the cut-off date for 65 pointers for Mechanical Engineer?
> sub class 189.
> ...


Are you sure about this? Have you lodged on your own or are you using an agent and haven't seen your EOI?


----------



## purple5 (May 30, 2015)

shrif said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would very much like to thank you all for your continual help and assist. I got my invitation yesterday but not for subclass 189 actually it was for 489-FS and I guess I will go on with this subclass
> 
> ...



Hi Sherif,

Congrats!
What is your occupation? And to which state is your FS 489?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rajwin502 said:


> Hi Folks, Any idea on the cut-off date for 65 pointers for Mechanical Engineer? sub class 189. EOI lodged date : 12th Oct'15 Points : 65 Mechanical Engineer 233512. Status : Not invited in 22nd Oct round. Rajesh.


Should have been invited 100%


----------



## purple5 (May 30, 2015)

MIRACULOUS LIFE said:


> Ye i got my invitation!



Congrats Miraculous life!

Can you share your occupation, point, submit date, and visa code?

Thx


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Any idea analyst programmer 60 points cut off


----------



## rajwin502 (Oct 23, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Are you sure about this? Have you lodged on your own or are you using an agent and haven't seen your EOI?


Hi, 
Thank you for your post. 
I lodged through an agent. I have seen the copy of the EOI though, which the agent sent to me.


----------



## mulattoalbino (Oct 14, 2015)

I got my invite

Applied under 272314 - Psychotherapist. 
Eoi date of effect was 14/10/2015 with 70 points.

I don't know if it's any use to anyone but maybe it'll help calm the nerves of others like me who had an upcoming visa expiry that the theory of 65+ pointers getting invites in the immediate rounds seems correct.


----------



## purple5 (May 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Is there anyone got invite under 489 FS for Business Analyst? I just want to now whether Is there any hope to get an invite with 65 points? 

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

purple5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there anyone got invite under 489 FS for Business Analyst? I just want to now whether Is there any hope to get an invite with 65 points?
> 
> Thanks!


ICT BA is under pro rata arrangements. From SkillSelect:

SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled - Regional (subclass 489) (Provisional - Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there *will be no invitations* issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

software engineers..found ds n another forum:-- he got invited ysterdays round ? EOI submitted last oct12 only.. so all 65 for ur occupation has been invited?

Software Engineer (261313)
08/11/2015 - Submitted ACS assessment
08/14/2015 - ACS positive results
09/26/2015 - IELTS GT @ IDP
10/09/2015 - IELTS Results [L: 7.5, R: 9.0, W: 7.0, S: 7.0 = TBS: 7.5]
10/12/2015 - Submitted EOI Visa 189 - 65pts
10/23/2015 - Invitation received


----------



## TakinDecent (Apr 3, 2015)

Got my invitation at 65 points. 
Congrats to everyone who got invites. Good luck in November for everyone else


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi guys,
I am currently doing professional year which will finish at 22th of January, currently I have 55 points and I will have 60 points after PYP, I was wondering if I submit my EOI now and if I get invited in February, will there be a problem with my visa application? I am a Developer Programmer, please give me some guide, cheers.

I had a look on Austlii and it states everything is counted at the time of invitation, so it gives me the impression that as long as I meet the points at the time of invitation, it shouldn't be a problem.

Part 6D.6 -- Australian professional year qualifications
Item
At the time of invitation to apply for the visa, the applicant had completed ...
Number of points 5
6D61
a professional year in Australia in:
(a) the applicant's nominated skilled occupation; or
(b) a closely related skilled occupation;
for a period totalling at least 12 months in the 48 months immediately before that time


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

wilfredlams said:


> Hi guys,
> I am currently doing professional year which will finish at 22th of January, currently I have 55 points and I will have 60 points after PYP, I was wondering if I submit my EOI now and if I get invited in February, will there be a problem with my visa application? I am a Developer Programmer, please give me some guide, cheers.
> 
> I had a look on Austlii and it states everything is counted at the time of invitation, so it gives me the impression that as long as I meet the points at the time of invitation, it shouldn't be a problem.
> ...


 You should be fine, after you finish the Professional Year then you will have 60 points.


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

Do you think it's a safe approach to lodge the eoi now and claim I completed PYP, is the risk of getting invited before 22th January 2016 high?


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Hi ravirami, *cud* *u* share *ur* details???
> 
> *Could you not use text-speak please?  See Rule 6. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> ...


*189 | Engineering Technologist - 233914*

07/02/2015 - IELTS 6.5 
08/06/2015 – Engineers Australia App. Submitted
10/08/2015 - Engineers Australia Positive Outcome
11/08/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts. 
23/10/2015 - Invited 
23/10/2015 - App. Submitted


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

guy by looking at invitation dates; can i expect invitation in December round ; please comment


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> guy by looking at invitation dates; can i expect invitation in December round ; please comment


In Dec 2nd round you may get. But if you are lucky then you may even get in Dec 1st round.

My estimate is :

Nov 1st round - 60 Pointer EOI (non-pro rata cut-off ) - 29th August
It would move by 13-14 days because there is a gap of 3 weeks between last round and Nov 1st round.

Nov 2nd round - 60 Pointer EOI (non-pro rata cut-off ) - 17th Sept

Dec 1st Round - 60 Pointer EOI (non-pro rata cut-off ) - 5th Oct

Dec 2nd round - 60 Pointer EOI (non-pro rata cut-off ) - 22nd Oct


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

wilfredlams said:


> Do you think it's a safe approach to lodge the eoi now and claim I completed PYP, is the risk of getting invited before 22th January 2016 high?


I don't know whether u can claim the points even before you actually have it!! 

They have clearly mentioned that English test and skill assessment is required before filing a EOI not before INVITE. I think same applies to the rest of the things. I think for this you should consult with 2-3 experienced people before doing anything like that


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Depends on your occupation. If it is non-pro rated, then 2 months wait time. If it is pro-rated, then:
> - if accountants or ICT BA, then probably never.
> - if 2613** then after 4 to 5 months. Maybe longer if current trend continues.


Thank you for your reply and help I applied for non pro data occupation (CHEF) EOI submitted 29th September 2015 with 60points so I shud expect invitation end of November


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

HI Experts,
For 261313, the 65 pointer got invited was on 12th october, taking that into account, DIBP will have to clear approximately 30 days, of 65 and 65+ pointers, just like october round, 
Keeda, Jeeli-Kallu , Jdesai, or any experts, please help me to know when will i get the invite

EOI submitted on 09/jun/2015 with 60 points, for 261313


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> In Dec 2nd round you may get. But if you are lucky then you may even get in Dec 1st round.
> 
> My estimate is :
> 
> ...



What about 15/12.. i heard that they close the office till mid of january because of the christmas!!


----------



## riyansydney (Jul 7, 2015)

I am a silent user of this forum. Situation is very frustrating for accounting and our chances of receiving invitation going lower. I submitted my EOI at 5th of June for 189 60 pts and 190 65 pts. based on the trend last few month i had 0% confident to receive my invitation with those current score. I updated my EOI again at 13th October right after complete my one year full time paid job as an accountant in NSW australia. Now my current scores are following: 189 (65) 190 (70) 489 (75). From current perspective, even for the 65 pointers do not have chance to receive invitation. The last cut off for 65 group was probably on July this year. This ****ing DIBP choosing few 70 and 70+ pointers for each round where as they can select more if they follow their own ****ing rules. These days PTE make it easy to get extra 10 Points for the applicant. If it goes like this who knows may be by December there will be a huge back log of 70+ pointers and the 65 category will be extinct. When Scoot morrison was the minister was DIBP, the administration was very uniform and professional and update their results on time. I don't know who the ****ing bustered in charges of this ministry putting down our life and future. I wish things will change soon. if not then it would be a biggest failure of my life after 6 years of hard try and thousand of dollars.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

arun32 said:


> HI Experts,
> For 261313, the 65 pointer got invited was on 12th october, taking that into account, DIBP will have to clear approximately 30 days, of 65 and 65+ pointers, just like october round,
> Keeda, Jeeli-Kallu , Jdesai, or any experts, please help me to know when will i get the invite
> 
> EOI submitted on 09/jun/2015 with 60 points, for 261313


oct 16 - 65 pointer got his invite as well..261313...

theres no one in this forum with 65 submitted between 16 n 22 oct...my guess they would have cleared all 65


----------



## JaveSh1985 (Oct 23, 2015)

I have files my EOI on 11/Aug with 60 points, What are my chances of getting invited in November?
__________________
SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313

ACS ICT MAJOR with (3+ Offshore and 3 years Australian exp ) - 12/Jun/2015
PTE SCORE-10/JUL/2015 (S:68 , L:63 , R:70 , W: 63)
EOI submitted for 189 with 60 points - 11/Aug/2015


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

ravirami said:


> *189 | Engineering Technologist - 233914*
> 
> 07/02/2015 - IELTS 6.5
> 08/06/2015 – Engineers Australia App. Submitted
> ...


Hi, congratulations on your EOI invite. I am still hopefully waiting for my EOI invite when I lodged it last 03 October 2015. I am wondering if you happen to know other Engineers that have applied their EOI with 60pts and have been invited within 2 months or less. Thank you.



189 | Professional Civil Engineer - 233211

13/03/2015 - IELTS 7.0
28/08/2015 – Engineers Australia App. Submitted
30/08/2015 - Engineers Australia Positive Outcome
03/10/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.
XX/XX/201X - Invited
XX/XX/201X5 - App. Submitted
XX/XX/2015 – PCC
XX/XX/2015 – Health
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arun32 said:


> HI Experts,
> For 261313, the 65 pointer got invited was on 12th october, taking that into account, DIBP will have to clear approximately 30 days, of 65 and 65+ pointers, just like october round,
> Keeda, Jeeli-Kallu , Jdesai, or any experts, please help me to know when will i get the invite
> 
> EOI submitted on 09/jun/2015 with 60 points, for 261313


There is a 5 month backlog ahead of you and looking at last 2 rounds, where none of the 60 pointers were invited, it seems highly unlikely that you will be invited. Your only chances are to upgrade yourself to 65 points.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

60 pointers will move slowly from next rounds...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> 60 pointers will move slowly from next rounds...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank You for shedding light on 60 pointers


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

arun32 said:


> HI Experts,
> For 261313, the 65 pointer got invited was on 12th october, taking that into account, DIBP will have to clear approximately 30 days, of 65 and 65+ pointers, just like october round,
> Keeda, Jeeli-Kallu , Jdesai, or any experts, please help me to know when will i get the invite
> 
> EOI submitted on 09/jun/2015 with 60 points, for 261313


Your statement about 65 is incorrect. In this forum, there are no 65 pointers left. So either all of 65 pointers got invited, or few 65 pointers with latest date may be pending this is very unlikely as 2613 all are software and max people will be on net. 

Most likely, max 60 pointers will be invited in next two rounds. This is just guesstimation based on previous data.


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

hello friends ,
what about christmas ... does the Australi office close !!! and from when


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ssaleh said:


> hello friends , what about christmas ... does the Australi office close !!! and from when


Christmas is an official holiday in all Christian majority countries, and Australia is one of them. All offices are closed.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Your statement about 65 is incorrect. In this forum, there are no 65 pointers left. So either all of 65 pointers got invited, or few 65 pointers with latest date may be pending this is very unlikely as 2613 all are software and max people will be on net.
> 
> Most likely, max 60 pointers will be invited in next two rounds. This is just guesstimation based on previous data.


HI Indy2aus,

Thank you very much.

As per your signature advice, , I have submitted my eoi for Victoria, as well as submitted in their website.

If you see keedas previous response, he/she mentioned that it is highly unlikely for me to get an invite, i am so damn diappointed. 

Please share your ideas/views in my case


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any clear picture on next invitation date? Is it 6th or 13th as considering christmas holiday.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> There is a 5 month backlog ahead of you and looking at last 2 rounds, where none of the 60 pointers were invited, it seems highly unlikely that you will be invited. Your only chances are to upgrade yourself to 65 points.



I did not understand how come 5 months of backlog ahead for june candidate . I assume he will get invite in next 2 rounds . 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

True... But next round will clear 5-8 days. There after may be 10 days.. But i will talk more once the reports are out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for October 2015 round.&lt;==*



dhijaj said:


> True... But next round will clear 5-8 days. There after may be 10 days.. But i will talk more once the reports are out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If the round will be on 6th nov... Then there would be more room for 60 pointers at least 15 days for sure.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arun32 said:


> HI Indy2aus,
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> ...





Ramsp said:


> I did not understand how come 5 months of backlog ahead for june candidate . I assume he will get invite in next 2 rounds .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


My bad, mates. I misread arun's post without checking his signature. His post mentioned "12th october" and I thought he filed on 12-Oct. So, my response does not apply to him but someone who lodged in October.

2 rounds wait for arun32 is assuming that there are lesser 65+ applicants going further so that the 60 points backlogs moves 15 days per round - i.e. one month per month. This too is very very optimistic assumption (about backlog moving 15 days per round). Last year when there were not so many applicants, and the only time when 2613 hit ceiling with cut-off as 65 was during the last round in May when only the last remaining 58 seats were on offer. From one of my posts during those times:



KeeDa said:


> This is how numbers for 2613 category have unfolded in 2015:
> 
> 30.Jan: 3237/ 5005 and 15 days of backlog cleared.
> 13.Feb: 3627/ 5005 and 07 days of backlog cleared.
> ...


During those times too there used to be 2 rounds per month, someone with 65+ was an exceptional case (as opposed to a very common case these days), and as you can see, even then, the backlog movement was between 7 to 12 or maybe 15 days per round.

At current situation, it is highly unlikely that the backlog will move 15 days per round so as to given arun32 an invite after 2 rounds (he is exactly one month into the backlog pool- 09-May - 09-Jun). We will have to wait and see if November brings any hope for 60 pointers, and if it does, then how much of them will be cleared.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> My bad, mates. I misread arun's post without checking his signature. His post mentioned "12th october" and I thought he filed on 12-Oct. So, my response does not apply to him but someone who lodged in October.
> 
> 2 rounds wait for arun32 is assuming that there are lesser 65+ applicants going further so that the 60 points backlogs moves 15 days per round - i.e. one month per month. This too is very very optimistic assumption (about backlog moving 15 days per round). Last year when there were not so many applicants, and the only time when 2613 hit ceiling with cut-off as 65 was during the last round in May when only the last remaining 58 seats were on offer. From one of my posts during those times:
> 
> ...



Thank you very much , for clearing , Keeda, my heart literally stopped for a momnet when reading your previous post....

But feeling sorry for october eoi lauchers


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> My bad, mates. I misread arun's post without checking his signature. His post mentioned "12th october" and I thought he filed on 12-Oct. So, my response does not apply to him but someone who lodged in October.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent info.. Thanks a lot!! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

guys..
based on the above explanation ...
I submitted my EOI on 15/10/2015 ,through an agency ... With 60 points .. Mechanical Engineer 233512, Visa 189.
when it is possible to get the invitation ?

please don't get me upset ..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ssaleh said:


> guys..
> based on the above explanation ...
> I submitted my EOI on 15/10/2015 ,through an agency ... With 60 points .. Mechanical Engineer 233512, Visa 189.
> when it is possible to get the invitation ?
> ...


The above was for 2613** occupations. You need not worry. For your occupation, the backlog has reached till 16-Aug for 60 pointers. So, you should get invited in about 1.5 to 2 months.


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The above was for 2613** occupations. You need not worry. For your occupation, the backlog has reached till 16-Aug for 60 pointers. So, you should get invited in about 1.5 to 2 months.


thank you mate .. god help all of us


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah even i was worried after keedas reply 

Then i guessed he might be refering to oct doe,s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Keeda,
What *abt* *ur* expertise say for 233411 with 55+5, electronics engineer. EOI on 10th July 2015. When i *cud* expect invitation??
*
Please don't use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

arun32 said:


> HI Indy2aus,
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> ...


Indeed good step, please look in other threads and find out how Victoria wants your resume, there are many people who got recently. Off late, many rejections from Victoria 190. Also points plays relatively less role than your employ-ability. Verify 2 or more times all your data before submitting your form. Believe me or not Victoria 190 is as good as 189 at least opportunities wise, this is based on my coworkers placement. 

I don't have required score to apply for Victoria. Otherwise, I would have tested my luck there. 

Key for Aus PR is, how you use your points based on state requirement. There are many ways based on your points.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Thank you very much , for clearing , Keeda, my heart literally stopped for a momnet when reading your previous post....
> 
> But feeling sorry for october eoi lauchers


Folks,

Don't look at in neither optimistic or pessimistic view. Rather, look at in realistic view. Next round is totally different than previous rounds as no 65 pointers left except few on boarding 65 pointers in next two weeks. I don't think so many people will be there with 65 pointers. Thus, by paving the way for huge 60 pointers.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

guruchauhan said:


> Hi Keeda,
> What abt ur expertise say for 233411 with 55+5, electronics engineer. EOI on 10th July 2015. When i cud expect invitation??


Yours is 190 SS which is entirely different than what is being discussed in this thread. You should look into some other thread specific to your state. This for for instance for NSW: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

Submitted EOI on 2nd July15 with 60 points.
Category 261313. Realistic time to get invitation?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Guys,

Is "EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for November 2015 round" thread already created?

If not then we should create one.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is "EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for November 2015 round" thread already created?
> 
> If not then we should create one.


Hi Alok it has already been created. 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-eagerly-awaiting-november-2015-round-4.html


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Alok it has already been created.
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-eagerly-awaiting-november-2015-round-4.html


then letz migrate there


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Robi.bd said:


> Submitted EOI on 2nd July15 with 60 points.
> Category 261313. Realistic time to get invitation?


If your IELTS band is 7 or equal, try Victoria in the meantime. If not, then improve your score. If you are already trying, keep continuing until above one happens.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

@keeda & other guys .. A quick question. While claiming partners points , how long his/her ielts test should valid ? Someone said that for main applicant ,its 3 years and spouse one year . Does it make sense?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> @keeda & other guys .. A quick question. While claiming partners points , how long his/her ielts test should valid ? Someone said that for main applicant ,its 3 years and spouse one year . Does it make sense?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


In this case, it still is 3 years. The one year validity is when you are *not* claiming partner points.

When claiming points: IELTS < 36 months old, *competent English*

When *not* claiming points: IELTS < 12 months old, *functional English*


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I am getting very nervous day by day.... I have 60 points for 261313 and I have submitted EOI on 4th July. Please guide me if I should apply for Victoria Sponsorship..


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello KeeDa,

My wife is also into IT, if I have to claim that additional 5 points what am I supposed to do?
is ACS and PTE mandatory for her as well?



KeeDa said:


> In this case, it still is 3 years. The one year validity is when you are *not* claiming partner points.
> 
> When claiming points: IELTS < 36 months old, *competent English*
> 
> When *not* claiming points: IELTS < 12 months old, *functional English*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello KeeDa,
> 
> My wife is also into IT, if I have to claim that additional 5 points what am I supposed to do?
> is ACS and PTE mandatory for her as well?


Yes, is mandatory, and her occupation too has to be on the *SOL* - saying because some IT occupations are not- they are only on the CSOL, and that won't work then.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> In this case, it still is 3 years. The one year validity is when you are *not* claiming partner points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Keeda. Very helpful.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for the reply mate... well she is a software tester and her occupation is listed..
I have one other query, please let me know if I should apply for VIC SS... as I am not sure when I would be invited for 189 with 60 points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Thanks for the reply mate... well she is a software tester and her occupation is listed..
> I have one other query, please let me know if I should apply for VIC SS... as I am not sure when I would be invited for 189 with 60 points.


Software Tester 261314 is *not* on the SOL, but only on the CSOL. So you cannot benefit with 5 partner points for your 189 visa application.

As for VIC, they have certain conditions to be eligible- like IELTS 7+ and maybe a few other too. You will have to check their website and the VIC specific forum thread.


----------



## rajwin502 (Oct 23, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Are you sure about this? Have you lodged on your own or are you using an agent and haven't seen your EOI?


Correction please. I received an iinvitation today dated 23rd Oct'15. 
Not sure if this was a delay from my agent or if there were invitations issued on 23rd Oct'15 too.


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> If your IELTS band is 7 or equal, try Victoria in the meantime. If not, then improve your score. If you are already trying, keep continuing until above one happens.



I have submitted EOI for 189. IELTS band 6, should I apply 190 for NSW or there is a chance to get invitation soon in 189?


----------



## Khiz (Oct 24, 2015)

Is there anyone who can guide me over claiming 5 points of spouse, I am an engineer and my wife is doctor, I am done with my ACS and Ielts, and I want to avail 5 points of my wife but I haven't found any option in EOIA to add my wife's assessment to claim 5 points Anyone have idea?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rajwin502 said:


> Correction please. I received an iinvitation today dated 23rd Oct'15.
> 
> Not sure if this was a delay from my agent or if there were invitations issued on 23rd Oct'15 too.



What is your doe and points???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> What is your doe and points???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mechanical Engineer 233512, 12-Oct, 65 points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rajwin502 said:


> Correction please. I received an iinvitation today dated 23rd Oct'15.
> Not sure if this was a delay from my agent or if there were invitations issued on 23rd Oct'15 too.


:thumb:

Invitations is an automated process that starts precisely at 00:00 AEST and is over in 15 minutes max.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Robi.bd said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189. IELTS band 6, should I apply 190 for NSW or there is a chance to get invitation soon in 189?


For 189, it depends on your occupation. For NSW, you will have to check here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> In this case, it still is 3 years. The one year validity is when you are *not* claiming partner points.
> 
> When claiming points: IELTS < 36 months old, *competent English*
> 
> When *not* claiming points: IELTS < 12 months old, *functional English*


Is it mandatory for spouse also to undergo english lang. test ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Khiz said:


> Is there anyone who can guide me over claiming 5 points of spouse, I am an engineer and my wife is doctor, I am done with my ACS and Ielts, and I want to avail 5 points of my wife but I haven't found any option in EOIA to add my wife's assessment to claim 5 points Anyone have idea?


There is a question "Is the client claiming points for their partner's skills?" and answering YES to this brings additional fields to input partners occupation, assessment, English test results, etc.


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

*any one got EOI on 23rd October for 60 points?? ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Networ*

hi guys

did any get EOI recently for 60 points ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer).. i have lodged EOI on 20/08/2015.. still waiting to get invite.. did any get it who applied before that date..


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Did you get invite????*

hi bro..

did you get invite on 23rd?? when did you lodge your EOI.. please reply..


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

ignore this quote.. it's a mistake..


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys when do you think i could be invited, 1st round of november ?


Well... according to this month trend, you will get invited in November 2nd round or in Dec maximum


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

purple5 said:


> Hi Sherif,
> 
> Congrats!
> What is your occupation? And to which state is your FS 489?
> ...


2631- Computer Network Professionals - Sydney


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

team ,

I trying to submit the Visa form 189 on Imm Borders website ..
On Employment history -- for current employment -- Should we fill in 'to date ' ??..
Please advice..??

Thanks...


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

raj747 said:


> hi guys
> 
> did any get EOI recently for 60 points ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer).. i have lodged EOI on 20/08/2015.. still waiting to get invite.. did any get it who applied before that date..


Hey buddy, all the people who lodged EOI before 16th Aug got invites in the 23rd OCT round .... you will definitely get invited in the next round buddy ....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Vinvid said:


> team ,
> 
> I trying to submit the Visa form 189 on Imm Borders website ..
> On Employment history -- for current employment -- Should we fill in 'to date ' ??..
> ...


Unlike the EOI, this date cannot be left blank here. Fill it as today's date.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Can they will start in Nov 1st round for 60 Pointers EOI (non-pro rata ) and cut-off date should be like 29th August..


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Unlike the EOI, this date cannot be left blank here. Fill it as today's date.


..


Thanks...a lot


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

One more question...

I hope the steps are like the listed below :

1) Fill the application
2) Submit application
3) Make payment
4) Upload doc required ...

Please correct me ???....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Vinvid said:


> One more question...
> 
> I hope the steps are like the listed below :
> 
> ...


That is correct.


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> That is correct.



Also ...

Request info on :

How to generate HAP id and PCC request form after Payment submission ?....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Vinvid said:


> Also ...
> 
> Request info on :
> 
> How to generate HAP id and PCC request form after Payment submission ?....


After having submitted the visa fees, you will get access to the immiAccount area with options to upload documents, etc. The "Get Health Status" button in there will allow you to fill and submit the health declaration and generate the HAP ID.

There is nothing in immiAccount for the PCC. Identify which PCCs you would need and apply for them separately as per the state/ country's process for a PCC.


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> After having submitted the visa fees, you will get access to the immiAccount area with options to upload documents, etc. The "Get Health Status" button in there will allow you to fill and submit the health declaration and generate the HAP ID.
> 
> There is nothing in immiAccount for the PCC. Identify which PCCs you would need and apply for them separately as per the state/ country's process for a PCC.


Thanks again !!..


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Guys they have just published the results for 9 oct 2015.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Oct 9 results published in Skillselect.

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 9 October 2015 invitation round

2613 Software and Applications Programmers	​65	26 September 2015 3.06 pm

Occupational ceiling for Software engineers is 1658/5364


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

It seems 217 (1658-1441) invitations has been given for 2613 group during Oct 9 round.
I am very curious to see Oct 23rd round results.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

217 invites covered 3 weeks of 65 pointers... So on oct 23 round another 3 weeks would be covered i.e till oct 16 or so...


Is there any 65 pointers on261313 submitted eoi after oct 17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Now I am getting to the conclusion that the competition is quite fierce this year. Wow amazing. What happened to all the people this year?


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

jeba said:


> It seems 217 (1658-1441) invitations has been given for 2613 group during Oct 9 round.
> I am very curious to see Oct 23rd round results.


Unfortunately they're very lazy, they just published 9th Oct statistics whereas we're near the end of October.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

captainm said:


> Unfortunately they're very lazy, they just published 9th Oct statistics whereas we're near the end of October.


Yes they are...


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys just for everyones information, i just called immigration. So in the December there would be 2 rounds. The results of 23/10 inviatation round would be uploaded in a weeks time. No movement for 60 pointers in the occupation 261313 at all. So nut shell: very frustrating &#55357;&#56865;


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> 217 invites covered 3 weeks of 65 pointers... So on oct 23 round another 3 weeks would be covered i.e till oct 16 or so...
> 
> 
> Is there any 65 pointers on261313 submitted eoi after oct 17
> ...


Totally agree with you. This means Nov 13th round also will have cut off for 65 pointers. Too bad.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

jeba said:


> Yes they are...



Unfortunately they issued around 220 in 9th. oct round l, which really very dangerous indication.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes I believe so , as by the time they reach next inviatation round new applicants with 65 points appear so they get invited. Whereas the ones with 60 points just sit there. I believe that immigration should just mention no need to apply if you have 60 points. Long waits , false hopes and nothing else.


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

EOI submitted on 22/08/2015 for ICT BA @ 65 points..... 

Should i keep a positive hope for next round ?? really confused


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes if not 1st round, then 2nd round for sure.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Looking into the result published here is what I have to say - from now on if DIPB conducts 2 invite per month which they will, as per the latest 9th Oct result it seems that 217 approx candidates with 65/+ points got invite and which clears approx 2.5 weeks of 65 point backlog since 7th Sep 2015 round.
If in 2.5 weeks 215+ backlog gets created by candidates having >=65 then the chances of 60 pointer getting invite is very slim through out the remaining year as there would be a gap of 2.5 weeks between every consecutive invite.
But again if I think about the 1 invite/ month scenario the the number gets double 217*2=434 and for 1 invite/ month the number of invites were 447, so 447-434=13. That means as per my calculation only 13 candidates with 60 points would have got invite during the month of Sep when the last invitation round happened (1 round / month). Which is not true I guess.
Looks like none of my calculations draws a logical conclusion. Feeling crazy ...


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Wolfskin you applied on 16/05 and still no invite, thats means there is a still quite a big backlog of 60pointers. We should just leave hope, we applied on 01/07 with 60 points for 261313


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

wolfskin said:


> Looking into the result published here is what I have to say - from now on if DIPB conducts 2 invite per month which they will, as per the latest 9th Oct result it seems that 217 approx candidates with 65/+ points got invite and which clears approx 2.5 weeks of 65 point backlog since 7th Sep 2015 round.
> If in 2.5 weeks 215+ backlog gets created by candidates having >=65 then the chances of 60 pointer getting invite is very slim through out the remaining year as there would be a gap of 2.5 weeks between every consecutive invite.
> But again if I think about the 1 invite/ month scenario the the number gets double 217*2=434 and for 1 invite/ month the number of invites were 447, so 447-434=13. That means as per my calculation only 13 candidates with 60 points would have got invite during the month of Sep when the last invitation round happened (1 round / month). Which is not true I guess.
> Looks like none of my calculations draws a logical conclusion. Feeling crazy ...



Dont think too much... Lets wait n see... There are chances... It may be delayed further for 60 pointers...

There will be only 2 weeks difference between rounds and some times 3 weeks..

If not in nov then have to wait for dec or new year...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> Looking into the result published here is what I have to say - from now on if DIPB conducts 2 invite per month which they will, as per the latest 9th Oct result it seems that 217 approx candidates with 65/+ points got invite and which clears approx 2.5 weeks of 65 point backlog since 7th Sep 2015 round.
> If in 2.5 weeks 215+ backlog gets created by candidates having >=65 then the chances of 60 pointer getting invite is very slim through out the remaining year as there would be a gap of 2.5 weeks between every consecutive invite.
> But again if I think about the 1 invite/ month scenario the the number gets double 217*2=434 and for 1 invite/ month the number of invites were 447, so 447-434=13. That means as per my calculation only 13 candidates with 60 points would have got invite during the month of Sep when the last invitation round happened (1 round / month). Which is not true I guess.
> Looks like none of my calculations draws a logical conclusion. Feeling crazy ...


I'll tell you where is your calculation is wrong. 
In Sept 7th round surprisingly DIBP invited 547 applications instead 447 so according to your calculation 13+100 =113 applications of 60 pointers got invited.


----------



## addy09 (Aug 27, 2015)

I am so confused if anyone could elaborate what are the chances and when can I expect an invitation:
Profession : 233111: Chemical Engineer
EOI Submitted AT 60 POINT FOR 189 ON 11 SEPTEMBER 2015.
OCCUPATIONAL CEILING AFTER 9 OCTOBER ROUND IS 116/1000.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

addy09 said:


> I am so confused if anyone could elaborate what are the chances and when can I expect an invitation:
> Profession : 233111: Chemical Engineer
> EOI Submitted AT 60 POINT FOR 189 ON 11 SEPTEMBER 2015.
> OCCUPATIONAL CEILING AFTER 9 OCTOBER ROUND IS 116/1000.
> ...


Very high chances either by end of November or early December.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Dont think too much... Lets wait n see... There are chances... It may be delayed further for 60 pointers...
> 
> There will be only 2 weeks difference between rounds and some times 3 weeks..
> 
> ...


From experience, I can say that as the new year starts, so do rumors about change in immigration policies, points, age, occupation lists, etc and thus more and more candidates rush their applications and some of them will be 65+. Therefore expect even more slowdown for 60 pointers starting from January. Existing 60 pointers I believe are already working towards improving their points which is only going to make it difficult for those who do not promote themselves to 65+ points.


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> From experience, I can say that as the new year starts, so do rumors about change in immigration policies, points, age, occupation lists, etc and thus more and more candidates rush their applications and some of them will be 65+. Therefore expect even more slowdown for 60 pointers starting from January. Existing 60 pointers I believe are already working towards improving their points which is only going to make it difficult for those who do not promote themselves to 65+ points.


Exactly. However, I am very happy to see those who submitted before October with 60 points improve their points to 65. Because, they will be invited immediately but they make the 60 points waiting list short as well.

For example, 100 in 200 people in the 60 point list improve their points to 65. Then the 60 points list will decrease for 100 people and become 100. There is no difference at all.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

powerful_j said:


> Exactly. However, I am very happy to see those who submitted before October with 60 points improve their points to 65. Because, they will be invited immediately but they make the 60 points waiting list short as well.
> 
> For example, 100 in 200 people in the 60 point list improve their points to 65. Then the 60 points list will decrease for 100 people and become 100. There is no difference at all.


Yes, but those 100 who get promoted would be jumping ahead of other 60 pointers who had applied even before them, getting invited and reducing the ceiling limit by 100, and taking away invites from that month's draw.


----------



## kapadnis (Jul 25, 2015)

*Question regarding spouse points*

Hi

I am also in waiting list of 261313 -Software Engineer since Sept. However I am planning to add spouse points in 2-3 months. 

My question is, my wife's anzsco code is 552111: BANK WORKER. Will I get 5 points for this because mine is different.

Thanks


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

No .. U wont get


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kapadnis said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also in waiting list of 261313 -Software Engineer since Sept. However I am planning to add spouse points in 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


552111 is not on the occupation lists, so unfortunately you cannot gain 5 points if your partner has assessment in this occupation.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Now i got a clear picture , for each ground if has gap of 2 weeks , then few 60 pointers will get invite. Mostly 4 days of backlog . If it has 3 weeks of gap.. No invite for them now onwards.so there are 16 rounds left , in which few have 3 weeks gap. Mostly EOIs after 1st July ' 2015 with 60 pointers have to forget the invite for this financial year 2015-16


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

HI Keeda & Other Experts,

In ACS ,i have the statement as below. "your experience is considered after Oct 2006".
It means I need to put relevant "YES" from 1st NOV'06 or Oct can also be considered?

Please let me know?

Regards
Rama


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> HI Keeda & Other Experts,
> 
> In ACS ,i have the statement as below. "your experience is considered after Oct 2006".
> It means I need to put relevant "YES" from 1st NOV'06 or Oct can also be considered?
> ...


Consider "after Oct" as November.


----------



## kapadnis (Jul 25, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 552111 is not on the occupation lists, so unfortunately you cannot gain 5 points if your partner has assessment in this occupation.



Hi again

but may be I can apply for 189 visa with 60 points, because 552111 exists in both SOL and CSOL.

Is this correct ?

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kapadnis said:


> Hi again
> 
> but may be I can apply for 189 visa with 60 points, because 552111 exists in both SOL and CSOL.
> 
> ...


You can apply for 189 if you have 60 points all on your own (and not counting 5 partner points).

As of this date, 552111 does not exist in any of the OLs.


----------



## powerful_nish (Oct 26, 2015)

*Invitation not received*

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI on 9th of sep 2015 originally and then updated on 26th Sep 2015. I have 65 points and I am pursuing it for ICT business analyst. I was waiting for invitation rounds in October and there is no invite yet.

Can anyone tell me when is the next round in November? 

Thanks,


----------



## kapadnis (Jul 25, 2015)

THanks to all for reply !!

Its clear to me that I have try by own.

one more question ? how they calculate age limit ?
I am going to complete 8+ years in July so I will get 5 points more but I will complete 32 in June. will it reduce my 5 points as soon as on 32th birthday or 33th birthday ?

Of course I am trying to increase the points from now but just want to clarify my question with experts.


thanks


----------



## desiSydney (Jul 8, 2015)

kapadnis said:


> THanks to all for reply !!
> 
> Its clear to me that I have try by own.
> 
> ...


5 points will reduce on 33rd birthday.


----------



## kapadnis (Jul 25, 2015)

thanks to confirm !!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

powerful_nish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 9th of sep 2015 originally and then updated on 26th Sep 2015. I have 65 points and I am pursuing it for ICT business analyst. I was waiting for invitation rounds in October and there is no invite yet.
> 
> ...


which visa subclass?


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

*Software & Application Programmers (2613--) EOI Backlog Clearance History*

Attention Software & Application Programmers (2613--)

I have worked and prepared a sheet for EOI backlog clearance history for Software & Application Programmers (2613) . Where I have calculated in how many days, how much backlog cleared for 60 and 65 pointers and when occupation ceiling occurred and when there was no backlog for all invitation rounds. This is for fellows who are waiting for Invitation so that they can see the trend and predict for their chances.

If anyone can suggest to improve this sheet. You can post your comment on the sheet or on relevant cell.

Please press Like & thanks if my work helped you 

Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History


----------



## raman.try1983 (Sep 11, 2015)

Friends,
Sorry I could not reply about my status on the 23rd , I got my invitation for 261313, I had submitted EOI on 14th October and as predicted by you guys, I got the invite on 23rd October. Thanks for all the help, next is the big part of lodging the visa, do we have any thread which deals with the next steps?

regards,
Ram


----------



## kapadnis (Jul 25, 2015)

gr8 !! congrats.

could you share your details again plz.

THanks


----------



## elite.shweta (Oct 26, 2015)

*Eoi awaited*

Hi,

I have applied EOI on 15/July/2015 with 60 and 65 points under software engineer category.But havent received invite till now.My skill select shows status submitted.
Is there a way to figure out wat next to do ?
Has anyone in same category got invite ?


----------



## elite.shweta (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes,it will auto update your EOI and reduce 5 points because of age


----------



## elite.shweta (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi,

I dint understand much from the excel.I have applied under Software engg category with 60 and 65 points under 189 and 190 visa on 15 july 2015.
When can i expect my invite ?


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

elite.shweta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied EOI on 15/July/2015 with 60 and 65 points under software engineer category.But havent received invite till now.My skill select shows status submitted.
> Is there a way to figure out wat next to do ?
> Has anyone in same category got invite ?


You mean, you have submitted EOI on 15-July-2015 for 189 (60 Points) and 190 (65 Points). 189 waiting queue is very long, in last round the person who submitted EOI till 9th May with 60 points has got the invite. So for you it will take another 3 months to got the invitation in 189 category.


----------



## elite.shweta (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks Gaurav.

How about 190 visa for NSW ?
And also how do we know what all queues are cleared ?

My EOI status shows Submitted thats ok RIght ?


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

elite.shweta said:


> Thanks Gaurav.
> 
> How about 190 visa for NSW ?
> And also how do we know what all queues are cleared ?
> ...


For NSW State Sponsorship (190) I am also not sure how its working, people are saying that there is no fixed format or timeline how they are inviting. 

Regarding the queue, its regularly updated on immigration website after each invitation round.

EOI status is correct, it will show you submitted only, now you just need to wit till you got the invitation.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

elite.shweta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dint understand much from the excel.I have applied under Software engg category with 60 and 65 points under 189 and 190 visa on 15 july 2015.
> When can i expect my invite ?


According to the backlog clearance sheet in my signature, 60 points backlog is cleared till 9th May only on 7 September round.


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

murtza4u said:


> According to the backlog clearance sheet in my signature, 60 points backlog is cleared till 9th May only on 7 September round.


After 7th September round the next round was done on 9th Oct and in that round only 65 pointers have been cleared so no 60 pointers in that round. And after that the 23rd Oct round's result is not uploaded on Immigration website, but I know one guy who has submitted EOI on 22nd May, but he didn't got the invite in this round also. So it means if 60 pointers queue is moved then it will be moved till 15th -20th may not more than that.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

kumargaurav29 said:


> After 7th September round the next round was done on 9th Oct and in that round only 65 pointers have been cleared so no 60 pointers in that round. And after that the 23rd Oct round's result is not uploaded on Immigration website, but I know one guy who has submitted EOI on 22nd May, but he didn't got the invite in this round also. So it means if 60 pointers queue is moved then it will be moved till 15th -20th may not more than that.


what is your job code?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

kapadnis said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also in waiting list of 261313 -Software Engineer since Sept. However I am planning to add spouse points in 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


What is your DOE??? (EOI submitted date)


----------



## kapadnis (Jul 25, 2015)

6 th Sept


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> what is your job code?


261311- Analyst Programmer


----------



## bhupender (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey friends i am on same boat. I have applied for at 65 points at accountant category at 27-10-2015. I was going through the earlier data and I found that DIBP has not been issuing the number what they are required to and reduced number of invite as compared to the actual prorata basis because of this waiting has been shot up.* However the invite sent to ICT Business and System Analysts and software and Applications Programmers are* almost same as to their prorata number. 

According to me the reason for issuing less number of invite is 

1) Auditor category got full in just 2 months, and they want to give the auditors skilled people a little time to that they can get their skills assessed and fall in this category

2) They want to balance the accountant + auditor together which other skills, so for the moment they are holding on the invites. 

Once both the things are corrected they will send the invites as usual, it's just a patience game for all 65 pointers now. For 60 pointers hopefully they can get some invite at the end of the year, but not soon.*

Any other thoughts, please share.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

kumargaurav29 said:


> After 7th September round the next round was done on 9th Oct and in that round only 65 pointers have been cleared so no 60 pointers in that round. And after that the 23rd Oct round's result is not uploaded on Immigration website, but I know one guy who has submitted EOI on 22nd May, but he didn't got the invite in this round also. So it means if 60 pointers queue is moved then it will be moved till 15th -20th may not more than that.


Check on the link in my signature that I have prepared for 2613 EOI backlog clearance history.


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

bhupender said:


> Hey friends i am on same boat. I have applied for at 65 points at accountant category at 27-10-2015. I was going through the earlier data and I found that DIBP has not been issuing the number what they are required to and reduced number of invite as compared to the actual prorata basis because of this waiting has been shot up.* However the invite sent to ICT Business and System Analysts and software and Applications Programmers are* almost same as to their prorata number.
> 
> According to me the reason for issuing less number of invite is
> 
> ...


Well even with 70 I have been waiting over a month now mate
So I don't understand the logic behind their invitation process but hopefully they'll start giving out bit more than 20 invitations a round


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

It seems I will wait one more month


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

You are right....no one knows what happened to General Accountant category. First they slashed half of the quota followed by states (one by one) deleted General Accountant category in their occupation list. I saw some survey postings in DIBP website, apparently, many locals suggested not to take foreign General Accountant as PR as local accountants are sufficient. I really worry that one day DIBP will "zerorise" the quota of General Accountant category and/or all states stop sponsoring General Accountant. :noidea:



GDAWG said:


> Well even with 70 I have been waiting over a month now mate
> So I don't understand the logic behind their invitation process but hopefully they'll start giving out bit more than 20 invitations a round


----------



## elite.shweta (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Gaurav,

One more query ,where can i check update of 190 visa on immigration website after each invitation round ?

Thanks,
Shweta


----------



## bhupender (Dec 13, 2014)

I am not sure but it happens that in the month of november and december the number of invites went up and lot of backlog gets cleared.
Hoping to get mine as well


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

eng_hany said:


> It seems I will wait one more month


im so sure ur first on d list for nov first round. dont fret! happy days within ur reach ! 
cut off for non pro rata professions (like urs) was aug16..unless if they dont invite any 60pointers ur going to wait a little few weeks. but as per trend for engineers (non pro rata) 60 pointers have been invited already. Goodluck! hang in thre!


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

elite.shweta said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> One more query ,where can i check update of 190 visa on immigration website after each invitation round ?
> 
> ...


Hi Shweta,
For 190 visa, you will get a mail in your registered mail id with immigration, no need to check it anywhere. Also its not related to invitation round, so no need to check after each invitation round.
Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## Vinvid (Sep 22, 2015)

Vinvid said:


> Thanks again !!..



Also ...Please let me know - as to where to upload the photos ???...( Visa 189 )


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

*2613 occupation only*

I calculated below dates by assuming 11 applications of 65 pointers per day and 4.25 applications of 60 pointers per day. I derive these number based on previous rounds.

25-Dec-15	60	29-May-15 (14 days of 65 pointers and 14 days of 60 pointers)
11-Dec-15	60	15-May-15 (17 days of 65 pointers and 6 days of 60 pointers)
27-Nov-15	65	24-Nov-15 (19.5 days of 65 pointers)
13-Nov-15	65	4-Nov-15 (19.5 days of 65 pointers)

Apparently I will have to wait till 1st round of January to get the invite.  However this is the worst scenario, this can certainly be impacted by NSW SS which is following a steps of turtles at the moment.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

jeba said:


> I calculated below dates by assuming 11 applications of 65 pointers per day and 4.25 applications of 60 pointers per day. I derive these number based on previous rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is exactly my calculation however, 4.25 60 pointers per day is little less... I found myself waiting till jan 2 round... At worst case...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

dhijaj said:


> This is exactly my calculation however, 4.25 60 pointers per day is little less... I found myself waiting till jan 2 round... At worst case...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But the mystery is 

In july they cleared 60 days of 65+ pointers at the rate of 7.45 65+ apps per day (447 apps)
On 3rd August, Cleared 36 days of 65+ pointers and 10 days of 60 pointers (447 apps) @ the rate o f 7.45 65+ pointers 
On 7 Sep, Cleared 35 days of 65+ pointers and 37 days of 60 pointers (547 apps) @ the rate o f 7.45 65+ pointers 
On 09 oct round, they cleared 20 days of 65+ Pointers at the rate of 10.85 65+ apps per day. (217 apps)


Cant really understand whats the application rate..


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> But the mystery is
> 
> In july they cleared 60 days of 65+ pointers at the rate of 7.45 65+ apps per day (447 apps)
> On 3rd August, Cleared 36 days of 65+ pointers and 10 days of 60 pointers (447 apps) @ the rate o f 7.45 65+ pointers
> ...


I ignored 65 pointers backlog before this financial year due to below reason,
1. I don't really know the cut off date for 65 pointers for last financial year. (23rd March cut off for 60 pointers)
2. In April and May there were plenty of NSW SS invitations received by many 60 and 60+ pointers so daily rate is expected to be lower than now.

Also I think 60 pointers backlog also will have low daily rate for the period of April-May due to NSW invitations, so 4.25 might be the correct assumption.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

jeba said:


> I ignored 65 pointers backlog before this financial year due to below reason,
> 1. I don't really know the cut off date for 65 pointers for last financial year. (23rd March cut off for 60 pointers)
> 
> *Cut off was 28 April 2015 3.05 pm which was on may 8th invite round*
> ...


What do you think?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

There is a 65 pointer in the list now.

2613** Queue 
----------------
261313 65 26/10/2015 Umas
261312 60 11/05/2015 kamleein 
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812 
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123 
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin 
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi 
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal 
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris 
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
261313 60 29/05/2015 Positive01 
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia 
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj 
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015 
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454 
261313 60 06/06/2015 pdomala
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam 
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32 
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair 
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman 
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid 
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp 
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa 
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek 
261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi.bd
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer 
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin 
261313 60 11/07/2015 deep07 
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92 
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123 
261313 60 15/07/2015 elite.shweta
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl 
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak 
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76 
261313 60 11/08/2015 JaveSh1985 
261313 60 11/08/2015 samuel John 
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11 
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats 
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736 
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh 
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus 
261313 60 06/09/2015 kapadnis
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant 
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish 
261312 60 11/09/2015 powerful_j 
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu 
261313 60 16/09/2015 isaiasfritsch 
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily 
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime 
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma 
261313 60 30/09/2015 kumargaurav29
261312 60 01/10/2015 3br4h!m
261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt
261312 60 04/10/2015 JK123
261311 60 18/10/2015 Alhad


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

*ctlkkc*



nolan said:


> Looks like you have to wait for 3 more weeks. But you'll surely get invitation next round. Best of luck man.   :fingerscrossed:


Hi nolan,

Congrats! looks like your case is similar to mine. I submitted on 28/08, does it indicate a invitation is coming soon for my case?

================================================== =======
Regards 
Charles 

Occupation -----Electronic engineer (233411)
Visa type-------189 Independent 
IELTS---- 15/04/15 (L-7.5, R-7.5, W-7, S-7)
EA approved ---- 30/6/15
EOI Submitted -- 28/8/15
EOI invitation -- :noidea:


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

wow ur almost there! goodluck! join us in this thread!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-eagerly-awaiting-november-2015-round-18.html



ctlkkc said:


> Hi nolan,
> 
> Congrats! looks like your case is similar to mine. I submitted on 28/08, does it indicate a invitation is coming soon for my case?
> 
> ...


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

*ctlkkc*



shirish.charo said:


> It's a long story, I had applied for offshore category in 2008, they changed their visa subclasses and removed my engineering diploma occupation from sol and put us in this dodgy "priority five" and the cases never moved, they ignored us, and last month finally they decided to cap and cease the remaining applications.. good things is since they capped it I get my money back which I can use for 189 now.. I wasn't eligible for 189 before, but now I finished my engineering degree and am eligible for 189.. anyway, I am really hoping first round of november I should get the invite now!


It is a long story, buddy! Hope good news comes to you next month. Also say congrats to those who got invited waiting is art:fingerscrossed:

waiting as EOI submitted on 28/08 with 60 pts


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

ctlkkc said:


> It is a long story, buddy! Hope good news comes to you next month. Also say congrats to those who got invited waiting is art:fingerscrossed:
> 
> waiting as EOI submitted on 28/08 with 60 pts


Hello Experts,

Can you kindly suggest about 262113 Systems Administrator availability in any state??

Many Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Vikram_99 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can you kindly suggest about 262113 Systems Administrator availability in any state??
> 
> ...


It's open for NSW and SA. But, for SA, it is under special conditions (80+ EOI points, etc).


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi dhijaj,
I heard that you got invitation with 55+5 points. is it true?? If so what was your occupation and english score??


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

guruchauhan said:


> Hi dhijaj,
> I heard that you got invitation with 55+5 points. is it true?? If so what was your occupation and english score??



Who said? I didn get yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdulhafeez (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi guys 
I m electrical engineer 11 years experince,ielts score is R=6.5,W=6,L=6,S=6. My total points are 55+5. I had applied for nomination for new south Wales on 14/07/2015,its more than 3months but yet not received any feedback. Anyone suggest me what should I do?.now I m thinking about Queens land but engineers occupation is not available.some one know when it will be open for Electrical engineer.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

abdulhafeez said:


> Hi guys
> I m electrical engineer 11 years experince,ielts score is R=6.5,W=6,L=6,S=6. My total points are 55+5. I had applied for nomination for new south Wales on 14/07/2015,its more than 3months but yet not received any feedback. Anyone suggest me what should I do?.now I m thinking about Queens land but engineers occupation is not available.some one know when it will be open for Electrical engineer.



Apply to all the states that have your occupation ;


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

So what are the expected dates of Invitation Rounds for November ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> So what are the expected dates of Invitation Rounds for November ?


As per the trend it is 2nd and 4th firday i.e. 13th and 27th but hope they do it on the first friday 6th


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> It's open for NSW and SA. But, for SA, it is under special conditions (80+ EOI points, etc).



I think NSW removed this code from the list. So SA at the moment is open (SS190 - SS 489)

Special Conditions Apply
Proficient English (e.g. IELTS 7.0 in each band) (or Proficient Plus overall)
49 years or less
Financial capacity

Hope it helps


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

afp85_19 said:


> I think NSW removed this code from the list. So SA at the moment is open (SS190 - SS 489)
> 
> Special Conditions Apply
> Proficient English (e.g. IELTS 7.0 in each band) (or Proficient Plus overall)
> ...


Correct. No longer available under NSW.


----------



## Khiz (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi everyone,
What is the advantage and disadvantage of lodging 190 and 189 in a single EOI and separate for each?
What if I want to apply for 189 and for NSW both at the same time?
What are the best practices?
Expert opinions?


----------



## Amourage (Oct 22, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Correct. No longer available under NSW.


Correct!


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

New date and update is up now.

Next round is on 6th November and 20th November.

Last invited for ICT @ 65 on 7 Aug 2015


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

My EOI done in August’15 had info of my current position as Production Manager and joining date mentioned was 11th June’14. However in DIBP form my consultant has mentioned current position as OPEX Leader and date of joining is kept same ie 11th June’14. 
Actually I had joined my current organization as Production Manager on 18th June’14 till 31st December ’14 and got a position change to OPEX leader from 1st January’15 till today in the same organization.
Also, my salary slips from June’14 till August’15 shows my designation as Production Manager and from Sept’15 onwards it has been updated to new position of OPEX leader. I have got transfer letter from company HR mentioning my position change from 1st january’15 to Opex leader from Production manager

Can this cause a VISA Denial for me? all my documents are genuine. 
Experts please guide me further….I really need your help.


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey friends,
Similar question to the one above. 
I have just switched job 1 month back my experience points haven't changed, but do I need to update the EOI with employer details? 
And would I need to provide reference letter from my new company as well? Or would the joining letter be proof enough to ascertain my employment status? 
And does current employment status matters?

Really appreciate confirmed valid replies!


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

Yesterday, I sat for the PTE examination and I got my results this afternoon; and what a relief it was to see scoring 90 in Listening, Reading & Speaking, and 88 in Writing.

Once I update my EOI, I will jump directly from 65 points to 75 points for 189 General Accountant 221111 category.

I thought to share my experience, as it may help others getting through the PTE examination.


Purchase the online mock examination. It is cheap, and it will definitely help you getting familiar with the actual exam format.
The difficulty level for exam 1 will be very much easier than the exam 2; and logically, the indicative marking which you will get, will exactly be the opposite.
Do not get disheartened by the indicative results which you will get – to me they are totally fake! I did not get better than 60 points in any component of the mock examination.
The three most important tasks which you must do are:

a.	Remember the sequence of the components in each section, and the number of items within it. This will help you against the surprises, which you will face while sitting in the examination. You can make an Acronym for each section like RRDRA, i.e. Read aloud, Repeat the sentence, Describe an image, Retell the lecture and Answer the short question.

b.	Immediately write down these acronyms on the sheet which will be provided to you in the examination room, during the time which is not being counted towards your examination, i.e. Pre introduction screen. Keep looking at the paper from time to time to know which section is going to pop up in front of you.

c.	Manage the time! Most of the time management is required in Reading section because the Speaking and Writing sections are automatically timed. Listening sections also requires time management, but it can be managed fairly easy therefore practice the most for Reading section.


In speaking section, speak as much as you can. While explaining the graphs do not concentrate too much on the minute details given. Just focus on the key legends given with the graph and then structure only those. For example, if there’s something written like CO2 Emissions/Ton/Resident in UK on y-axis and a detail of cities and no. of years on x-axis, just say “Carbon dioxide emissions per resident in UK over a period of 10 years”. Most of the graph’s structure will be the same, so practice beforehand for the opening sentence of a bar graph, a pie chart, a line graph and a pictograph.
Search for the “Most commonly misspelled words” on google and go through them, at least once.
Make sure you know where to give and not to give the space between the most commonly used words, like: at least, do not, in front, altogether, although, cannot, etc.

I think I have covered most of the points which I considered while sitting for the examination and definitely this paid off.

Good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey friends,

Seems like I havea new topic to.worry about, while I await next draw date. 
I have just switched job 1 month back my experience points haven't changed, but do I need to update the EOI with employer details? 
I am wondering, would I need to provide reference letter from my new company as well? Or would the joining letter be proof enough to ascertain my employment status? And does current employment status matters? 

My previous company hasn't issued me experience letter yet. The reference letters contain just the start date, no end date. So that would mean they are not entirely correct in present context, since I left that job last month. 
So does that mean I would need to arrange for new reference letters? 

Really appreciate confirmed valid replies!


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Bimz said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Seems like I havea new topic to.worry about, while I await next draw date.
> I have just switched job 1 month back my experience points haven't changed, but do I need to update the EOI with employer details?
> ...


Ideally when you fill EOI they say you are required to update it as soon as you are aware of it. 

This means you should update the change in the EOI. 

But I would like you to consider what's ours expert have to say in this regard. 

Meanwhile you should get the complete work reference letter now, because you will be definitely needing it and sometimes it's difficult to get it quickly when you need it. 

If you are gaining more points for an experience in your EOI it's makes sense to update your EOI otherwise I guess you can leave it!


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta (Oct 16, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> My EOI done in August’15 had info of my current position as Production Manager and joining date mentioned was 11th June’14. However in DIBP form my consultant has mentioned current position as OPEX Leader and date of joining is kept same ie 11th June’14.
> Actually I had joined my current organization as Production Manager on 18th June’14 till 31st December ’14 and got a position change to OPEX leader from 1st January’15 till today in the same organization.
> Also, my salary slips from June’14 till August’15 shows my designation as Production Manager and from Sept’15 onwards it has been updated to new position of OPEX leader. I have got transfer letter from company HR mentioning my position change from 1st january’15 to Opex leader from Production manager
> 
> ...


I think, this is the case with almost everyone of us? We work in companies to earn and grow, so as and when progression happens, it has to be backed by appropriate designation or job title within the company (as per companies internal structure and norms). 

Its my personal opinion, but happy to be corrected that DIBP are more concerned about our Roles and Responsibilities and validating our tenure within the company - we claiming points for.

Like said, happy to be corrected by Senior Folks here.


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> Bimz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey friends,
> ...


Thanks Ankit! so, would that mean I require to apply for ACS again? 
There's no change in points due to my growing experience, atleast not until next year. 
I do have relieving letter from.my previous org, stating my last day there.
Still wondering if I would need experience /skill/reference letters from my new org.

Thanks for sharing your views! Appreciate!


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Bimz said:


> Thanks Ankit! so, would that mean I require to apply for ACS again?
> There's no change in points due to my growing experience, atleast not until next year.
> I do have relieving letter from.my previous org, stating my last day there.
> Still wondering if I would need experience /skill/reference letters from my new org.
> ...



Again as you are not including the newer experience in EOI you donot need to go to ACS. 

If you have the relieving letter then you don't need the work reference letter as long as you can justify all their requirements like roles and responsibilities, joining date, last date salary etc. 

If you are not showing the new experience then you will not need it but if you can take it, it's always better to have some extra document to justify. 

About updating, as soon as you will change your date I am guessing ur date of submission will change which will again put you in the back in the line. 

Let's the other experts comment on that.


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> Bimz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ankit! so, would that mean I require to apply for ACS again?
> ...


Thanks again dude!

I just updated my EOI with last day's date with my previous employment. And guess what!! 
Since there wasn't any change in points, the date of effect remained the same.

Never expected their site would be so better designed to handle this scenario.
To all those worrying about job change of change in details, I guess this one can be cited as an instance.
If the details you are updating in EOI do not change the points, the date of effect is most likely to remain the same.
Just make sure you ready your supporting docs in accordance with those updated details. 

Cheers and all the best to all here and everywhere


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Bimz said:


> Thanks again dude!
> 
> I just updated my EOI with last day's date with my previous employment. And guess what!!
> Since there wasn't any change in points, the date of effect remained the same.
> ...


Gud to know that! Will help us all


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

ankit_smart said:


> Again as you are not including the newer experience in EOI you donot need to go to ACS.
> 
> If you have the relieving letter then you don't need the work reference letter as long as you can justify all their requirements like roles and responsibilities, joining date, last date salary etc.
> 
> ...


Hey Ankit,

Hope you are doing well!

I was going thru these posts and have a question in my mind. 
I got my assessment done by ACS in July with 4.5 years of work experience. As you know ACS doesn't count first 2 years. So, I do not get any points for my work ex for remaining 2.5.

Now, I have been working with another organization for the past 6 months with additional job-responsibilities. So firstly, do I need to get the assessment done again and secondly, will my assessment get counted for 5 years so that I could get 5 points for my work ex??
Please advise, would be a great help.

All the best to you for your EOI.

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Vikram_99 said:


> Hey Ankit,
> 
> Hope you are doing well!
> 
> ...


Hi Vikram, 

Unfortunately I don't have idea about assessment by ACS, cause I am accountant but I know they deduct 2 years in ACS. 

In accounting we get 5+ points in 3 years of experience and I guess it's same for you, except ACS just don't count your 2 years of initial experience. So if they assess your 5 years of experience as 3+ years you will definitely get 5 points extra.

And If you change your employment ideally you should get a fresh assessment done. (not sure though) because DIBP judge work ex based on the assessment done by ACS.


----------



## rajesh_james (Oct 31, 2015)

*EOI filed on Oct1st*

I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 with 60 points for 2613 on 1st of Oct.

Can any one point out how long it might take for the invitation to come.

Do I stand a chance on December rounds?

Appreciate your help with some suggestions

PTE speaking 90; writing 73;reading 75; listening 76


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rajesh_james said:


> I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 with 60 points for 2613 on 1st of Oct. Can any one point out how long it might take for the invitation to come. Do I stand a chance on December rounds? Appreciate your help with some suggestions PTE speaking 90; writing 73;reading 75; listening 76


Mate, its defo mot december, 60 pointers are moving deas slowly.

Check the tracker for analysis.


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys when is the next invite round?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Simam said:


> Hey guys when is the next invite round?


in 68 mins from now


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh fingers crossed lets see whats in the box now. ( so annoying this all is)


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

I am so very sure that I wont be getting an invite this time. My only hope is that all the May backlog and hopefully few from June gets cleared...

All the best guys... 
I think dhijaj, you will make it this time...


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

My husband applied on 01/07 , 189 subclass- 261313 60 pts. Do you think we would get an invite?


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Simam said:


> My husband applied on 01/07 , 189 subclass- 261313 60 pts. Do you think we would get an invite?


I am not very sure about that.. Any guesses or predictions will solely depend on today's outcome... 

So...... wait for another 44 minutes....


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Hmm ya i know. Has the victorian state sponsorship open for 261313?


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Simam said:


> Hmm ya i know. Has the victorian state sponsorship open for 261313?


I filed it just two days back.... yeah I think its open. 
I got a confirmation mail that my application is under review...


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh thats a good news


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Simam said:


> Hmm ya i know. Has the victorian state sponsorship open for 261313?


Its always open. Just need to apply EOI and victorian application separately and wait. They are responding in 3- 4 weeks these days


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Its always open. Just need to apply EOI and victorian application separately and wait. They are responding in 3- 4 weeks these days


Yep,

I would love to get an invite for 189 though.. more choices..


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

We will, just praying to God for all!!


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

If you are a current 457 visa holder then Victorian state nomination will be processed fast track in 2 weeks max


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iting-november-2015-round-58.html#post8638745 

Here


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Simam: you will get invite for sure. Based on my calculation two months backlog will be cleared for 60 pointers easily


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh wow if i get i am gonna dance like crazy..lolzz i wish we all get invite and then we all party here!!


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Simam: you will get invite for sure. Based on my calculation two months backlog will be cleared for 60 pointers easily


I am not that optimistic... 
There are only 200 invites for 2613XX and till end of June there are about 30 guys from this forum alone...and then there are 65+ pointers eating into the quota...

Good to be optimistic... hope your calculations come true... 

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Whats the quota for state sponsorship?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

No quata. State can sponsor any number of visas throughout the year


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Simam said:


> Whats the quota for state sponsorship?


I don's think there is any particular quota for state sponsorship


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Common guys... login to skill select and start updating... all the best folks...


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

No invite yet


----------



## jonathen201 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Finally*

Guys, I had been an observer of this thread for a long long time. Finally got my Invitation.

Occupation: General Accountant
EOI: 28/8/2015
Pearson: 90/90/90/90
Invited: 6/11/2015

I started applying for PR since 2008 with subclass 176 and it has now be ceased with no reason, it has been a very long journey.

I hope everyone of you will get the invitation.

All the best


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Congrats Jonathan


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

So does that mean everyone who applies for state sponsorship get an invite? Sorry I don't know how it works?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

You need to have at least 55 points, positive skills accessment, competent English and also your occupation should be there on that state list


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

Alhamdullilah!

Got invited


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

The Paki said:


> Alhamdullilah!
> 
> Got invited


Congrats. Please post here and join the rest: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iting-november-2015-round-69.html#post8640441


----------



## abdulhafeez (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi 
Guys anybody knows how many invitations issued by nsw? Because in mentioned link only upto September status mentioned.


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> You need to have at least 55 points, positive skills accessment, competent English and also your occupation should be there on that state list


So if our total points now become 65 what are tbe chances and ours is onshore application?


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

abdulhafeez said:


> Hi
> Guys anybody knows how many invitations issued by nsw? Because in mentioned link only upto September status mentioned.


Which link, pls share.

Is it related to 190 State Sponsorship by NSW ?


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats. Please post here and join the rest: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iting-november-2015-round-69.html#post8640441


Thanks Keeda

I have already updated my status there.


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

jonathen201 said:


> Guys, I had been an observer of this thread for a long long time. Finally got my Invitation.
> 
> Occupation: General Accountant
> EOI: 28/8/2015
> ...


Congrats!! Did you apply with 70 points?

I'm on 65 points Eoi date 2 August and I'm still waiting ><


----------



## jonathen201 (Nov 5, 2015)

I applied with 70 points, it did take ages to get the invitation.

With my experience in waiting for visa 176, my application being ceased after 7 years of waiting and not even a proper excuse. I would honestly suggest you to seek other method to get 5 more points. They are making it too harsh for us.


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys i asked this before as well, but didn't get an answer. Can you please advise me how state sponsorship works, like how do we get an invite and all?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Simam said:


> Hey guys i asked this before as well, but didn't get an answer. Can you please advise me how state sponsorship works, like how do we get an invite and all?


hey, for state sponsorship you have to file EOI with 190 visa subclass as your preference, then you get to choose the state for which you are applying for SS. If you are interested in some specific state and you occupation is open in that state, you can choose that state, you can get invited by that state when they choose to invite applicants.
Some guys select state preference as ALL to get invitation from all the states in which your occupation is open.
But some states like Victoria does not send invites, you have to apply to them on your own for SS.
So all in all it depends upon your occupation and the state you are interested in.


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey thank you so much for your reply. So do they also have invitation rounds or just randomly they invite applicants?


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

jonathen201 said:


> I applied with 70 points, it did take ages to get the invitation.
> 
> With my experience in waiting for visa 176, my application being ceased after 7 years of waiting and not even a proper excuse. I would honestly suggest you to seek other method to get 5 more points. They are making it too harsh for us.


Thanks, I get 5 more points in jan for my age so hopefully it won't take too long  not sure why they're only inviting 25 people per round!


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Simam said:


> Hey thank you so much for your reply. So do they also have invitation rounds or just randomly they invite applicants?


There is no such invitation round. they send it randomly.


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

@Pravesh: Any news on the invitation ?


----------



## vaqasnaeem (Nov 8, 2015)

*ICT Business Analyst*

I applied for EOI on 6 October, my points are 70. Does that mean by prorata in the category, will I get the invitation after all the old invitations filed earlier than mine with 65 points and below or would I get based on 70 points earlier than the people applied before me with lesser points?


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

vaqasnaeem said:


> I applied for EOI on 6 October, my points are 70. Does that mean by prorata in the category, will I get the invitation after all the old invitations filed earlier than mine with 65 points and below or would I get based on 70 points earlier than the people applied before me with lesser points?


what's your occupation code?

But you should get an invite on the next round (20 November) in any case (except if you're under general accountant).


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello guys i am new to this forum, i have recently applied EOI as an electronics engineer with 60 points.

I kindly request if anyone can just give me Any idea in how much time can i get the invitation??

TIA


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

AOA

Dear all i need to know what is the probable date of accepting EOI 189 as i am logging it today in 263111 with 65 points.
i know no one can tell me for sure but normally an excel list is maintained which shows probable entries and with little prediction about timelines.

Timelines
ACS submitted 26th FEb 2015
ACS result 3rd MARCH 2015 Successful 
CAE test given17th OCT 2015
CAE result16th Nov 2015 (190 each)
EOI 189 16th Nov 2015 with 65 points


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey Guys when is the next round?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Simam said:


> Hey Guys when is the next round?


20-Nov-2015


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Dear all i need to know what is the probable date of accepting EOI 189 as i am logging it today in 263111 with 65 points.
> i know no one can tell me for sure but normally an excel list is maintained which shows probable entries and with little prediction about timelines.
> ...


Hopefully you will get invitation on 20-Nov-2015. else in the next round (after 14 days) for sure.


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey naga, i lodged the invitation on 14th november, my occupation code is 233411( electronics engineer) whats your say on the time in which i get an invite. I lodged my eoi with 60 points.

Thanks


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> Hey naga, i lodged the invitation on 14th november, my occupation code is 233411( electronics engineer) whats your say on the time in which i get an invite. I lodged my eoi with 60 points.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry to say. 60 pointers will need to wait for at least 6 months. So i applied for state nomination


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

For 190 is experience mandatory?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Sorry to say. 60 pointers will need to wait for at least 6 months. So i applied for state nomination


For non-pro rata occupations 60 pointers moved till 11 September in the 6the November round - So the wait will not be that long


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you and what all documents did you attach with your visa application? We got an invite for vic state sponsorship as well. We have got AFP done , someone told us that you need to have AFP done first and then the application.


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> naga_me87 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say. 60 pointers will need to wait for at least 6 months. So i applied for state nomination
> ...


Can we say it about 2 months?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> For 190 is experience mandatory?


for 190 You have to meet all conditions as that of 189 visa & apart from that you need to meet state level requirements. Pls visit the state website you are interested in and check for the eligibility details.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Simam said:


> Thank you and what all documents did you attach with your visa application? We got an invite for vic state sponsorship as well. We have got AFP done , someone told us that you need to have AFP done first and then the application.


You have to submit all the documents in the checklist below
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist

Apart from that you have to submit
form 80,
form 1221
CV

AFP & Medicals can be done before or after visa application. doing it early will help in processing your visa bit fast.


----------



## Abhishek4095 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi Nagaraju,

Can you clear my doubt
Submitted EOI on 24-Sep-15
ACS positive (17-Feb-15)
Applied NSW 190 with 55 points (+5 includ state sponsorship) =60
Does it look positive and when can i expect invitation?

Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## CaptainT (Sep 23, 2015)

I got invitation for 190 SS - visa on 28/10/2015

EOI Effective date: 15/9/2015 (70 points)
Tax Accountant

Good luck everyone


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

still 7 hours to go for invitation today.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Abhishek4095 said:


> Hi Nagaraju,
> 
> Can you clear my doubt
> Submitted EOI on 24-Sep-15
> ...


HI Abhi,

You have 60 points so it positive for sure. Wait time depends on lot of factors so I cannot comment anything on that.

I heard that 457 visa holders get response in max 2 weeks. for others it is Max 3 months.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Guys,

Why the 60 pointers 261313 getting cleared at very slow pace??
I think i need to give the PTE again.

Regards
Robin


----------



## NSK2015 (Sep 27, 2015)

EOI submit date is 27th Sept 2015
with 60 points for 261313 code.

any idea when can I expect an invitation??? 
please let me know.... but worried


----------



## NSK2015 (Sep 27, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Guys,
> 
> Why the 60 pointers 261313 getting cleared at very slow pace??
> I think i need to give the PTE again.
> ...



when did u submit EOI ???


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

NSK2015 said:


> EOI submit date is 27th Sept 2015
> with 60 points for 261313 code.
> 
> any idea when can I expect an invitation???
> please let me know.... but worried


Hi,

60 pointers backlogs are cleared at very slow pace. Just 10 to 15 days of backlog are getting cleared per invitation round 

May be because of more 65 pointers. So you can calculate based on this rate. Currently EOI date of effect till May 21st 2015 had got their invitations.


----------



## NSK2015 (Sep 27, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 60 pointers backlogs are cleared at very slow pace. Just 10 to 15 days of backlog are getting cleared per invitation round
> 
> May be because of more 65 pointers. So you can calculate based on this rate. Currently EOI date of effect till May 21st 2015 had got their invitations.



Thank you very much


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi i was going through some forums and i noticed that for 60 pointers it almost takes 6 months to get an invite, i am thinking to apply for state sponsorship but my lawyer told me that as you are not having any experience its going to be very hard for you to get invited for 190. 

I have already lodged my eoi in november for 189, it would be great if someone can tell me the details and requirements for 190 for an electronics engineer. The only concern which i am having is that if experience is mandatory or not for 190.

If anyone can help me in this then it would be great! 


Thanks


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> Hi i was going through some forums and i noticed that for 60 pointers it almost takes 6 months to get an invite, i am thinking to apply for state sponsorship but my lawyer told me that as you are not having any experience its going to be very hard for you to get invited for 190.
> 
> I have already lodged my eoi in november for 189, it would be great if someone can tell me the details and requirements for 190 for an electronics engineer. The only concern which i am having is that if experience is mandatory or not for 190.
> 
> ...


The requirements about working experience are different from State to State. Better you go through each State website and search there the information you need.

For my experience I can tell you that SA require work experience unless you studied there for at least 2 years or you satisfy other special conditions. I do not know about the other States though.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys, glad to let you all know that today i have received golden mail....got grant...
please see my time line in signature!
thanks all for support, i shall be available to support you all guys for information i have...


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> Guys, glad to let you all know that today i have received golden mail....got grant...
> please see my time line in signature!
> thanks all for support, i shall be available to support you all guys for information i have...


Congratulation.... did the CO ask for more documents?


FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invitation: 23/10/2015
Medical: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
Additional Documents : 25/11/2015
CO:XX/XX/XXXX :fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant:XX/XX/XXXX :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

he asked PCC and employment evidence dox which was already submitted. i submitted my wife's pcc 1 week ago...


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Sam678 said:


> he asked PCC and employment evidence dox which was already submitted. i submitted my wife's pcc 1 week ago...



one more question please..the CO was assigned to your case after one week,right?


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi , 

The Case Officer assigned has asked for few more documents inclusing form 80 and Health Checkups which I have prepared. My question is whether to attach those documents in the portal only or we have to send the documents to the mail Id mentioned in the mail from authorities.

Secondly, the medical reports will be sent to the dept by the clinic only . What we need to attach or send to the authorities from our end ?


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

dates are finalized 4rth dec and 18th dec best of luck guys.


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey by the dates does it mean that the invitation mails are sent on these dates?


sfahmed said:


> dates are finalized 4rth dec and 18th dec best of luck guys.


----------



## imagine46 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi guys... Does anyone have any updates about general accountant. I have lodged my eoi on 27th may 2015 with 60 points and still haven't heard anything. Is anyone here in same situation as me? .. Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

imagine46 said:


> Hi guys... Does anyone have any updates about general accountant. I have lodged my eoi on 27th may 2015 with 60 points and still haven't heard anything. Is anyone here in same situation as me? .. Thanks


As of the Nov. 23rd invitation round, they were still only inviting applicants with 70 points and they were up to EOIs lodged before Sept. 9th. So there is still an enormous backlog and it's looking unlikely anyone below 65 points would receive any invitations. It may be possible that no one below 70 points will receive an invitation either.


----------



## param_foryou (Dec 14, 2015)

I am applying under Category 189, Computer Network and Systems Engineer 2631.
ACS Filed on 21-11-2015, Result came + with 5+ years of experience.
yet to attempt PTE.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> The Case Officer assigned has asked for few more documents inclusing form 80 and Health Checkups which I have prepared. My question is whether to attach those documents in the portal only or we have to send the documents to the mail Id mentioned in the mail from authorities.
> 
> Secondly, the medical reports will be sent to the dept by the clinic only . What we need to attach or send to the authorities from our end ?


Hi,

It is recommended to attach your documents to your applications through the immi.gov.au. Medical reports will be sent to DIBP directly by hospital so you need not worry.

Your current status will be "Information requested" so once you attach the requested docs, just click on "Information Provided" link in your immi.gov account.

Once you do this, Your status will change to "assessment in progress"

Just reply to CO (without any attachments in mail) that you have attached required docs to your applications. Also mention that, medicals are done and hospital will be sending reports soon.


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Got the golden grant mail today for myself , spouse and the kid today. Thanks to all the forum members for their support.

Special thanks to Jeeten and Keeda for their guidance and valuable inputs at each and every step of this process


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

jannayaksingh said:


> Got the golden grant mail today for myself , spouse and the kid today. Thanks to all the forum members for their support.
> 
> Special thanks to Jeeten and Keeda for their guidance and valuable inputs at each and every step of this process


Congratulations!


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats 




jannayaksingh said:


> Got the golden grant mail today for myself , spouse and the kid today. Thanks to all the forum members for their support.
> 
> Special thanks to Jeeten and Keeda for their guidance and valuable inputs at each and every step of this process


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello

Does anyone know when do the COs get back to work after Christmas? I think many others also wanted to know this...

Thank you!
Merry Christmas


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

ctlkkc said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone know when do the COs get back to work after Christmas? I think many others also wanted to know this...
> 
> ...


Officially there are only four Holidays, 25th Dec, 28th Dec, 29th Dec, 1st Jan
But the department will have reduced staff til mid of January


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Most of them get back after 7th january


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Digvijayl said:


> Most of them get back after 7th january


I am not sure where this incorrect info comes from, either you have never lived or worked in country where Christian holidays are observed and making incorrect assumptions or you are just feeling like posting utterly false information on purpose. 

Official holidays are: 25, 28, 29, 1st. 

Usually HR allows take days off in between this dates. Thus, reduced staff on 30th and 31st. 

4/01/16 - Monday new year begins most of the staff are back to work.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Ielts score and points please


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Officially there are only four Holidays, 25th Dec, 28th Dec, 29th Dec, 1st Jan But the department will have reduced staff til mid of January


Why not mid of feb?  or march?)


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

I have lived in a country where all christian holidays are taken into consideration. I have been working in australia from the past 2.5 years, these are not assumptions rather it was an attempt to give an idea about the time most of the people return from there holidays, there is nothing intentional in the information mentioned by me. So please stop being offended and offensive and rather take it easy even if someone posts something wrong.


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

thank you andreyx108b, the time should be 04/01/2015 I guess. most of Australia companies back in normal operation on that day.
:fingerscrossed:



andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure where this incorrect info comes from, either you have never lived or worked in country where Christian holidays are observed and making incorrect assumptions or you are just feeling like posting utterly false information on purpose.
> 
> Official holidays are: 25, 28, 29, 1st.
> 
> ...


----------



## talhaaa (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi
I need your help regarding anzsco 2513, how much was the processing time to assess the skill? After how many months you got the invitation?
Please if you can provide me this information.
Regards


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

talhaaa said:


> Hi
> I need your help regarding anzsco 2513, how much was the processing time to assess the skill? After how many months you got the invitation?
> Please if you can provide me this information.
> Regards



251312 or 251311?


----------



## talhaaa (Apr 23, 2015)

*251312*



ashiqcep said:


> 251312 or 251311?


251312
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

talhaaa said:


> 251312
> Thanks for your reply.



Let me know your details. Education,experience, total point calculation etc. I will explain you further.


----------



## talhaaa (Apr 23, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Let me know your details. Education,experience, total point calculation etc. I will explain you further.


Age:30
Education: 15 (Bachelors in environmental science)
Ielts: 10 (7 each)
Partner point:5 (got her positive assessment from ACS and 6 each Ielts)

Skill assessment applied on 30-11-15. (VETASSESS)


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

talhaaa said:


> Age:30
> Education: 15 (Bachelors in environmental science)
> Ielts: 10 (7 each)
> Partner point:5 (got her positive assessment from ACS and 6 each Ielts)
> ...



Yo have very good score. You can apply for 189 independent visa. 
Vetassess skill assessment outcome will be somewhere in February.

How about your experience?


----------



## talhaaa (Apr 23, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Yo have very good score. You can apply for 189 independent visa.
> Vetassess skill assessment outcome will be somewhere in February.
> 
> How about your experience?


I have 1.5 years of experience and a year need for skill assessment so I won't get points for experience. Total points will be 60. But i am not sure ,i'll get invitation with 60 points or not.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

talhaaa said:


> I have 1.5 years of experience and a year need for skill assessment so I won't get points for experience. Total points will be 60. But i am not sure ,i'll get invitation with 60 points or not.


With 60 points definitely will get invitation for 189. Not many people are applying for 251312.
Wait for the Vetassess positive outcome first.


----------



## WalidAlfa (Jan 7, 2016)

eng_hany said:


> Please answer me guys


Hi Hany, did you receive the invitation? if so, please advise when?


----------



## WalidAlfa (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello Guys,

electrical engineer 233311 with 60 points will receive the EOI invitation after how long?


----------



## WalidAlfa (Jan 7, 2016)

Vinvid said:


> Hello ..
> We submitted our EOI (60 pts ) on Aug 5th , electrical engineer ...
> what are our chances in oct 9th round ???


Hello. did you receive the invitations and when?


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

WalidAlfa said:


> Hi Hany, did you receive the invitation? if so, please advise when?


Hi waleed

Yes i got it in November 1st round.


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

*Eoi waiting for accountant 65 points*

Hello all

I have lodged my EOI in oct with 60 points which i updated to 65 points in February 2016. Now the points for accountants have came down to 65 points w.e.f last round and about 600 invitations have been issued to 65 pointers with visa date of effect 23rd sep 2015.

Please can anybody advise that what are the chances of my selection in next invitation rounds?

70 pointers stopped on 19th jan of visa date of effect. Will DIPB invite 65 pointers till 19 th jan and then again will start inviting 70 pointers?

What is your expert opinion on this. Please guide me.


----------



## Simam (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys just want to ask a question, i lodged my 190 visa application on 19/11/2015. Case officer was assigned just in 15 days, form 80 was sent on 20/12/2015. Since then no update, i called immigration they said you should get PR soon but still nothing. Is it normal, or anything to worry?


----------

